# أخبار علمية من مختلف الصحف الإلكترونية



## tamer (16 يونيو 2008)

الزلازل

قال علماء في وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية ناسا إنهم على وشك تحقيق إنجاز كبير في سعيهم للتنبؤ بالزلازل قبل حدوثها. 
ويقول مينورو فريوند العالم الفيزيائي إنه وفريقه قد اكتشفوا الصلة بين الاضطرابات الكهربائية التي تحدث على أطراف الكون وقرب حدوث زلزال على الأرض أسفله. 
ويشغل فريوند منصب مدير قسم المواد والأجهزة الفضائية المتطورة في مركز آميس للأبحاث التابع لناسا في كاليفورنيا. 
ويتركز البحث على دراسة طبقة "الأيونوسفير" في الغلاف الجوي والتي تتميز عن غيرها من طبقات الغلاف بكونها تحمل شحنة كهربائية من خلال تعرضها لإشعاع الشمس. 
فقد تمكنت الأقمار الصناعية من التقاط اضطرابات في هذه الطبقة على بعد 100 ـ 600 كيلومترا فوق منطقة تعرضت بعد ذلك لزلازل. 
ومن أهم هذه الاضطرابات التذبذب في كثافة الإلكترونات وغيرها من الذرات المشحونة في طبقة الأيونوسفير. 
أجرى البحث جان ـ يينج ليو من مركز أبحاث الفضاء والاستشعار عن بعد في تايوان ، درس فيه بيانات عن أكثر من 100 زلزال بقوة 5 فما فوق ضربت تايوان على مدى عقود طويلة. 
ووجدت الدراسة أن معظم الزلازل التي جرت حتى عمق 35 كيلومترا داخل الأرض سبقتها اضطرابات كهربائية محددة في طبقة الأيونوسفير. 
ولم تنشر تفصيلات محددة بعد إلا أن علماء قد رصدوا إشارة "ضخمة" في طبقة الغلاف الجوي قبل الزلزال الذي ضرب الصين بقوة 7.8 الشهر الماضي. 
كما أن فريق ناسا يعمل بالتعاون مع شركة "سري ساتلايت تكنولوجي ليمتد" البريطانية لإجراء دراسة جدوى حول انتاج جهاز تحذير من الزلازل يستند إلى عمل الأقمار الفضائية. 
ويعتقد مينورو فريوند أن إشارات منبعثة قبل الزلزال يمكن رصدها باستخدام هذه الأجهزة. 
وأولى هذه الإشارات تكثيف الأشعة تحت الحمراء الصادرة من مركز الزلزال بالإضافة إلى بعض بعض القراءات الغريبة في بيانات المجالين الكهربائي والمغناطيسي. 
وطور فريوند الذي يعمل مع والده فريدمان في نفس المركز النظرية العلمية وراء هذه الإشارات. 
وملخص النظرية أنه عندما تضغط الصخور كما يحدث عند تحرك طبقات قشرة الأرض عند حدوث زلزال فإنها تعمل كالبطاريات مولدة تيارا كهربائيا، تقوم بعدها بتفريغ شحنتها مما تلتقطه الأجهزة. 
وينتقد مايك بلانبيد عالم الفيزياء الجيولوجية في مركز المسح الجيولوجي بالولايات المتحدة الدراسة قائلا إنها لا تثبت التوافق بين ما يحدث في التجربة وما يحدث على الطبيعة. 
ويشير إلى أن ظروف التجربة لا تماهي ما يحدث في الطبيعة، فالصخور في التجربة إما جافة أو مبتلة قليلا كما ان درجة الحرارة والضغط الجوي طبيعيان بينما الصخور في الطبيعة تحمل في داخلها سوائل معدنية وتكون عرضة لارتفاع درجة الحرارة والضغط . 
كذلك يشير بلانبيد إلى ان النظرية تفترض تعرض قشرة الأرض لضغوط قبل حدوث الزلزال بأيام وهذا ما لم تعكسه البيانات المرصودة


----------



## tamer (16 يونيو 2008)

*نقل طالب في الثامنة والثمانين من مقاعد الدراسة الى دار للمسنين*

ارغم طالب كيني في الثامنة والثمانين من العمر على ترك مقاعد الدراسة ونقل الى دار للمسنين بعد ان قرر مسؤولو الصحة ان وضعه الصحي لا يسمح له بإتمام دراسته مما اثار غضب واستياء ادارة مدرسته ومجلس اولياء الطلاب والمدرسين في المنطقة. 
فقد غاب كينامي نجانجا ماورج، طالب الصف الخامس في احدى مدارس مدينة ألدوريت غربي كينيا، عن المدرسة يوم الخميس الماضي مما اثار استغراب ادارة المدرسة بسبب التزامه الكامل بالدوام ولم يسبق له ان غاب عنها. 
ولدى استفسار ادارة المدرسة عن سبب غيابه عن الصف اعلن اقرانه انهم شاهدوه داخل سيارة تابعة للصليب الاحمر. 
شهرة دولية 
وكان ماروج الذي حارب المستعمرين الانجليز اواسط القرن الماضي قد التحق بالصف الاول وهو في الرابعة والثمانين من العمر وتم تسجيله في سجل خينيس للارقام القياسية باعتباره اكبر طالب في العالم من حيث العمر وتحول الى شخصية عالمية شهيرة مما حدا بالمدرسة الى التمسك به وحرصهم على اكماله دراسته والحصول على شهادة طبيب بيطري كما يرغب ماروجي. 
وقال رئيس مجلس اولياء الطلاب والمدرسين ان وجود ماروجي على مقاعد الدراسة يشجع الاسر في المنطقة على ارسال ابنائهم الى المدرسة. 
من جانبه اعلن مسؤول الصليب الاحمر في المنطقة ان ماروجي قد ادرج ضمن لائحة الاشخاص المعرضين للخطر بعد نشوب اضطرابات في المنطقة في اعقاب الخلاف على نتائج الانتخابات التي جرت اواخر العام الماضي وقتل فيها عدد من الاشخاص. 
واضاف المسؤول انه قاموا بإبلاغ الجوار بقرار نقل ماروجي الى دار للمسنين. 
يذكر ان ماروجي استمر في التدخين في المدرسة رغم معارضة الطلاب وادارة المدرسة على ذلك


----------



## tamer (16 يونيو 2008)

*منافسة أوروبية على صدارة البحث العلمي*

على بعد ثلاثمائة قدم تحت سطح فرنسا وسويسرا يرقد جهاز سرعان ما يتوقع له أن يزيح الولايات المتحدة الأميركية عن موقعها القيادي في مجال البحث في العلوم الأساسية. وقبل أن نمضي في أمر الحديث عن هذا الجهاز، يجب أن نتساءل: هل لا يزال للولايات المتحدة حتى الآن شرف ريادة البحث العلمي؟ فخلال صيف العام الحالي يتوقع أن يكشف فريق من العلماء والباحثين الأوروبيين النقاب عن جهاز "لارج هادرون كولايدر"، الذي يعد أقوى جهاز تحطيم ذري عالمي. فقطره يبلغ نحو سبعة أميال، بينما يحوي على مجسات قادرة على تحديد النظائر الذرية الموجودة في باطن الأرض، وطوله يعادل ارتفاع بناية مؤلفة من سبعة طوابق فوق سطح الأرض. وتدور البروتونات 11245 دورة حول أنبوب الجهاز البالغ طوله 17 ميلاً في الثانية الواحدة. وعلى رغم أن لهذا العمود البروتوني كثافة لا تزيد على واحد من عشرة من كثافة ذرة من الرمال، فإن له سرعة تقارب سرعة الضوء، فضلاً عن تمتعه بقوة تعادل قوة طائرة نفاثة مقاتلة تطير بسرعة 500 ميل في الساعة. وللعمود البروتوني سيطرة خارقة تمكنه من الانتقال عبر أنبوب ضيق للغاية يقل قطره عن ثلاث بوصات. وفيما لو أدى هذا الجهاز وظيفته على النحو المأمول له، فإنه يتوقع أن يسجل بين أهم الإنجازات العلمية التي حققتها البشرية على الإطلاق. 


ولكن مهلاً. ألم تبادر الولايات المتحدة الأميركية إلى تبني مشروع علمي مشابه لهذا قبل وقت ليس بالبعيد؟ والإجابة أن بناء جهاز عملاق لتحطيم الذرة قد بدأ العمل فيه تحت سطح سهول ولاية تكساس في عام 1991. وكان المتوقع لمشروع Superconducting Super Collider وهو الاسم المحدد الذي حمله، أن يقام في نفق يبلغ طوله 54 ميلاً في الموقع المذكور، وأن يساهم في الكشف عن الكثير من الأسرار المتصلة بطبيعة الكون عن طريق توفير ظروف مشابهة للانفجار العظيم الذي نتج عنه تشكل الكون. إلا أن الكونجرس قرر في عام 1993 وضع حد لذلك المشروع العلمي الرائد، إثر إنفاق ملياري دولار على المباني التي يحتاجها، وعلى رغم حفر حوالي 15 ميلاً من النفق المرتبط به. 


وليس في هذا القرار ثمة غرابة، إذا ما أخذنا في الاعتبار أن ميزانية العام الحالي الفيدرالية قد قررت خفض نحو 94 مليون دولار من التمويل المخصص لأبحاث فيزياء الطاقة. وبالنتيجة فإن قوائم التسريح من العمل سوف تطال عدداً لا يستهان به من كبار الباحثين والعلماء العاملين في المختبرات العلمية. بل إن في هذا القرار ما ينسجم تماماً وللأسف مع عدم الالتزام الذي بدأت تبديه الحكومة الفيدرالية إزاء البحث العلمي خلال العقود الأخيرة الماضية. 


دأب الأميركيون على النظر إلى بلادهم باعتبارها قلعة العلم ورائدته عالمياً. غير أن السبب الوحيد الذي مكّن الولايات المتحدة من التمتع بهذه المكانة الرائدة، هو طرد كل من القائدين النازي والفاشي هتلر وموسوليني على التوالي، لعشرات العلماء والباحثين من أوروبا. فخلال الفترة الممتدة بين عام 1933 و1941 هاجر نحو 100 من كبار علماء الفيزياء من أوروبا إلى الولايات المتحدة الأميركية. ولم يلعب هؤلاء العلماء المهاجرون دوراً مهماً في النجاح الذي حققه "مشروع مانهاتان" العلمي فحسب، وإنما استقروا في أميركا وشغلوا مناصب علمية أكاديمية مرموقة في جامعاتها المنتشرة في شتى الولايات. وبفعل ذلك الدور، ساهموا كذلك في تدريب وتخريج آلاف العلماء الفيزيائيين الأميركيين، إلى جانب استقطابهم لعدد متزايد من الطلاب الأوروبيين إلى الجامعات الأميركية عبر الحقب والعقود. 


وقبل العام 1935 لم يكن نصيب الولايات المتحدة من جوائز نوبل في مجال العلوم يتجاوز نحو جائزتين ونصف على أكثر تقدير، بينما تذهب بقية الجوائز كلها للعلماء الأوروبيين. فقد حصلت ألمانيا وحدها على 10 من تلك الجوائز، بينما وزعت بقية الجوائز على كل من فرنسا والمملكة المتحدة وهولندا والنمسا وإيطاليا والسويد وسويسرا، إلى جانب حصول الهند على جائزة واحدة من هذه الجوائز. لكن وفي العام 1936، ونتيجة للهجرة الجماعية الكبيرة للعلماء الأوروبيين المذكورين إلى الولايات المتحدة، تمكنت هذه الأخيرة من حصد كل أو معظم جوائز نوبل التي وزعت خلال 45 عاماً من جملة أعوامها الـ69 التي أطلقت فيها. 


وتشمل قائمة أبرز العلماء الأميركيين الحاصلين على الجائزة هذه من المهاجرين من أوروبا كلاً من: إنريكو فيرمي من جامعة شيكاغو، هانز بيث من جامعة كورنيل، فليكس بلوتش من جامعة ستانفورد، إميليو سيرجي من جامعة كاليفورنيا، وجون فون نيومان وألبرت آينشتاين من كلية الدراسات العليا بجامعة برينستون. وليس هذا العدد سوى نزر يسير للغاية من جملة النجوم العلميين الذين دفعوا بالولايات المتحدة إلى موقع الصدارة في مجال البحث العلمي دولياً. إلا أن هذا الأثر الإيجابي الذي خلفته هذه الكوكبة من كبار العلماء الذين هاجروا إلى بلادنا من شتى الدول الأوروبية، قد بدأ بالتراجع نتيجة لانحسار هجرة العقول العلمية إلى أميركا خلال العقود الأخيرة الماضية. فمع أن طلاب الدراسات العليا في التخصصات العلمية لا يزالون يتوجهون إلى الولايات المتحدة، إلا أن الكثيرين منهم يؤثرون العودة إلى بلدانهم التي وفدوا منها، بدلاً من الإقامة المستديمة في بلادنا. والسبيل الوحيد للتعويض عن هذه الخسارة، هو أن نولي البحث العلمي في هذه التخصصات الأهمية التي يستحقها، وأن نوفر له من التمويل مما يغري الباحثين على الاستمرار فيه. وإنني لغني عن القول إن هذا التراجع سوف يستمر، طالما ظلت سياساتنا ماضية في تخفيض الميزانيات المخصصة للبحث في مجال العلوم الأساسية، بينما تنفق مليارات الدولارات سنوياً على الحرب.


----------



## tamer (16 يونيو 2008)

*التطعيمات والأثر السلبي للإنترنت*

على الرغم من نجاح التطعيمات الطبية في منع الملايين من الوفيات كل عام، لا زالت المخاوف الوهمية من المشاكل التي يمكن أن تنتج عنها، تتسبب في عرقلة تنفيذ الكثير من برامج التطعيم، وتحد من فاعلية ما يتم تنفيذها منها. وهي الحقيقة التي تتضح من الهوة الواسعة في النظرة السائدة للتطعيمات الطبية بين شعوب الدول الصناعية وشعوب الدول النامية. فبالنسبة لغالبية أطفال الدول الصناعية، تعتبر التطعيمات إجراء صحياً روتينياً، يحقق الوقاية ضد طائفة واسعة من الأمراض المعدية، والتي يزيد عددها حالياً عن العشرين مرضاً. وفي ظل استمرار تطوير تطعيمات جديدة، كما حدث مؤخراً مع التطعيم المضاد لفيروس "الروتا" (Rotavirus) المسبب لحالات الإسهال الشديدة بين الرضع والأطفال صغار السن، والتطعيم المضاد للفيروس المسبب للثآليل الجنسية (Papillomavirus) ، وسرطان عنق الرحم في النساء، يتوقع أن تزداد قائمة الأمراض التي يمكن لأطفال الدول الصناعية تجنب الإصابة بها عبر التطعيمات. وعلى النقيض من ذلك، لا زالت الجهود الهادفة لتنفيذ برامج تطعيمات بين أطفال وشعوب دول العالم الثالث، تواجه العديد من التحديات والصعوبات. بداية من غياب البنية التحتية الصحية القادرة على إيصال التطعيمات للمجتمعات والفئات المستهدفة، وارتفاع التكلفة النسبية بسبب ضعف اقتصاديات تلك الدول وانخفاض متوسط دخل الفرد فيها، وطول الفترة الزمنية الفاصلة بين اكتشاف هذه التطعيمات وتطبيقها في الدول الصناعية وبين بدء استخدامها في الدول النامية. وبالإضافة لكل هذا، وقعت التطعيمات الطبية ضحية لفقدان الثقة بين بعض المجموعات العرقية والدينية، وبين الشركات متعددة الجنسيات والمنظمات الغربية، التي تحاول نشر هذه التطعيمات بين أفراد وأطفال تلك المجموعات العرقية.


وحتى في الدول الصناعية، وخصوصاً الولايات المتحدة، لا زال تكرار وقوع نوبات من الفزع العام تجاه التطعيمات، يؤثر سلباً على النتائج التي من الممكن تحقيقها على صعيد الصحة العامة والوقاية من الأمراض. وهو ربما يعود إلى حدوث تغير في الاهتمام بين العامة، من ناحية المخاطر التي تسببها انتشار الأوبئة المرضية المعدية، إلى المخاطر التي يمكن أن تنتج عن استخدام التطعيمات. هذا التغير في الأولويات، سببه أن الجيل الحالي من أفراد الجنس البشري لم يمر بتجارب مماثلة لما مرت به الأجيال السابقة، عندما كانت أوبئة شلل الأطفال والحصبة والجدري تجتاح مجتمعات كاملة، وتسري بين أفرادها سريان النار في الهشيم.


أحد أدق الأمثلة على فقدان الذاكرة هذا، يتمثل في مرض شلل الأطفال، والذي تسبب عام 1915 في فرار الآلاف من سكان مدينة نيويورك إلى خارج المدينة، بعدما أصاب المدينة وباء من المرض، مسبباً شلل 27 ألف شخص، ووفاة تسعة آلاف منهم بسبب مضاعفاته. ولكن بعد اكتشاف التطعيم المستخدم حالياً للوقاية من شلل الأطفال، انخفض عدد الحالات السنوية بأكثر من 99.8 في المئة عما كانت عليه سابقاً، وهي الحقيقة التي نادراً ما تذكر من قبل المشككين وتجار الخوف.


وتعتبر الإنترنت أحد أهم التطورات التي أثرت سلباً على نظرة العامة للتطعيمات. فرغم أن الشبكة العنكبوتية تحتوي على كم هائل من المعلومات الإيجابية عن التطعيمات، فإنها أصبحت أيضاً وسطاً مهماً في تعزيز المخاوف السلبية. فعلى سبيل المثال، إذا ما أجريت بحثاً سريعاً في موقع تبادل لقطات الفيديو (YouTube) ، فسوف تحصل على كم هائل من "الكليبات" التي تشكك، وتطعن، وترهب من التطعيمات، دون أن يكون هناك أي أساس علمي خلف هذه المزاعم. ويستخدم أيضا ممارسو الطب البديل مواقع الإنترنت للغرض نفسه، بهدف تسويق ممارساتهم التي يزعمون أنها تغني عن التطعيمات وعن مخاطرها. وربما كان أكبر أثر للإنترنت على ثقة العامة في التطعيمات، يظهر في سرعة انتشار المعلومات السلبية عن هذا الأسلوب الطبي الفريد والفعال، ومن ثم التسبب في إثارة نوبات من الفزع خلال فترة زمنية قصيرة. وهو ما حدث بالضبط مع نشر دراسة مشكوك في دقتها عن التطعيمات المحتوية على أحد مركبات الزئبق (Thiomersal)، أشارت إلى احتمال وجود علاقة بين هذا المركب وبين الإصابة بمرض التوحد في الأطفال. وهو ما أدى إلى وقف التطعيمات المحتوية على هذا المركب في الولايات المتحدة والدول الأوروبية، التي ترتفع نسبة مستخدمي الإنترنت بين سكانها مقارنة بمناطق العالم الأخرى. والغريب أن هذه الدراسة المشؤومة، تبعت بخمس دراسات أكبر بكثير في الحجم، وأدق في التنفيذ، أثبتت جميعها عدم وجود مثل هذه العلاقة. بل على العكس أظهرت بعض تلك الدراسات، حدوث زيادة في معدل الإصابة بمرض التوحد بين الأطفال، بعد وقف التطعيمات المحتوية على مركب الزئبق. ولكن لسبب غير مفهوم، لم تنجح الإنترنت في نشر هذه الحقيقة بين مستخدميها، كما حدث مع نتائج الدراسة السلبية. 


وتبذل حالياً الجهات الدولية المعنية بالصحة العامة، وخصوصاً بين الأطفال، مثل منظمة الصحة العالمية و"اليونيسف"، جهوداً حثيثة لمكافحة هذا المد السلبي الإلكتروني. أحد أهم هذه الجهود، ربما كان هو التقرير السنوي (Immunization Summary)، والذي يظهر أن التطعيم الثلاثي بالإضافة للتطعيم ضد الحصبة، قد نجحا خلال العام الماضي فقط في إنقاذ حياة أكثر من 2.5 مليون طفل. ومرة أخرى، نجد أن هذه الحقائق لا تذكر من قبل المشككين في واحدة من أهم الوسائل الطبية على الإطلاق، على صعيد الوقاية من ومكافحة الأمراض المعدية.


----------



## tamer (16 يونيو 2008)

*أنواعه 100 أفضلها على الإطلاق المصري.. جامعة مونبلييه الفرنسية : الحرنكش المصري علاج*

كشفت دراسة علمية حديثة قامت بها جامعتا المنوفية ومونبلييه الفرنسية عن نتائج مبهرة لفاعلية نبات «الحرنكش» المصري في علاج بعض انواع الامراض السرطانية والعديد من الامراض المتعلقة بالجهاز التنفسي. 
وحصل الباحث المصري علي فرج الشيخة المدرس المساعد في كلية زراعة المنوفية، على الجائزة الاولى في المؤتمر الدولي العاشر للنباتات الطبية في فرنسا، ودفعت نتائج بحثه جامعة مونبلييه الفرنسية الى البدء في عمل بصمة وراثية خاصة بـ «الحرنكش» المصري، بهدف حمايته والحفاظ عليه ؛ حسبما ذكرت صحيفة القبس ؛ ويصل عدد انواع الحرنكش الى مائة نوع على مستوى العالم افضلها على الاطلاق النوع المصري


----------



## tamer (16 يونيو 2008)

*«١٠ أيام بلا شاشة».. تجربة تعيد الترابط الأسري وتقلل العنف اللفظي والجسدي في فرنسا*

«١٠ أيام بلا شاشة» عملية استطاعت تحقيق إنجاز كبير بعد أن تمكن نحو ٢٦٠ تلميذاً في إحدي المدارس الابتدائية في مدينة ستراسبورج الفرنسية من التخلي عن مشاهدة التليفزيون وألعاب الكمبيوتر والإنترنت لمدة ١٠ أيام كاملة.
وخلال هذا المشروع الرائد، تحمس الآباء والتلاميذ والمعلمون لهذه التجربة التي تعد الأولي من نوعها في أوروبا.
والتي ابتكرها في الأصل باحثون كنديون، وكانت قد أثبتت أن الأطفال يمضون نحو ١٢٠٠ ساعة سنوياً أمام شاشاتهم مقابل ٨٠٠ ساعة في المدرسة، وأن الطفل الذي لم يتعد الـ ١١ من عمره يشاهد ما يعادل ٨٠٠٠ جريمة قتل في التليفزيون مما يولد لديهم العنف والسلوك العدواني، وبالإضافة إلي ذلك، أشارت إحدي الدراسات الكندية إلي أن سلوك الأطفال يغلب عليه الهدوء كلما قلت مشاهدتهم التليفزيون، كما تراجع أيضاً ميلهم للعنف ومخاطر إصابتهم بالسمنة. كما أن التقليل من مشاهدة التليفزيون يزيد من فرصة خلق حوار بين أفراد الأسرة وتزايد الترابط بينهم بحسب ما أكدته الدراسة.
وفي الوقت نفسه، أظهرت الدراسات التي أجريت في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أن هذه التجارب تؤدي إلي تراجع العنف اللفظي والجسدي، بالإضافة إلي تحسن الصحة والنظام الغذائي لدي اللأطفال.
وفي الواقع، فإنه خلال هذه التجربة تم تنفيذ وممارسة أنشطة بديلة لمشاهدة التليفزيون وممارسة الألعاب علي الكمبيوتر مثل القيام بجولات عن طريق التنزه بالدراجات وتخصيص ساعات للقراءة ومنح الأطفال دروساً في الطهو وفتح مشغل للخياطة، حيث شارك فيه ما بين ٣٠ و٤٠ طفلاً في المشغل، لكن المثير للدهشة هو أن الأطفال لم يستمتعوا فقط بهذه الأنشطة وممارسة مثل هذه الأعمال لكنهم طالبوا أيضاً بالاستمرار في ممارسة مثل هذه الأنشطة عوضاً عن الشاشات.
وعلاوة علي ذلك، أثبتت تجربة «بلا شاشة» أن إلغاء التليفزيون ساعد علي تنمية المناقشات سواء علي المستوي الأسري أو علي المستوي الدراسي «فعوضاً عن التحدث عن فيلم السهرة، أصبح هناك العديد من الأعمال التي قاموا بممارستها والتي تستحق النقاش والحوار»، فضلاً عن أن «الأنسجة الاجتماعية تكونت مجدداً»، وبالإضافة إلي كل ذلك، اكتسب بعض الأطفال، الذين اعتادوا السهر ليلاً أمام التليفزيون أو الكمبيوتر والإنترنت، ساعات نوم إضافية.
وعلي الرغم من أنه من المتوقع أن يصاب الأطفال بالتوتر أو بالضيق خلال فترة الانقطاع عن شاشات الكمبيوتر والتليفزيون، باعتراف الأهل والأساتذة المشاركين في هذه التجربة، فإنه لا شك في أن التخلي عن بعض العادات السيئة ومساعدة الأجيال الناشئة في معرفة ما يفيدهم وما يضرهم وتنمية المواهب والسلوك الجيد بداخلهم وتقدير قيمة الوقت واستثماره فيما يفيدهم يعد من الأمور المهمة والمفيدة للأجيال القادمة والارتقاء بهم وبحضارتهم وثقافاتهم.


----------



## tamer (16 يونيو 2008)

*طيار سويسري يحقق حلم عباس ابن فرناس*

قديما، حلم عباس ابن فرناس بالطيران. واليوم، تحقق هذا الحلم. 
قد تظن للوهلة الأولى أنها طائرة صغيرة، إلا أنه فى واقع الأمر أول إنسان ينجح فى الطيران لمدة عشر دقائق تقريبا باستخدام محرك يعمل بالوقود مثبت على ظهره على هيئة جناح، بلغت سرعته القصوى ثلاثمائة كيلومتر فى الساعة. 
وكون ايف روسى، الطيار العسكرى السويسرى سابقا وقائد طائرات الإيرباص بالخطوط الجوية السويسرية حاليا، تشكيلات رائعة بعد أن تم إنزاله بالطائرة على ارتفاع ثمانية آلاف قدم فى الجو فوق منطقة شابليه الجبلية بسويسرا. 
ويعد هذا العرض أول ظهور رسمي للجناح الذى صممه إيف روسي بنفسه، وستتبعه عروض أخرى فى الشهور القادمة. 




عقب انتهاء العرض أعرب روسي عن سعادته البالغة بهذا النجاح


وعقب انتهاء العرض أعرب روسي عن سعادته البالغة بهذا النجاح وقال: "إنه إحساس استثنائي باكتمال الحلم بعد أن أصبحت قادرا على الطيران مرة أخرى وعلى استعراض ذلك .. فما قمت بتصميمه بمفردي أمر عادي .. أما قدرتي على الطيران فى عرض حي مثل اليوم فهو أمر استثنائي." 
وكان روسى قد قام بعدة محاولات لصنع مثل هذا الجناح لكنها باءت بالفشل. وفي عام 2006 نجح فى صنع جناح يتميز بالأمان وطار به لمدة خمس دقائق وأربعين ثانية. 




شاهد الفيديو بهذا الرابط :
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/vide...00/7405583.stm


----------



## tamer (16 يونيو 2008)

*امتحان إعدادي هندسة عين شمس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

نشرة الأخبار احتلت مساحة بارزة في امتحان الميكانيكا لإعدادي هندسة عين شمس، الذي أداه الطلبة الأحد الماضي، فقد جاء هدف أبوتريكة في مرمي الكاميرون خلال المباراة النهائية لكأس الأمم الأفريقية موضوعاً لسؤال كامل خصصت له ١٦ درجة.. 
وجاءت صيغة السؤال: «في المباراة النهائية لبطولة أفريقيا هذا العام بين مصر والكاميرون استخلص زيدان الكرة من قلب دفاع الكاميرون ثم مررها أرضية زاحفة لتتحرك في خط مستقيم أفقي بسرعة ابتدائية ٢٠م/ث وبعجلة قصيرة ٠.٧٦ وعند النقطة A قابل أبوتريكة الكرة.
فركلها ركلة رائعة حيث تحركت علي الأرض في الاتجاه المبين بالشكل لتسكن مرمي الكاميرون معلنة فوز مصر، فإذا كانت الفترة الزمنية التي لامست فيها الكرة قدم أبوتريكة ٠.١ث وخرجت الكرة من قدمه بسرعة ٩٠م/ث احسب متوسط القوة الدفعية لركلة أبوتريكة مقداراً واتجاها»..
ولم يكن الاستشهاد بأبوتريكة هو الجزء الوحيد في الامتحان المتعلق بنشرة الأخبار، فقد جاء الجزء الثاني كالآتي: احسب سرعة حجر صغير يقذف به طفل فلسطيني في المقاومة ضد دبابة إسرائيلية.


----------



## tamer (17 يونيو 2008)

*روبوت إماراتي يخاطب البشر*

دبي: طورت شركة تكنولوجية تعمل في الإمارات إنساناُ آلياً يملك القدرة على التعرف على الوجوه والتحدث وتبادل الحوار مع البشر.
وأوضح بصار شعيب مدير عام شركة "بال تكنولوجي" أن الإنسان الآلي يحمل اسم "ريم-ب" ويعدّ من أكثر روبوتات الخدمة الشبيهة بالإنسان في العالم.
وأوضح أن هذا الروبوت يعد نموذجا للجيل المقبل من الروبوتات، مشيرا إلى أن وزنه 60 كيلوجراماً ، ويتمتع بإمكانات تجعله روبوتا مستقلا يمكنه الاعتماد على الذات ويمكنه التخاطب مع البشر، إلى جانب قدرته على القيام بالعديد من المهام الفريدة والمعقدة.
وأكد أنه مجهز بأشعة الليزر تحت الحمراء بقدميه، الأمر الذي يتيح له أن يشق طريقه بسلاسة، إضافة إلى ذلك يستطيع مسح أرجاء المكان الذي يوجد فيه وتصور خارطة له باستقلالية تامة، ونقلها إلى شاشة حاسوبية، ويمكن للضيوف الإطلاع على ذلك بشكل فوري.
وأضاف شعيب أن الروبوت الجديد يستطيع التعرف إلى الأشياء من حوله وإدراك الأصوات والسير، والمشي بطريقة ديناميكية،والتعرف على الأجسام والإمساك بها، فضلاً عن قبوله للأوامر الصوتية وحتى التذكير بالمواعيد.
ويمكن للروبوت "ريم - ب" أيضاً أن يحمل ما يصل إلى 25 % من وزنه، وبذلك فإنه يصبح واحداً من أقوى الروبوتات في العالم، إضافة إلى ذلك يصل طول هذا الروبوت إلى 1.47 من المتر، كما يمتلك أصابع في يديه معززة بإثني عشر محركاً.


----------



## tamer (17 يونيو 2008)

*سيارة يابانية جديدة تسير بالماء*




بكين: تمكنت شركة جينباكس اليابانية من اختراع سيارة جديدة تسير بالماء بدلا من الوقود، في محاولة لحل المشاكل الناجمة عن الارتفاع المضطرد لأسعار النفط. 
وتعتمد السيارة على تقنية تعد الأولى من نوعها، إذ تحول الماء إلى طاقة كهربائية تستخدم في تسيير السيارة. 
وكل ما تحتاجه السيارة لتر واحد فقط من الماء، أي نوع من الماء، سواء كان من النهر أو البحر أو المطر أو حتى الشاي الياباني، لكي تسير لنحو الساعة بسرعة 80 كيلومترا في الساعة. 
وفور صب الماء في الخزان الواقع في مؤخرة السيارة، يستخلص مولد السيارة الهيدروجين من الماء ويحرر الإلكترونات مولدا طاقة كهربائية. 
ويقول كيوشي هيراساوا المدير التنفيذي لشركة جينباكس إنه يأمل في الترويج لسيارته قبيل افتتاح قمة مجموعة الثماني في هوكايدو باليابان. 
وتأمل الشركة في التعاون مع شركات تصنيع السيارات اليابانية لاستخدام هذه التقنية الجديدة في مصانعها في المستقبل القريب.


----------



## tamer (17 يونيو 2008)

*سيارة تعمل بخلايا الوقود الحيوي*




طوكيو: انتجت شركتا نيسان اليابانية ورينو الفرنسية سيارة تسير بخلايا الوقود الحيوي لمنافسة السيارات التي تعمل بالبنزين ومشتقات البترول.
وأشارت الشركة إلي أن الاختلاف في هذه السيارة يكمن في أن محركها يعمل بالكهرباء التي يولدها تفاعل الهيدروجين مع الأكسجين داخل خلية الوقود ولهذا سميت السيارة التي تعمل على خلايا الوقود فيول سيل.
وأوضح الشركة أن محرك هذه السيارة يولد الكهرباء انطلاقاً من خزان الهيدروجين المتصل ببطارية خلايا الوقود والذي يولد الماء والحرارة والكهرباء وتخرج الحرارة والماء لتبقى الكهرباء التي تزود المحرك بالطاقة إضافة إلى أنها لا تنفث سموماً في الهواء بل تبث بخار الماء فقط ولاتحدث أي ضجيج، طبقاً لما ورد "بالوكالة العربية السورية".
يذكر أن هذه السيارة الجديدة ستطرح فى الأسواق اعتباراً من العام 2015 كبديل للسيارات العاملة على البنزين أو الديزل وتتميز بإنها اقتصادية لأن خمسة كيلو جرامات من وقود الهيدروجين تكلف عشرين دولاراً وهي تكفي لقطع مسافة 500 كيلو متر.


----------



## tamer (17 يونيو 2008)

*الروبوت الإنساني أمل جديد للمعاقين‏*




امستردام : تمكن الباحث دان هوبلن من جامعة تودلفت بهولندا، من تطوير إنسان آلي تشبه حركاته إلي حد بعيد ما يقوم به الإنسان‏,‏ فيما يعد قفزة في عالم تطوير الروبوت وأملاً جديداً للذين يعانون من صعوبات حركية لدي البشر‏,‏ وأصبح من الممكن باستخدام التكنولوجيا الجديدة وممارسة التمارين الرياضية وتطوير برامج التأهيل للمعاقين أن يمارس الإنسان مرة أخري نشاطه الطبيعي بعد الإعاقة أو الإصابة‏.
والمعروف أن تكنولوجيا الروبوت بدأت في سبعينيات القرن الماضي‏,‏ وأن استخدامها اقتصر علي العمل في المصانع والمعامل نظراً لطابعها الميكانيكي الذي يختلف عن طبيعة حركة الإنسان‏,‏ إلا أن التطوير الجديد والإنساني للربوت جعل فريق العمل الهولندي واثقاً من الفوز بكأس العالم لكرة القدم المخصصة للروبوت التي ستجري هذا الصيف بالصين‏.


----------



## tamer (17 يونيو 2008)

*مصري يبتكر آلية لمواجهة انهيار السدود*




القاهرة : ابتكر مهندس مصري آلية لمواجهة مخاطر انهيار سدود الأنهار تعتمد على تكوين "سد جليدي" فوري في مجرى النهر باستخدام أنابيب تثليج تعمل بقوة اندفاع المياه الناجمة عن انهيار السد، ويمكن تطبيق هذه الآلية لمواجهة السيول والفيضانات.
وحصل محمد منير راشد الباحث في علوم الفضاء بجامعة القاهرة على براءة اختراع لهذه المنظومة من المعاهدة الدولية لحماية الحقوق الفكرية وتتكون المنظومة من مصانع ثلج، وأنابيب وماكينات تعمل بقوة اندفاع المياه.
ومصانع الثلج عبارة عن غرف صغيرة على جانبي النهر أو في قاعة، لضخ كتل ثلجية جاهزة تعمل كبؤر تثليج يتجمع حولها الماء لتكوين السد الثلجي المفترض، ولا يشترط أن تكون "الكتل الجاهزة" من الماء بل يمكن تصنيعها من أي سائل معالج.
وأنابيب شرائح التبريد موجودة على ضفتي النهر وبارتفاعه، تلتحم عند اللزوم معترضة مجراه، ويمر خلالها سائل تثليج مثل النيتروجين السائل فتبدأ الأنابيب بتجميد المياه بشكل يكوّن السد المفترض.
وللحفاظ على بقاء السد الجليدي تقوم ماكينات تعمل بقوة اندفاع المياه بتسيير سائل التثليج باستمرار في الأنابيب بغرض الحفاظ على درجة حرارة منخفضة للغاية تمكن السد من البقاء، بعد ذلك تبدأ الأنابيب المتتالية في تثليج الماء المار عليها بمساعدة مصانع الثلج التي تضخ كتلا ثلجية تساعد في تسريع واختصار زمن تجمد المياه، فيتكون ما يشبه "جبل الثلج" ويبدأ من القاع وصولاً إلى سطح الماء ويتجاوزه بعدة مترات لتأمين عدم عبور المياه، ويتم ذلك في وقت قصير للغاية.
وأوضح راشد أنه يمكن استخدام المنظومة لتلافي أضرار الفيضانات والسيول، حيث توضع عند مجاري السيول المعروفة وتعمل وفق الآلية ذاتها في حال حدوث سيل أو فيضان، وبالتالي تتم إقامة سدود طبيعية بشكل فوري وآمن ومن دون تكلفة كبيرة.
يذكر أنه عند حدوث أخطار بالسدود فإن المعالجة التقليدية تتم من خلال عمل مخارج على جانبي السد لتحويل مجرى المياه أو عمل دعامات ضخمة بجسم السد أو سواتر ترابية أو إلقاء كتل خرسانية، لكن عيوباً كثيرة تقترن بهذه الوسائل كلها، أهمها طول مدة المعالجة التي تستغرق أياماً فضلاً عن المجهود الشاق، وكذلك أنها ليست إلا معالجات مؤقتة، طبقاً لما ورد "بجريدة الغد الأردنية".
ويأمل الباحث في تبني الحكومة المصرية لفكرة الاختراع، لكنه يتخوف من الاصطدام بعوائق الروتين، ويربط بين ابتكاره والأمن القومي لمصر باعتبار أن 95% من مدنها موجودة على ضفتي النيل وأن انهيار أي سد على النهر سيؤدي إلى غرق عشرات القرى وتدمير مئات الأراضي الزراعية في لحظات.


----------



## tamer (17 يونيو 2008)

*لاق أول طائرة تعمل بالهيدروجين*




واشنطن : أعلنت إحدي شركات صناعة الطيران الأمريكية، أنها نجحت في إطلاق أول طائرة من نوعها تعمل ببطارية خلايا الهيدروجين‏,‏ وأن هذه الخطوة تبشر بمستقبل رائع للصناعات الجوية بشكل عام‏,‏ وتعد خطوة تاريخية غير مسبوقة في تاريخ الطيران خاصةً أن الطائرة قامت بثلاث رحلات ناجحة‏,‏ ويصل طولها إلي ستة أمتار ونصف ويمكنها نقل عدد من الركاب‏,‏ وكانت رحلاتها قد انطلقت من مطار أوكانا جنوبي العاصمة الإسبانية مدريد‏.‏
وأشار مصنعو الطائرة إلى أن البطارية التي تعمل بخلايا الهيدروجين مازالت قيد التطوير‏,‏ ويمكنها في الوقت الحالي إدارة الطائرات الصغيرة‏,‏ ولم يتأكد حتى الآن امكانية استخدامها في طائرات النقل الكبيرة‏,‏ وأضافوا أن الطائرة الجديدة تزن‏800‏ كجم ويبلغ طول جناحيها‏16,3‏ م ويمكنها حمل شخصين وتستطيع التحليق لمدة ثلث الساعة علي ارتفاع الف متر من سطح البحر باستخدام بطارية هيدروجين واحدة‏.


----------



## tamer (17 يونيو 2008)

*ذراع آلي يمكن تشغيله عن طريق التفكير*




01/04/2008واشنطن: توصل العلماء في معهد التشغيل الآلي في مدينة بريمن إلى ابتكار ذراع آلي جديد يمكن تشغيله عن طريق التفكير.
وهذا الجهاز المبني على اتصال الدماغ بالكمبيوتر قد يوفر للمعاقين بعض الاستقلالية في أداء الأنشطة البسيطة.
وتم عرض الاختراع في إطار معرض سيبت لتكنولوجيا المعلومات، وتمكن الزائرون من ارتداء غطاء للرأس لتجربة هذا الجهاز الذي يمكنهم من إعطاء الأوامر للحاسب الآلي عن بعد.
ويؤكد ماركو تسوبرياكس، الباحث في معهد بريمن، أن الإنسان يستطيع أن يملي الكمبيوتر الحروف وبالتالي يمكنه كتابة النصوص من دون استخدام أي عضلة من عضلاته، وهو الأمر الذي يعد مساعدة كبيرة للأشخاص الذين يعانون من إعاقة معينة، تمنعهم من استخدام لوحة المفاتيح أو الفأرة أو الوسائل المعتادة للاتصال بجهاز الكمبيوتر، وفقا لراديو سوا.
وتعتمد فكرة الجهاز على تقنية تعرف باتصال الدماغ بالكمبيوتر أو Brain Computer Interface، وهذه الفكرة مبينة على كون الدماغ يستخدم الإشارات الكهربية في نقل البيانات والتعليمات منه إلى الجسم عبر الشبكة العصبية، وبالتالي يمكن بوضع الكترود على الدماغ مباشرة، لالتقاط هذه الإشارات الكهربية وتفسيرها بناء على نماذج معينة للإشارات.
ومازال هذا الجهاز في مرحلة التطوير، ومازال العلماء يسعون لإيجاد أفضل الطرق التي تجعله فعالاً من الناحية الاقتصادية وأيضاً تجعله سهل الاستخدام من قبل البشر.


----------



## tamer (17 يونيو 2008)

*ابتكار سرير يرتفع بقوة مغناطيسية*




امستردام : صمم مهندس هولندي سريراً يرتفع فوق الأرض بقوة مغناطيسية، ويتخذ شكل فراش أسود أملس، ويمكن طيه ليكون منضدة لتناول الطعام أو حامل تماثيل.
ويقاوم المغناطيس المثبت على الأرضية والمغناطيس المثبت في السرير بعضهما البعض ليرتفع السرير لأعلى في الهواء بفعل قوى التنافر، ويثبت السرير في الهواء بأسلاك من الصلب.
ورغم أنه لا مشكلة تواجه الأشخاص الذين يستخدمون حليا مثبتة بثقوب في أجسادهم، فإن صاحب الاختراع ينصحهم بعدم الدخول في المجال المغناطيسي بين السرير والأرض، فقد ينتهي بهم الأمر وقد التصقت حليهم بالمغناطيس.
جدير بالذكر أن هذا السرير قد استغرق إنجازه ست سنوات.


----------



## tamer (17 يونيو 2008)

*جهاز يحول أعطال الكمبيوتر لصوت بشري*





القاهرة : ابتكر مهندس مصري طريقة لتحويل أصوات كافة أعطال الكمبيوتر إلى صوت بشري يخبر بماهية العطل ومكانه.
وأشار محمد حامد صاحب الابتكار إلى أنه عندما يحدث عطل في الكمبيوتر كعطل البروسيسور فإن الجهاز يصدر صافرات متقطعة كل صافرة منها لها نبضات يتم تحويلها إلى السماعة التي تصدر بدورها أصوات تخبر المستخدم بالمشكلة، كأن يقول الجهاز للمستخدم "من فضلك تأكد من البروسيسور" أو "احترس هناك مشكلة في البروسيسور".
وأوضح حامد أنه ابتكر أيضاً جهاز إنذار حساس يشبه إنذار الحرائق يحول الدخان الذي يصدر من الكمبيوتر إلى صوت إنسان، فضلاً عن ذلك يقدم المخترع تقنية بمقتضاها يستطيع الشخص أن يفتح جهازه الخاص عن طريق الأمر المباشر وبدون أن يضغط على مفتاح الباور كأن يقول لجهازه "افتح"، كذلك الأمر بالنسبة لإغلاق الجهاز كأن يقول "اغلق"، ويعتمد المخترع في تقنيته على بصمة الصوت


----------



## tamer (23 يونيو 2008)

*معلومة عن الزلازل*

الزلازل عبارة عن هزات أرضية تصيب القشرة الأرضية، وتنتشر في شكل موجات خلال مساحات شاسعة وهذا مرده إلي عدم استقرار باطن الأرض، ومن أسباب هذه الزلازل تحرك المواد الصخرية المنصهرة خلال قشرة الأرض أو تحتها، أو حدوث تشقق وتكسر في قشرة الأرض بسبب اضطراب التوازن فيها،
وهناك أنواع من الزلازل فمنها ما هو بركاني، ومنها «التكتوني» وهو النوع الشائع الحدوث، ومنها الزلازل البلوتونية، نسبة إلي «بلوتو» ونجد أول وصف علمي للزلازل لدي العرب، تحديداً في كتاب ابن سينا «عيون الحكمة»، وكان علماء الزلازل قد تمكنوا من اختراع مقياسين لقياس درجات الزلازل، أحدهما مقياس ريختر «نسبة للعالم تشارلز فرانسيس ريختر» الذي اخترعه.
أما المقياس الآخر فهو مقياس «ميركالي» الذي اخترعه الإيطالي جوسيب ميركال عام ١٩١٤م، ومن أضخم الزلازل التي تعرضت لها الأرض زلزال لشبونة ١٧٥٥م الذي راح ضحيته نحو مائة ألف نسمة، وزلزال سان فرانسيسكو عام ١٩٠٦م الذي راح ضحيته ثلاثة آلاف شخص.
وزلزال جوجرات بالهند عام ٢٠٠١م.
وزلزال «بم» في إيران عام ٢٠٠٤م، والذي دمر مدينة «بم» وقد أودي هذا الزلزال بحياة نحو ثلاثين ألف شخص.


----------



## tamer (24 يونيو 2008)

*خبراء يخترعون "غطاء الصمت"*

قد تصبح الاصوات المزعجة التي توقظك وتفسد عليك ليلتك في طيات الماضي بفضل اختراع جديد يطلق عليه "غطاء الصمت". 
فقد كشف خبراء اسبان من جامعة بلنسية في بحث نشر بمجلة مختصة في الفيزياء عن تفاصيل هذا "الغطاء" الصوتي الذي يكسب الاشياء مناعة ضد الموجات الصوتية. 
وقد يمكن استخدام هذا الاكتشاف لبناء منازل منيعة ضد الصوت اوقاعات للسهرات الموسيقية لا تخرج منها نوتة واحدة، او حتى سفن حربية لا يلتقطها الرادار. 
وكان العلماء قد كشفوا من قبل عن طرق لصد الموجات الدقيقة عن الاشياء بحيث لا تتجاوب معها. 
وقال البروفيسور جون بيندري من الجامعة الملكية بلندن ان القواعد الرياضية التي تعتمد عليها هذه التكنولوجيا كانت معروفة منذ فترة، لكن ما لم يكن متوفرا في مجال "التغطية" الصوتية هو المواد الضرورية لصناعة الغطاء. 
ويقول الفريق العلمي الإسباني إن سر غطاء الصمت يكمن في ما يدعى "البلورات الصوتية" التي تصنع خصيصا لاحداث ظواهر صوتية معينة. 



تتغير الترددات الصوتية التي تصدها المادة بتغير سمكها او عدد طبقاتها


ويقول البروفيسور بيندري انه "على عكس المواد العادية، فان ما يحدد تجاوب تلك البلورات مع الموجات الصوتية هو بنيتها الداخلية. فمن شأن تلك البلورات ان تجعل الصوت ينساب حول الشيء كما ينساب الماء حول صخرة، دون اقتحامه. 
ويقول خوسيه سانشيز ديهيسا من جامعة بلنسية إن أي مادة مكونة من سلسلة من الأسطوانات الدقيقة قد تفي بالغرض، حيث اظهرت التجارب أن 200 طبقة منها تصد الصوت عن الشيء بشكل تام. 
وتتغير الترددات الصوتية التي تصدها المادة بتغير سمكها أو عدد طبقاتها. 
ويريد ديهيسا إجراء مختلف التجارب التطبيقية على هذا الاكتشاف للتأكد من صحة العمل النظري الذي قام به فريقه، لكن علماء آخرين متأكدون من النتائج، فيقول البروفيسور بيندري إن "صناعة المادة لن يتطلب أي عناء.


----------



## tamer (24 يونيو 2008)

*٩ شركات تتنافس علي مشروع إماراتي لبناء أول محطة نووية عربية*

ذكرت صحيفة «الإمارات بيزنس» الاقتصادية المحلية أمس، نقلا عن مصادر لم تكشفها، أن ٩ شركات تتنافس للفوز بتنفيذ مشروع طرحته الإمارات العربية المتحدة لبناء محطة نووية، ستكون حال بنائها، الأولي في دولة عربية.
من جانبها، أكدت «أميك»، وهي شركة هندسية مقرها في بريطانيا، أنها إحدي الشركات التي قد تفوز بالعقد لتشغيل المحطة، حيث أعلن جراهام بلوود، مدير الشركة للشرق الأوسط، قائلا: «طلب منا تقديم ملف أساسي وقمنا بذلك.
يذكر أن الإمارات أكدت في أبريل الماضي أن أي مشروع يهدف إلي تطوير طاقتها النووية المدنية سيتم في إطار من «الشفافية» التامة، مستبعدة في الوقت نفسه أي أنشطة للتخصيب علي أراضيها.


----------



## tamer (24 يونيو 2008)

*«السعودية» تستضيف ١٠٠ عالم مسلم في منتدي لـ«الاستثمار العلمي»*

في خطوة اعتبرها الكثير من العلماء العرب والمسلمين «نافذة جديدة» لمنافسة الهيئات العلمية والجامعات الدولية علي التفوق في مجال الاستثمار العلمي، اختارت المملكة العربية السعودية المدينة المنورة لإنشاء مدينة علمية علي أحدث الطرز والتقنيات التكنولوجية، تحت اسم «مدينة المعرفة الاقتصادية»، بهدف تجميع إسهامات علماء المسلمين من جميع أنحاء العالم لبلورتها ـ حسب القائمين علي المدينة ـ بالشكل الذي يفيد جميع الدول الإسلامية والعالم.
وللترويج لهذه المدينة العلمية، نظمت هيئة الاستثمار السعودية ـ المشرفة علي المشروع ـ منتدي المعرفة الدولي، الذي بدأ فعالياته مساء أمس الأول بالمدينة المنورة، بمشاركة أكثر من ١٠٠ عالم مسلم من جامعات دولية، أبرزها «هارفرد وستانفورد وجورجيا وديوك»، إضافة إلي وكالة «ناسا» الأمريكية للفضاء، بجانب مشاركة عدد كبير من أعضاء هيئات تدريس بجامعات سعودية وعربية.
رئيس هيئة الاستثمار السعودية «عمرو الدباغ» تحدث في كلمته خلال افتتاح المنتدي عن إنشاءات المدينة العلمية وتكاليفها وأهدافها، قائلاً: «تبلغ قيمة استثمارات مدينة المعرفة الاقتصادية وإنشاءاتها التقنية نحو ٣٠ مليار دولار أمريكي، وسيتم إنشاؤها علي مساحة ٤.٨ مليون متر مربع».
اللافت أن المؤتمر ـ الذي تنتهي فعالياته مساء اليوم ـ واجه إشكالية كادت أن تتحول إلي أزمة، بسبب التشريع السعودي الذي يمنع دخول غير المسلمين إلي منطقة الحرم النبوي في الوقت الذي كان يرعي فيه المؤتمر عدداً غير قليل من غير المسلمين، ولكن تم تدارك الموقف بإقامة فعاليات المؤتمر علي أطراف المدينة المنورة، ليسمح للجميع بالمشاركة في فعالياته.
ورغم عدم تمثيل الجماعات المصرية في المنتدي، فإن عدداً من أبرز العلماء المصريين في الخارج شاركوا في الفعاليات، ومنهم الدكتور عباس الجمل، أستاذ الهندسة الكهربائية، مدير أنظمة المعلومات بجامعة استانفورد الأمريكية وهو أحد أبرز قيادات أودية السيلكون في العالم وكذلك الدكتور حسام فاضل، وهو عالم في طب الجينات والأمومة بجامعة جورجيا الأمريكية والدكتورة نعيمة عبدالغني، المدير الطبي لعيادات الطب الوقائي بجامعة ديوك الأمريكية، والتي قدمت بحثاً عن «إكسير الشباب».


----------



## tamer (25 يونيو 2008)

*الروبوت لتوليد الكهرباء الاستاتية*






ابتكر الباحثون الأميركيون تكنولوجيا تسمح لروبوتات صغيرة في تسلق الجدران. هذا وتنتمي التكنولوجيا الجديدة الى قطاع الالتصاق الكهربائي المُراقب (electro-adhesion) القادر على توليد الكهرباء الاستاتية (Static Electricity) بين سطحين. يتمثل السطح الأول في الجدار الذي ينبغي أن يتسلقه الروبوت. أما الثاني فهو مجموعة أجهزة الاستشعار المركبة على بطن الروبوت.

للمرة الأولى، ستطبق هذه التكنولوجيا على عالم الروبوتات في محاولة لحل المشاكل المتعلقة بالجاذبية. ويمكن إضاءة أو إطفاء الحقل الكهربائي الاستاتي بواسطة وظيفة المراقبة التي تتمتع بها هذه التكنولوجيا. على صعيد أنواع السطوح التي يستطيع الروبوت العنكبوت تسلقها فلا يوجد حدود لها إذ يمكنها أن تكون مثلاً جدران من الإسمنت أو الخشب أو الزجاج أو الفولاذ.

علاوة على ذلك، تساعد هذه التكنولوجيا الروبوتات على توليد الكهرباء للعمل بصورة طاقوية مستقلة. أما تطبيقاتها فهي متعددة الجوانب. في المقام الأول، يميل الباحثون الى استخدام هذه الروبوتات في حالات الإغاثة والكوارث الطبيعية. ثم تتجه تطبيقاتهم الى استعمالها في العمليات العسكرية ومراقبة المكاتب والمباني.


----------



## tamer (25 يونيو 2008)

*الفرق بين طيبة الحمار وطيبة الجمل*

هذا المقال منقول من جريدة المصري اليوم لصاحبه المهندس / أحمد عبد الغني
ومليش دعوة هو اللي قال :
الحمار والجمل حيوانان طيبان وهادئان، ويعملان في صمت وتفان غير عادي، دون شكوي أو طلب زيادة في الأجر، ولكن ما يميز الجمل عن الحمار، هو أن الجمل لديه كرامة وعزة نفس يفتقدها الحمار!! 
فالجمل يعمل دون كلل ولا ملل، ولكنه لا يقبل الظلم، ولا يقبل أن يضرب أو يهان دون سبب، وإذا ضرب فإنه لا يهدأ إلا بعد أن يأخذ حقه من الذي ظلمه، وأن لم يمكنه ظالمه من ذلك فإنه يموت كمداً وقهراً علي كرامته الضائعة! 
وهذه معلومة حقيقية، قالها لي صديق يتاجر في الجمال «إذا ضربت الجمل فبعه أو أذبحه لأنه لن يتركك». أما الحمار فلا يبالي، يضرب ويظلم وينكل به ولا يبدي أي ردة فعل! سبحان الله... حيوان يموت حزناً علي كرامته الضائعة، إذا لم يأخذ حقه، وبشر تداس كرامتهم بالأحذية فلا ينتقمون، 
ولا يسعون لأخذ حقوقهم، خلاص بقينا بلد مافيهاش جمل؟!! بس ما حدش ييجي بعد كده ويقول المصري ده جمل، علشان متحمل كل ده!! ماتظلموش الحيوان المحترم ده وتشبهوه بينا، حرام عليكم، وكفاية كده علشان أنا بدأت ألبخ، وهاروح أنهق في مكان تاني!!
*مهندس أحمد عبدالغني*


----------



## tamer (26 يونيو 2008)

*أعداء الأمس - أصدقاء اليوم !!! صاروخ روسي يضع 6 أقمار أمريكية في المدار*





موسكو : نجح صاروخ روسي في وضع 6 أقمار أمريكية للاتصال في مدارها المحدد بعد إطلاقه من موقع عسكري بالقرب من استراخان جنوب روسيا.
وأشار المتحدث باسم القوات الاستراتيجية أن الهدف الرئيسي كان وضع ستة أجهزة اتصالات أميركية من طراز "أوربكوم" في المدار، مؤكداً أن "كوزموس – 3إم" الذي أطلق للمرة الأولى عام 1967 صاروخ خفيف من طبقتين، وهو مخصص لوضع الأقمار الصناعية في مدارات منخفضة، وأقصى حمولة يستطيع نقلها هي 1500 كيلو جرام.
وتقدم شركة "أوربكوم" الأمريكية خدمات اتصال بالأقمار الصناعية لأنظمة النقل تتمثل في توفير شاحنات حاملات حاويات صهاريج أنابيب نفط بفضل شبكة من 29 قمراً صناعياً تدور في مدار منخفض.


----------



## tamer (26 يونيو 2008)

*ثورة المعالجات المركزية والحواسيب بالعالم الثالث*

تصميم وتصنيع معالجات الحواسيب أمر بالغ التعقيد وباهظ الكلفة مما جعله حكرا على حفنة من الشركات العملاقة في الدول الغنية؛ ولكن محاولات دوؤبة من دول من العالم الثالث تشي بأن هذا الاحتكار ربما لا يستمر للأبد. 

تعد المعالجات المركزية للحواسيب (CPU) كالأدمغة للإنسان، فهي التي تقوم بالعمليات الحسابية والمنطقية وتحلل النتائج عبر البرامج (software) . كما أنها تتحكم بكل أجزاء الحاسوب مثل الذاكرة والأقراص الصلبة والطابعة وغيرها. وتتكون المعالجات من دوائر الكترونية متخصصة بالعمليات الحسابية وأخرى بالعمليات المنطقية، إضافة إلى دوائر تسمح باستجلاب البرامج المراد تشغيلها من الذاكرة وتنفيذها بالترتيب ومن ثم حفظ النتائج إما على لذاكرة أو على أي مخرج آخر للمعلومات (الشاشة مثلا) حسب أوامر البرنامج. ومن أشهر المعالجات التي تستخدم بالحواسيب هي بنتيوم وسنترينو وأثلون. 

والمعالجات ليست محور عمل الحواسيب فحسب؛ فهي العصب الأساسي لأغلب الأجهزة الالكترونية الحالية من أجهزة اتصال واستقبال بث الأقمار الصناعية وحتى أجهزة التلفزيون والألعاب الحاسوبية. ومع تزايد اعتمادنا على الأجهزة الإلكترونية في شتى أوجه حياتنا، تزايدت الحاجة لنوعيات شتى من المعالجات. 
وتختلف مواصفات المعالجات حسب التطبيقات التي ستعمل عليها. فمنها ما يركز على سرعة المعالجة كأجهزة القياس والاستشعار (sensors) والألعاب الحاسوبية. ومنها يركز على توفير استخدام الطاقة مثل أجهزة الهواتف الجوالة وكل الأجهزة التي تعتمد على البطاريات. 

وتصحب تصميم وتصنيع المعالجات كلفة باهظة؛ فهذه عملية تحتاج لخبرات كبيرة في مجال الإلكترونيات الرقمية وأنظمة بناء الحواسيب، إضافة إلى أن تصنيع رقائقها يحتاج لمصانع تفوق كلفتها ملايين الدولارات لما تستلزمه من عمليات بالغة الدقة لإنتاج مكونات متناهية الصغر (عند مستوى النانومتر، وهو جزء من مليار جزء من المتر) واحتياجها لغرف خاصة تفوق غرف العمليات تعقيما، فأي شوائب أو غبار قد تسبب تلف الرقاقة لكون ذرات الغبار أكبر من حجم الترانزستورات أو أنها قد تقوم بتغير التركيبة الفيزيائية الالكترونية للترانستورات. وقد أدت هذه العوامل مجتمعة إلى احتكار الدول الغنية والشركات العملاقة لصناعة المعالجات. ومن أهم الشركات العالمية التي تصمم وتصنع المعالجات شركات أية أم دي (AMD) و ميبس (MIPS) و صن (Sun). أما كبرى الشركات وأشهرها على الإطلاق فهي إنتل(Intel)  التي تصّمم وتصنّع أجزاء كبيرة منها اسرائيليا وخاصة تلك الاجزاء الخاصة بالوسائط المتعددة (Multimedia) أو معالجة الرسوم والمواد الصوتية. 

وبدأت حاليا بعض الدول النامية بالاهتمام بتطوير المعالجات والحواسيب لتقليل الاعتماد على الاستيراد وتلبية احتياجات تطوير الصناعة والابحاث الوطنية. فقد أعلنت شركة ZhongKe Menglan الصينية عن تصميم حاسوب شخصي مبني على معالج Godson الذي صممته وصنعته شركة BLX الصينية. وسيتراوح سعر الجهاز الواحد بين 175 و200 دولار، وقد يتدنى إلى 125 دولار خلال الاعوام المقبلة. وسيكون في الجهاز ذاكرة بسعة 256 ميجا بايت وقرص صلب من 40 الى 60 جيجا بايت، وله مخرج VGA  للشاشة وأربع مخارج USB بالإضافة لوصلة لشبكة حاسوبية محدود (LAN). وسيعتمد الحاسوب على نظام تشغيل Linux  المجاني. واستطاعت الشركة إلى الآن بيع 2000 جهاز ويتوقع أن تبيع ما يزيد عن 10000 في الصين وشرق أسيا بالأعوام القادمة. 
وجدير بالذكر أن شركة BLX الصينية تأسست عام 2002 بهدف تصميم المعالجات المركزية فأنتجت حينها معالج Godson والذي لم يكن ذا كفاءة عالية لذا كان استخدامه مقصورا على الأجهزة التي لا تحتاج إلى سرعة معالجة فائقة. أما في 2006 فقد طورت النسخة الجديدة من المعالج المصنع بتقنية 0.18 ميكرومتر والذي سيستخدم بالحاسوب الجديد. وبحسب تقارير الشركة فإن سرعة المعالج ستتراوح ما بين 800 ميجا هرتز -1 جيجا هرتز، وستكون كفاءة المعالج تعادل معالج بنتيوم 3 من Intel بحسب ما أوردت الشركة وسيتمكن من تشغيل افلام DVD وبرامج الحاسوب المكتبية. 

أما إيران فربما كان الحصار التكنولوجي المفروض عليها منذ سنوات قد شجعها على أن تخطو حثيثا في هذا المضمار. فقد أعلنت شركة Parsé  الإيرانية قبل شهرين عن تصميمها لمعالج 32-بت الذي أسمته Aristo. وكانت الشركة التي تأسست عام 2003 قد صممت معالجا مبسطا كأول تجربة لها في بادئ الأمر. وسيكون المعالج الجديد مناسبا لأجهزة الاتصالات مثل (GPS) والتحكم بعمليات التصنيع والذكاء الاصطناعي بحسب ما أوردت الشركة. وقد تعاقدت الشركة مع شركة تايونية لتصنيع المعالج على رقائق بتقنية 0.18 ميكرومتر. كما طورت الشركة رقاقة تحتوي على المعالج Aristo مع بعض الملحقات والدوائر لتيسير استعماله في تطبيقات أكثر تعقيدا وقد أطلقت اسم قصر Tachra الفارسي على الرقاقة. 

وتتوافق بنية المعالج الإيراني مع بنية معالجات Sparc المتوفرة تصاميمها مجانا على الإنترنت. حيث تعج الشبكة العنكبوتية بالتصاميم المجانية للمعالجات التي يفوق عددها الستين، والتي تصلح أن تكون حجر الأساس لتطوير معالجات خاصة بالدول النامية ومن ضمنها العربية. وأشهر هذه المعالجات OpenRisc1K ،والذي صممه مجموعة من الطلاب بدولة سلوفينيا عام 2000، وأتاحوا كل المعلومات اللازمة لاستخدامه وتطويرة بل وحتى تصنيعه على الانترنت مجانا للجميع. 

أما الهند فقد كانت السباقة بمجال تصميم وتصنيع الحواسيب. فقد اطلقت عام 2000 مشروع Simputer، الذي يهدف لتضييق الفجوة الرقمية عبر تصميم جهاز حاسوب مبسط سهل الاستعمال من قبل الفئات الفقيرة والقليلة الخبرة بالتكنولوجيا. يعتمد السمبيوتر على معالج Strong Arm الأمريكي و32 ميجا بايت من الذاكرة وشاشة صغيرة وهو يشبه أجهزة المفكرة الالكترونية (PDA)، ويصلح للاتصال بالإنترنت وتشغيل الموسيقى. إلا أن هذا المشروع لم يحظ بقبول واسع كما كانت التوقعات. 

وفي المنتدى الاقتصادي العالمي عام 2005 أعلن عن برنامج حاسوب لكل طفل ، بهدف التقليل من الفجوة الرقمية بمساعدة الأطفال في الدول النامية. من المتوقع أن يكون سعر الجهاز الواحد 100 دولار. وتقوم على المشروع الغير ربحي مجموعة من الشركات العالمية مثل أي أم دي (AMD) وردهات(Red Hat) . وكانت بعض الدول قد اعلنت عن نيتها لشراء هذه الأجهزة وتوزيعها على المدارس مثل مصر والصين ونيجيريا. 

أما بالعالم العربي وعلى الرغم من أن بعض البلدان العربية مثل تونس ومصر والسعودية قد شهدت تطورا كبيرا بمجالات التكنولوجيا إلا أن صناعة الالكترونيات ليست متطورة بالشكل الكافي، وذلك لعدم الاستثمار بهذا المجال والاعتماد على الاستيراد للتقنيات الحديثة. 

ولكن ثمة محاولات لتصميم حواسيب عربية تعتمد على التصاميم الحرة والمجانية المتوفرة على الانترنت التي سبق ذكرها، وذلك مثل مشروع "أفق" الذي ترعاه جمعية هندسة عربية الغير ربحية، لتصميم حاسوب مبسط مبني على الرقائق القابلة للبرمجة (FPGA)، وذلك من خلال تبني طريقة التصميم عبر الانترنت بمشاركة من الجامعات العربية. غير أن المشروع لا يزال يبحث عن مشاركين من طلاب الهندسة ودعم من الخبراء العرب.​


----------



## tamer (26 يونيو 2008)

*هل أنت عبقري؟*

هل كل الناجحين وجدوا خاتم سليمان وهم يصطادون السمك من الترعة، ويقتلون أوقات فراغهم؟.. أم أنهم وجدوا مصباح علاء الدين وهم يتسكعون في الطرقات المظلمة؟
وهل اكتشف نيوتن قانون الجاذبية وهو يأكل التفاح مسترخياً فتنزل عليه تفاحة تجعله مكتشفاً لقانون غير به العالم؟.. كل هذا لم يحدث!! فلم يكن العلماء ولا المثقفون والمفكرون والأدباء يسيرون في الصحراء بلا هدف، ثم يجدون مغارة علي بابا فيقولوا لها «افتح يا سمسم» فتفتح لهم علي النظريات والأفكار، بل كان وراء كل ذلك جهد وتعب ومشقة.. فكم من التفاح سقط علي رؤوس قبل نيوتن، ولم يكتشفوا نظرية ولا غيرها!! 
ولكن بالتأكيد أن هذه النظرية كانت في باله ليل نهار، فبالتأكيد كان يبحث عنها! وهذه اللحظات النورانية التي تجعل العباقرة يهرولون في الطرقات عرايا ويصرخون «وجدتها، وجدتها» ما هي إلا لحظة ترتبت علي الكثير من الجهد!! فهل ممكن أن تكون واحداً من هؤلاء، وتغير مجري التاريخ؟ نعم بالتأكيد! وكما قال الله في كتابه العزيز: «والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا»


----------



## tamer (26 يونيو 2008)

*سيارة - طائرة لتخفيف أزمة السير*




هل سيصبح الطيران وسيلة تنقل يومية متاحة أمام سكان العالم؟


كشفت مصادر في معرض الطائرات الكهربائية 2008 الذي نُظم بالقرب من مطار كاليفورنيا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أن الجهود جارية لتصميم سيارة بر-جوية قادرة على الطيران. 
وقد بدأت مجموعة بحثية تابعة لشركة بوينغ في تصميم عربة-طائرة يكون بمقدورها قطع مسافة، برا وجوا، تصل إلى 300 ميل في المرة الواحدة. 
ومن المقرر أن تستخدم العربة-الطائرة أنظمة تحديد المواقع أثناء سفرها، مما سيتيح للسائق-الطيار الطيران دون الحاجة إلى تلقي تدريب خاص بفضل إرشادات الطيران المبرمجة في أجهزة قمرة القيادة. 
ويقول ريتشارد جونز الذي يعمل في شركة بوينج فانتوم" عندما تخلصت الإنسانية من الحصان والعربة، تمكنت من السيطرة على قارتين. وقبل 150 سنة،حولت القطارات البخارية أمريكا إلى أمة واحدة. واليوم، يعيش 50 في المائة من سكان العالم في المناطق الحضرية بفضل السيارات. وبالمثل، استطاعت صناعة الطيران خلال الخمسين سنة الماضية جعل العالم قرية واحدة بفضل الطائرات". 
ويرى جونز أن هذا الاختراع من شأنه أن يجعل قيادة الطائرة الصغيرة أسهل من سياقة السيارات. 
وأضاف مازحا أن "السائقين ربما ينهمكون في قراءة جريدة بدل التركيز أثناء قيادة العربة- الطيارة". 
وتابع أن السيارات-الطائرات الجديدة ستعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية أو البطاريات مما سيؤهلها لتكون "أنظف وسيلة نقل مستقبلا". 
وقد رحب بهذه الفكرة مهندسون وعلماء ومستثمرون ومديرون تنفيذيون استدعوا لحضور فعاليات المعرض. 
وفي ظل التقديرات التي تشير إلى أن شوارع العالم ستزدحم بنحو 1.2 مليار سيارة بحلول عام 2030، فإن تحويل فكرة السيارة الطائرة إلى واقع معيش ليست بعيدة المنال.


----------



## tamer (26 يونيو 2008)

*مخاطر تضاؤل التنوع الحيوي على الأرض*




نوع من سمك القرش مهدد بالانقراض


أظهرت بيانات أصدرتها الجمعية الحيوانية في لندن أن العالم قد فقد منذ السبعينات من القرن الماضي ما يقرب من ثلث الحياة البرية التي تعيش فيه. 
وأشارت البيانات إلى أن عدد الأنواع التي تعيش على سطح الأرض قد انخفض بنسبة 25%، بينما انخفضت الأنواع البحرية بنسبة 28% والتي تعيش في المياه الحلوة بنسبة 29%. 
وتظهر الإحصاءات أن الجنس البشري يمحو نحو 1% من الأنواع الأخرى التي تسكن الكرة الأرضية يوميا، مما يعني أننا نعيش إحدى "مراحل الانقراض الكبرى" كما تقول المجلة. 
وتخلص المجلة إلى أن السبب في ذلك هو التلوث وانتشار المزارع الحيوانية والتوسع الحضري إضافة إلى الإفراط في صيد الحيوانات والأسماك. 
الدولفين البحري 
ويتابع البحث الذي أجرته الجمعية الحيوانية ـ بالتعاون مع جماعة الحياة البرية المعنية بالحفاظ على الحياة البرية في العالم ـ مصير أكثر من 1400 نوع من الأسماك والبرمائيات والزواحف والطيور والثدييات، مستعينة بالمجلات العلمية الدورية والإحصائيات المتوفرة على شبكة المعلومات. 
وقد اكتشفت هذه أن عدد هذه الأنواع قد انخفض بنسبة 27% منذ عام 1970 حتى عام 2005. 
ومن أشد الأنواع تضررا الأنواع البحرية التي انخفضت أعدادها بنسبة 28% خلال 10 أعوام فقط (1995-2005). 
وقد انخفض عدد طيور المحيطات بنسبة 30% منذ منتصف التسعينات، بينما انخفض عدد الطيور المستقرة فوق اليابسة بنسبة 25%, 
ومن أكثر المخلوقات التي تضررت الظبي الإفريقي وسمك سياف البحر "أبوسيف" ونوع من سمك القرش رأسه كالمطرقة. 
وقد يكون "البايجي" أو الدولفين الذي يعيش في نهر يازجي أطول أنهار الصين قد انقرض إلى الأبد. 
ويأتي نشر هذه الإحصائيات قبيل انعقاد اجتماع مؤتمر التنوع الحيوي في مدينة بون الألمانية . 
وكان المؤتمر قد تأسس عام 2002 بهدف وقف الخسارة اتي تصيب الحياة البرية، وتعهدت الدول الأعضاء فيه بتحقيق "خفض كبير" في معدل خسارة التنوع الحيوي بحلول عام 2010. 
إلا أن الجمعية الحيوانية تقول إن حكومات هذه الدول لم تضع السياسات الضرورية لتحقيق ذلك الهدف. 
وقالت إنه بينما يبدو أن معدل الانخفاض قد قل، إلا أنه "من غير المحتمل" أن يتم تحقيق مثل هذا الهدف. 
التأثير على البشر 
وقالت جمعية الحياة البرية إنه يتوقع أن يشكل التغير المناخي تهديدا كبيرا للحياة البرية خلال الأعوام الثلاثين المقبلة . 
وتحذر الجمعية من أن عدم اتخاذ الإجراءات الكفيلة بوقف هذا التدهور في معدل الحياة البشرية فسيكون له تأثير مباشر على الجنس البشري. 
وقال جيمس ليب المدير العام للجمعية إن "تخفيض التنوع الحيوي يعني أن الملايين من البشر يواجهون مستقبلا تكون فيه احتياجاتهم من الغذاء مهددة بسبب الآفات والحشرات، ومن المياه إما غير منتظمة أو معدومة تماما. 
ويضيف "لا أحد بإمكانه النجاة من تأثير فقدان التنوع الحيوي لأنه يعني بوضوح ضعف القدرة على اكتشاف الأدوية الجديدة وازدياد خطر الكوارث الطبيعية واشتداد تأثير الاحتباس الحراري". 
وتدعو جمعية حماية الحياة البرية الدول المجتمعة في بون للوفاء بتعهدها بإنشاء محميات طبيعية، والعمل على وقف تقطيع الغابات الاستوائية (التي تقلل من معدل الاحتباس الحراري) بحلول عام 2020.


----------



## tamer (28 يونيو 2008)

*نهاية عصر "دوت كوم" على شبكة الانترنت*




قد تصبح بعض أسماء العناوين الرئيسية على الشبكة عرضة للتنافس وحرب المزايدات


أقر أعضاء هيئة الإنترنت للأسماء والأرقام المخصصة "آيكان" (Icann)، والتي تنظم هيكلية ونظام عمل الشبكة العنكبوتية، بالإجماع خطة جديدة ستحدث تغييرا شاملا على نظام وطريقة تصفح الشبكة الدولية. 
ففي اقتراع جرى اليوم الخميس في العاصمة الفرنسية باريس، وافق أعضاء الهيئة بالإجماع على تسهيل وحلحلة القواعد الصارمة الناظمة لما يُسمى "عناوين الصفحات الرئيسية على الشبكة"، أو اسم النطاق (الدومين)، مثل دوت كوم (com.) ودوت يو كي (uk.). 
ويعني القرار الجديد لآيكان أنه قد بات بإمكان الشركات تحويل علاماتها التجارية إلى عناوين لصفحاتها الرئيسية على شبكة الإنترنت، كما باستطاعة الأفراد، على سبيل المثال، اختيار عناوين لهم استنادا إلى أسمائهم الشخصية. 
ويعتقد البعض أن القرار سيسمح بوجود خمسة آلاف اسم لعنوان رئيسي على الشبكة، بينما ذهب البعض الآخر إلى حد التكهن بأن الطلب قد يصل حد إحداث مليارات المواقع الرئيسية على الشبكة. 
وتسمح الخطة أيضا بكتابة أسماء المواقع الرئيسية بلغات غير الإنكليزية، كالعربية واللغات الآسيوية الأخرى. 
التبدل الأكبر 
وكان الدكتور بول تومي، الرئيس التنفيذي لهيئة "آيكان"، قد قال قُبيل التصويت في مقابلة مع بي بي سي إن الخطة الجديدة ستؤدي إلى إحداث التبدل الأكبر في الطريقة التي عملت بها الإنترنت على مر العقود الماضية. 






*إن أثر ذلك سيكون مختلفا وملموسا في أنحاء العالم المختلفة، إلا أن الخطة الجديدة ستسمح للمجموعات والتجمعات والشركات بالتعبير عن هويتها من خلال عناوينها الرئيسية على الشبكة*






الدكتور بول تومي، الرئيس التنفيذي لهيئة "آيكان"


وقال الدكتور تومي: "إن أثر ذلك سيكون مختلفا وملموسا في أنحاء العالم المختلفة، إلا أن الخطة الجديدة ستسمح للمجموعات والتجمعات والشركات بالتعبير عن هويتها من خلال عناوينها الرئيسية على الشبكة." 
وأضاف قائلا: "إن حالنا كحال الولايات المتحدة في القرن التاسع عشر، فنحن بصدد عملية افتتاح مؤسسات ما يشبه المؤسسة العقارية والكشف عن أراض جديدة وطرحها أمام الآخرين للاستثمار، وسيأتي أشخاص ويسيطرون على أجزاء من تلك الأراض بغية استعمالها لخدمة أغراضهم الخاصة بهم." 
جغرافية عقار الإنترنت 
وتابع بالقول: "إن الأمر بمثابة زيادة هائلة في جغرافية عقار الإنترنت." 
يُذكر أن "آيكان" دأبت خلال السنوات الثلاث الماضية على طرح أسماء نطاق جديدة على شبكة الإنترنت. 
وتقتصر تلك العناوين الرئيسية في الوقت الراهن على بعض الدول مثل دوت يو كي (uk.) لبريطانيا ودوت آي تي (it.) لإيطاليا، بالإضافة إلى قطاع التجارة، مثل دوت كوم (com.) والمنظمات المؤسساتية، مثل دوت نت (net.) ودوت أورج (org.). 



الخطة الجديدة ومستقبل الإنترنت 
تحدد مستقبل وطريقة استخدام الإنترنت
تؤدي إلى إحداث "التبدل الأكبر" في الطريقة التي عملت بها الإنترنت على مر العقود الماضية
ستتمكن الشركات من تحويل علاماتها التجارية إلى أسماء نطاق أو عناوين لصفحاتها الرئيسية على الشبكة
تمكِّن الأشخاص من اختيار عناوين لهم استنادا إلى أسمائهم الشخصية
تسمح بكتابة أسماء مواقع رئيسية بلغات كالعربية واللغات الآسيوية الأخرى
تشبه عملية افتتاح مؤسسات عقارية والكشف عن أراض جديدة وطرحها أمام الآخرين للاستثمار
هي بمثابة زيادة هائلة في جغرافية عقار الإنترنت
تجعل المئات من العناوين الرئيسية للإنترنت جاهزة للاستعمال مع نهاية العام الحالي
ستكون هنالك لجنة تحكيم مستقلة تمكين المستخدمين من الاعتراض على أي أمر يرغبون به بما يخص تلك الأسماء أو استخدامها
من المتوقع أن يبلغ رسم التسجيل على موقع رئيسي على الشبكة عدة آلاف من الدولارات الأمريكية
يمكن للجنة التحكيم المستقلة رفض العناوين الرئيسية للمواقع استنادا إلى أرضيات "أخلاقية أو مصلحة النظام العام


----------



## tamer (28 يونيو 2008)

*اغتيال الوريث يشعل الحرب*

شخصان فقط كانا مسؤولين عن كارثة إنسانية عظيمة، راح ضحيتها ستة عشر مليون إنسان من بينهم سبعة ملايين مدني وتسعة ملايين محارباً، وهذه الكارثة هي الحرب العالمية الأولي، التي دامت أربع سنوات من عام ١٩١٤م إلي ١٩١٨م، والتي دارت رحاها بين قوات الحلفاء المؤلفة من «صربيا وروسيا وفرنسا وبلجيكا وبريطانيا» وقوات المحور المؤلفة من جيوش «ألمانيا والنمسا والمجر وبلغاريا والأمبراطورية الإسلامية،» أما الشخصان فأولهما كان القاتل وثانيهما كان الضحية.. 
الأول هو الصربي «جافريلو برينسيب»، الذي اغتال الثاني، وهو وريث العرش النمساوي «فرانز فرديناند» كان ذلك «زي النهارده» من عام ١٩١٤م، مما أجج كراهية النمسا علي الصرب وأشعل فتيل الحرب، لكن هذا الحادث الفردي لم يكن خليقاً بمفرده، بإشعال فتيل الحرب، ذلك أن هذا الحادث قد جاء علي خلفية نزاعات تاريخية.
كما كان المشهد الفرنسي من الداخل متأججاً، خاصة مع بزوغ طبقة اجتماعية جديدة وهي الطبقة البرجوازية، وكانت حرب البلقان قد وضعت أوزارها، فضلاً عن الدعم الروسي لصربيا للاستيلاء علي الأراض السلافية من النمسا، وقررت النمسا توجيه ضربة وقائية للصرب، وحينما تعهدت روسيا بالدفاع عن الصرب وحركت قواتها وعارضت ألمانيا، أعلنت الحرب عليها واتسع نطاق الحرب.


----------



## مهندس الخطيب (28 يونيو 2008)

شكرا نيصنضتضنت


----------



## tamer (28 يونيو 2008)

مهندس الخطيب قال:


> شكرا نيصنضتضنت


 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لا تعليق 

وإلى جميع الزملاء
أنا أعتبر هذا الموضوع كمجلة متنوعة ذات صبغة علمية ولم أفتح فيها بابا للقراء للتعليق كما يتضح من عنوان الموضوع ،مع احترامي الشديد للجميع ،لكن ما لقيته من بعض التعليقات أمثال هذه التي بالأعلى أثار حفيظتي فنبذت الموضوع القديم وأعدت نشره من جديد بعد حذف ما جاء به من تعليقات وردود وأخطاء مني أيضاً ،وارجو ألا يتكرر الأمر حفاظاً على هذا الموضوع الذي أعتز به كثيراً


----------



## tamer (28 يونيو 2008)

*المشاركة*

بعد إعادة نظر وتفكير 
أظن المشاركة الفعالة 
وأكرر الفعالة ربما تكون اكثر فائدة
لا بأس من مشاركة كل من يضيف إلى هذه المجلة ( ذات الصبغة العلمية )
ولكن في نفس الإطار
أي أخبار علمية ومتنوعة ومنقولة أيضاً من الصحف الإلكترونية

أنتظر المشاركات الفعالة


----------



## tamer (28 يونيو 2008)

*الاندبندنت: القطب الشمالي بلا جليد خلال العام الحالي*




يعرض انكماش الجليد اصناف كثيرة من الحيوانات للانقراض منها الدب القطبي


احتل خبر علمي العنوان الرئيسي لصحيفة الاندبندنت التي وصفته بانه "إنفراد"، كما تناولت الصحف البريطانية الصادرة اليوم الحرب على الارهاب وزيمبابوي وسياسة الرئيس الفرنسي ساركوزي الداخلية وشعبية رئيس الحكومة البريطانية جوردون براون التي وصلت إلى أدنى مستوياتها. 
وقد كتب ستيف كونر المحرر العلمي للاندبندنت يقول إن الأمر قد لا يبدو معقولا ولكن وللمرة الأولى في تاريخ البشرية يكون الجليد في طريقه للاختفاء تماما من القطب الشمالي خلال العام الحالي. 
وقالت الصحيفة إن انحسار الجليد سيجعل من الممكن الوصول إلى القطب الشمالي بالابحار بقارب عبر المياه المفتوحة في واحدة من ابرز الأمثلة على ارتفاع درجة حرارة الأرض. 
واشارت الاندبندنت إلى أنه في حالة حدوث ذلك فان الدول القطبية ستتمكن من استغلال ثروات المنطقة من النفط والموارد المعدنية الأخرى والتي يستحيل استخراجها حاليا بسبب طبقة الجليد السميكة. 
وقالت الصحيفة ان هناك علماء يعتقدون ان فرص تحول القطب الشمالي إلى منطقة بلا جليد خلال الصيف الحالي تزيد عن الخمسين بالمئة حيث حلت المياه بالفعل محل مساحات واسعة من الجليد. 
وتابعت الصحيفة قائلة ان المعلومات اتي توفرها الأقمار الاصطناعية تقول ان معدل ذوبان الجليد خلال العام الحالي سيكون أسرع من العام الماضي.


----------



## tamer (29 يونيو 2008)

*قمر صناعى لرصد حركة الصخور فى الفضاء*





برلين:أفاد علماء ألمان بأنهم يقومون بتصميم قمر صناعى لرصد حركة الصخور التى قد ترتطم بكوكب الأرض وتمحو مدنا أو دولاً بأكملها من على وجه البسيطة.
وسيقوم القمر الصناعى البسيط الذى يتكلف 15 مليون يورو "24 مليون دولار" بعملية مسح للفضاء بحثاً عن الأجسام القريبة من الأرض.
وأشار الباحثون إلى أن الأبحاث أظهرت أنه لابد من وجود أكثر من ألف من هذه الأجسام تنتشر فى مساحة يبلغ عرضها أكثر من 100 متر ولكن لم يتم اكتشاف إلا تسعة منها حتى الآن، مؤكدين أن تلك هى أجسام سماوية تدور فى مدار حول الشمس ولكن فى مسار يتقاطع مع مدار الأرض.
وأوضح الباحثون أن تطوير القمر الصناعى سيبدأ هذا الخريف ليرصد أيضاً النفايات الفضائية التى تشمل حطام الأقمار الصناعية التى تدور حول الأرض


----------



## tamer (29 يونيو 2008)

*انعكاس الضوء على شاشة الكمبيوتر مشكلة تؤرق كثير من المستخدمين*

يشكو كثير من مستخدمي الكمبيوتر من مشكلة انعكاس الضوء على الشاشة لاسيما عند استخدام بعض أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمول الحديثة ذات الشاشات اللامعة أو البراقة التي يفترض أنها توفر رؤية أفضل أو ألوان أكثر وضوحا. 

وربما تكون هذه الشاشات البراقة مثالية عند الجلوس في أماكن العمل المغلقة إلا أنها بلا شك تؤرق المستخدم إذا ما حاول استخدام الكمبيوتر المحمول في مكان مفتوح وبخاصة تحت أشعة الشمس. 
ويقول كلاوس دمبوسكي وهو مهندس في معهد أنظمة التكنولوجيا بجامعة العلوم الفنية في هامبورج بألمانيا إن الشاشات اللامعة ليست عملية ولا تتوافق مع معايير الهندسة البشرية. 
وجرى تطوير شرائح رقيقة من نوعية خاصة تثبت على شاشة الكمبيوتر للحد من مشكلة انعكاس الصورة أو الضوء. ويوضح خبير كمبيوتر يدعى كاي شينكه قائلا: "هناك نوعان من الشرائح، الأول شفاف وله سطح غير عاكس أما الثاني فلونه قرمزي فاتح". ويستطيع أي مستخدم تثبيت الشريحة المانعة للانعكاس على شاشة الكمبيوتر بنفسه، ويقول شينكه "يمكنك أن تفعل هذه الخطوة بنفسك أو ترسل الكمبيوتر المحمول إلى شركة الصيانة، ويكمن التحدي الحقيقي في إزالة جميع الأتربة والغبار عن سطح الشاشة ثم تثبيت الشريحة بحرص لتجنب تسرب فقاعات الهواء".


----------



## tamer (29 يونيو 2008)

*رقاقات ترشد الطاقة للكمبيوتر المحمول*

*بعد تعرضها للكثير من المشكلات، تستعد شركة "Advanced Micro Devices إيه إم دي" لبدء سباق جديد مع منافستها الشرسة شركة "إنتل". حيث تخطط شركة "إيه إم دي"، التي قد أعلنت في شهر إبريل/نيسان الماضي في تقريرها المالي الربع سنوي عن تحقيقها خسائر للربع السادس على التوالي، للإعلان عن بدء بيعها رقاقات لترشيد الطاقة لأجهزة الحاسب الدفتري، بها قدرات كبيرة لبرامج الجرافيك والفيديو.
وكان من المقرر أن تعلن الشركة عن طرح هذه الرقاقة الجديدة، التي أطلقت عليها اسم "بوما" (Puma)، في معرض كمبيوتكس (Computex) الدولي بمدينة تايبي بتايوان.*



*وأعرب مسؤولو الشركة عن أملهم في أن تساعد هذه الرقاقة الجديدة شركتهم على تعزيز مكانتها في سوق الكمبيوتر المحمول العالمي والحفاظ على حصتها منه، التي لا تتعدى 15%. بينما تحصل شركة "إنتل" على نصيب الأسد من هذا السوق بنسبة 85% نظراً لنجاح خط إنتاجها الخاص برقائق Centrino. وفي تصريح له، ذكر راندي آلين- النائب الأول لرئيس مجموعة "إيه إم دي" الحلول الحاسبات أن طرح رقاقة "بوما" قبل موعدها المقرر بعدة أشهر يمثل بداية مرحلة جديدة للشركة. ويقول آلين: "لقد درسنا المشكلات التي واجهتنا في عام 2007 جيداً وعملنا على التغلب عليها، وذلك من خلال منتجاتنا الجديدة التي تمثل محوراً رئيسياً لتحقيق أرباح مستدامة واسترداد ثقة السوق في منتجاتنا". وتخطط كل من شركة إتش بي وتوشيبا للإعلان عن تقدمهما كأول الشركات المصنعة لأجهزة الكمبيوتر التي تبيع أنظمة تستعمل رقائق "بوما". من ناحية أخرى، نجحت شركة "إيه إم دي" في الحفاظ على حصتها في سوق أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمول خلال العام الماضي، بينما تراجعت حصتها في سوق أجهزة الخادم (server) إلى النصف، لتصل نسبتها إلى 13% عام 2007 بعد أن بلغت 26% في عام ،2006 طبقاً للتقارير التي أعدتها مؤسسة Mercury Research للأبحاث. وفي العام الماضي، أدى خلل فني إلى إرجاء عرض الرقائق الخاصة بأجهزة الخادم من إنتاج شركة "إيه إم دي"، في الوقت الذي اقتحمت شركة "إنتل" بقوة الأسواق من خلال معالجات التشغيل الخاص بأجهزة الخادم والتي تعمل بتكنولوجيا (Core Duo) ثنائية النواة. ويقول دين ماك كارون، المحلل بمؤسسة Mercury Research: "تسببت العديد من العوامل في إضعاف وضع شركة "إيه إم دي"، بينما تأتي رقائق "بوما" لتحسن من أداء الشركة وقدرتها التنافسية". ومع هذا، فإن رقائق "بوما" تأتي في الوقت الذي تستهدف شركة "إنتل" جانباً آخر من سوق الحاسبات المحمولة، خاصة الأجهزة اللاسلكية، وذلك لسد الفجوة بين الهواتف الذكية وأجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمول. وقد كشفت شركة "إنتل" خلال معرض كمبيوتكس عن مجموعة من أجهزة الإنترنت المتنقلة تستعمل معالج تشغيل "Atom" الجديد. أما شركة "إيه إم دي" فتركز حالياً على توسيع حصتها من سوق أجهزة الحاسب الدفتري عالية الأداء. وكنتيجة لاستحواذ شركة "إيه إم دي" على شركة ATI صانعة رقائق الجرافيك عام ،2006 تضمنت رقائق "بوما" خواص تدعم الجرافيك عالي الوضوح لتقديم تشغيل أكثر كفاءة للجرافيك وترشد الطاقة بشكلٍ أفضل. تأتي رقائق "بوما" في توقيت جيد لشركة "إيه إم دي" بينما كان من المقرر أن تعرض شركة "إنتل" مجموعة رقائق Centrino المحدثة، التي أطلق عليها اسم Montevina، في شهر حزيران الجاري، لكنها عادت لتعلن الأسبوع الماضي عن إرجاء عرضها هذه الرقائق حتى 14 تموز. ويوضح مديرو شركة "إنتل" التنفيذيين أن هذا الإرجاء جاء نتيجة بعض المشكلات الفنية المتعلقة بنظم الجرافيك وبعض التعقيدات الخاصة بشهادة النظم اللاسلكية. وقد يعمل هذا الإرجاء لصالح شركة "إيه إم دي"، خاصةً إذا نجحت في جذب البساط من تحت أقدام شركة "إنتل" في أسواق الحاسب الدفتري خلال موسم التسوق عند بداية العام الدراسي الجديد. يقول آلن: "أتوقع أن يتحرك مؤشر شركتنا صعوداً هذا الموسم.*


----------



## tamer (29 يونيو 2008)

*مراقبة سرية لمستعملي الموبايل خارج الولايات المتحدة*

* كشفت صحيفة "نيويورك تايمز" عن تتبع بعض الباحثين سرًا مواقع 100 ألف شخص خارج الولايات المتحدة من خلال هواتفهم المحمولة (الموبايل)، واستنتجوا من خلال هذه المراقبة السرية أن معظم الأشخاص نادرًا ما يبتعدون عن منازلهم لأميال قليلة. هذه الدراسة التي تعد الأولى من نوعها، والتي قامت بها جامعة نورث ايسترن تثير قضايا أخلاقية متعلقة بالسرية والخصوصية وطرق المراقبة التي تعد غير شرعية في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية. وقد أظهرت تلك الدراسة نتائج مذهلة إلى حد ما، حيث كشفت أن قليلاً هم الأشخاص الذين يتنقلون كثيرًا في حياتهم اليومية. حيث أن حوالى ثلاثة أرباع من شملتهم الدراسة كانوا يقيمون بشكل أساسي داخل دائرة اتساعها 20 ميل لمدة نصف عام.
*



*ولم يذكر العلماء أين تم إجراء تلك الدراسة ولكنهم يصفون الموقع الذي تمت فيه الدراسة على أنها دولة صناعية كبرى. وقد استعمل الباحثون أبراج الهاتف المحمول لتتبع ومراقبة الأفراد عند قيامهم بإجراء أو تلقي المكالمات هاتفية والرسائل على مدار 6 أشهر. ومن خلال مجموعة ثانية تابع الباحثون تسجيلات مأخوذة من هواتف محمولة عددها 206 كانت تحتوي بداخلها على أجهزة متابعة حيث حصلوا على تسجيلات لمواقعها كل ساعتين على مدار أسبوع. وكانت الدراسة قائمة على تسجيلات الهواتف المحمولة المأخوذة من شركة خاصة والتي لم يتم الكشف عن اسمها أيضًا. وقد ذكر سيزار هيدالجو، أحد الباحثين في الدراسة والمتخصص في علم الفيزياء بجامعة نورث ايسترن، بأنه وزملاءه لم يعرفوا ولم يكونوا على علم بأرقام الهواتف التي يتابعونها لأنها كانت مشفرة رقميًا وحرفياً. ووفق ما ذكره روب كيني، المتحدث الرسمي لهيئة الإتصالات الفيدرالية الأميركية، فإن هذا النوع من التتبع السري يعد عملاً غير قانوني في الولايات المتحدة. ولكن التتبع العادي المسموح به من قبل الشخص المتابع يعد قانونيًا ويتم استعماله كوسيلة تسويقية يستعملها مقدمو خدمات التليفون المحمول في الولايات المتحدة. الدراسة التي تم نشرها في عدد الشهر الماضي من مجلة "علم الفيزياء" تفتح مجال تتبع السلوك البشري من أجل الدراسات العلمية وتلفت الإنتباه لما قاله الخبراء عن قضية الخصوصية والسرية. وقد قال البرت لازلو باراباس أحد الباحثين المشاركين في الدراسة ومدير مركز بحوث الشبكة المعقدة بجامعة نورث ايسترن: إن تلك خطوة جديدة من أجل العلم، ولأول مرة يكون لدينا فرصة لتتبع نواح معينة من السلوك البشري تتبعًا موضوعيًا. وأضاف باراباس أنه كان قلقًا معظم الوقت بشأن موضوع السرية والخصوصية للأشخاص الذين تتم متابعتهم، كما أن الباحثين لم يكن في مقدروهم معرفة أرقام التليفونات أو تحديد أماكن الأشخاص بدقة. وقد بدأ الباحثون الدراسة بستة مليون رقم تليفون، وتم اختيار 100 ألف رقم عشوائي منهم. وقال باراباس أنهم لم يراجعوا أي جهة بخصوص مدى أخلاقية هذا الإجراء، كما قال هيدالجو إنه لم يكن مطلوب من الباحثين فعل ذلك لأن التجربة تضمنت علم الفيزياء وليس علم البيولوجيا أو علوم سلوكية . وقال أحد المعلقين بأن هذه الدراسة تدق أجراس التنبيه الأخلاقية المتعلقة بالخصوصية والثقة. فالدراسات التي يتم اجراؤها على السلوك العادي في الأماكن العامة تعتبر عملية عادلة طالما أنه لا يتم الكشف عن هوية المفحوصين. كما أضاف المعلق نفسه قائلا بأنه إذا كان يلعب مباراة كرة القدم أو يسير في أحد الشوارع فإنه يمكن دراسة سلوكه، ولكن هاتفه المحمول ليس عامًا بل شيئًا شخصيًا. ويعد متابعته ومتابعة مالكه تطفلاً وتدخلاً في الخصوصية والحياة الشخصية لهذا الشخص .وأكد هيدالجو، الباحث المساعد في الدراسة، بأن هناك فرقًا بين الدراسة الإحصائية التي تبحث في عدد الأشخاص الذين يشترون ماركة معينة من الكمبيوتر مثلا، وتلك الدراسة التي أجريت. حيث من الممكن أن يساء استعمال البيانات إذا وقعت في أيدٍ غير أمينة، ولكن أيدي العلماء تعد أيدي أمينة حيث أننا كنا نحاول التوصل إلى أنماط وليس أسرار، وبالفعل فنحن لا نفعل أشياء شريرة ولكن نسعى لجعل العالم أفضل. كما أن معرفة أنماط تنقل وحركة الناس يمكن أن يساعد في تصميم نظم نقل مثالية وتساعد الأطباء على محاربة انتشار الأمراض المستعصية. كما أن نتائج الدراسة تخبرنا أيضًا بشيء ما عن أنفسنا، فلدينا أنماط مختلفة للتجول والتحرك لمسافات معينة. حيث أن الدراسة كشفت عن أن نصف الأشخاص المشاركين في الدراسة تقريبًا يظلون يتنقلون في دائرة تزيد قليلاً عن 6 أميال، وأن 83% من الناس الذين تمت متابعتهم يقيمون داخل دائرة اتساعها 37 ميلاً.*


----------



## إنشائي طموح (29 يونيو 2008)

يا رب تفضل بنفس التألق يا كحلوش


----------



## tamer (29 يونيو 2008)

*عطاء دولي اليوم لتنفيذ مشروع ميناء العقبة الجديد*

* 
*



عمان - الدستور - وسام السعايدة: تطرح شركة تطوير العقبة اليوم عطاء دوليا لتنفيذ مشروع ميناء العقبة الجديد في المنطقة الصناعية الجنوبية من خلال طلب إبداء الاهتمام للمشاركة في هذا العطاء ، حيث سيمنح العطاء المطور عقداً مدته 30 عاماً ضمن إطار الشراكة بين القطاعين العام والخاص لتصميم وإنشاء وتمويل وتشغيل ونقل لعدد من المرافق الجديدة التي ستحل محل ميناء العقبة الرئيسي الحالي ، بحيث تبقى الأرض والأرصفة والبنية التحتية ملك للدولة من خلال شركة تطوير العقبة ، واعطاء حق التطوير والتشغيل للمطور الذي سيفوز بالعطاء على أساس استئجار الموقع فقط واتفاقية تطوير وتشغيل تضمن تطوير وتشغيل الميناء الجديد استنادا لأفضل الممارسات الدولية وعلى أساس تقديم أفضل الخدمات المينائية بما يعزز تنافسية سلسلة التزويد الأردنية. 

وقال رئيس مجلس مفوضي سلطة منطقة العقبة الإقتصادية الخاصة المهندس حسني أبو غيدا خلال مؤتمر صحفي امس بحضور الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة تطوير العقبة المهندس عماد فاخوري والمفوض لشؤون البيئة في السلطة الدكتور بلال البشير ان هذا المشروع يعد أحد أهم المشاريع التي تسعى منطقة العقبة الاقتصادية الخاصة لتنفيذها ضمن مخططها الشمولي. من جانبه قال الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة تطوير العقبة المهندس عماد فاخوري إن مشروع نقل الميناء الرئيسي من المشاريع الوطنية الاستراتيجية للأردن ، كما يعتبر أهم مشروع لشركة تطوير العقبة لضمان تحويل العقبة لمقصد سياحي واستثماري ولوجستي ويتوقع أن يبلغ حجم الاستثمار الكلي لمشروع إعادة تطوير الميناء الرئيسي 5 مليار دولار أمريكي.


----------



## tamer (29 يونيو 2008)

*طب شوية فرفشة ومنقولة من جريدة برضه - لكسر ملل المادة العلمية*

• عريس مصري يذبح عروسه يوم الزفاف بسبب فشله في ليلة الدخلة*.. ‬ورجالة طول عمر ولادك يا* ‬رجالة*!‬

• ‬عريس سوري يطلق عروسه اثناء حفل الزفاف وذلك لرقصها علي اغنية بحبك يا حمار*.. ‬واللي علي رأسه بطحة بيحسس* .. ‬عليها*!‬

• عريس سعودي يرفع دعوي قضائية ضد اهل عروسه لاكتشافه بعد اسبوع من الزفاف انه تم تبديل العروسة باختها*.. ‬ياه ولسه فاكر* .. ‬لا دا انت قلبك ابيض*!‬




• *‬سفير افريقي ياكل عروسه ليلة الدخلة*.. ‬بس ياتري حلي بمين؟

• انتحار عروسة يوم زفافها بالقاء نفسها في البحر الاحمر*.. ‬المركب اللي تودي*!‬

• ‬امرأة سعودية تحبس زوجها في الحمام لتمنعه من الذهاب لزوجته الثانية*.. ‬اكيد كانت عاوزة تغنيله اغنية يا خارج من باب الحمام وكل خد عليه خوخة* '‬خوخة*.. ‬خوخة*.. ‬خوخة*.. ‬

• وفاة عروسة ارجنتينية عمرها *٢٨ ‬عاما يوم زفافها* .. ‬يا عيني اتخطفت في عز شبابها*!‬

• عريس سعودي يعتدي بالضرب المبرح علي عروسه يوم زفافه ويدخلها الانعاش وذلك تنفيذا لوصية والدته*.. ‬وابقي خلي ماما تنفعك ياروح*.. ‬ماما*!‬

• عريس لبناني يجرد عروسه من ملابسها ويجعلها ترقص وهي عارية اثناء حفل الزفاف وامام المدعوين وذلك كنوع من الابتكار والتجديد*.. ‬والعريس اللبناني*.. ‬يتحدي الملل*!‬*


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

*علماء* .. ‬لكنهم جواسيس*(!)‬*

العلم نور وهداية* .. ‬لكن كيف يسخر العلم للإبادة والقتل والتشريد وتمزيق الشعوب* .. ‬هذا ما نراه،* ‬الآن*.. ‬جيوش من العلماء في مجالات مختلفة قدموا إلي كل من أفغانستان والعراق - جندوا مع الجيش الأمريكي لهدف واحد وهو دراسة طبيعة الاجناس العربية والقبلية* .. ‬والدخول في اعماق البشر والأسر والأنساب حتي يستطيعوا القضاء علي المقاومة الشريفة خطط البنتاجون لتجنيد الأكاديميين لشن حرب الاذكياء للقضاء علي المقاومة* .. ‬اعدوا خرائط للمناطق والسكان - نفس منهج القوات الصليبية منذ عشرات السنين يطبق الآن علي الأرض الاسلامية والعريبة - واحنا كده نايمين في العسل،* ‬والمشكلة ان عمنا بوش لما جه لبعض الدول العربية اعطوه* '‬سيف العرب*' ‬علشان يرقص بيه* .. ‬اخذ منكم السيف ورقص بيه والنهارده ح يرقصكم علي التلاتة باستخدام علماء الأجناس لأنهم الآلة الجديدة لتنفيذ مخطط جديدة*.‬
*'‬بوش*' ‬يا عرب بيخطط للقضاء علي حاجة اسمها عرب* .. ‬وعلي شيء اسمه إسلام - يعني بكره عمكم بوش ينسخ ناس جديدة للمنطقة الجديدة* .. ‬يعني كده الكل حيبقي مصيره زي صدام حسين علشان ترقصوا وترقصوا ابن ال*(...........).‬


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

*اللي يشوف بلوة زيمبابوي تهون عليه بلوته - رغيفين عيش أو *٣ ‬بيضات*.. ‬بنص مليار دولار*

بعد أيام من إصدار ورقة نقدية من فئة *٠٥٢ ‬مليون دولار اصدر البنك الاحتياطي* (‬المصرف المركزي*) ‬في هراري عاصمة زيمبابوي يوم الخميس *٥١/٥/٨٠٠٢ ‬ورقة نقدية جديدة من فئة *٠٠٥ ‬مليون دولار زيمبابوي*.. ‬ما تتخضوش دي اسم ع الفاضي وكلها علي بعض تساوي دولارين أمريكيين وحسب التقارير الزيمبابوية كل اللي تقدر تشتريه بالنص مليار دولار زيمبابوي هو رغيفين عيش يا حلاوة عندهم - عيش أو تلات بيضات ولم تحدد المصادر إذا كان البيض بلدي ولا أبيض*.‬
هاتقولي طب إيه سبب الخيبة التقيلة اللي عندهم دي؟*! ‬هاقولك يا سيدي إن الناس دول كان عندهم تضخم في اقتصادهم فضلوا ساكتين عليه والتضخم يزيد وعمالين يوهموا نفسهم إن كل شيء تمام والتضخم يزيد ويطبعوا في أوراق نقدية ذات فئات أعلي والتضخم يزيد اكتر،* ‬ويزودوا في المرتبات والعلاوات والاسعار تزيد قدامها اضعاف لحد ما لقوا نفسهم بالمنظر ده*.. ‬التضخم زاد وانفجر في وش الكل*.. ‬تعال نترجم الحكاية دي لأرقام*... ‬في عام *٠٨٩١ ‬كان الدولار الزيمبابوي يعادل دولارا وعشرين سنتا أمريكيا،* ‬دلوقتي بقي اقتصاد زيمبابوي من اكثر اقتصاديات العالم تضخما إذ تصل نسبة التضخم إلي نحو *٥٦١ ‬الف في المائة - هي الناس دي أرقامهم كلها عالية كده ليه؟*! - في حين يعادل الدولار الأمريكي نحو *٠٥٢ ‬مليون دولار زيمبابوي*..‬
طب الحمد الله الأرقام اللي في زيمبابوي دي لسه ليها شنة ورنة عندنا،* ‬يعني الملايين برضه بتسوي الهوايل*.. ‬واللي يشوف بلوة زيمبابوي تهون عليه بلوته*.. ‬بس لو ما عالجناش التضخم اللي عندنا ده هيقلب بتخمة اقتصادية*.. ‬تفجر لنا أزمة زيمبابوية*.. ‬وربنا يستر علي الورقة أم مية*.. ‬وتفضل كده قيمتها زي ما هي*.‬


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

على فكرة الأرقام في المشاركات الثلاثة الأخيرة ( إن وجدت ) مقلوبة
يعني مثلاً العروس الأرجنتينية عمرها 82 سنة حسب ما ورد في الصحيفة
وطبعاً مفيش حاجة اسمها 51-5-8002 يعني هتبقى 15-5-2008
والـ 052 مليون هتبقى 520 مليون
وهكذا


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

*ثريا شمسية تحتوي على نبات يمتص التلوث المنزلي*

معظم المنازل الحديثة تتمتع بعازل حراري، و تعمل هذه العوازل على تخزين الاشعاع الناتج من الاجهزة المنزلية مثل شاشة الكمبيوتر و مجفف الشعر و آلات التصوير و غيرها، مما قد تتسبب في تشكل ملوثات ضارة مثل الفورمالدهايد أو مادة البنزين العطرية.




و تم مؤخرا تطوير تقنية تعالج التلوث الداخلي للمنازل في جامعة نيويورك (اكس ديزاين للصحة البيئية). و هي عبارة عن ثرية ذات إضاءة خضراء و نبتة مزروعة معها كما في الصورة. و تعمل هذه الوحدة على جمع الطاقة من خلال أشعة الشمس الداخلة للغرفة من النوافذ، و تنتج طاقة قدرها 6 واط قادرة على إضاءة المصباح الكهربائي الذي يضيء بموجات ضوئية معينة تحفز و تنشط التمثيل الضوئي في أوراق النبتة، و هذه الأوراق تقوم بعملية إمتصاص للملوثات و تحليلها في عملية الأيض الحيوي حسب ما صرح به بيل و لفيترون (العالم البيئي و الباحث المتقاعد من وكالة الفضاء الامريكية ناسا) و التي كان لها السبق في هذا المجال لتطوير بيئة يمكن للأنسان العيش فيها في الفضاء لفترات زمنية طويلة. و عند امتصاص النبتة للملوثات الضارة تترسب في جذور النبتة و تتحلل بواسطة الميكروبات في التربة. و تعتمد فعالية الترشيح هذه على نوع النبتة المستخدمة و أظهرت الأبحاث أن النخيل هو أكثر النباتات فعالية في عملية ترشيح الهواء.





و يقتصر استخدام هذه التقنية على المجال البحثي فقط للتكلفة الباهضة (6000 دولار للعينة الواحدة). و تم تطوير هذه التقنية بعد مدة زمنية طويلة من البحوث التجريبية حتى وصلت فعالية مصباح 6 واط لدرجة تعادل فيها المصباح الإعتيادي 60 واط. وباستطاعة المصباح أن يضيء لمدة أربعة أيام بدون الحاجة للاضاءة الشمسية عن طريق البطارية المدمجة. و زود بمعالج صغير لبرمجة الوحدة لتعمل لساعات معينة في اليوم إذا اقتضت الحاجة لذلك.

و سيتم استخدام هذه التقنية في الأماكن التي تتعرض لتلوث دائم مثل (المردم و غيره) كما تستخدم للمناطق المنكوبة مثل كارثة كاترينا لتقليل معدلات تلوث الهواء قدر الأمكان


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

*السيارات الشمسية*





تستمد طاقتها من خلايا سطحها العلوي لتنطلق مزلزلة المعبد تحت أقدام سيارات الوقود الحفري، بل أقرانها من السيارات الشمسية، إنها “شمسون” المصرية التي لمعت كنجمة متألقة في معرض فورميولا للسيارات بالقاهرة الذي أقيم في الفترة من 15 إلى 22 ديسمبر 2002

هي تجربة حية تصلح للتطبيق والإنتاج والتسويق في كثير من الدول العربية والنامية التي وهبها الله نعمة توافر أشعة الشمس بكثافة عالية، ومسجلة رسمياً في سجل المبتكرات المصرية كبراءة اختراع رقـم 60582 باسم الدكتور محمد عز الدين رشاد نائب رئيس جامعة جنوب الوادي والباحث الرئيسي للمشروع، يعاونه مجموعة من المستشارين الفنيين والمشرفين المنفذيـن من نفس الجامعة التي تعتبر إحدى الجامعات الإقليمية المصرية.
وفي حديثه إلى “إسلام أون لاين.نت” يوضح الباحث الدكتور “عادل الدنقلاوي سيد” أستاذ الفيزياء بكلية العلوم والمشرف المنفذ للمشروع أن السيارة “شمسون” تعد نقلة حقيقية في مجال ابتكار وتنفيذ السيارات الشمسية في الوطن العربي والعالم عمومًا؛ فالسيارة “شمسون” هي النموذج الشمسي التطبيقي الأول عالميًا ضمن طراز السيدان؛ حيث إن طولها حوالي 340 سنتيمترًا وعرضها 180 سنتيمترًا، وهي بذلك لا تتجاوز بكثير أبعاد السيارة الفيات من طراز 128 التي تعد من أكثر السيارات تمتعًا بالانتشار والطابع العملي.
شمسية لكن عملية
تتسع شمسون ذات المساحة الصغيرة نسبياً مقارنة بمثيلاتها لخمسة ركاب، في حين أن السيارات الشمسية التي ظهرت من قبل في عدد من دول العالم كانت مساحاتها السطحية متسعة للغاية؛ إذ تصل لأربعين مترًا مربعًا، وهو ما يجعلها غير عملية بالمرة في الطرق المزدحمة، فضلاً عن كونها لا تتسع لأكثر من راكبين في معظم الأحوال.
تم تصميم تلك السيارة الشمسية كما يقول الدكتور الدنقلاوي بهدف أن تكون سيارة تطبيقية عملية يركبها الناس في الدول ذات الاقتصاديات الفقيرة، ولا تكون مجرد حافلة نظرية متخيلة. وهي لها أربعة أبواب، ومزودة بثماني خلايا شمسية تم توزيعها على جميع أسطح السيارة، وهو ما يمكنها من العمل لفترة تبلغ عشرين ساعة متصلة.
تسير شمسون، ذات الموتور الكهربائي، بسرعة قصوى تبلغ 55 كيلومترًا في الساعة مع إمكانية أن تزيد سرعتها في المستقبل القريب إلى 80 كيلومترًا في الساعة بعد إجراء مزيد من الدراسات. والسيارة مزودة بثماني بطاريات للشحن والتخزين الذاتي أثناء السير أو التوقف، ولا تتأثر بالماء أو الحرارة أو الرطوبة.
التمويل.. العقبة الأساسية
ويؤكد المشرف المنفذ للمشروع أن جميع مكونات شمسون مصرية بنسبة 100% بما في ذلك الخلايا الشمسية التي جرى تصنيعها في مدينة “العاشر من رمضان” الصناعية المصرية، وقد تم تجميع هذا النموذج للسيارة بصورة يدوية.
يعد هذا هو النموذج الثالث من شمسون بعد مرحلتين سابقتين أسفرتا خلال العامين الماضيين عن نموذجين أولهما سيارة تسير بسرعة 25 كم في الساعة، وثانيهما تسير بسرعة 35 كم. وقد بلغت تكلفة هذه النماذج الثلاثة ما يقرب من 100 ألف جنيه مصري (حوالي 20 ألف دولار)؛ نظرًا لكونها نماذج فردية يدوية، أما إذا تم تخصيص خط إنتاج للمشروع فستنخفض التكلفة بشكل ملحوظ.
وحول كيفية تعميم السيارة شمسون كمنتج مصري عربي غير مكلف اقتصاديًا بالنسبة للمنتجين والمستهلكين على السواء، يرى الباحث الدكتور عادل الدنقلاوي أن مصدر التمويل هو العقبة الوحيدة أمامنا لكي نقوم بإنشاء خط إنتاج يتولى تصنيع ألف سيارة على الأقل كبداية، وعندئذٍ سيتراوح سعر بيع السيارة الواحدة ما بين 20 إلى 25 ألف جنيه مصري (حوالي 4 آلاف دولار)، وبزيادة حجم إنتاج خط التشغيل سينخفض سعر السيارة عن هذا المعدل الافتراضي. والجامعة مستعدة للمشاركة والإشراف على تصنيع وتسويق “شمسون” على الصعيد المحلي والعربي مع ضمان تحقيق الفائدة للمنتجين والمستهلكين، فضلاً عن فتح مجالات عمل جديدة لآلاف الشباب من المهندسين والفنيين والعمال، والإسهام في المحافظة على البيئة.
ومن المهم أن نؤكد هنا على أن المستهلك بمجرد امتلاكه السيارة لن يدفع مزيدًا من المال كثمن للوقود أو التشغيل أو الصيانة مثلما هو الحال في السيارات التقليدية المكلفة.
سيارات عربية.. صديقة للبيئة
ويعلق أسامة إبراهيم الزعلوك الباحث المصري في مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية قائلاً: إن أفضل التقنيات الواعدة هي التي تستخدم طاقة الشمس؛ حيث يعتبر التحويل الحراري المباشر للإشعاعات الشمسية إلى طاقة كهربائية عبر الخلايا الشمسية تقنية جديدة ومتطورة وصناعة إستراتيجية باعتبارها مصدرًا مستقبليًا للطاقة سيكون له الأثر الأكبر في المحافظة على مصادر الطاقة التقليدية، علاوة على أنه مصدر مجاني لا ينضب ونظيف ودون مخلفات أو أخطار.
وإذا كان نموذج السيارة المصرية “شمسون” هو أحدث النماذج العربية للسيارات التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية، فإنه تجدر الإشارة إلى عدد من السيارات الشمسية العربية التي تم إنتاجها في الآونة الأخيرة وتناولت وكالات الأنباء والفضائيات العالمية أخبارها لكونـها تجارب جديدة، إلا أن جميعها داخل الإطار العلمي غير التسويقي.
أحدث تلك السيارات هي سيارة سلطنة عمان، والتي تمكن فريق من طلبة كلية الهندسة بجامعة السلطان قابوس في أكتوبر 2002 من تصميمها وتصنيعها، تحمل تلك السيارة 450 خلية شمسية تنتج ما يقارب كيلووات واحدًا من الكهرباء يتم تخزينها في 4 بطاريات، تسير تلك السيارة بسرعة تتراوح بين 40 و50 كيلومترًا في الساعة لمدة 4 ساعات متواصلة، وهي مصنعة من الألومنيوم ويبلغ وزنها مع السائق 450 كيلوجرامًا.
وفي نفس الشهر من عام 2002 أيضًا نجح فريق هندسي أردني فني في تصميم وتصنيع سيارة شمسية أردنية، تحمل 38 خلية شمسية تنتج ما يقارب كيلووات واحدًا من الكهرباء يتم تخزينها في 28 بطارية، وتسير بسرعة تراوح ما بين 50 إلى 60 كيلومترًا في الساعة ولمدة 4 ساعات متواصلة. يبلغ عرض السيارة مترين وطولها 5 أمتار ونصف المتر، وهي مصنعة من الألومنيوم ويصل وزنها مع السائق إلى 350 كيلوجرامًا.
وفي السعودية قام فريق علمي عام 1999 بتصميم سيارة تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية وزنها حوالي 130 كيلوجرامًا، وتحتوي على بطاريتين لشحن الكهرباء من الخلايا الشمسية يمكنهما توفير الطاقة لمدة 4 ساعات فقط، وتتسع السيارة لراكبين.
الشمس ثروة عربية
توجد في الطبيعة مواد كثيرة تستخدم في صناعة الخلايا الشمسية التي تجمع بنظام كهربائي وهندسي محدد لتكوين ما يسمى باللوح الشمسي، والذي يعرض لأشعة الشمس بزاوية معينة لينتج أكبر قدر من الكهرباء، وقد تمكن فريق من الباحثين المصريين بمعهد بحوث الإلكترونيات منذ بضعة شهور من إنتاج أول خلية شمسية عالية الكفاءة بتصنيع محلي 100% في شكل كبسولة يمكن ضمها مع عدد ضخم آخر من الكبسولات في لوحة واحدة، وذلك بهدف تحديد أنسب الأنواع الصالحة للاستخدام في ظروف الأجواء المصرية الصحراوية والساحلية والملوثة.
ويدرك العاملون في مجال الطاقة أن الأراضي العربية بالتحديد هي من أغنى المناطق في العالم بالطاقة الشمسية، ويتبين ذلك بالمقارنة مع بعض دول العالم الأخرى؛ فالـدول العربية بإمكانـها -بواسطة قدراتـها الشمسية- أن تحصل ببساطة على ما يزيد على خمسة أضعاف ما تحتاجه من الكهرباء في حالة فترة الاستهلاك القصوى!


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

*الصين تطور طائرة من نوع الأطباق الطائرة*





بكين أفادت وكالة أنباء الصين الجديدة شينخوا مؤخرا بان الصين طورت بنجاح طائرة عملية شكلها شكل نوع من الأطباق الطائرة - UFO. لا نرى فيها المروحة ولا الجناحين، ويمكن الإقلاع والهبوط عموديا، حتى تتعلق في الهواء. هذه ليستUFO- طائرة مجهولة تحكى، بل نوع من الطائرات طبقية الشكل طورتها مدينة هاربين بمقاطعة هيلونغجيانغ بشمال شرقى الصين
بحثت وطورت هذه الطائرة شركة شنغشى للطائرات الخاصة فى هاربين، والمعهد الرابع التابع للمجموعة الصينية الأولى للصناعة والعلوم الفضائية ومعهد الفضاء التابع لجامعة هاربين للصناعة بصورة مشتركة، علما بان هذه الطائرة تمتاز بخصائص الطيران على الارتفاع المنخفض وبسرعة منخفضة والإقلاع والهبوط عموديا، والتوقف معلقا، كما تتميز بوظائف المروحية والطائرة ذات الجناحين المثبتين معا. 
يذكر ان هذه الطائرة قطرها حوالى 1.2 متر، ووزنها 10 كيلوغرامات، وارتفاع طيرانها يتراوح بين 50 مترا و1000 متر، وسرعة طيرانها ما بين الصفر و80 كيلومترا / الساعة، ويمكن ان تطير لمدة 40 دقيقة بعد حشو الوقود الوفير. 
يمكن ان تقدم هذه الطائرة /طبقية/ الشكل مساعدات فنية الى المجالات المتعددة، وتطير بدون القيود من الحالة الجغرافية، ويمكن تحديد مدار الطيران مسبقا، ويمكن تحويله فى كل وقت، ويمكن استخدامها على نطاق واسع في التقاط الصور جوا والمسح الجيولوجى ومراقبة الخطوط الكهربائية عالية الضغط وتفتيش أنابيب النفط وإدارة الطرق السريعة ومراقبة كارثة حريق الغابات واستكشاف الغازات السامة وتوقيف التجار بالمخدرات ومواجهة الطوارئ والإضاءة وإقامة منصات اتصالات مؤقتة والإنقاذ والإغاثة لاستجابة الطوارئ والإسعاف. صحيفة الشعب اليومية اونلاين


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

*برنامج يجعلك تتحدث إلى سيارتك*





طورت شركة مايكروسوفت برنامجا يجعل سائقي السيارات يتحدثون مع سياراتهم من خلال أوامر صوتية. ويعتمد البرنامج على ما يمكن تسميته تكنولوجيا الاتصال دون استخدام الأيدي وقد وصلت تلك التكنولوجيا إلى مستويات عالية من الدقة والبساطة في مجال السيارات وأصبحت الاستجابة لصوت السائق أمرا في المتناول، والبرنامج الجديد يساعد السائقين على التحكم في المحادثات التليفونية في سياراتهم من خلال أوامر صوتية للاستغناء عن الحاجة إلى استخدام أيديهم إذا أرادوا إجراء اتصال تليفوني أو اختيار موسيقى معينة للاستماع إليها.
فمن خلال ضغط زر على عجلة القيادة ينشط السائق اثنين من الميكروفونات المثبتة في المرايا الخلفية. ويتم إرسال الإشارة إلى لوحة العدادات حيث يفسرها برنامج مايكروسوفت إلى صوت ويرسل رسالة إلى التليفون أو مشغل الموسيقى. وبمجرد إعطاء الأمر، فإنه يظهر على شاشة مغلفة موجودة في وسط لوحة العدادات. كما يمكن للسائق أن يؤدي العديد من المهام الأخرى من خلال ضغط أزرار موجودة على عجلة القيادة. 
ولا تخزن السيارة أي معلومات من الاتصالات الهاتفية التي تتم فيها، ولهذا لن يستطيع اللصوص الحصول على معلومات شخصية عن السائقين كما أن السيارة لا تنسخ أي معلومات، فهي تقوم بالدخول إليها عن طريق وصلة معينة عندما يريد السائق ذلك. 
ومن خلال شرح تم تقديمه لصحيفة التايمز اللندنية أظهر هذا البرنامج قدرة ملحوظة على إدراك الأسماء المعقدة – وهو إحدى النقاط الصعبة التي تواجه البرامج التي تدرك الأصوات - وهي التكنولوجيا التي قيل عنها دائما إنها تكنولوجيا المستقبل والتي فشلت كثيرا عند محاولة تطبيقها. وقد أدركت السيارة التي أجري عليها الاختبار الأسماء الغامضة والأسماء اليونانية وحتى اللهجة الأسترالية الشديدة لم تعيقه عن أداء وظيفته. وفي أوروبا حيث انتشار تكنولوجيا أجهزة تحديد المواقع الجغرافية التي تعتمد على القمر الصناعي فإن تلك التكنولوجيا سوف تتزامن مع خرائط قواعد البيانات ولهذا فيمكن استخدامها في الملاحة. 
وهذا البرنامج متاح حتى الآن في شركة فورد في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية حيث تسمى باسم سينك، وفي شركة فيات في أوروبا حيث تسمى (بلو آند مي). وقد أعلنت شركة مايكروسوفت في مطلع هذا الشهر أن تلك الخاصية سوف تكون متاحة في جميع مصانع السيارات التي تصنعها هيونداي، ولكن سيارات الهيونداي التي ستحمل هذه الخاصية لن تظهر إلا في عام 2010. 
حيث ستظهر بعض السيارات مزودة بهذه الوسيلة، بينما يمكن إضافة هذه الخاصية إلى السيارات الأخرى مقابل مبلغ 300 دولار (152 جنيها استرلينيا). وقد زودت أيضا شركة مرسيدس بعض نماذج السيارات بهذا النظام الذي يتعرف إلى الصوت وأسمتها لينغواترونيك، وهناك أنظمة مستقلة من هذا النظام متاحة حسب الطلب والاختيار. وتعمل مايكروسوفت على تطوير هذا النظام حيث من المتوقع أن يحمل إنتاج فيات من السيارات العاملة بهذا النظام برنامج قادر على إدراك الأصوات بتسع لغات بصفة مبدئية


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

*اكتشاف ثلاثة كواكب تشبه الأرض*




جنيف اكتشف باحثون أوروبيون مجموعة تضم ثلاثة كواكب كبيرة تشبه الأرض تدور حول نجم قريب، كما اكتشفوا نظامين شمسيين آخرين بهما كواكب صغيرة
وأوضح ميشيل ميور من مرصد جنيف في سويسرا أن الكواكب الثلاثة تدور حول نجم أصغر قليلا من شمسنا وهو على مسافة 42 سنة ضوئية باتجاه مجموعتي النجوم دورادوس الجنوبية وبيكتور. 
والسنة الضوئية هي المسافة التي يمكن للضوء أن يقطعها في سنة بسرعة 300 ألف كيلومتر في الثانية وتساوي حوالي 9.5 تريليون كيلومتر. 
وأشار العلماء إلى أن الكواكب الثلاثة أكبر من الأرض وأحدها يعادل كتلتها 4.2 مرة، والآخر أكبر منها بمقدار 6.7 مرة، والثالث أكبر منها بمقدار 9.4 مرة، وتدور الكواكب حول نجمها بسرعة هائلة ويكمل أحدها الدورة في أربعة أيام فقط بالمقارنة مع 365 يوما للأرض، في حين يستغرق الثاني عشرة أيام والثالث 20 يوما. 
وقد استخدم الباحثون تلسكوب هاربس "باحث الكواكب عالي الدقة ذو السرعة الإشعاعية" في مرصد بشيلي للعثور على الكواكب.


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

*العرب يعطون الإنترنت نصفاً بالألف من محتواها*





في مؤتمر» التوثيق الإلكتروني للتراث العربي» الذي استضافته دمشق أخيراً، وضع أكثر من 50 باحثاً وخبيراً تصوراتهم حول أفضل الطرق للحفاظ على الهوية والتراث العربيين الكترونيا
وحضّ المؤتمر الدول العربية والمنظمات المعنية بالتراث العربي، على مواكبة التطور السريع الذي تشهده ميادين توثيق الآثار والتراث، إضافة إلى الاستفادة من التقدم الكبير في تكنولوجيا المعلومات وبرمجياتها. ولفت المحاضرون الى حقيقة مأسوية مفادها أن المحتوى العربي على الشبكة الدولية لا يتعدى 0.5 في الألف من المحتوى العالمي. وكذلك لا يشكّل التراث العربي والإسلامي المسجل سوى 16.5 في المئة من التراث العالمي. 
وشدّد الخبراء الذين شاركوا في المؤتمر الذي ساهمت فيه «أليسكو» و «ايسسكو» و»منظمة المدن العربية»، على ضرورة إطلاق مشروعات لبناء نظم معلومات متكاملة بهدف التعريف بالإسهامات العربية في تشكيل الحضارة في شكل تفاعلي. ونبهّوا إلى أهمية حفظ التراث العربي في ظل العولمة التي تنسخ الهوية وتشوه الملامح القومية والمحلية للشعوب. 
وأوضحت مساعدة وزير الاتصالات المصري هبة بركات أنه «لا بد من الاستفادة من الميزة المتمثّلة في وحدة اللغة في العالم العربي في صناعة محتوى معلومات عربي قوي قادر على المنافسة العالمية... ومن الممكن دعم هذا المحتوى عبر تقديمه في صورة ملفات إلكترونية تشمل المحتوى الثقافي والمعرفي والعلمي والفني». وأشارت رئيسة مركز «تريم للعمارة والتراث» ريم عبد الغني إلى أن هدف المؤتمر هو»الخروج برؤية شاملة تكفل الحفاظ على تراثنا العربي للتأسيس لتراث رقمي الكتروني موثق يجعل تكنولوجيا المعلومات أداة إيجابية فاعلة لخدمة التراث». ونبّهت إلى أن «الهوية» بدأت معالمها تبهت أو تتغيّر تحت وطأة الضغوط المختلفة، باسم «العولمة» و «الحداثة» و «المعاصرة» و «التكنولوجيا» وغيرها. 
وبدا واضحاً أن الخبراء العرب يتجهون نحو إيصال التراث العربي إلى جمهوره، وضمنه المغتربون العرب، عبر تفعيله ونشره على الشبكة العنكبوتية. ويؤدي الأمر أيضاً إلى توسيع الاهتمام بالتراث، وعدم قصر الاهتمام به على الباحثين والمهتمين. 
وعرض مدير «مركز توثيق التراث الحضاري والطبيعي» في مصر فتحي صالح تجربة بلاده في التوثيق الإلكتروني. وقال لـ «الحياة»: «قسمنا التراث إلى حضاري وطبيعي. ثم قسمنا التراث الحضاري إلى مادي مثل مقتنيات المتاحف والمواقع الأثرية والمعمارية، ومعنوي مثل التراثين الموسيقي والشفهي». 
وأضاف: «أنشأنا داخل المركز قاعة للزائرين للاطلاع على النتائج الإلكترونية لهذا العمل سواء على شكل آلات حاسبة عليها المشاريع المختلفة التي نعمل فيها، أو صالات عرض فيها نظام عرض مبتكر». ولفت إلى أن نظام العرض عبارة عن تسع شاشات بانورامية على شكل نصف دائرة يعرض عليها التراث الفرعوني أو القبطي أو الإسلامي أو التراث الحديث في شكل تفاعلي. وقال: «أصبح لدينا الآن ست قاعات في مواقع مختلفة في مصر، إضافة إلى نظام متنقل يعرض الحضارة المصرية بطريقة مبتكرة». 
ولفت صالح إلى «أن التراث مهدد بالانقراض عالمياً وهناك تسابق زمني بين المعرفة والحصول عليها، ووضعها في الوسائل الحديثة للتقليل من الخطر». 
ويطمح الخبراء إلى أرشفة ما تحتويه المدن من شوارع ومواقع أثرية وأماكن بارزة، بهدف توفير سياحة افتراضية بكلفة مادية بسيطة. ومن الممكن إنجاز تلك السياحة من المنازل أو من خلال صالات عرض كبيرة. 
وتحدث الزبير موحلي من «جمعية صيانة تونس العتيقة» عن تجربة الجمعية في توظيف التوثيق الإلكتروني لتطوير آليات تسيير وإدارة المدن العتيقة. وقال: «بعد 40 سنة من جمع المعلومات عن المدينة العتيقة، كان لابد من استغلالها وتوثيقها الكترونياً واستعمال منظومة المعلومات الجغرافية («جي أي أس» GIS)». ولفت إلى أن «هذه المنظومة تساعد على الجمع بين الرسوم والخرائط من جهة، والنصوص الخاصة المستخرجة من المراجع الثقة».


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

*ايرباص تشغل طائراتها بوقود مشتق من طحالب*





تسعى شركة صناعات الطيران الاوروبية ايرباص تشغيل طائراتها بواسطة وقود حيوي من الجيل الثاني اي مشتق من نباتات غير قابلة للاستهلاك البشري كبعض انواع الطحالب التي تستهلك كميات هائلة من ثاني اكسيد الكربون. غير ان ايرباص المتفرعة من مجموعة " اي ايه دي اس " تعلق امالا كبيرة على الوقود الحيوي من الجيل الثاني في ظل ارتفاع اسعار وقود الطيران كيروزين وضرورة مساهمة قطاع الطيران الذي يشهد نموا متواصلا في مكافحة الاحتباس الحراري. 
وقال فونتا " الحل المثالي يكمن في استخدام مادة منتجة من نوعية من الطحالب الملتهمة لثاني اكسيد الكربون ما يسمح بامتصاص غاز الدفيئة هذا والحد من الانبعاثات الملوثة وتقليص الاعتماد على الوقود التقليدي. 
ويولد قطاع النقل الجوي المدني حاليا 2 % من انبعاثات ثاني اكسيد الكربون بحسب الجمعية الدولية للنقل الجوي المدني. 
وقال المسئول في الجمعية روب ايجلز في المؤتمر " حاليا تشهد وتيرة الرحلات نموا بين 5 و6% سنويا فيما تنمو انبعاثات ثاني اكسيد الكربون التي تولدها شركات الطيران بنسبة 3 % سنويا". 
واضاف " في الوقت نفسه, نطمح في احراز نمو في وتيرة الرحلات بلا ارتفاع انبعاثات ثاني اكسيد الكربون ما يتطلب اعتماد تكنولوجيات جديدة, وانظمة تشغيل اكثر فعالية وتعديلات في البنى التحتية واجراءات اقتصادية ". 
واعربت ايرباص عن نيتها التعاون مع اطراف فاعلة اخرى في القطاع لتحقيق هذه الاوجه المختلفة, كما اجرت اخيرا رحلة تجريبية لطائرة ايه 380 تعمل بوقود بديل هو الغاز المسال, من انتاج شركة شل. 
وتتواصل الابحاث فيما يفترض اجراء تجربة ثانية بالغاز المسال عام 2009, اضافة الى تجارب على الوقود الحيوي من الجيل الثاني, بحسب فونتا. 
من جهتها, تسعى شركة بوينغ الاميركية المنافسة لايرباص الى اهداف مماثلة, حيث بدأت تجارب للتوصل الى "طائرات بيئية - بيوجت". 
واكد باحثو بوينغ ووكالة الفضاء الاميركية الناسا في دراسة اخيرة انه "كي يشكل الوقود الحيوي حلا قابلا للحياة في قطاع الطيران, علينا معالجة عدة مشاكل تقنية حساسة, لكن المسألة ليست مستعصية ". 
وقال فونتا ان الامر يتطلب وقودا بديلا يصمم خصوصا من اجل القطاع الجوي "ويتمتع على الاقل بالمواصفات الضرورية نفسها التي يتمتع بها الكيروزين الاستقرار التفاعل مع تغير الحرارة


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

*نداء حول مخاطر الهاتف المحمول*

*



*

*باريس**-*وجه عشرون عالما نداء عبر صحيفة "لو جورنال دو ديمانش" الفرنسية ضد المخاطر التي يشكلها الهاتف المحمول ولا سيما على الأطفال دون سن الثانية عشرة. ويتضمن النداء الذي اشرف عليه دافيد سيرفان-شريبر استاذ علم النفس في جامعة بيتسبرغ، عشر توصيات رئيسية. 
ويدعو الموقعون على النداء إلى عدم السماح للأطفال دون سن الثانية عشرة باستخدام الهاتف المحمول الا في حال الضرورة والى وضع الهاتف على بعد أكثر من متر من الجسم عند إجراء الاتصال من خلال استخدام مكبر الصوت او السماعات وتجنب حمل الهاتف النقال على الجسم. 
ويوصي النداء كذلك باستخدام الرسائل القصيرة وليس الاتصال المباشر لان ذلك يحد من فترة التعرض والقرب من الجهاز. 
وقالت الصحيفة ان "العلماء متفقون على أمرين: ما من دليل قاطع حول الضرر الذي يلحقه الهاتف المحمول لكن ثمة خطرا بأنه قد يساهم في الاصابة بمرض السرطان في حال استخدامه على المدى الطويل". 
وأوضح تييري بوي اختصاصي السرطان في مستشفى ابن سينا في بوبينيي والموقع على النداء "نحن اليوم أمام الوضع ذاته الذي كان قائما قبل خمسين عاما بالنسبة للاسبستوس (اميانت) والتبغ. فاما نختار عدم التحرك ونقبل بالمخاطر وإما نقر ان ثمة مجموعة من الحجج العلمية المثيرة للقلق". 
ومن بين أبرز الموقعين الدكتور برنار اسلان رئيس قسم السرطان في معهد كوري والبروفسور فرانكو بيرينو مدير قسم الطب الوقائي في المعهد الوطني للسرطان في ميلانو والدكتور تييري بويي اختصاصي السرطان ومدير معهد العلاج الاشعاعي في مستشفى ابن سينا وجاك مارييو المهندس والفيزيائي السابق في مديرية الطاقة الذرية والمركز الوطني للأبحاث العلمية في اورسيه.


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

*جهاز سعودي يطفئ الحريق تلقائياً*








الرياض : تمكن شاب سعودى من اختراع جهاز لإطفاء الحريق بشكل تلقائى فى المركبات التى تتعرض للحريق نتيجة حادث مرورى أو ماس كهربائي

وأشار مخترع الجهاز إلى أنه قام بتسجيل براءة اختراعه واطلق عليه اسم "ابن منيف للأطفاء" وهو يسهم فى إخماد الحريق بشكل مباشر أو بواسطة السائق

وأوضح أن هذا الجهاز يتكون من خزان للمواد التى تسهم فى إطفاء الحريق وأنابيب للتوصيل وقسامات وقواعد لقذف الرش وحامل لكشف اللهب ومصادر الحرارة، طبقاً لما ورد بوكالة "الأنباء البحرينية". 
وأضاف أنه في حالة اكتشاف وجود حريق فى المركبة تتم عملية الاطفاء اتوماتيكياً من خلال الأجهزة الحساسة أو الاشعار والتنبيه عن طريق السائق أو أحد المنقذين بإعطاء إشارة لصندوق التحكم الذى يربط جميع أجزاء النظام الذى يقوم بدوره على الفور بإرسال اشارات إلى خزان مادة الإطفاء لفتح صمام الاغلاق والسماح لمادة إطفاء الحريق بالاندفاع من الصندوق لأنابيب التوصيل، التى تقوم بنقل المادة إلى قواذف الرش المتواجدة والمنتشرة فى أجزاء المركبة، وذلك بعد توجيه قواذف الرش الى مصادر الحرارة وألسنة اللهب اتوماتيكياً.


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

*تقنية مصرية لإنقاذ ركاب السفن من الغرق*






القاهرة – وكالات حصل المهندس المصري / محمد منير على براءات اختراعين .. 

الاختراع الأول يتمثل في كبسولة لإنقاذ ركاب السفن ؛ حيث أنه في حالة غرق السفينة يتم إيداع ركابها في غرف مطاطية - تسع الواحدة منها لخمس وعشرين شخصاً - متصلة ببالون هوائي يرفع هذه الغرفة بمقدار مترين تقريباً عن سطح البحر لمدة أسبوع، ويحتوي هذا البالون على جهاز لتوجيهه نحو أقرب شاطئ ليصل الركاب بأمان 
.
الاختراع الثاني فهو: شرائح معدنية تعمل على تجميد المياه وتحويلها إلى جليد، والمستهدف هو وضع هذه الشرائح على جانبي السد العالي بهدف تكوين جسر بديل للسد في حالة تعرضه لأية ضربات عدوانية.


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

*تليفون للتحدث عن بعد لمسافات طويلة*




القاهرة: ابتكر مهندس مصري كارت تليفون يمكنك من التحدث عن بعد لمسافات طويلة، وعن طريق هذا الابتكار يمكن لأي شخص التحدث عبر التليفون وهو نائم بدون أن يتحرك. 


والجهاز الجديد مكون من "باور" و"مايك" وسماعات يقوم بنقل الصوت من التليفون العادي وتوزيعه لمسافات بعيدة، حيث أن "المايك" يقوم بكتم الصوت، ويتم الضغط علي زر "الاسبيكر" للتحدث عن بعد عن طريق توزيع السماعات في أماكن متفرقة بغرف المنزل، وفقا لصحيفة "الجمهورية

وحتى تتم عملية الإرسال والاستقبال للصوت، ويمكن وضع سلك سماعة مع سلك المايك، كما يمكن استخدام أكثر من سماعة علي حسب رغبة المستخدم 

وتكلفة الجهاز لا تتعدي 50 جنيهاً وهناك أيضا "كارت" سماعة هوائي "لاسلكي


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

*ابتكار حبة دواء تضم كاميرا لفحص المرضي*





برلين: طور باحثون ألمان حبة دواء تحتوي علي كاميرا صغيرة يمكن التحكم بها وتوقيفها بعد أن يبتلعها المرضي. وأوضح العلماء أنه توجد في الأسواق حبوباً من هذا النوع وتحتوي علي كاميرات صغيرة لكن لا يمكن التحكم بها مما يجعلها غير مناسبة لفحوص الحلق والمعدة، الأمر الذي يستوجب إدخال منظار داخلي سميك أيضاً. 

وقال فراك فولك المسئول عن فريق فراونهوفر: "سيتمكن الأطباء في المستقبل من توقيف الكاميرا في الحلق وتحريكها إلي الأعلى والأسفل وقلبها وبالتالي تحديد الزاوية التي يرغبون في تواجدها فيها
وأضاف: "طورنا آلة مغناطيسية لا يزيد حجمها عن لوح شوكولاتة ويمكن للطبيب أن يمسكها خلال إجراء الفحص وبالتالي تحريكها علي جسم المريض باتجاه الأعلى أو الأسفل فيما تتبع الكاميرا الداخلية الحركة الخارجية


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

*خبر مستفز لكنه واقع مؤلم - إسرائيل الكبرى*

المحافظون الجدد بأمريكا ينشرون خريطة تقسّم العراق إلى ثلاث دول وتُلغي الجولان وفلسطين لصالح "إسرائيل الكبرى"

واشنطن ـ وكالة أمريكا إن أرابيك : بتاريخ 29 - 6 - 2008





كشفت خريطة لإسرائيل نشرها أحد أبزر قيادات المحافظين الجدد في الولايات المتحدة في كتابه الأخير عن تصور التيار المتشدد في إدارة الرئيس جورج بوش لمستقبل عملية التسوية بين العرب وإسرائيل؛ حيث لا توجد آية اراضي متبقية لدولة فلسطينية على الخريطة، إضافة إلى أنها تضم المناطق الخاضعة للمفاوضات مثل مرتفعات الجولان والضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة إلى الحدود النهائية لإسرائيل، كما إنها تُظهر العراق مقسمة إلى ثلاث دويلات.
وتعليقا على الخريطة التي نشرها دوجلاس فايث، الرجل الثالث في وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية تحت وزارة دونالد رامسفيلد، قال الكاتب المحلل الأمريكي البارز جيم لوب إن الخريطة "ربما تساوي ألف كلمة، أو ربما 674 صفحة"، وهو طول كتاب فايث الأخير "الحرب والقرار" الصادر هنا في أمريكا.
وتُظهر الخريطة العراق مقسمة إلى ثلاث دويلات.
كما تحسم الخريطة حدود إسرائيل، التي لم ترسم حدودا لنفسها حتى الآن، بحيث تشمل الدولة العبرية المناطق المحتلة التي تجري المفاوضات بشأنها مثل الضفة الغربية والقدس وقطاع غزة ومرتفعات الجولان.
وعلق لوب، الذي كان أول من استوقفته الخريطة وكتب عنها، على الخريطة قائلا: "لا توجد مساحة كبيرة لدولة فلسطينية، أليس كذلك؟ وثمة عمق إستراتيجي جيد حول القدس، كما يبدو أن الجولان ليس من المفترض أن تعود إلى سوريا، ولا توجد إشارة للاحتلال، فكل شيء إسرائيلي".
واعتبر لوب أن "الخريطة التي تظهر في الصفحة التالية لمقدمة كتاب فايث التي تُظهر العراق وجيرانها في 2003 تقدم رؤية عميقة في آرائه العامة ومركز إسرائيل المستحق، أو بشكل أدق حجمها داخل الخريطة".


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

*دراسات لتوليد الطاقة الشمسية من الفضاء الخارجي*






لندن، إنجلترا (CNN) -- في ظل الارتفاع الحاد والمتواصل في أسعار الطاقة والطلب عليها، يعيد العلماء النظر في تقنيات جديدة بديلة لدفع عجلة الاقتصاد المتنامي في العديد من الدول تحديداً الصين والهند. 

وتشير تقديرات "مفوضية التخطيط" في الهند إلى أن البلاد، وبحلول العام 2030،ستنتج 700 ألف ميغاواط من الطاقة الإضافية لتغطية احتياجات النمو الاقتصادي والسكاني
وسيتم توليد معظم هذه الطاقة عبر منشآت لتوليد الكهرباء تعمل بالفحم، مثل مخطط بناء مجمع "توندا واند" العملاق، قرب خليج كوتش، الذي ستبلغ تكلفته 4 مليارات دولار
وتخطط الهند لإقامة عشرات مثل هذه المشاريع لسد النقص الحاد والمزمن للكهرباء حيث تفتقد الآلاف من القرى الهندية هناك لهذه الطاقة
ويرى براناف ميهتا، من "مجموعة سبيس أيلاند" لتطوير أقمار الطاقة الشمسية، أن حل أزمة الهند لشح الطاقة الكهربائية لايمكن على وجه الأرض، بل إقامة أقمار صناعية لجمع الطاقة الشمسية من المدارات "جيوسينكرونوس geosynchronous" على بعد 22 ألف ميل في الفضاء
وتبعث تلك الأقمار الصناعية ميغاواط من الطاقة الشمسية، بترددات كهروميغناطيسية ، إلى أجهزة استقبال، حيث يتم تحويلها إلى كهرباء وتنقل عبر قضبان الطاقة
ويقول ميهتا إن تمركز الأقمار الصناعية في تلك المدارات البعيدة ونظراً لعدم انعكاس ظل الأرض عليها، يعني فيضاً لا ينضب ومتواصلاً، على مدار الساعة، من الطاقة الكهربائية المتجددة
ويشار أن العالم الأمريكي بيتر غلاسر كان أول من اخترق فكرة توليد الطاقة الشمسية من الفضاء عام 1968
وخلصت دراسة "دائرة الطاقة" بوكالة الفضاء والطيران الأمريكية "ناسا" للمقترح خلال فترة السبعينيات، إلى أن التقنية قابلة للتطبيق، باستثناء تكلفتها الباهظة
وقال جون مانكينز، التقني السابق بناسا ورئيس "جمعية طاقة الفضاء"" التكلفة المقدرة لتشييد البنية الهيكلية للمشروع قدرت بنحو تيرليون دولار.. هذا مبلغ لا يمكن تخيله."

وأعادت الوكالة الأمريكية النظر في المشروع مجدداً في التسعينيات، وبالرغم من تراجع تكلفة الأقمار الصناعية وتقدمها التقني، إلا أن التكلفة الأولية مازالت عالية للغاية
وفي عام 2002، أجلت الوكالة المشروع إلى أجل غير مسمى
وأعاد التصاعد الحاد في أسعار النفط، بجانب ازدياد الوعي العام بشأن المتغيرات المناخية وتنامي المخاوف من نضوب الموارد الطبيعية، إحياء الاهتمامات بالطاقة الشمسية
وشجع تقرير صادر عن مكتب أمن الفضاء القومي التابع للبنتاغون عام 2007، الحكومة الأمريكية إلى تولي دور ريادي في تطوير أنظمة توليد الطاقة من الفضاء
وذكر التقرير أن روسيا والصين والاتحاد الأوروبي والهند، مهتمون بمفهوم توليد الطاقة من الفضاء، وأن اليابان، التي انفقت ملايين الدولارات على دراسات لتوليد الطاقة من الفضاء منذ عقود، تعمل حالياً لإجراء اختبار محدود في هذا الصدد في المستقبل القريب


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

*طلب من المشرفين*

هل يستطيع أي من الأخوة المشرفين تغيير عنوان هذه المشاركة إلى ( أخبار علمية من مختلف الصحف الإلكترونية )
بدلاً من العنوان الحالي


----------



## tamer (30 يونيو 2008)

*أكرر طلبي للأخوة المشرفين*

أرجو تغيير عنوان هذه المشاركة إلى ( أخبار علمية من مختلف الصحف الإلكترونية )
بدلاً من العنوان الحالي
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## tamer (1 يوليو 2008)

*تقنية تساعد في العثور على الأشياء المفقودة*






طوكيو – وكالات اخترع علماء يابانيون نظارات ذكية تعرض المشهد الأخير للشيء الضائع والذي يود المستخدم العثور عليه في الحال، وهي تناسب بالطبع أولئك الذين يعانون من ضعف الذاكرة. 



وتحتوي النظارة الذكية على كاميرا صغيرة تصور كل شيء ينظر إليه لابسها، وجهاز استرجاع المناظر المصورة أمام عدستها اليمنى، وذلك بفضل معالج كمبيوتر صغير يتميز بذكاء عالٍ قادر على التعرف على الأشكال بسرعة
ويستلزم استخدام هذه النظارات التجول حول المنزل أو مكان العمل لمدة ساعة أو أكثر والنظر إلى الأشياء التي يرغب الشخص في العثور عليها بسرعة

وفي كل مرة تركز الكاميرا على أحد الأشياء - مثل مجموعة مفاتيح أو هاتف محمول أو محفظة - ينطق المستخدم باسم الشيء الذي تركز عليه الكاميرا فيتم تسجيل الاسم في ذاكرة الجهاز.

وعندما تتم برمجة الأسماء تحاول الكاميرا الوصول إلى اسم كل شيء تقع عليه فيظهر الاسم بشكل صغير على جهاز إيجاد الصور ..

وإذا لم تتمكن النظارات من التعرف على الشيء تلجأ إلى التخمين ، وإذا أخطأت في التخمين فإنها تتعلم من أخطائها

فمثلا يستطيع لابس النظارات العثور على مفاتيحه بسرعة عندما ينطق بكلمة (مفاتيح) فتبحث النظارات في ذاكرتها وتعرض آخر موقع وتعرضه على شاشتها .


وتمكن الفريق الذي صمم هذه النظارات من استعراض قدرات النظارة التي استطاعت تحديد مكان (60) عنصرا - سبق برمجته - من الأشياء التي نستخدمها في حياتنا اليومية .. شملت المفاتيج والهاتف المحمول والمطرقة وما إلى ذلك
ويعتقد البروفيسور / كونيوشي - من جامعة طوكيو الذي يعتبر الأب الروحي لهذا الابتكار - أن هذه النظارة قد تكون أداة قيمة لمساعدة المسنين؛ لا سيما لمرضى الزهايمر والأنواع الأخرى من العته
ومن المنتظر أن تساعد النسخ الأكثر تطورا من هذه النظارات الناس الذين يجدون صعوبة في تذكر أسماء الناس
يذكر، أن النظارة يمكن استخدامها كوسيلة مساعدة في التدريس، وعند تزويدها بالبرامج المناسبة قد تتيح لمستخدميها التجول في الحدائق والتعرف على أسماء النباتات غير المألوفة ومعرفة أسمائها في الحال


----------



## tamer (1 يوليو 2008)

*تمييز اللون بواسطة الصوت*


هل تسائلنا يوماً ما كيف يستطيع ضعيفو البصر أو المكفوفين اختيار الألوان المواتية للباسهم. إذ لا يمكن لأحد منعهم من مساواة الباقين فيما يتعلق بالمظهر الخارجي والاجتماعي. صحيح أن حاسة اللمس تبقى قوية لدى المكفوفين بيد أن الشائكة القوية تتمحور حول عدم قدرتهم عل رؤية اللون أم لمسه. 
هذا وتبقى الألوان حقيقة مجهولة بالكامل لدى أولئك الذين أصيبوا بالعمى أو ضعف البصر الشديد منذ ولادتهم. مع ذلك، نحن اليوم أمام نظام تعريف خاص بالألوان يستند كليَّاً الى التفاعلات البصرية. يدعى النظام الجديد (Bright-F) وهو يتمكن من ترجمة المعلومات المتعلقة بالألوان إلى أصوات. 
علاوة على ذلك، يرصد هذا الجهاز بدقة تدرٌج اللون ودرجة لمعانه وإشباعه. يتم تنظيم الألوان عبر عدة مجموعات، ويعزى الى كل لون نغمة مختلفة. الى جانب منافعه الاجتماعية الجوهرية، يساعد الجهاز المكفوفين كذلك في حياتهم المنزلية خاصة أثناء غسيل الملابس لتفادي، مثلاً، وضع الملابس الحمراء والبيضاء معاً في الغسالة.


----------



## tamer (1 يوليو 2008)

دولة الإمارات تتجه إلى الاعتماد على الطاقة الشمسية

وقعت شركة الشرق الأوسط لخدمات حماية البيئة الإماراتية في دبي اتفاقا مع شركة سنتروسولار الألمانية لتزويد الأولى بوحدات إنتاج الطاقة الشمسية لاستخدامها في "المشاريع الخضراء" التي تعتمد على مصادر الطاقة المتجددة.


تعد شركة سنتروسولار الألمانية من كبرى الشركات المتخصصة في مجال تقنيات الطاقة الشمسية في أوروبا وخارجها. وقامت مؤخرا بالاتفاق مع شركة الشرق الأوسط لخدمات حماية البيئة "ميبس" في دبي لتزويد الأخيرة بوحدات إنتاج الطاقة الشمسية "فوتوفولتيك" عالية الجودة لتحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة كهربائية. وسوف يتم تسليم الوحدات في الأشهر القليلة القادمة، كما أفاد مدير المبيعات الدولية لسنتروسولار. 

النظم المتكاملة في سنتروسولار 
 وجاء اختيار ميبس للشركة الألمانية للخبرة الكبيرة التي تتمتع بها الأخيرة في مجال إنتاج الطاقة الشمسية ولريادة ألمانيا في هذا المجال، كما أفاد تورستن لوتن، مدير المبيعات الدولية لشركة سنتروسولار، في مقابلة مع موقعنا. وعن الشروط الخاصة بالوحدات المنتجة خصيصا للدول العربية قال لوتن إن سنتروسولار تراعي في وحداتها المصنعة للمناطق مرتفعة الحرارة بعض الشروط، التي تؤقلم هذه الوحدات لتتناسب مع الارتفاع الكبير في درجات الحرارة وطبيعة التهوية في تلك المناطق. 

الشروط والجودة 
وحسب الاتفاق ينبغي على سنتروسولار الألمانية أن تزود شركة ميبس في دبي خلال هذا العام بوحدات إنتاج الطاقة الشمسية. وتنوي الشركة العربية استخدام هذه الوحدات في عدة مشاريع، وفي مقدمتها مشروع "المناطق الخضراء" تعتمد كليا على الطاقة المتجددة والشمسية بالذات. 

وترى سنتروسولار أن الرغبة المتزايدة للإمارات في استخدام الطاقة الشمسية ترجع إلى قناعة أن مستقبل احتياطاتها النفطية سيؤول عاجلا أم آجلا إلى النفاذ، إضافة إلى تمتع هذا البلد بوعي بيئي جديد، وهو ما دفع شركة أبو ظبي لطاقة المستقبل إلى إنشاء مدينة "مصدر"، التي ستكتمل مراحل بنائها بحلول عام 2016، لتكون أول مدينة بيئية خضراء متكاملة في العالم العربي.


----------



## tamer (1 يوليو 2008)

*جهاز يكشف كذب الموظفين عند التغيب*

جهاز يكشف كذب الموظفين عند التغيب



لندن : بدأت الشركات البريطانية باستخدام جهاز كشف الكذب للتأكد من صحة ما يقوله الموظفون عند تغيبهم عن العمل، وبالتالي لم يعد من السهل على الموظفين إخفاء سبب تغيبهم عن العمل أو الادعاء بالمرض، لأن جهاز كشف الكذب بات لهم بالمرصاد. 

وأشار الباحثون إلى أن لا يمكن أن يتصل الشخص بشركته ليقول أنه مريض، لأن جهاز الكمبيوتر الآن يدرس صوت المتصل ليرى ما إذا كان يقول الحقيقة. 
وجاء الاعتماد على هذه التقنية بعد ازدياد نسبة غياب الموظفين عن عملهم ، فى وقت تكلف فيه معدلات المرض الاقتصاد البريطانى ما لا يقل عن 13 مليار دولار سنوياً، فى حين يتبين أن يوماً من أصل 8 أيام من الغياب كان زائفاً. 
وأعلنت شركة "كابيتا إند ديجلوج" البريطانية التى طورت النظام الجديد التى يدعى "فويس ريسك أناليسيس" أو تحليل الصوت، أن هذا النظام الجديد يقلص الادعاءات الكاذبة بالمرض


----------



## tamer (1 يوليو 2008)

*مايكروسوفت تواجه (تسونامي الأنترنت) بعد رحيل مؤسسها*

احتاج أسطورة برمجيات الكمبيوتر الأمريكى بيل جيتس حوالى 33 عاما لكى يحول مايكروسوفت من شركة صغيرة لتطوير البرمجيات إلى إمبراطورية مترامية الأطراف يستحوذ نظام التشغيل "ويندوز" الذى تنتجه على نحو 95 بالمئة من أجهزة الكمبيوتر الشخصى فى العالم. والآن جاء اليوم الذى قرر فيه بيل جيتس أحد أغنى أغنياء العالم التخلى عن إمبراطوريته والتفرغ للعمل الخيري.
*فقد أعلن بيل جيتس اعتزامه التخلى عن منصب رئيس مجلس إدارة مايكروسوفت ابتداء من يوم الجمعة المقبل ليحتفظ بمنصب الرئيس الفخرى لمجلس الإدارة مع العمل يوم واحد أسبوعيا فى الشركة. وعلى الرغم من قدرة "مايكروسوفت" على مواصلة تحقيق أرباح ومكاسب كبيرة فإن الكثير من التحديات تكمن لها فى المستقبل فى ظل ظهور منافسين جدد يهددون سيطرتها على سوق برمجيات الكمبيوتر الشخصى فى العالم. غير أن هذه التحديات ليست شيئا جديدا بالنسبة إلى الشركة الأمريكية العملاقة التى استطاعت التغلب على عملاق صناعة أجهزة الكمبيوتر فى العالم "آي.بي.إم" التى اكتفت بسوق أجهزة الكمبيوتر وتخلت عن محاولة منافسة "مايكروسوفت" فى سوق البرمجيات وأنظمة التشغيل أواخر ثمانينات القرن العشرين. ثم ظهر منافسون جدد من نتسكيب إلى "أمريكا أون لاين" ومن "ياهو" إلى "لينوكس" ولكن فى كل مرة كان جيتس يقود "مايكروسوفت" إلى انتصار جديد. غير أن الفارق الجوهرى الذى ستواجهه "مايكروسوفت" فى المستقبل هو غياب جيتس نفسه عن مقعد القيادة عندما تشتد التحديات. المفارقة أن التحديات التى تواجه "مايكروسوفت" حاليا تأتى بالفعل من المنطقة التى سبق وحذر منها جيتس نفسه عندما قال عام 1995 إن "مايكروسوفت" سوف تواجه "تسونامى الإنترنت" من خلال ظهور جيل جديد من المنافسين لإمبراطورية البرمجيات الأمريكية انطلاقا من الشبكة الدولية وهو ما يتجسد بقوة فى شركة خدمات الإنترنت العملاقة "جوجل" التى أصبحت أحد أهم التهديدات لعرش "مايكروسوفت" فى مرحلة ما بعد بيل جيتس. فمنذ أكثر من 10 سنوات تنبأ جيتس بأن نمو الإنترنت سيجعل من أنظمة تشغيل أجهزة الكمبيوتر الشخصى وبرامجها سوقا ثانوية فى عالم الكمبيوتر وأن تطبيقات الإنترنت ستكون السوق الرئيسية. ومنذ ذلك الوقت حاولت "مايكروسوفت" الدخول إلى سوق تطبيقات الإنترنت ولكن كل محاولاتها باءت بالفشل تقريبا واستمرت تطبيقات أنظمة التشغيل وبرمجيات الكمبيوتر المكتبى مصدر الأرباح الرئيسى لها. فى المقابل أصبحت الشركات المنافسة وبخاصة جوجل ذات وضع مسيطر للغاية على عالم الإنترنت وتطبيقاته من خلال تطوير أجيال جديدة من الخدمات التى ترتبط بالشبكة الدولية أو صفقات الاستحواذ فى هذه السوق. وحاولت "مايكروسوفت" فى أيام جيتس الأخيرة سد هذه الثغرة الخطيرة من خلال السعى للاستحواذ على ثانى أكبر شركة لخدمات البحث على الإنترنت وهى "ياهو" ولكن المحاولات مازالت تواجه الفشل بسبب رفض إدارة ياهو عرض الاستحواذ الذى بلغت قيمته 47،5 مليار دولار. ليس هذا فحسب بل أن جوجل تعتزم منافسة "مايكروسوفت" فى سوق البرمجيات من خلال طرح مجموعة من التطبيقات المكتبية مجانا عبر الإنترنت وهو ما ينفى الحاجة إلى وجود أنظمة التشغيل وحزم البرمجيات التى تسيطر مايكروسوفت على سوقها. وبالفعل فقد ظهر برنامج استعراض الإنترنت المجانى "فايرفوكس" الذى أصبح منافسا خطيرا لبرنامج "إنترنت إكسبلورر" الذى تنتجه "مايكروسوفت"، فقد نجح "فايرفوكس" فى الاستحواذ على حصة 18 بالمئة فى سوق برامج تصفح الإنترنت خلال أربع سنوات فقط وهو معدل نمو مبشر بالفعل. فى المقابل فإن "مايكروسوفت" وبيل جيتس يؤكدان وجود فريق إدارى يقوده رفيق جيتس والرئيس التنفيذى للشركة ستيف بالمر قادر على وضع "مايكروسوفت" فى موقف يتيح لها مواجهة هذه التحديات دون الحاجة إلى وجود مؤسسها جيتس على رأسها. وقالت مايكروسوفت فى بيان: "سنحافظ على مبدأ جيتس وهو الأفكار الكبيرة والتنفيذ الأكبر لها وهى الاستعانة بأفضل العاملين وأذكاهم وإتاحة الفرصة لهم لكى يعملوا بأفضل طريقة ممكنة ووضع معايير أعظم البرامج التى تحسن بالفعل حياة الناس فى كل أنحاء العالم". ولكن فى النهاية كما يرى المراقبون فإن هذه الكلمات الحماسية ستكون محل اختبار قاس فى المستقبل.*


----------



## tamer (1 يوليو 2008)

*صور اجسامنا بدون ملابس امام اشعة اكس*

متذ فترة وبالتحديد في 23 فبراير 2007 تم وضع جهاز فحص اشعة اكس غير عادي الخلفي في مطار Phoenix Sky ولمدة ثلاثة شهور كفترة تجريبية، هذا الجهاز يعمل بتقنية مختلفة عن تلك التي نعرفها واعتدنا عليها في المطارات ففكرة عمل هذه الجهاز تعتمد على تقنية الاستطارة او التشتت لهذا الجهاز القادر على التقاط اجسام مخفية لم يكن بالامكان لاجهزة اشعة اكس التقليدية او اجهزة كشف المعادن ان تكتشفها حيث تستطيع هذه الاجهزة ان تظهر صوتك بدون ملابسك التي ترتديها. مع العلم بان هذا الجهاز قد استخدم على معبر رفح لتصوير الفلسطينين منذ اكثر من عامين
هذه التكنولوجيا التي سوف تتدخل في اعز مايملك الانسان وهو جسده حيث تكشف كل تفاصيل الجسد عن طريق تصويره باشعة اكس ذات التشتت الخلفي والتي تعرف علمياً باسم Backscatter X-ray scanner وتعمل هذه الاجهزة بطريقة مختلفة عن اجهزة اشعة اكس العادية المستخدمة لتفتش امتعتك وحقائبك في المطارات

اجهزة التفتيش التقليدية بواسطة اشعة اكس 

اجهزة اشعة اكس المعروفة تعمل من خلال تسليط حزمة من اشعة اكس على الجسم المراد فحصه حيث تتفاعل المواد المختلفة مثل المواد العضوية والمواد الغير عضوية والمعادن بطريقة مختلفة مع اشعة اكس. فكل مادة لها كثافة وخواص ذرية مختلفة فمنها من يمتص اشعة اكس ومنها من يسمح لاشعة اكس بالنفاذ خلالها ومنها ما يعمل على تشتيتها. فالمواد العضوية مثل مثل الجلد والمواد المتفجرة السائلة تسمح لاشعة اكس بالمرور عبرها

في انظمة التفتيش التي تستخدم اشعة اكس لفحص محتويات حقائب المسافرين يتم استخدام نظام اشعة اكس مزدوج الطاقة dual-energy system يتم فيه اطلاف حزمتين من اشعة اكس الاولى ذات طاقة كبيرة والاخرى ذات طاقة منخفضة وبعد تفاعل اشعة اكس مع المواد المختلفة داخل الحقيبة تبدأ عملية كشف محتويات الحقيبة حسب الخطوات التالية: 
يلتقط الكاشف الاشعة ذات الطاقة العالية والاشعة ذات الطاقة المنخفضة التي نفذت من الحقيبة ويظهرها في صورة

يستخدم فلتر لابعاد الاشعة ذات الطاقة الضعيفة ثم يستخدم كاشف خاص لالتقاط الاشعة ذات الطاقة العالية التي نفذت
يستخدم برنامج كمبيوتر لمقارنة الصورة التي اخذت باستخدام كلا الشعاعين والتي اخذت فقط بالاشعة ذات الطاقة العالية بعد فصل الاشعة الضعيفة
وبذلك يمكن الحصول على صورة واضحة وملونة لمختلف انواع المواد الموجودة في الحقيبة. فالمقارنة بين الصورتين يمكن للكمبيوتر ان يميز بين الاجسام ذات الطاقة الضعيفة والتي تكون في الاغلب من المواد العضوية الموجودة داخل الحقيبة

اجهزة التفتيش باستخدام اشعة اكس التي تعمل بتقنية التشتت الخلفية 

هذه الاجهزة التي طورت بواسطة علماء ومهندسين امريكان تعمل بطريقة مختلفة تماماً. بدلاً من الاعتماد على الصور المتكونة بواسطة امتصاص الاشعة ونفاذها خلال الاجسام التى تتعرض لاشعة اكس، فإنه يتم استخدام تشتت اشعة اكس عن تلك الاجسام التي تسقط عليها. وقد وجد ان الصورة الملتقطة من خلال اعادة بناء نماذج التشتت افضل وادق وتستطيع التعرف على انواع العناصر العضوية ايضاً فاي نموذج تشتت يتغير بناءً على نوع المادة نفسها التي تتشتت بواسطتها فالتشتت من الكربون يختلف عن التشتت من الهيدروجين او الليثيوم. العناصر التي يكون العدد الذري لها قليل (اي نواة العناصر تحتوي على عدد قليل من البروتونات). تعمل على تشتيت فوتونات اشعة اكس بقوة في حين ان العناصر التي عددها الذري كبير تتجه الى امتصاص فوتونات اشعة اكس اكثر من تشتيتها. وحيث ان معظم المواد العضوية مكونة من عناصر ذات اعداد ذرية قليلة لهذا فإن انظمة التشتت الخلفية تكون جيدة لتصوير المواد العضوية وافضل بكثير من الانظمة التي تستخدم اشعة اكس ذات الطاقة المزدوجة. 


تعتبر اشعة اكس من الاشعة الخطرة على جسم الانسان اذا تعرض إلى جرعة اكبر من الحد المسموح به وحيث انه سوف تستخدم لفحص كامل جسم الانسان في كل مرة يسافر فيها فإن خطرها سيكون اكبر من خطر استخدامها في التصوير في المستشفيات لان اشعة اكس تسلط على الجزء المراد تصويره فقط في حين ان باقي جسمه يكون مغطى بواقي من مادة الرصاص. ولهذا فإنه من المتوقع لنا جميعا ان نقول ان المسافرين الذين يتعرضون لفحص متكرر بواسطة التشتت الخلفي لاشعة اكس سوف يشكل ذلك خطراُ على حياتهم، ولكن في نظر معظم الخبراء والمتخصصين لا يتفقوا مع هذا التوقع حيث انه صدر عن جمعية الفيزياء الصحية Health Physics Society HPS ان الشخص الذي يتعرض لفحص بواسطة اشعة اكس بتشتت الخلفية يتعرض إلى جرعة مقدارها 0.005 مليرم وهي وحدة قياس امتصاص الاشعاع في جسم الانسان. وتوقعت المؤسسة الامريكية العلمية والهندسية ان الجرعة تصل إلى 0.009 مليرم. وطبقا لوكالة القياسات الامريكية فإن كمية من الاشعاع تصل إلى 1 مليرم في العام تعتبر مهملة وان اقصى جرعة اشعاعية يمكن ان يتعرض لها الانسان في العام هي 25 مليرم. بالاعتماد على الرقم الذي وضعته جمعية الفيزياء الصحية فإنه اذا سافر الشخص 200 مرة وتعرض في كل مرة للفحص فإن كمية الاشعاع تصل إلى 1 مليرم وهو الحد الادني المهمل من الاشعاع الممكن التعرض له في العام ومن يسافر 1000 مرة في العام يصل إلى الحد الاقصى الذي بعده يدخل في مرحلة الخطر وهو 25 مليرم


وبالرغم من كل ذلك لايمكن ان نجزم ان هذه الاجهزة امنة سلامتة اجسامنا ولكن للاسف متطلبات الامن فوق اي حسابات​


----------



## tamer (1 يوليو 2008)

*حظر التدخين في بريطانيا زاد من عدد المقلعين*









 يعتقد الخبراء أن الحظر قد ينقذ آلاف الأرواح

أشارت دراسة اجريت في بريطانيا الى ان حظر التدخين في الأماكن العامة رفع بشكل ملحوظ عدد الذين تخلوا عن عادة التدخين. 
وتشير الدراسة إلى أن أكثر من 400 ألف شخص توقفوا عن التدخين بسبب منع التدخين في الأماكن العامة. 
وتوقعت الدراسة أن ينجو حوالي 40 ألف شخص بحياتهم خلال السنوات العشر القادمة. 
وتقول دراسة أخرى إن حظر التدخين في الأماكن العامة قد يكون ساعد مصابين بأمراض رئوية على الصمود خارج المستشفى. 
وكان الهدف الأساسي من القرار -الذي دخل حيز التنفيذ العام الماضي- هو تجنيب الأشخاص الذين لا يدخنون عواقب التدخين اللا إرادي. 
لكن يبدو أنه دفع بعدد من المدخنين في إنجلترا كما في اسكتلندا -حيث دخل حيز التنفيذ قبل سنتين- إلى التفكير في التخلي عن التدخين. 
ووجدت الدراسة التي أجريت على 32 ألف شخص أن التدخين تراجع بنسبة 5,5 في المائة خلال الأشهر التسعة التي تلت دخول قرار الحظر حيز التنفيذ، مقارنة مع 1,6 في المائة أثناء تسعة أشهر سبقت القرار. 
وقال البروفيسور روبرت وست الذي ترأس فريق البحث التابع لوحدة البحث في السلوك الصحي، إنه لم يكن يتوقع هذا المفعول الواضح للحظر. 
وحثت هيئة مكافحة السرطان البريطانية التي مولت هذه الدراسة Cancer Research UK على ضرورة الحفاظ على هذا الزخم. 
وقالت جين كينغ مديرة قسم مكافحة التدخين في هذه الهيئة: "إن النتائج تظهر أن قوانين مكافحة التدخين تشجع الناس على ترك هذه العادة". 
وتشير بعض التقارير إلى أن مبيعات السجائر انخفضت بشكل ملحوظ خلال السنة الماضية، إذ تراجعت بما يربو على 1,93 مليار سيجارة في إنجلترا، و 220 ألفا في اسكتلندا.


----------



## tamer (2 يوليو 2008)

*جدار معلوماتي من مايكروسوفت يعمل باللمس*




تدعى "تاتش وول " (TouchWall)، وهي خليفة التكنولوجيا التي طورتها مايكروسوفت في الشهور الأخيرة، المسماة "سرفيس" (Surface). ما تزال منصة العمل المتعلقة ب"تاتش وول" قيد التطوير إنما هي واعدة للغاية. بمعنى آخر، تمثل "تاتش وول" تكنولوجيا "سرفيس" بحلتها المعلقة على الجدار. وتمكنت مايكروسوفت من بناء هذا "الجدار" الحاسبي بفضل الدمج بين جهاز يدعى "تاتش وول" وبرمجة تدعى "بليكس
هذا ويتكون الجهاز من أشعة الليزر والإشعاعات تحت الحمراء وشاشة تعمل باللمس. ومن الواضح أن الجهاز "تاتش وول" يريد تغيير مفهوم التفاعل بين المستعمل والكمبيوتر، بصورة جذرية. 
ستستطيع تكنولوجيا "وول تاتش" الجديد تحويل كل شيء تقريباً الى واجهة استخدام متعددة اللمس، تحتوي على عدة ألواح تفاعلية. وتوصل خبراء مايكروسوفت الى بناء واجهة الاستخدام التفاعلية هذه بفضل ثلاث إشعاعات تحت الحمراء تمسح السطح المعروض على الجدار بواسطة المسلاط 
(Projector). 
بالرغم من التكلفة الأقل في إنتاج التكنولوجيا الجديدة إلا أن أوقات ترويجها واستعمالها لن تكون قصيرة. من جانب آخر، ستعرض تكنولوجيا "تاتش وول" فرص العمل على آلاف المبرمجين والمهندسين.


----------



## Abo Fares (2 يوليو 2008)

*Camel milk Privilege‏*

Camel milk Privilege‏​


عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال :(أن ناساً من عرينة قدموا على رسول الله المدينة فاجتووها فقال لهم رسول الله إن شئتم أن تخرجوا إلى إبل الصدقة فتشربوا من ألبانها و أبوالها ففعلوا فصحوا ) -- إلى آخر الحديث – رواه البخاري برقم 5361 ومسلم برقم 1671


وفي رواية النسائي عنه قالقدم أعراب من عرينة إلى النبي فأسلموا فاجتووا المدينة حتى اصفرت ألوانهم وعظمت بطونهم فبعث بهم رسول الله إلى لقاح له وأمرهم أن يشربوا من ألبانها و أبوالها حتى صحوا )----إلى آخر الحديث -- صحيح سنن النسائي برقم 295


خلاصة القصة أن جماعة من الرجال أسلموا ونزلوا ضيوفاً على رسول الله بالمدينة فاجتووا المدينة أي أصابهم المرض قال المفسرون الجوي داء من الوباء وهو يصيب الجوف كما في إحدى روايات الحديث (فعظمت بطونهم) أي نتج عنه انتفاخ البطن (الاستسقاء) ومن ظاهر الأحاديث انه كان بهم هزال شديد واصفرار في اللون وهذا كله قد يكون ناتج عن مرض كبدي وربما كان معهم أمراض أخرى فوصف لهم رسول الله الدواء بأن يشربوا ألبان وأبوال الإبل ففعلوا فصحوا وبرئوا .


مكونات حليب الإبل وفوائده من واقع الأبحاث


تحدث الدكتور عبد العاطي كامل( رئيس بحوث الأبقار بمركز البحوث الزراعية التابع لوزارة الزراعة المصرية) عن دراسة له قال إنه أثبت أن ألبان الإبل تحتوي على سكر اللاكتوز (وهو سكر له مفعول مدر للبول) مؤكداً أن هذا السكر يتم امتصاصه في الأمعاء الدقيقة للإنسان ويتحول بفضل أنزيم الأكتيز إلى سكر الجلوكوز والعجيب من هذا النوع من السكر إنه يتم امتصاصه ببطء في الدم ليمنع تزايد تراكم 



الجلوكوز وهو الأمر الذي يحمي الإنسان من الإصابة بمرض السكر ويكون بالتالي مفيد جداً لمرضى السكر ويؤكد أيضا أن ألبان الإبل تحتوي كذلك على أقل نسبة دهون مقارنة بألبان الحيوانات الأخرى لذلك فإن انخفاض نسبة الدهون في ألبان الإبل يعطيها مميزات غذائية أخرى مهمة للغاية لاسيما لأصحاب أمراض الكبد مشيراً إلى أنه بمقارنة دهون لبن الإبل بالألبان الأخرى أتضح أنه يحتوي على أحماض دهنية قصيرة السلسلة علاوة على أن لبن الإبل تكمن أهميته في تركيزاته العالية من الأحماض الدهنية سريعة التمثيل خاصة حامض الملينوليلك والأحماض الدهنية غير المشبعة وهي الأنواع المعروفة بضرورتها في غذاء الإنسان للمحافظة على صحته وحيويته بالإضافة إلى أن ألبان الإبل تحتوي على أحماض أمينية أكبر بكثير من الألبان الأخرى ومن هذه الأحماض الأمينية الميثونين والأرجنين والليسين والفالين والفينيل والأنين .


وجاء في أكثر من مصدر إعلامي أن مجمع زايد الحكومي لبحوث الأعشاب والطب التقليدي في أبو ظبي قد أجرى دراسة علمية أظهرت إمكانية تطوير مضاد حيوي من حليب الإبل يقضي على حمى الوادي والإيدز والسل وداء الكبد الوبائي وغيرها من الأمراض ونسب للدكتور ناجي مدير عام المجمع قوله إن الإبل هي الحيوانات الوحيدة التي تملك جهاز مناعة شاذ ومميز عن القاعدة الأساسية لنظام المناعة المتعارف عليه لدى الحيوانات الأخرى مشيراً إلى أن جهاز مناعة الإبل يحتوي على حقل مناعي واحد هو السلسلة الثقيلة ويخلو من السلسلة الخفيفة وأوضح أن السلسلة الثقيلة تحتوي على قوة ربط و موزانة فريدة من نوعها .


ويري الباحثون أن حليب الإبل يحتوي على خلاصات تنشط الكبد وتحرض على خروج المادة الصفراوية من الحويصلة الصفراوية وأن قيمة حليب الناقة أيضا تكمن في التراكيز العالية للحموض الطيارة وبخاصة حمض اللينوليلك و الحموض المتعددة غير المشبعة الأخرى والتي تعتبر ضرورية من أجل تغذية الإنسان وخصوصاً في تغذية الأشخاص المصابين بأمراض القلب ويعد حليب الابل غني بفيتامين ج أو ما يسمى بحمض الأسكوربيك ولذا ينصح بإعطاء حليب الإبل للنساء الحوامل والمرضعات والمصابين بمرض الإسقربوط ومن أهم مزايا حليب الإبل أنه يتميز دون غيره من الألبان الأخرى بامتلاكه لمركبات ذات طبيعة بروتينية كالأزوزيم ومضادات التخثر ومضادات التسمم ومضادات الجراثيم والأجسام المانعة الأخرى ولذا فحليب الإبل أقل إصابة بالحمى المالطية من كل أنواع الحليب الأخرى .


ويقول الدكتور احمد سليمان خبير الإنتاج الحيواني بصندوق دول الكمنولث إن حليب الإبل يتفوق عن غيره بمحتواه العالي من أملاح الكالسيوم و الماغنسيوم و البوتاسيوم والصوديوم بالإضافة إلى أنه غني أيضاً بأملاح الحديد و المنجنيز والنحاس والزنك والعناصر المعدنية الدقيقة الأخرى مما يضيف له مزايا علاجية جيدة لمن يعانون من فقر الدم وضعف النظام ويعتبر حليب الإبل غني بفيتامين ب2 وب 12 وهي فيتامينات هامة ويعتبر فيتامين ب2 على الصورة البسيطة أو المعقدة هام جداً فيما يتعلق بالتعاملات الكيميائية الخاصة بالتمثيل الغذائي للمواد الكربوهيدراتية وتحسن النمو وتساعد على ليونة الجلد واختفاء الاحتقان الموجود حول العين أما فيتامين ب12 فهو يعتبر العامل المضاد للأنيميا الخبيثة وهذا الفيتامين يحتوي على الكوبالت لذلك يسمي بالسيانوكابالت أميني وهي مركبات لها تأثيرات بيولوجية في الجسم ويحتوي بروتين حليب الإبل علي ثلاثة أنواع من الجلوبيولين هي – الفاجلوبيولين و بيتاجلوبيولين وجاماجلوبيولين وهذه الأنواع الثلاثة موجودة غالباً في جميع البروتينات الموجودة في جميع ألبان الحيوانات الأخرى إلا أنها تختلف فيما بينها في التركيب النسبي ويتميز حليب الإبل بارتفاع النوع جاماجلوبيولين وهو الذي يعزى إلى دوره في تقوية جهاز المناعة لشاربي حليب الإبل وعلاج كثير من الأمراض المرتبطة بخلل أو ضعف في جهاز المناعة .


ولقد جاء في البي بي سي وجريدة يديعوت إحرنوت الإسرائيليةأن البرفيسور (ريئوفين يغيل) الذي يعمل بجامعة بن غريون في بئر سبع وبمشاركة طاقم من الأطباء قاموا بدراسات وأبحاث على حليب الإبل وان هناك اكتشافات مثيرة جدا فيما يتعلق بالتركيبة الكيماوية لحليب الإبل الذي يشبه حليب الأم أكثر مما يشبه حليب البقر.


ويقول البروفيسور غيل - أن حليب الإبل يحتوي على كمية قليلة من حليب اللاكتوز والدهون المشبعة إضافة على احتوائه على كمية كبيرة من فيتامين سي والكالسيوم والحديد وهو ما يجعله ملائم للأطفال الذين لا يرضعون ويضيف الأطباء اليهود أن حليب الناقة غني ببروتينات جهاز المناعة لكنه لا يحتوي على البروتينين الاثنين المعروفين بحساسيتهما ولذلك فهو ملائم لمن لم يتمكن جهازه الهضمي من هضم سكر الحليب، ومازال البروفيسور غيل يتحدث عن المزايا العلاجية لحليب الإبل فيقول - أن حليب الإبل يحتوي على مواد قاتلة للجراثيم ويلائم من يعانون من الجروح وأمراض التهاب الأمعاء كما يوصي به لمن يعانون الربو أو من يتلقون علاجاً كيماوياً لتخفيف حدة الأعراض الجانبية كما يوصي به لمرضى السكري والمرضى الذين يعانون من أمراض تتعلق بجهاز المناعة مثل مرض اللوبوس حين يبدء الجسم بمهاجمة نفسه .


ويستمر البروفيسور غيل فيقول – أوصي من يعانون من هذه الأمراض أن يحاولوا شرب كاسين من هذا الحليب يوميا ويزيد الكميه وفق حاجته​


*حليب الإبل... يدخل ولا يُدخل عليه**!!*​








*حليب** الإبل أبيض اللون، ويتباين مذاقه من الحلو إلى الحاد**والمالح*​
*أ. د. جابر بن سالم القحطاني*
*تمثل الإبل قيمة اقتصادية كبرى في القديم والحديث. فهي بجانب**استخداماتها المتعددة سواء في القوافل أو الحروب....، ظلت تقدم فائدة اقتصادية لا**تنكر، حيث يستفيد المجتمع بحليبها ولحمها ووبرها وجلدها وحتى ابوالها ودمنها**. *
*حليب الإبل**: *
*يعتبر الحليب أهم منتجات الإبل وهو يستخدم في تغذية مختلف فئات البدو والفلاحين،**وتعتمد عليه شعوب آسيا الوسطى إعتماداً كبيراً في تغذيتها، وهو لا يقل جودة عن حليب**الأبقار إن لم يكن أفضل منه في بعض النواحي. وكان الغذاء الرئيسي للإنسان العربي**على مر الأزمان**. *
*تنتج أغلب** الإبل الحليب ولكن اتفق المربون على أن المجاهيم السود (الصهب أو**الملح أو الزرق) تعد أجود أنواع الإبل أدرارا للحليب في المملكة. وهي إبل كبيرة**الحجم جميلة الشكل. وتشير الدراسات الميدانية لزايد وآخرون إلى قدرات عالية للإبل**على إنتاج الحليب تراوحت ما بين 3إلى25لتراً في اليوم في المراعي المروية وما بين** 3إلى15لتراً في اليوم تحت ظروف الصحراء بمتوسط إنتاج يومي للنوق من الحليب 4.7إلى** 7.10لترات في اليوم الواحد**. *
*وصف حليب الإبل**: *
*حليب **الإبل أبيض اللون، ويتباين مذاقه من الحلو إلى الحاد والمالح حسب عمر**الناقة ومرحلة الإنتاج ونوع العلف وطبيعة ماء الشرب. ويسمى الحليب حين حلبه مباشرة**من ضرع الناقة بالحليب السخن وهو حليب ترتفع فوقه الرغوة، ورغوة حليب الإبل لذيذة**جداً. وحليب الإبل يشرب حاراً أو بارداً وليس له زبد كحليب البقر والغنم ولكن به**دهن يسمى جبو ينوب مناب الدهن وهو أخف من السمن**. *
*يقول البدو أن **حليب الإبل يدخل ولا يُدخل عليه. أي أنه يغني عن غيره من الأغذية**التي لا حاجة لها بعد تناوله**. *
*تركيب حليب الإبل**: *
*لقد لاحظ البحاث أن محتوى الحليب من سكر اللاكتوز والأملاح تتحكم بدرجة حلاوة**الحليب، فعندما يكون سكر اللاكتوز 5.8% يكون الحليب حلواً وعندما ينخفض إلى 4.2**%**يكون مائلاً للملوحة. أما المحتوى الملحي لحليب الإبل فيعتمد في الحقيقة على كمية**ماء الشرب الذي شربته الناقة ومرحلة إنتاج الحليب ويتراوح ما بين 0.6- 0.8%وقد**ينخفض إلى 0.25% في النوق العطشى والتي يكون حليبها مالحاً نتيجة زيادة تركيز**كلوريد الصوديوم وأنخفاض فوسفات الكالسيوم والمغنسيوم**. *​
*



*​
*تنخفض نسبة الماء في حليب النوق حيث تصل إلى 84% في الظروف الطبيعية من توفر ماء**الشرب. بينما تزيد نسبة الماء لتصل إلى 91% في حالة شح الماء وعدم توفره للأبل**. وتعد هذه أحد مميزات الأبل في تأقلمها مع الظروف الصحراوية القاسية وضرورة توفير**غذاء لمواليدها بأستمرار. ويعود إنخفاض نسبة المواد الصلبة لنقص تكوين الدهن من** 2.4% - 1.1% في حليب الأبل العطشى. الحكمة من ذلك أنه عندما يكون الأعراب في**البراري بعيدين عن موارد المياه، يجعل الله حليب الإبل خفيفاً وكافياً لهم عن شرب**الماء. وعندما يكون حول موارد الماء فيكونون بحاجة إلى الطعام فيجعل الله عز وجل**الحليب طعاماً**. *
*يتميز دهن حليب النوق باحتوائه على نسبة منخفضة من الأحماض الدهنية غير المشبعة**مقارنة مع حليب الأبقار. مع ارتفاع في نسبة حمض اللينوليك الدهني المهم في تغذية**الإنسان**. *
*يعتبر حليب الإبل غنياً بفيتامين ج حيث قدر بثلاثة أضعاف محتواه في حليب البقر**. كما لوحظ زيادة نسبة فيتامين ب 1وب 2في حليب الإبل مقارنة بحليب الضأن والماعز،**وتعد هذه خاصية مهمة لأبناء الصحراء الذين لا يستطيعون توفير احتياجاتهم من هذه**الفيتامينات من الخضر والفواكه لقد وجد أن نسبة الكازين في حليب الإبل تصل إلى 70**% من البروتين، مما يجعله سهل الهضم والامتصاص إلى 80%. وقد كشفت بعض الدراسات أن**نسبة الدهون في حليب*​
*



*​
*الإبل أقل منها في حليب الأبقار وان حبيبات الدهن أقل حجماً من حبيبات دهن**الأبقار مما يجعلها سهلة الأمتصاص والهضم. بالإضافة إلى ذلك وجد أن حليب الإبل**تحتوي على مواد تقاوم السموم والبكتريا والفطريات ونسبة كبيرة من الأجسام المناعية**المقاومة للأمراض. وبالأخص للمولودين حديثاً. لقد اثبتت الدراسات أن حليب الإبل**يحتفظ بجودته وقوامه عند درجة حرارة 4م لمدة 12يوماً وأكثر من 48ساعة في درجة حرارة**الغرفة. في حيث يفسد حليب الأبقار خلال 36ساعة عند درجة 4م وبعد 12ساعة في درجة**حرارة الغرفة العادية، ويعود السبب في ذلك إلى احتواء حليب الإبل على مواد توقف**نشاط البكتريا المخمرة لسكر اللاكتوز، ولهذا يلاحظ أن معدل الزيادة في حموضة حليب**الإبل بطيء. يحتوي حليب الإبل على الأحماض الأمينية الهامة مثل الميثايونين**والفالين والأرجنين والليسين والفنيل الانين. كما يحتوي نسبة عالية من الألبيومين**والجلوبولين**. *
*فوائد حليب الإبل**: *
*استخدم حليب الإبل كعلاج لكثير من الأمراض فقد استخدم الإنسان العربي حليب الإبل**لمعالجة مرض الصفار الكبدي، وفقر الدم، والسل وأمراض الشيخوخة وهشاشة العظام،**والكساح عند الأطفال، ومسهل وبالأخص عندما يشرب حاراً ولأول مرة، ولعلاج الزكام**والأنفلونزا والحمى والتهاب الكبد البائي، والاستسقاء*​
*



*​
*والأمراض الصدرية كالدرن والربو وكذلك الأمراض الباطنية كقرحة المعدة والأثنى**عشر والقولون، والاضطرابات الهضمية، ومخفض للسكر والضغط، ومنظم لضربات القلب**ومعدلات التنفس وضربات الشمس. وقد أظهرت دراسة عمانية تفوق حليب الإبل في علاج**التهاب الكبد المزمن مقارنة باستخدام حليب النوق لعلاج الاستسقاء واليرقان ومشاكل**الطحال والدرن والربو وفقر الدم والبواسير وقد أنشئت عيادات خاصة تستخدم فيها حليب**الناقة لمثل هذه العلاجات. وفي دراسة على سكر الدم قامت بها طالبة تحضر لدرجة**الماجستير بجامعة الجزيرة بالسودان حيث جربت لبن الإبل على معدل السكر في الدم**فاختارت عدداً من المرضى لأجراء تجربة عملية استغرقت سنة كاملة وقد قسمت المتبرعين**إلى فئتين تناولت الفئة الأولى جرعة من لبن الإبل بمعدل نصف لتر يومياً على الريق**. أما الفئة الثانية فلم تتناول أي شيء. وعند نهاية الدراسة أتضح أن نسبة السكر في**الدم انخفضت بدرجة ملحوظة وسط أفراد الفئة الأولى مقارنة بأفراد الفئة الثانية. وقد**أثبتت تلك التجربة مدى تأثير حليب الإبل في تخفيض نسبة سكر الدم**. *​
*



*​
*وفي دراسة حديثة أجريت في الهند ونشر نتائجها في مجلة**(Mer Medicus2004)**أتضح**فيها أن حليب الإبل حسن التحكم في مرض السكر المعتمدين على الأنسولين. وقد قامت**الباحثة أماني عليوي الرشيدي في رسالتها للحصول على درجة الدكتوراه من جامعة الملك**عبدالعزيز أن حليب الإبل أستخدم في علاج مرض السرطان وقد تم في البحث حقن فئران**التجارب بمواد مسرطنة ثم تم تغذية بعض الفئران بحليب الإبل وإعطاء البعض الآخر**علاجاً كيماوياً. وفي نهاية الدراسة أتضح أن الفئران التي غذيت بحليب الإبل تحسنت**حالتها إلى درجة قريبة من الفئران التي عولجت بالدواء الكيماوي، فيما كانت أفضل**النتائج في الفئران التي عولجت بالدواء الكيماوي وحليب الإبل في وقت**واحد**.*​


----------



## Abo Fares (4 يوليو 2008)

*فرقعة الأصابع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


**فرقعة* *الأصابع**

**هل هي ضارة أم نافعة**


**هي نتعرف عليها**

**عندما تسحب* *أو تلوي مفاصلك فأنك تحركها خارج موضعها الطبيعي، هناك** 

**سائل كثيف** synovial fluid **بين المفاصل يقوم بعمل حماية المفاصل من** 

**الاحتكاك يبعضها البعض كما* *يقوم بدور ممتص للصدمات** Shock absorber** ،** 

**عند لي الأصابع مثلاً، يتعرض هذا* *السائل للضغط والتمدد مما ينتج عن ذلك** 

**تجويف أو فراغ في السائل فتتكون* *فقاعات غازية تكبر وتنفجر بسرعة** 

( **مثال: لو حركت أو ضربت سائل معين بملعقة* *فأنك ترى فقاعات هوائية تخرج منه**) 

**وهذا ما نسمعه عندما نفرقع* *أصابعنا**!
**






**

**فبمجرد خروج هذا الغاز من السائل لن تستطيع أن تكرر فرقعة* *أصابعك في** 

**نفس الوقت إلا بعد مرور وقت من الزمن وذلك للسماح للغاز الذي خرج** 

**للعودة والذوبان في هذا السائل**

**






**

**هل هذه* *العادة ضارة؟**!

**دراسة أجريت على 300 شخص لديهم هذه العادة ولم تثبت الدراسة* *علاقة**

**فرقعة المفاصل بمرض الروماتيزم كما هو معتقد. لكن إذا كانت هذه العادة** 

**مزمنة ربما يصاب الشخص بلين الأنسجة وضعف قوة قبضة اليد**. 

**فوائدها**:


**إزالة التوتر من المفاصل والشعور بمفاصل أكثر* *مرونة**.


**إذن فرقع ولا تفرط في الفرقعة.. أرجو أنكم تعرفتم على حقيقة هذه* *العادة*


----------



## إسلام علي (5 يوليو 2008)

مشكور عالمجهود اللذيذ م كحلوش بس رجاء مني وليس امر خلي اسمك عربي مفهوم احسن ومشكور م أبو الحلول أنا لا يفوت يوم الا لازم أفرقع صوابعي كذا مرة طمنتني هههه


----------



## tamer (5 يوليو 2008)

bishr قال:


> مشكور عالمجهود اللذيذ م كحلوش بس رجاء مني وليس امر خلي اسمك عربي مفهوم احسن ومشكور م أبو الحلول أنا لا يفوت يوم الا لازم أفرقع صوابعي كذا مرة طمنتني هههه


 

أسجل إعتراضي على هذا النوع من المشاركات
ومن لديه مشاركة فعالة فقط فأهلاً به
وإلا فليكف عنا ما يزعجنا
وأتعجب من كثرة اللغط حول الاسم الذي اشترك أنا به هنا رغم أن عشرات الأسماء هنا غير مفهومة ولم يعترض أحد
وبالمناسبة اسم كحلوش هذا عربي وإن لم يفهمه الكثير !!!!!!!! 
ومن يريد توجيه النصيحة فليتفضل مشكوراً بجعلها رسالة خاصة وإلا لا نريدها 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## tamer (5 يوليو 2008)

*سكان بلا حدود*

سكان بلا حدود ​






في دراسة علمية جاء الأستاذ الجامعي ليجري بحثًا ميدانيًا، عن البيئة المنزلية، سأل الأب كم عدد السكان في بيتكم؟ ​
قال: خمسة، أنا، وزوجتي، وأبنائي الثلاثة. 
قال الباحث: ولكن المعلومات العلمية عندنا تقول أن في منزلكم المئات من السكان تشارككم المسكن، وتأكل من طعامكم، وتنام على فرشكم. 
قال: أين هي، أبحث في المنزل لا أحد غيرنا !! 
قال الباحث: التقارير العلمية الأكيدة تؤكد وجودهم في غرف النوم، والحمامات، والمطبخ، والمجلس، وغرف المعيشة، والحديقة، وفي غرف الخادمة، والبواب والسائق، وحتى في السيارة وحمام السباحة، وإسطبل الخيل وفوق السطوح. 
قال الوالد: كيف يوجد في بيتي من يسرح ويمرح هكذا في كل مكان في بيتي دون إذني وعلم مني؟ إن هذا لشيء عجيب؟! 
كيف تدعي أنهم يسكنون معنا ويشاركونا طعامنا وشرابنا ولم نرهم في يوم من الأيام؟!! 
جمع الباحث بعضًا من أتربة المنزل ووضعها في طبق مغطى به مادة غذائية جيلاتينية معقمة، وقال له سنمر عليكم بعد خمسة أيام لنريكم شركاءكم في هذا المنزل، وضع الطبق في أحد أدراج المطبخ الدافئ، وقال لهم راقبوه بالنظر دون فتحه، بدأت تظهر بعض البقع البيضاء على سطح الطبق الداخلي، اندهش أفراد العائلة، جاء الباحث في اليوم المحدد، أخرج مجهرًا من حقيبة معه، ثم أعد شريحة من النُمَّوات في الطبق، ووضعها تحت المجهر، وقال انظروا: شَاهَدوا العجب العجاب، مئات الخيوط والنموات ظهرت تحت المجهر، ذهب الباحث إلى الثلاجة وأحضر ثمرات طماطم عليها ألوانًا بيضاء وسوداء، أعد شريحة من هذه الألوان لتفحصها الأسرة، شاهدوا أشكالاً صولجانية جميلة 
وعجيبة تخرج من خيوط ممتدة ومتشابكة، كرر الباحث المشهد مع بعض الأطباق المزروعة بأتربة جهاز التكييف، شاهدت الأسرة عجبًا، انزعج الأبناء وقالوا: ما هذا الذي نشاهد ويعيش معنا دون أن نشعر به وينتشر في كل مكان بالبيت، وما خطورة هؤلاء علينا وما فائدتهم لنا؟! 
قال الباحث: معي فيلم عن سكان بيتكم هلم لتتعرفوهم، بدأ المذيع يقول: وأنت تجلسون الآن، يوجد معكم العديد من السكان كما شاهدتم تحت المجهر، إنهم سكان بلا حدود، لا يحتاجون إلى تأشيرات دخول أو استئذان للدخول، إنهم من عالم الكائنات الحية الدقيقة العجيبة، منهم الفطريات التي شاهد نموها تحت المجهر ومنهم البكتريا والفيروسات وبعض الطحالب. 
فماذا تعلمون عن هذا العالم العجيب الذي يساعدكم في إعداد طعامكم، وينضج ثماركم ويتلف فواكهكم، ويلتهم أطعمتكم؟!! 
هيا بنا نتعرف هذا العالم العجيب ولنبدأ بالفطريات، فالفطريات عالم من عوالم الكائنات الحية الدقيقة، يوجد منها ما يزيد عن مئة ألف نوع تنتشر بلا حدود في جميع البيئات الأرضية، وتتميز هذه الأنواع بخلوها من المادة الخضراء ( الكلوروفيل ) لذلك فهي غير قادرة على تجهيز غذائها من مكوناتها الأساسية ( الماء، والهواء، والضوء، والعناصر الأرضية ) كما يحدث في النبات، لذلك فهي تتحصل على غذائها جاهزًا من البيئة المحيطة بها، وللفطريات أشكال متعددة تبدأ من الخلية الواحدة كالخميرة وتشمل الفطريات الخيطية، وتتميز الفطريات بامتلاكها أعظم وأهم وأخطر جهاز تحليلي في العالم تحلل به كل المكونات البيئية الحية وغير الحية، ولذلك فهي تأكل الحديد، والصخور، والشعر، والفاكهة، والزجاج، والموكيت، والملابس، والأحذية والشنط، والمراتب، والأخشاب، وجلد الإنسان، وللفطريات دور نافع في الحياة فبها يحي الله الأرض بعد موتها، وتسبب خصوبتها، وتزيد من إنتاجيتها. ​



صورة لبعض أنواع الفطور التي تعيش معنا​

وهي تنتج الأحماض العضوية ومضادات الحيوية، وبعض المواد الغذائية وتُنضج الأجبان، والعديد من الصناعات والثمار، ولو غابت هذه الفطريات اختل اتزان الحياة، وتدهورت دوراتها وانتهت، كما أن للفطريات دور في إمراض الإنسان والحيوان، والنبات، وتحلل بقاياها وأجسادها بعد موتها، لذلك فهي توجد في البيئة المنزلية، وتقوم بعمليات إصلاح وإفساد، فبها نُخمر العجين، وتنضج الثمار كالموز وتحلل بقايا الطعام، كما أنها تسبب أمراض الصدر، والعينين، والتعفن بين الأقدام والأمراض الجلدية، والحساسية، وهي توجد في الموكيت، ومرشحات مكيفات الهواء، وفي الأتربة، والأحذية، والألبسة والمياه، والطعام، والشراب، وحتى ننظم وجود تلك الفطريات علينا بالنظافة العامة، وتنظيف الموكيت والسجاد دائمًا بالمكانس الكهربائية، وتهوية البيت، وتنظيف الأحذية والجوارب، ودورات المياه، والمقاعد والثلاجات وأغطية السراير، وكل محتويات البيت، وبذلك نحد من التأثيرات السلبية لتلك الفطريات وننظم وجودها في البيت. ​




صورة لحد أنوع البكتريا التي تعيش معنا​

وتأتي بعد ذلك البكتريا واسعة الانتشار فهي موجودة في نفس أماكن وجود الفطريات وتتميز بأن معظمها وحيد الخلية وتتخذ الأشكال الكروية، والعصوية، والواوية، ومنها النافع والضار تمامًا مثل الفطريات، وهي سريعة التكاثر والانتشار تسبب أمراض السل، وتعفن الأنسجة، وإتلاف الأطعمة، وإنتاج السموم وخاصة التسمم الغذائي، وحتى نتغلب عليها علينا بنفس الخطوات والإجراءات التي ذكرناها مع الفطريات. 
وتأتي بعد ذلك الفيروسات، وهي من أخطر المُمْرضات، لسرعة انتشارها وسرعة تكاثرها، ومقدرتها الفائقة على التغيير الجيني والتحمل البيئي، وهي تسبب أمراض خطيرة كالأيدز، والالتهاب الكبدي الوبائي، وبعضها يسبب السرطان، لذلك وجب الحذر منها مع اتباع نظام تنظيف دائم في المنزل، والتحذير من المرض بالفيروسات الخطيرة، واتباع تعاليم الدين الإسلامي في العلاقات الزوجية. 
فهذه أهم سكان تعيش معنا في البيوت والحياة، ولا سبيل لمنعها مع دخول البيوت والقيام بأنشطتها المدمرة في البيت والبيئة المحيطة بنا، فهي سكان بلا حدود، لذلك وجب الاهتمام بها، والقراءة عنها، والتعامل معها بالأساليب العلمية الحديثة كما يجب علينا غسل الفاكهة والخضروات قبل وضعها في الثلاجات، مع تجفيفها جيدًا بعد غسلها لنزيل عنها الكائنات الحية الدقيقة، ونحول دون تعفنها بإزالة ماء الغسيل عنها بتجفيفها، ويجب تنظيف خزانات المياه فوق السطوح وفي أبيار البيوت، مع الحد من استخدام المنظفات والمطهرات الكيماوية، لأن الإسراف في استخدامها يؤدي إلى حدوث مناعة عند هذه الكائنات الحية فلا تتأثر بها بعد مدة، ويجب عدم إدخال الأحذية إلى الداخل خاصة في البيوت المغطاة بالموكيت البيئة المحببة لتلك الكائنات وغيرها، ويجب استبدال الموكيت بالبلاط أو السيراميك لسهولة تنظيفه وصعوبة عيش هذه الكائنات عليه، كما يجب تهوية السجاجيد في الشمس وتنظيف مرشحات المكيفات بصفة دورية، وعدم تكديس المخلفات في البيت وخارجه، مع اتباع الطرائق الصحية في التعامل مع هذه الكائنات الحية وأفضل الطرق هي الوقاية، فالوقاية خير من العلاج وجرام وقاية خير من قنطار علاج، مع ملاحظة أن هناك مئات الأجناس مع الحشرات والمفصليات والحيوانات وخاصة العثه، والعناكب، والبراغيث، والقمل وغيرها.. وهذه لم نتكلم عنها في هذا المقال لأن المجال لا يتسع لذكرها والتي أدعو الله أحد المختصين في عالم الحيوان للكتابة عنها لعموم الناس. 
قال الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز:( فَلَا أُقْسِمُ بِمَا تُبْصِرُونَ (38) وَمَا لَا تُبْصِرُونَ (39) إِنَّهُ لَقَوْلُ رَسُولٍ كَرِيمٍ) صدق الله العظيم.
أ.د. نظمي خليل أبو العطا موسى 
أستاذ النبات في جامعة عين شمس سابقا​


----------



## tamer (5 يوليو 2008)

*نتائج مذهلة للعلاج بالعسل*

نتائج مذهلة للعلاج بالعسل ​







نشرت شبكة (CNN) الإخبارية تقريراً عن نتائج مذهلة للعلاج بالعسل أحببنا إيراده كما هو للفائدة:​
شيكاغو، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN)-- أكدت دراسة طبية حديثة أن العلاج التقليدي بمنح الأطفال المصابين بالسعال ملعقة من العسل يترك بالفعل الأثر المتوخى منه ويساعدهم على النوم دون مصاعب، وذلك بمعدلات تفوق بصورة واضحة الأدوية المركبة الحديثة. 
واثبت التجربة التي اعتمدت على تقارير قدمها الآباء عن حالة أولادهم الصحية أن العسل ترك نتائج أفضل بكثير من سائر العلاجات، وذلك بفعل قدرته على خلق طبقة واقية ومهدئة فوق حناجر الأطفال الحساسة جراء الالتهابات مما يخفف من سعالهم. 
وعلق الدكتور إيان بول، وهو الطبيب الذي ترأس الدراسة في جامعة بنسلفانيا، على خلاصة البحث ممازحاً، "ستعتمد الكثير من العائلات على نتائج هذه الدراسة، وسيقرون بأن الجدات كنّ على حق." 
وتأتي هذه الدراسة في وقت تحذر فيه الأوساط الطبية من الآثار الجانية لعقاقير أنفلونزا وسعال الأطفال على من هم دون سن السادسة، وقد بادرت، في هذا السياق، بعض دوائر الصحة الأمريكية والغربية إلى سحب عدد من تلك الأدوية من الأسواق. 
وأكد عدد من أطباء الأطفال الذين اطلعوا على الدراسة أنهم سيقومون بتقديم هذه المعلومات لأولياء الأمور الراغبين في منح أطفالهم علاجات بديلة، مع تحذيرهم بعدم تقديم العسل للأطفال الذين لم يبلغوا عامهم الأول بعد بسبب إمكانية تسببه بالتسمم في حالات نادرة. 
وشملت الدراسة 105 أطفال مصابين بالتهاب الحنجرة، وقد تم تقسيمهم إلى ثلاث مجموعات منحت إحداها العسل، فيما منحت أخرى عقاراً بطعم العسل يحتوي مادة "دكستروميثوروفان،" فيما تسلمت المجموعة الثالثة دواء وهمياً، وفقاً لأسوشيتد برس. 
وأوضحت الاستمارات التي تم جمعها بعد انتهاء التجربة أن الأطفال الذين تناولوا العسل أظهروا أفضل النتائج بما يتعلق بالسعال خلال النوم. 
يذكر أن الدراسة التي ستنشر في إحدى الدوريات العلمية الأمريكية الشهر الجاري ممولة من "المجلس القومي للعسل" التابع بدوره لوزارة الزراعة الأمريكية.
صدق الله سبحانه وتعالى لما قال في كتابه العزيزوَأَوْحَى رَبُّكَ إِلَى النَّحْلِ أَنِ اتَّخِذِي مِنَ الْجِبَالِ بُيُوتاً وَمِنَ الشَّجَرِ وَمِمَّا يَعْرِشُونَ، ثُمَّ كُلِي مِن كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ فَاسْلُكِي سُبُلَ رَبِّكِ ذُلُلاً يَخْرُجُ مِن بُطُونِهَا شَرَابٌ مُّخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهُ فِيهِ شِفَاء لِلنَّاسِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ) [النحل : 68 ، 69].
ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم  الشفاء في ثلاثة : في شرطة محجم أو شربة عسل أو كية بنار و أنهى أمتي عن الكي) أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه.​


----------



## tamer (5 يوليو 2008)

*الكعبة المشرفة دراسة تحليلية للخصائص التصميمية*

الكعبة المشرفة دراسة تحليلية للخصائص التصميمية​






دكتور مهندس يحيى حسن وزيرى
أستاذ العمارة المساعد ومحاضر بكلية الآثار جامعة القاهرة
مقدمة:
الكعبة المشرفة هي أول بيت وضع للناس مصداقا لقوله تعالى: "إن أول بيت وضع للناس للذي ببكة مباركا وهدى للعالمين"[1]، وقد اختار الله سبحانه وتعالى هذا البيت العتيق بمكة المكرمة ليكون القبلة التى يتجه إليها المسلمون في صلاتهم، خمس مرات على الأقل في اليوم والليلة.
لقد قررت كتب الفقه الإسلامي أن التوجه للقبلة يعتبر أحد شروط صحة الصلاة، لذلك فلقد أكدت العديد من الآيات القرآنية ضرورة التوجه للمسجد الحرام حيث الكعبة المشرفة عند الصلاة، يقول سبحانه وتعالى: "وحيثما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره"[2]، أي شطر المسجد الحرام.
ولا تقتصر وظيفة الكعبة المشرفة على كونها القبلة التي يتم التوجه إليها في الصلاة، بل إن الله جعل الطواف حولها هو أحد مناسك الحج والعمرة، كما جعل الطواف حول الكعبة من خصوصيات تحية المسجد الحرام بدلا من صلاة ركعتي تحية المسجد، كما يحدث في باقي مساجد الأرض، وقد ورد الأمر بالطواف حول الكعبة المشرفة في قوله تعالى: "وليطوفوا بالبيت العتيق"[3].
وهذا يعنى أن أهم وظيفتين للكعبة المشرفة هما: أن تكون قبلة يتم التوجه إليها في الصلاة، كما أنها أيضا مبنى يتم الطواف حوله أثناء أداء مناسك الحج والعمرة وبديلا لركعتي تحية المسجد. 
إن الدراسات التحليلية التي أجريت على الكعبة المشرفة تعتبر قليلة نسبيا، ومن أهمها الدراسة التي قام بها الباحث "نجيب جدال"[4]، لذلك فإن هذا البحث يهدف إلى دراسة الخصائص التصميمية للكعبة المشرفة ومدى توافقها مع وظيفتها، باعتبارها قبلة يتم التوجه إليها في الصلاة من أي مكان في الأرض.
وعادة ما تشتمل دراسة الخصائص التصميمية لأي مبنى على ثلاثة أشياء أساسية:
دراسة الموقع الجغرافي للمبنى، والوصف الهندسي ويشمل دراسة الشكل والنسب الهندسية، و دراسة أسلوب توجيه المبنى. 
لذلك فإن البحث سيقوم بدراسة هذه الخصائص التصميمية، من أجل معرفة مدى توافق هذه الخصائص مع الناحية الوظيفية للكعبة المشرفة.
أولا: مميزات الموقع الجغرافي للكعبة المشرفة:
تقع الكعبة المشرفة في مكة المكرمة والتي يتحدد موقعها الجغرافي بخط عرض 21 درجة و25 دقيقة شمالا، وخط طول 39 درجة و49 دقيقة شرقا[5].
لقد تمت بعض الدراسات العلمية التي توضح أسباب اختيار الموقع الجغرافي لمكة المكرمة حيث توجد الكعبة المشرفة، باعتبارها القبلة التي يتجه إليها المسلمون في صلاتهم أو يحجون إليها لأداء مناسك الحج والعمرة، وقد توصلت هذه الدراسات لما يلي:
1- مكة المكرمة مركز اليابسة للعالمين القديم والجديد:
في محاولة جادة لتحديد الاتجاهات الدقيقة إلى مكة المكرمة من المدن الرئيسية في العالم باستخدام الحاسوب الكمبيوتر، توصل الدكتور حسين كمال الدين إلى تمركز مكة المكرمة في قلب دائرة تمر بأطراف جميع القارات، أي أن اليابسة على سطح الكرة الأرضية موزعة تقريبا حول مكة المكرمة توزيعا منتظما، وأن هذه المدينة المقدسة تعتبر مركزا لليابسة[6]، شكل (1)، وهذا التوسط ينطبق على كل من العالم القديم والعالم الجديد.




شكل 1: رسم القارات السبع للعالم يوضح أن مكة المكرمة هي مركز اليابسة[7].​

أما الدكتور مسلم شلتوت فقد أكد الدراسة السابقة عندما أعد ورقة بحثية أثبت فيها أيضا،أن مكة المكرمة تقع في مركز اليابسة للعالمين القديم و الحديث، وذلك باستخدام برنامج للحاسب الآلي، وفيما يلي أهم نتائج هذه الدراسة[8]:
أ- بالنسبة لتوسط مكة المكرمة ليابسة العالم القديم:
تم اختيار تسع مدن وجزر لتكون هي حدود العالم القديم، وتم تحديد موقعها وبعدها عن مكة المكرمة، وقد وجد أن المسافة القوسية The arch distance بين هذه المدن والجزر وبين مكة المكرمة تقريبا 8039 كم في المتوسط، مما يعنى أن مكة المكرمة تقع في مركز دائرة يمر محيطها بالثلاث قارات آسيا وأفريقيا وأوروبا التي كانت تكوّن وتمثل العالم القديم قبل اكتشاف الأمريكتين.
ب- بالنسبة لتوسط مكة المكرمة ليابسة العالم الجديد:
تم حساب المسافة بين مكة المكرمة والمدن الآتية:
1- مدينة ويلنجتون تقع في نيوزيلند بشرق قارة استراليا: وجد أن المسافة بينها وبين مكة المكرمة 13040 كم.
2- كورن هورن أبعد نقطة في أمريكا الجنوبية: وجد أن المسافة بينها وبين مكة المكرمة 13120 كم.
3- شمال ألاسكا أبعد نقطة في شمال أمريكا: وجد أن المسافة بينها وبين مكة المكرمة 13600 كم.
وعلى ذلك فإن المسافة المتوسطة بين أبعد نقاط العالم الجديد وبين مكة المكرمة هي تقريبا 13253 كم، مما يعنى أيضا أن مكة المكرمة تقع في مركز دائرة تمر بحدود قارات العالم الجديد، وهذه الدائرة تمر أيضا بالحدود الشرقية والحدود الغربية للقطب الجنوبي.
وهنا يظهر لنا أن اختيار موقع مكة المكرمة لتكون فيها الكعبة المشرفة قبلة المسلمين، هو اختيار إلهي فيه حكمة كبرى لم تكن لتعرف إلا بعد ظهور الحقائق والاكتشافات العلمية الحديثة، فالمسلمون عندما يتجهون في صلاتهم إلى مكة المكرمة فهم يتجهون إلى موقع يعتبر بمثابة مركز اليابسة، كما أنه لا يخفى دلالة توسط موقع مكة المكرمة على تسهيل الحج والعمرة للمسلمين من مختلف بقاع الأرض، فموقعها متوسط بالنسبة لكافة القارات فهي لا تقع في أقصى الشرق أو الغرب، أو في أقصى الشمال أو الجنوب.
وقد جاء في معجم البلدان لياقوت الحموي قوله[9]: "أول ما خلق الله في الأرض مكان الكعبة، ثم دحا الأرض من تحتها، فهي سرة الأرض ووسط الدنيا، وأم القرى أولها الكعبة، وبكة حول مكة، وحول مكة الحرام، وحول الحرام الدنيا"، وهو ما يوضح أيضا أن علماء المسلمين القدامى قد فهموا ووعوا حقيقة أن مكة المكرمة هي وسط الدنيا، كما حدد البعض منهم اتجاهات وزوايا القبلة بالنسبة للبلاد الإسلامية وعلاقتها بمكة المكرمة.
إن موقع مكة المكرمة الفريد من نوعه أدى إلى أن يطالب أحد الباحثين الغربيين، واسمه "أرنولد كيسرلنج" Arnold Keysrling، إلى أن يكون خط طول مكة المكرمة 39 درجة و49 دقيقة شرقا هو خط الطول الأساسي[10]، بدلا من خط طول جرينتش بانجلترا والذي تم فرضه على العالم سنة 1882م، وقت أن كانت الإمبراطورية البريطانية هي أكبر قوة موجودة في العالم.
2- إشارة الظلال إلى مكة المكرمة [11]:
لقد أدى وقوع مكة المكرمة في المنطقة المدارية الاستوائية، أي في المنطقة التي تقع بين مدارى السرطان والجدي، وتحديدا عند خط عرض 21 درجة و25 دقيقة شمالا وخط طول حوالي 39.5 درجة شرق جرينتش، إلى ارتباط مبانيها وبالتالي الكعبة المشرفة بظاهرة فلكية هامة، وهى تعامد الشمس عليها مرتين كل عام وقت صلاة الظهر (الزوال)(12)، وذلك يومي 29 مايو و16 يولية. 
ويمكن الاستفادة من هذه الظاهرة الطبيعية لتحديد أو تصحيح اتجاه القبلة من كل البلاد والأماكن بنصف الكرة الأرضية المضاءة بالشمس في هذين اليومين، وتحديدا لحظة الزوال الظهر الشرعي في الساعة 12 و 18 دقيقة حسب التوقيت المحلى لمدينة مكة المكرمة يوم 29 مايو، وكذلك في الساعة 12 و27 دقيقة في يوم 16 يوليو من كل عام، حيث تكون الشمس عمودية تماما على مكة المكرمة وينعدم ظل الشاخص فيها آنذاك.
وفى هذين التوقيتين بالضبط يمكن لكل بلد مقابلة التوقيت المحلى لها معهما، وعن طريق مراقبة ظل شاخص موضوع عموديا على الأرض، فان اتجاه القبلة يكون في الجهة المعاكسة لظل ذلك الشاخص آنذاك، حيث يشير امتداد ظل الشاخص إلى موقع القبلة التي تتعامد عليها الشمس في هذين الوقتين كدليل ومرشد عليها، شكل 2.





شكل (2): في لحظة تعامد الشمس على مدينة مكة المكرمة يمكن تحديد اتجاه القبلة في البلاد الأخرى، عن طريق اتجاه الظل الممدود، حيث يكون اتجاه القبلة معاكسا لاتجاه الظل[13].​


لقد أورد الفلكي المسلم "نصير الدين الطوسي" المولود سنة 597 هجرية في كتابه "التذكرة في علم الهيئة"، أنه يمكن معرفة "سمت القبلة" كما يلي[14]: "ولمعرفة سمت القبلة طرق كثيرة لا يليق إيرادها هاهنا، فلنقتصر على وجه سهل وهو أن الشمس تكون مارة بسمت رأس مكة عند كونها في الدرجة الثامنة من الجوزاء، والثالثة والعشرين من السرطان وقت انتصاف النهار هناك، والفضل بين نصف نهارها ونصف نهار سائر البلدان يكون بقدر التفاوت بين الطولين، فليؤخذ التفاوت ويؤخذ لكل خمسة عشر جزءا ساعة ولكل جزء أربع دقائق، فيكون ما اجتمع ساعات البعد عن نصف النهار، وليرصد في ذلك اليوم ذلك الوقت قبل نصف النهار إن كانت مكة شرقية أو بعده إن كانت مكة غربية، فسمت الظل ساعة إذ يكون سمت القبلة".
إن الفقرة السابقة تؤكد أن المسلمين الأوائل قد توصلوا إلى طريقة تحديد اتجاه القبلة نتيجة تعامد الشمس على مكة المكرمة، مرتين في العام وقت منتصف النهار تماما، على التفصيل الذي أوضحناه، ويكون اتجاه الظل ساعة إذ هو اتجاه القبلة حيث الكعبة المشرفة.
إن أسلوب تحديد اتجاه القبلة عن طريق الظلال، يعتبر أدق طريقة معروفة لتحديد اتجاه القبلة من أي مكان أو موقع بالكرة الأرضية، وهو ما يوضح أن اختيار موقع الكعبة المشرفة في مدينة مكة المكرمة، يتناسب تماما مع وظيفتها كقبلة يتم التوجه إليها في الصلاة، لأن التوجه للقبلة يستلزم التعرف إلى طرق علمية دقيقة تساعد على التوجه إليها من أي موقع أو مدينة بالكرة الأرضية.
ثانيا: دراسة تحليلية لشكل الكعبة المشرفة ونسبها الهندسية:
1- دراسة الشكل الهندسي:
أورد عالم الآثار الإنجليزي "كريزول" في كتابه الشهير "الآثار الإسلامية الأولى ما يلي[15]: " في حياة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كان الحرم في مكة مؤلفا من بناء صغير مستطيل الشكل لا سقف له الكعبة، له أربعة جدران أعلى من ارتفاع الإنسان بقليل حسب رواية ابن هشام[16]، أو حوالي 9 أذرع حوالي 4.5م حسب رواية الأزرقي[17]، مبنية من الحجارة العادية دون ملاط مونة، وكان الحرم مستطيل الشكل يقصد الكعبة أطوال جوانبه- حسب رواية الأزرقي- 32 ذراعا شمال- شرق، و22 ذراعا شمال- غرب، و31 ذراعا جنوب- غرب، و20 ذراعا جنوب- شرق..، هذا الحرم الصغير المعروف بالكعبة يقوم في أسفل الوادي الذي تحيط به منازل مكة الملتصقة به.."، شكل 3.
إن الوصف السابق يعنى أن أطوال أضلاع الكعبة الأصلية هي على التوالي كما يلي[18]: 
· الضلع الشمالي الشرقي 32 ذراعا.
· الضلع الشمالي الغربي 22 ذراعا.
· الضلع الجنوبي الغربي 31 ذراعا.
· الضلع الجنوبي الشرقي 20 ذراعا.






شكل (3- أ) : تصور لشكل الكعبة كما جاء وصفها في كتب التراث الاسلامى من رسم الباحث الكويتي محمد سليمان النفيسى[19]، ومقاساتها تبعا للأزرقى هي: 20×32×22×31 ذراعا.​ 





شكل (3- ب): مسقط أفقي للكعبة المشرفة كما رفع قواعدها سيدنا إبراهيم (من رسم الباحث).​ 
وهو ما يعني أنه لا يوجد ضلع من أضلاع الكعبة الأصلية يساوى أي من الأضلاع الأخرى، كما أنه لا يوجد ضلع يوازى الضلع المقابل، وهذه هي سمات الأشكال ذات الأربعة أضلاع التى يطلق عليها من ناحية توصيف الشكل الهندسي بالأشكال "المنحرفة" أو "مختلفة الأضلاع"[20]، وهى من الأشكال نادرة الاستعمال في المساقط الأفقية بصفة عامة، مقارنة بالأشكال الهندسية الأخرى كالمربع أو المستطيل أو شبه المنحرف وغيرها. 
إن مقاسات الكعبة الأصلية كما وردت في كتاب الأزرقي "أخبار مكة"، كما رفع قواعدها سيدنا إبراهيم، تختلف عن مقاسات الكعبة الحالية والتي تنقص عدة أذرع من جهة حجر إسماعيل منذ أن جددت قريش بناءها[21]، كما ورد ذلك في بعض الأحاديث النبوية، ففي صحيح البخاري-رحمه الله تعالى- قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يا عائشة، لولا أن قومك حديث عهد بجاهلية، لأمرت بالبيت فهدم، فأدخلت فيه ما أخرج منه"[22].
إن مقاسات الكعبة حاليا منذ أن جدد بناءها في عهد قريش كما يلي[23]، شكل (4):
· الضلع الشمالي الشرقي 11.68 مترا.
· الضلع الشمالي الغربي 9.90 مترا.
· الضلع الجنوبي الغربى 12.04 مترا.
· الضلع الجنوبي الشرقي 10.18 مترا.




شكل(4): المسقط الأفقي للكعبة المشرفة منذ عهد قريش وإلى وقتنا الحالي[24].​ 
إن الشكل الهندسي للكعبة منذ أن رفع جدرانها سيدنا إبراهيم إلى الآن لم يتغير، بالرغم من حدوث نقص من طولها من جهة حجر إسماعيل حين جددت قريش بناءها، فالشكل الهندسي للكعبة هو الشكل المنحرف أو مختلف الأضلاع، وهو شكل نادر الاستعمال في المساقط الأفقية لأنه لا يوجد فيه أضلاع متساوية في الطول أو متوازية على الإطلاق.
لقد ورد في العديد من الدراسات والمراجع خاصة غير العربية[25]، أن سبب تسمية الكعبة بهذا المسمى أنها مكعبة الشكل، ولكن مقاسات الكعبة توضح غير ذلك كما بينا، وهذا يعنى أن سبب التسمية لا يتفق مع الشكل الهندسي.
إن سبب هذه التسمية يمكن أن يكون راجعا لسبب آخر وهو بروز الكعبة، فالكعب في اللغة هو العظم الناتئ عند ملتقى الساق والقدم[26]، ويقال في اللغة: "كعبت الفتاة أي نهد ثديها فهي كاعب[27]، ومنها قوله تعالى في وصف الحور العين: "وكواعب أترابا"[28]، فمن المعنى اللغوي لكلمة "الكعبة" نرجح أن سبب التسمية راجع إلى بروزها، لا لكونها مكعبة الشكل لأن هذا لا يتفق مع شكلها الهندسي كما أوضحنا.
2- دراسة النسب الهندسية للكعبة المشرفة: 
بناء على التحليل الهندسي للمقاسات الأصلية لمبنى الكعبة المشرفة، شكل (5)، كما بناها سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام فقد تم التوصل لما يلي:
1- النسبة المتوسطة ما بين عرض مبنى الكعبة إلى طولها هي 2: 3، وهى نسبة هندسية دقيقة ومحددة. 
2- النسبة المتوسطة ما بين عرض مبنى الكعبة مابين حائطها الجنوبي (بين الركنين الأسود واليماني)، وطولها حتى نهاية حجر إسماعيل هي 1: 2، وهى أيضا نسبة هندسية دقيقة.
3- النسبة الحقيقية بين حائط الكعبة بين الركنين الأسود واليماني إلى حائط الكعبة مابين الركنين الأسود والعراقي هي 1: 1.60 وهى تعرف باسم النسبة الذهبية (فاى)، وهى تعتبر من وجهة النظر الهندسية أفضل نسبة مريحة للعين البشرية ولم تعرف تحديدا إلا بدءا من الحضارة الإغريقية، على يد الرياضي الأغريقى "فيثاغورس"، حيث وجد فيثاغورس واليونانيون القدماء أن هذه النسبة مريحة بصريا، وتشكل أحد أهم معايير الجمال في الطبيعة، لذا فقد اعتمدوا هذا المستطيل الذهبي في عمائرهم[29].





مقارنة بمقاسات الكعبة الحالية (من عمل الباحث)شكل (5): التحليل الهندسي لمقاسات الكعبة المشرفة الأصلية والحالية (من رسم الباحث).​

إن التحليل الهندسي السابق للمقاسات الأصلية للكعبة المشرفة يوضح دقة نسبها الهندسية بصفة عامة، ومن جانب آخر يوضح تميزا في اختيار النسبة الهندسية الأصلية مابين الحائط الجنوبي الغربي والحائط الشمالي الشرقي (الحائطان الملتقيان عند ركن الحجر الأسود)، حيث إن النسبة الحقيقية بينهما هي "النسبة الذهبية" (فاى).
ثالثا: دراسة أسلوب توجيه الكعبة المشرفة: 
في هذا المحور من البحث سنحاول أن نوضح أن وضع وتوجيه الكعبة المشرفة بحيث يمكن الاهتداء إليها في الصلاة، هو وضع مقصود يتمشى مع وظيفتها الأساسية كقبلة للمسلمين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها. 
1- دراسة توجيه الكعبة المشرفة: 
توصل المهندس محمد المعتز بالله الكنانى بعد قياس زوايا انحراف الكعبة المشرفة (عام 1410 هجرية)، إلى أن محور الكعبة الواصل بين الركن العراقي والركن اليماني مارا بمركز الكعبة، يتجه إلى الشمال المغناطيسي مع انحراف يسير جهة الشرق يقدر بحوالي 3.50 درجة[30].
لقد قام مقدم البحث بدراسة الصورة الجوية الملتقطة بالأقمار الصناعية باستخدام برنامج "جوجل ايرث" Google earth، وبمقارنة توجيه المسقط الأفقي للكعبة حاليا بالنسبة لخطوط الطول، شكل (6)، اتضح من ذلك أن قطر الكعبة الواصل بين الركن اليماني والركن العراقي يميل بحوالي 7 درجات جهة الشرق عن اتجاه الشمال الحقيقي، وهذا يعنى أن الخط الواصل بين الركن اليماني الحالي والركن العراقي الأصلي، يشير تماما إلى اتجاه الشمال الحقيقي،شكل (7).




شكل (6): صورة جوية للكعبة المشرفة بالأقمار الصناعية عليها خطوط الطول والعرض. (دراسة الباحث)​ 






شكل (7): الخط الواصل بين الركن اليماني والركن العراقي الأصلي يشير إلى اتجاه الشمال الحقيقي تماما.(من دراسة ورسم الباحث)​ 
لقد أدى توجيه الكعبة بهذا الأسلوب إلى أن ترتبط ببعض الظواهر الفلكية المعينة، فالشمس في فصل الصيف تشرق من أمام الحائط الشمالي الشرقي الذي به باب الكعبة، أما الشمس شتاء فتغرب من أمام الحائط الشمالي الغربى (مابين الركنين اليماني والشامي)، أما الاتجاه المتعامد على الضلع الواصل بين ركن الحجر الأسود والركن اليماني يأخذ اتجاه شروق الشمس في فصل الشتاء،وفي نفس الوقت يأخذ اتجاه النجم سهيل (سهيل اليمن) عند شروقه في الجهة الشرقية الجنوبية، وهذا النجم يعتبر ألمع نجوم السماء بعد نجم الشعرى اليمانية، أما الضلع الواقع بين الركن العراقي والركن الشامي يأخذ اتجاه ثلاثة نجوم في يد المحراث في مجموعة الدب الأكبر والتي كان يسميها العرب نجوم بنات نعش[31]، شكل(8).
وقد تم العثور على مخطوط عربي نادر في مكتبة ميلانو (المجموعة 73) بايطاليا لفلكي مسلم من عدن باليمن يسمي محمد ابن أبي بكر الفارسي كتبه في عام 1290 ميلادي(في القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي)، وذلك المخطوط ينص بأن الكعبة بنيت بحيث أن كل ركن فيها يقابل اتجاه ريح من الرياح الأربع التي تهب علي مكة المكرمة خلال فصول العام[32].
فالرياح الأولى تسمى الصابا وكانت تهب علي ركن الحجر الأسود وما حوله أي إنها رياح شرقية، والرياح الثانية تسمى الجنوب وكانت تهب على الركن اليماني وما حوله، والرياح الثالثة تسمى الدبور وكانت تهب علي الركن الغربي وما حوله، والرياح الرابعة تسمى الشمال وكانت تهب على الركن الشمالي وما حوله.
وإذا كان التوجه للقبلة هو أحد أهم الثوابت الخاصة بعمارة المساجد مصداقا لقول الله سبحانه وتعالى: "قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره"[33]، فإن المسلمين الأوائل قد استفادوا من ارتباط بعض الظواهر الفلكية السابقة بالكعبة المشرفة من أجل تحديد اتجاه القبلة ولو بطريقة تقريبية.






شكل (8- أ ): مسقط أفقي للكعبة المشرفة موضحا عليه بعض الظواهر الفلكية المرتبطة بها[34].​ 







شكل (8-ب): منظور للكعبة المشرفة موضحا عليه أهم الظواهر الفلكية المرتبطة بها (من عمل الباحث).​ 
فمع انتشار الإسلام شمالا وجنوبا وشرقا وغربا لعب النجم سهيل ونجوم بنات نعش دورا كبيرا في تحديد اتجاهات القبلة في البلاد الإسلامية المترامية الأطراف، بجانب المزولة الشمسية، وعلي أساس علم الفلك المتوارث الشعبي Folk Astronomy عند العرب في ذلك الوقت قبل قيام الحضارة العربية الإسلامية وتقدم علم الفلك تقدما كبيرا غير مسبوق.
فقد أورد الباحثان الغربيان "ديفيد كنج" و"هاوكنجز" في بحثهما المنشور عام 1982م بمجلة "تاريخ الفلك"[35]، أن المسلمين الأوائل من ذوى الأصول المكية كانوا يعرفون حين يقفون أمام حوائط الكعبة أو أركانها، أنهم سوف يرون بعض الظواهر الفلكية كشروق أو غروب الشمس، أو بعض نجوم السماء الثابتة (كسهيل اليمن، ومجموعة نجوم بنات نعش).
كما أوضحا أن مسجد عمرو بن العاص بمدينة الفسطاط بمصر تتجه قبلته إلى حيث موضع شروق الشمس شتاء، أما مساجد العراق الأولى فتتجه قبلتها حيث موضع غروب الشمس شتاء، مما يعنى أن المسلمين الأوائل وخاصة من ذوى الأصول المكية كانوا يستعينون بالظواهر الفلكية المرتبطة بالكعبة المشرفة، للاستدلال على اتجاه القبلة في العقود الإسلامية الأولى قبل تقدم علم المساحة.
كما ورد في كتب التراث الإسلامي ما يدل على معرفة المسلمين الأوائل بهذه الظواهر الفلكية، فقد أورد الإمام أبو حامد الغزالي المتوفى سنة 505 هجرية في كتابه "إحياء علوم الدين"، أن أدلة معرفة القبلة ثلاثة أقسام[36]:
1- أرضية: كالاستدلال بالجبال والقرى والأنهار.
2- هوائية: كالاستدلال بالرياح شمالها وجنوبها وصباها ودبورها.
3- وسماوية: وهى النجوم.
وهو ما يوضح معرفة المسلمين باستخدام النجوم والرياح في الاستدلال على القبلة، وهى ظواهر مرتبطة بالكعبة المشرفة كما أوضحنا.
ومما يؤكد ذلك أيضا ما ورد في كتاب "الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة" في مبحث "ما تعرف به القبلة"[37]، أن الشافعية قالوا يجوز أن يستدل على القبلة "بالقطب" مع وجود المحاريب إذا كان يعرفه يقينا ويعرف الاستدلال به في كل قطر، وقد ورد في نفس المرجع نفسه أن "القطب" هو نجم صغير في بنات نعش الصغرى، ويستدل به على القبلة في كل جهة بحسبها أيضا[38]. 
وقد أوضحنا أن مجموعة بنات نعش النجمية من المجموعات النجمية المرتبطة في غروبها، أضلاع الكعبة المشرفة وهو الضلع المحدود بالركنين العراقي والشامي، وهو ما يثبت أن فقهاء المسلمين كانوا يعرفون هذه المعلومة بدليل أنهم قد أفتوا بجواز الاستدلال بنجم "القطب" المنتمى لهذه المجموعة النجمية.
إن الأدلة السابقة توضح أهمية ارتباط بعض الظواهر الفلكية بالكعبة المشرفة، حيث تمكن المسلمون الأوائل بدون استعمال البوصلة المغناطيسية وقبل تحديد اتجاهات القبلة بدقة من بلاد المسلمين، من الاعتماد على هذه الظواهر الفلكية من أجل تحديد اتجاه القبلة في الأمصار والبلاد المفتوحة ولو بطريقة تقريبية، وهو ما يعطى دليلا ماديا على أن اختيار وضع وتوجيه الكعبة المشرفة لم يكن عشوائيا، ولكن هذا الوضع من أجل أن ترتبط بهذه الظواهر الفلكية مما سهل على المسلمين الأوائل تحديد اتجاه القبلة بطريقة تقريبية، وتحقيق قول الله سبحانه وتعالى: "وحيثما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره".
2- إلى أي الجهات في العالم تشير أركان الكعبة المشرفة؟:
قام مقدم هذا البحث بعمل دراسة لمعرفة إلى أي الجهات من اليابسة المعمورة تشير أركان الكعبة المشرفة الأصلية)، وكانت نتائج الدراسة كما يلي، انظر شكل (9):
1- الركن المعروف باسم الركن العراقي يشير بالفعل إلى غرب العراق، وآخر جهات اليابسة التى يشير إليها هذا الركن هي المنطقة المعروفة باسم "سهل أوروبا الشرقي"، وهى منطقة تقع على الحدود مابين قارتي آسيا وأوروبا، وهذا يعنى أن الركن المسمى بالركن العراقي يشير إلى قارة أوروبا.
2- الركن المعروف باسم الركن الشامي، لا يشير من قريب أو بعيد إلى بلاد الشام ولكن يشير إلى الساحل الغربي للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وهو ما يعنى أن هذا الركن يشير إلى أمريكا.
3- الركن المعروف باسم الركن اليماني، لا يشير من قريب أو بعيد إلى بلاد اليمن ولكن يشير إلى الساحل الشرقي من أفريقيا وتحديدا إلى الساحل الشرقي لدولة "موزمبيق"، في موقع استراتيجى يتوسط قارتى استراليا وأمريكا الجنوبية، وهو ما يعنى أن هذا الركن يشير إلى قارة أفريقيا.
4- الركن الموجود به الحجر الأسود يشير إلى جزر ايريان الغربية (التابعة لقارة آسيا)، وهى تقع مابين قارتي أستراليا وآسيا، أي أن هذا الركن يشير إلى قارة آسيا.
إن النتائج السابقة توضح أن أركان الكعبة تشير إلى مواقع استراتيجية من اليابسة المعمورة، وأن كل موقع من هذه المواقع يقع بين قارتين من القارات الست المعمورة، وأن التسميات الواقعية للكعبة المشرفة هي: الركن الأوروبي، والركن الأمريكي، والركن الأفريقي، والركن الآسيوى، شكل (10)، وهو ما يوضح عالمية الكعبة المشرفة وأنها قد وضعت لكل الناس بالفعل في مركز اليابسة، مصداقا لقوله تعالى:" إن أول بيت وضع للناس للذى ببكة مباركا وهدى للعالمين"[39].









شكل (9): أركان الكعبة المشرفة تشير إلى مواقع إستراتيجية من أطراف اليابسة المعمورة، وهو ما يوضح عالمية الكعبة المشرفة وأنها وضعت لكل الناس (من عمل الباحث)​ 






شكل (10): المسميات الحقيقية لأركان الكعبة المشرفة (من عمل الباحث).​ 
* نتائج البحث:
توصل البحث للنتائج التالية:
1- يعتبر موقع الكعبة المشرفة بمكة المكرمة موقعا فريدا من نوعه، حيث أثبتت الدراسات العلمية الحديثة توسط مكة المكرمة لليابسة بالنسبة لكل من العالمين القديم والجديد.
2- يشير عكس اتجاه الظلال إلى موقع مكة المكرمة مرتين كل عام عندما تتعامد الشمس عليها (يومى 29 مايو و16 يولية)، فيمكن للمسلمين تحديد اتجاه القبلة أو تصحيحها بكل دقة فى كل بقاع الأرض، وتعتبر هذه الطريقة هي أدق طريقة معروفة الآن لتحديد اتجاه مكة المكرمة (القبلة).
3- الشكل الهندسي لمسقط الكعبة المشرفة هو الشكل المنحرف أو المختلف الأضلاع، وهو من الأشكال الهندسية نادرة الاستعمال في المبانى، وهذا يعنى أن سبب تسمية الكعبة بهذا الاسم ربما يرجع لبروزها لا لكونها مكعبة الشكل كما يرد فى العديد من الكتب والمراجع.
4- أثبت التحليل الهندسي لمقاسات الكعبة الأصلية أنها وضعت طبقا لنسب هندسية دقيقة ومحددة، من أهمها ما هو معروف باسم "النسبة الذهبية".
5- يشير ركن الكعبة الحالي المعروف بالركن العراقي إلى اتجاه الشمال الجغرافي مع انحراف يقدر بحوالي 7 درجات إلى الشرق، أما الركن العراقي الأصلي فيشير تماما إلى اتجاه الشمال الجغرافي الحقيقي.
6- أدى توجيه المسقط الأفقي للكعبة المشرفة بهذا الوضع إلى ارتباطها بظواهر فلكية معينة، كشروق الشمس أو غروبها من أمام حوائط معينة للكعبة، أو شروق بعض النجوم اللامعة من أمام حوائط أخرى، وهو ما مكّن المسلمين الأوائل من تحديد اتجاه القبلة ولو بطرق تقريبية، نتيجة استعانتهم بهذه الظواهر الفلكية، وهو ما أثبتته الأبحاث الحديثة.
7- تشير أركان الكعبة المشرفة إلى مواقع إستراتيجية من المعمورة، وتحديدا إلى قارات أوروبا وأمريكا وأفريقيا وآسيا، وهو ما يعطى بعدا عالميا للكعبة المشرفة، وعلى أساس ذلك فإن المسميات الحقيقية لأركان الكعبة المشرفة تكون كما يلي:
* الركن الأوروبي (حاليا العراقي).
* الركن الأمريكي (حاليا الشامي).
* الركن الأفريقي (حاليا اليماني).
* الركن الآسيوي (الموجود به الحجر الأسود).


----------



## tamer (5 يوليو 2008)

*جهاز تتبع الصور*

مع هذا الجهاز الجديد GISTEQ Photo Tracker تستطيع ليس فقط التقاط الصور الرقمية، ولكن أيضًا تستطيع أن تحدد مكان التقاط هذه الصور عن طريق نظام تحديد الأماكن الكوني GPS، بمعلومات دقيقة عن الإحداثيات التي تم تصوير اللقطة الرقمية فيها. 
والجهاز الجديد يستطيع أن يخزن الإحداثيات الجغرافية الدقيقة للمكان الذي تلتقط فيه الصور وهو مزود بمستقبل GPS مصمم ليعمل مع جميع الكاميرات الرقمية ويشير مصنعوه أنه يعمل مع كل الكاميرات الرقمية بلا استثناء ويتوافق معها. 






ويعمل الجهاز عن طريق برنامج مرفق به ليحدث عملية التزامن بينه وبين الساعة الخاصة بكاميرتك الرقمية، ثم يقوم البرنامج بعد ذلك باستخدام طابع زمني يتم إرفاقه مع صورك لإمدادها بإحداثيات الخرائط الجغرافية عن طريق وضع دبوس افتراضي به المعلومات عن تلك الصورة، كما تستطيع أيضًا أن تشارك صورك مع عائلتك وأصدقائك باستخدام برنامج الخرائط المرفق أو خدمة موقع Flickr على شبكة الإنترنت. كما سوف تحتاج إلى وصلة USB - وهي مرفقة مع الجهاز - من أجل جمع المعلومات الخاصة بالصور الرقمية.. ويتمتع الجهاز بحساسية عالية للمواقع وسرعة في تحديث البيانات ومدرج به بطارية عالية الجودة وذاكرة فلاش سعة 4 ميجا.


----------



## tamer (5 يوليو 2008)

*فلسطينية تنجح بتحويل الإشارات الصوتية إلى كهربائية*






قاد تفكير طالبة فلسطينية سعت للتخفيف من معاناة جدتها العجوز التي تعاني من صعوبة نزع وشحن سماعتها الصناعية الخاصة بتحسين القدرة على السمع، إلى مشروع اختراع تعكف الآن على تطويره للاستفادة من الأصوات المنبعثة في إنتاج تيار كهربائي لاستخدامه لشحن سماعات الأذن والأجهزة الكهربائية الصغيرة. آية أحمد القواسمي (18 عاما) طالبة سنة أولى في جامعة بير زيت تخصص فيزياء، ابتكرت جهازا يقوم على تحويل الإشارة الصوتية غير المنتظمة إلى إشارة كهربائية يمكن الاستفادة منها في تشغيل أجهزة كهربائية ومحركات صغيرة. 
وتقول آية القواسمي إن النتائج التي توصلت إليها في الوقت الحالي تمكنها من توليد تيار كهربائي ضعيف، يمكن من خلاله تشغيل وتحريك أدوات بسيطة كلعب الأطفال بمجرد صراخ الأطفال بالقرب منها. 
وأضافت للجزيرة نت أنه في حال تطوير الفكرة فإنها ستؤدي إلى ثورة حقيقية ستظهر آثارها الايجابية سريعا، وسيتمكن المستفيدون من الاستغناء عن شحن الأجهزة الكهربائية الصغيرة بالتيار الكهربائي والاستعاضة بالأمواج الصوتية لإتمام عملية الشحن. 
ويتكون الجهاز من ميكرفون بسيط وأسلاك، وساعة يد رقمية تعمل بمجرد التقاط الميكرفون الأصوات التي تتحول بدورها إلى تيار كهربائي يقوم بتشغيل الساعة الرقمية. 
وتؤكد الطالبة المخترعة أنها عندما طرحت فكرة المشروع على الأهل لم تلق تشجيعا من بعضهم فيما دعاها آخرون للتجربة، مشيرة إلى أن الكثيرين قالوا لها "لا يمكنك أن تقومي بما لم يقم به من هو أعظم منك". 
غير أن الفكرة بقيت في ذهن آية إلى أن انضمت للعمل كمتطوعة في إحدى المؤسسات الفلسطينية التي تعنى بالتعليم اللامنهجي، وهناك لقيت تشجيعا ودعما كبيرين. 
وفي مختبر قسم الفيزياء بجامعة بير زيت منحت الطالبة الفرصة للقيام بتجاربها اللازمة، إلا أن تغيب رئيس دائرة الفيزياء لمدة شهر بعد مرض ألم به -إضافة إلى تعارض وقت عملها بالمختبر مع مواعيد محاضرات الفني المشرف على مشروعها- أخـّرا إنجاز المشروع. 
من جانبه أوضح سامي ناصر فني مختبرات دائرة الفيزياء بالجامعة، أن مبدأ تحويل الإشارة الصوتية إلى إشارة كهربائية هو علم متعارف عليه وموجود. 
غير أن الجديد بالفكرة هو محاولة رفع كمية الكهرباء الخارجة من ميكرفون صغير الحجم -دون استخدام أداة تكبير تعمل على الطاقة الكهربائية- إلى إشارة كهربائية لاستخدامها في شحن جهاز أو محرك كهربائي صغير. 
وبيّن ناصر أن الطالبة آية وبعد سلسة من التجارب تمكنت من التوصل إلى طريقة غير مستخدمة، واستطاعت أن تحول 30 مل فولت ناتجة من ميكرفون صغير باستخدام محول رافع صغير جدا من إنتاج أحسن إشارة كهربائية مترددة قيمتها تصل إلى 2 فولت تقريبا. 
كما لفت إلى أنه كون الإشارة الكهربائية الناتجة مترددة لا تفيد في الشحن، قررت الطالبة استخدام دائرة تقويم لتحويل التيار المتردد إلى تيار مباشر باستخدام مقومات حساسة جدا للتيار المنخفض جدا والتي بدورها تقوم بتحويل التيار المتردد إلى تيار مباشر. 
وأضاف الفني الفيزيائي أنه تمت الاستفادة من هذا التيار المباشر في تشغيل ساعة يد رقمية، وكذلك محركات كهربائية صغيرة يتم استخدامها في أجهزة الحاسوب وآلات التسجيل الصوتية. وقال إن الجهود تنصب الآن للبحث عن السبل لرفع التيار الكهربائي (الأمبير) لدرجة كافية ليتم استخدامه في شحن بطارية سماعة الصُمّ.


----------



## tamer (5 يوليو 2008)

*طالب سعودي يخترع قلما فريدا من نوعه*





تمكن طالب جامعي سعودي، 20 عاما، من ابتكار تقنية جديدة لأقلام الكتابة هي الأولى من نوعها عالميا وتقدم العديد من المميزات الجديدة في هذا المجال. فقد تمكن مهند جبريل أبودية، الطالب بقسم هندسة الفضاء بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن من تصميم أقلام ذات نهايات ممغنطة تتفاعل مع ورق خاص، تمت إضافة بعض الأنسجة المعدنية إليه، ويمكن وضع هذه الأنسجة في الدفاتر العادية مما يحسن خط المستخدم لهذه التقنية بنسبة قد تصل إلى 60 في المائة. وبحسب أبو دية فإن هذا الابتكار يساعد الأطفال والمصابين ببعض الأمراض العصبية من الكتابة بتناسق مذهل. 
وأكد المبتكر أبو دية لـ«الشرق الأوسط» أن هذه الفكرة راودته عندما حاول تصميم قلم فضائي لمساعدة رواد الفضاء والغواصين على الكتابة بشكل متناسق كحل للمشكلة الموجودة، ولكن ابتكار «القلم الممغنط» أظهر مميزات أخرى تجعله مهماً بشكل كبير لشريحة عريضة من المستهلكين فضلاً عن الاقتصار على رواد الفضاء. وأشار أبودية الى أن القلم عندما تمت تجربته مبدئيا في المدارس الابتدائية بالمجمع التعليمي التابع لجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن، ثبت أنه قادر على مساعدة الأطفال من 7 ـ 10 سنوات على الكتابة على السطر بمجرد الكتابة بهذا القلم الممغنط لمدة تتراوح ما بين 10 ـ 25 يوماً. وتمت تجربة الابتكار خلال الفصل الدراسي الثاني من العام الماضي على طلاب المرحلة الابتدائية، وكان طلاب صف أول ابتدائي، هم المستهدفين في التجربة، وتم دراسة وتحسين الابتكار، خلال فترة التجربة، طوال العام الدراسي، وذلك من خلال ملاحظات الطلاب. 
ويشير أبودية إلى أن أهمية القلم تتمثل في أن اللغة العربية بشكل عام تشكل صعوبة على الأطفال في كتابتها، حيث ان حروفها متصلة، مما يصعب على الطالب في بداية الأمر الثبات طول المسافة التي تحتاجها الكلمة لكي تكتمل على استقامة أفقية، مضيفاً أن الكتابة بواسطة القلم الجديد تجعل الأمر أكثر سهولة، وقال إن الابتكار ليس فقط خاصا بالكتابة باللغة العربية، بل لكل اللغات المكتوبة ما عدا بعض اللغات الشرق آسيوية التي تكون الكتابة فيها من الأعلى إلى الأسفل «إننا بصدد تصميم قلم خاص لتلك اللغات قريبا» وبين أبو دية أن المكفوفين يمكنهم الكتابة بواسطة هذا الابتكار من دون الخوف من عدم التناسق أو الخروج عن السطر. مضيفا أنه «عندما عرض ابتكاره على بعض الأطباء رأوا فيه الحل للمصابين بحالات الرعشة الحركية، كالباركنسون (شلل الرعاش)، وإصابات منطقة المخيخ، والذين يعانون من عدم القدرة على الكتابة باستقامة». 
ويطمح أبو دية مستقبلاً لعرض هذا الابتكار في مختلف المعارض العالمية وذلك من ضمن 22 اختراعاً قام بتنفيذها، وذكر أن الابتكار الأخير لم يتم تسجيل براءة اختراع به حتى الآن، وذلك لطول الفترة التي قد تصل إلى 4 سنوات للحصول على براءة الابتكار. من جهته ذكر علي الغشيري المشرف العلمي للنشاط الطلابي بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن، أن الابتكار تم اختياره لتمثيل الجامعة في الأسبوع العلمي الذي تقيمه الجامعات في مجلس التعاون الخليجي، في نوفمبر (تشرين الثاني) القادم. وأضاف الغشيري أن التجارب التي تمت على الابتكار أعطت نتائج مهمة في تحسن الخط والثبات أثناء الكتابة، مما سيجعل تعلم الكتابة للأطفال أمراً سهلاً. 
وقال الغشيري انه في حال تم تصنيع هذا الابتكار سيكون له رواج كبير خصوصاً لدى أطفال الصفوف المبكرة، ومن يعانون من عدم الثبات أثناء الكتابة وهذه المشكلة واضحة لدى طلاب الصفوف المبكرة، وبهذا الابتكار سيتحسن أداؤهم بشكل كبير، مما سيعطيهم دافعية أكبر للتعلم. وكان أبو دية قد سبق له أن صمم نموذجاً للغواصة (صقر العروبة ـ1) تتجاوز الرقم العالمي الذي يمكن أن تصل له أي غواصة في العالم، وقدم هذا الابتكار لخادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز وولي العهد الأمير سلطان بن عبد العزيز في حفل الاستقبال الشعبي الذي أقيم لخادم الحرمين في جازان في شوال الماضي. ويأمل مهند أبودية أن يتم دعم وتطوير اختراعه الجديد من خلال الإنتاج والتوزيع على الأطفال في السعودية، لكي يكون حافزا كبيراً لهم، وداعماً في سبيل تطوير قدراتهم ومهاراتهم. وقال ان «الفضل الأكبر يعود لمؤسسة الملك عبد العزيز ورجاله لرعاية الموهوبين على رعايتهم لي وللابتكارات التي قمت بتصميمها، كذلك للمسئولين في كل من جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن ومجمع الملك فهد التعليمي الأهلي لدعمهم العلمي.


----------



## tamer (5 يوليو 2008)

*السيارات الطائرة حقيقة واقعة*






نيويورك أصبح بإمكان الراغبين في تجنب زحام الطرق تحقيق رغبتهم باقتناء ما أعلنت عدة شركات عالمية بما فيها شركات روسية، استعدادها لطرحه في السوق هذا العام، وهو سيارة طائرة تسير على الطريق البري شأنها في ذلك شأن أي سيارة أخرى، لكنها تستطيع الإقلاع لتقفز فوق زحام الطريق .

وأطلق على السيارة التجارية الأولى من هذا النوع في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية اسم "روتاباور"، وتستطيع هذه السيارة التي يبلغ ثمنها نحو 85 ألف دولار، التحليق على ارتفاع يزيد على 4 أمتار، ومن سلبياتها أن مظهرها لا يبدو جذابا، فهي تشبه الطبق الطائر في أفلام يعود تاريخها إلى خمسينيات القرن العشرين.

فيما أعلنت شركة أميركية أخرى تدعى "تيرافوغا" أنها ستبدأ في العام 2009 بإنتاج سيارة طائرة تنافس "روتاباور، إذ أنها تستطيع طي جناحها، إلا أن ثمنها سيزيد على 150 ألف دولار
وبطبيعة المنافسة التقليدية بدأت مؤسسة روسية للتصميم التقني تدعى "أفتوليوت" بتصنيع 10 سيارات طائرة


----------



## tamer (5 يوليو 2008)

*تقنية مصرية لتوليد الليزر من شعاع الشمس*







القاهرة/وكالات: تمكن الدكتور ياسر عبد الفتاح، الباحث بقسم أبحاث الشمس والفضاء بمرصد حلوان، من تطوير أنظمة جديدة لتركيز الإشعاع الشمسي لاستخدامها في توليد أشعة الليزر لإنتاج الليزر الشمسي‏,‏ وتم تسجيلها في مكتب براءات الاختراع بميونخ بألمانيا‏.‏

وأشار عبد الفتاح إلى أن هذه التكنولوجيا مرشحة بقوة للإفادة منها في مصر، وذلك لأن مصر من أكثر المناطق التي تتميز بطول فترات سطوع الشمس طوال العام‏,‏ وكذلك مستويات طاقة الإشعاع الشمسي المسجلة في مصر، حيث تصل في كثير من الأحيان إلى ‏1‏ كيلووات علي المتر المربع‏,‏ مما يضع مصر في مصاف الدول المرشحة بقوة لإقامة مشاريع الطاقة الشمسية والحصول على طاقة نظيفة وجديدة ومتجددة بدلاً من الاعتماد على الوقود الأحفوري الآخذ في النفاذ.‏

وحديثا ذهبت تطلعات العلماء إلى استخدامات لم تكن في الحسبان لصعوبة تحقيقها أو لارتفاع تكلفتها‏,‏ منها توليد أشعة الليزر وتوليد غاز الهيدروجين المستخدم كوقود نظيف‏,‏ وبغرض إنتاج الليزر الشمسي ـ تم تصميم نوعين من هذه الأنظمة‏، طبقاً لما ورد بجريدة الأهرام

وقد أجريت القياسات والتجارب على هذين النظامين في معهد البصريات التابع لجامعة برلين للتقنية‏,‏ وأظهرت الدراسة نتائج واعدة قد تتيح استبدال أنظمة الليزر الشمسي التقليدية المعتمدة عى استخدام مرايا وأطباق عملاقه من نوع القطع المكافئ أو الزائد بهذين النظامين اللذين يتميزان بالكفاءة والسهولة وقلة التكلفة معاً‏,‏ النظام الأول يعني بأنظمة الليزر ذات الطاقات المنخفضة نسبياً‏,‏ ويعتمد على عدسات فرينل "‏Fresnellens‏" ذات الطاقة التركيزية والكفاءة البصرية العالية مقارنة بغيرها من العدسات‏,‏ أما النظام الثاني فيعني بأنظمة الليزر ذات الطاقات المتوسطة نسبياً‏,‏ ويعتمد على بناء يتألف من مصفوفة من المرايا المسطحة‏,‏ كل مجموعة منها ترتكز مثبتة بزاوية معينة تسهم مع زاوية كل وحدة في توجيه أشعة الشمس المنعكسة عليها نحو بقعة ضوئية واحدة‏


----------



## tamer (5 يوليو 2008)

*جهاز سعودي يساعد على مشي الطفل المعاق*

الرياض: حققت سعودية متخصصة في العلاج الطبيعي إنجازاً طبياً جديداً في مجال العلاج الطبيعي للأطفال المصابين بالشلل الدماغي التصلبي في الأطراف السفلى باستخدام التنبيه الكهربائي العضلي العصبي.

وتمكنت وفاء محمد العيد الخطراوي من فتح آفاق جديدة نحو تحسين المشي عند الأطفال المصابين بالشلل الدماغي باستخدام التنبيه الكهربائي العضلي العصبي، وذلك من خلال بحثها الذي أشادت به مجلة علمية أمريكية محكّمة تعرف باسم "التأهيل العصبي".

وأشارت الخطراوي اختصاصية علاج طبيعي، إلى أن استخدام التنبيه الكهربائي العضلي العصبي في برامج مختلفة لتأهيل الأطفال المصابين بالشلل الدماغي يعتبر وسيلة معروفة في مجال التأهيل، لكن الجديد الذي أتى به البحث يكمن أولاً في فكرته التي تتبنى اختيار العضلة المباعدة للوركين وتنبيهها في أثناء المشي وفق معايير معينة؛ بحيث ينتج عن هذا التنبيه المستمر انقباضة عضلية دنيا وتؤدي بدورها إلى تقليل التشنج العصبي لدى العضلة الوركية الضامة وكذلك تقوية العضلة المباعدة.

وأوضحت الباحثة أن قوة البحث التطبيقية تعود إلى استخدام التقنية الحديثة لرصد التغير في ديناميكية المشي عند الأطفال المشاركين في عينة الدراسة.

جدير بالذكر أن إجراءات البحث تم تطبيقها في معمل مشي متكامل.


----------



## tamer (5 يوليو 2008)

*مايكروسكوب إلكتروني بوصلة Usb*






بينما تعمل على جهاز كمبيوترك المكتبي أو جهازك المحمول، فإن يديك تكتسبان عدد كبير من البكتيريا الضارة والنافعة خاصة وأن اسطح تلك الأجهزة تظل مكشوفة لفترات طويلة وتتجمع بين أزرار مفاتيحها بقايا الأكل والأوساخ غير المرئية، ولكي تتعرف على تلك الحقيقة فإنك بحاجة إلى جهاز مايكروسكوب المكبر للخلايا الحية التي لا ترى بالعين المجردة.
يمكنك الاستعانة بجهاز (USB Digital Microscope) وهو عبارة عن جهاز مايكروسكوب صغير الحجم ويعمل بواسطة وصله بجهاز الكمبيوتر عبر وصلة USB. ويقوم الجهاز بعمليات التكبير للجزئيات الصغيرة والخلايا الحية حتى قياسات نسبية إذ تتمتع عدسات التكبير المدمجة به بقوة تكبيرية تصل لغاية 200x. 
ويقوم المايكروسكوب الإلكتروني بنقل الصورة الحية إلى جهاز الكمبيوتر حيث يمكن تسجيل اللقطات أو تخزين الصور للمشاهدات التي تتم من خلاله.


----------



## tamer (6 يوليو 2008)

*روبوت ياباني يراقب الموظفين*





طوكيو: استعانت شركة يابانية بروبوت جديد للمراقبة، والقيام بدوريات ليلية في مكاتبها وتسجيل الموظفين الذين يبقون في العمل بعد انتهاء الدوام.
وأوضحت شركة "ألسوك" الامنية الخاصة التي قامت بتصميم الروبوت الضخم، أن الجهاز الجديد يمكنه تسجيل اي ظواهر غير اعتيادية، وهو يعرف كيف يستقل المصعد وحده لتفقد مختلف الطوابق.
ويمكن لهذا الروبوت أيضا التعرف علي الموظفين الذين يبقون في المكتب بعد ساعات العمل وتسجيل بياناتهم.
ويتعين علي كل موظف يعثر عليه أن يمرر بطاقته أمام شاشة قراءة في بطن الروبوت لتسجيل اسمه والساعة التي تمت مراقبته فيها.
وتعتزم الشركة اليابانية الاستعانة بخدمات الروبوت الحارس لتسجيل واحتساب كلفة ساعات العمل الاضافية.


----------



## tamer (6 يوليو 2008)

*إنتاج أقراص Dvd تدمر نفسها بعد مشاهدتها ذاتياً*





واشنطن: بدأت شركة "فليكس- بلاي إنترتينمنت" في الولايات المتحدة إنتاج نوع جديد من أقراص الـ DVD تدمر نفسها ذاتياً بعد 48 ساعة على إخراجها من علبتها.
وذكر موقع الـ CNN أنّ الأقراص التي تبدو كأقراص الـDVD العادية، ولكنها مصنوعة من مادة صمغية خاصة حساسة للأكسجين، فما أن يتعرض القرص للهواء العادي، فإن تفاعلاً كيماوياً ينشأ، بحيث يجعل المادة الصمغية سوداء اللون، مما يمنع الليزر في مشغل الأقراص من قراءة القرص مرة أخرى.
وقال "جو فولر" نائب الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة "فيلكس- بلاي" : "الأمر أشبه بقرص فيديو تحت الطلب.. إذ يمكنك استئجار القرص من المحلات اليوم، ولكن فترة الاستئجار لا تبدأ إلا عندما تفتح العلبة".
وعلى الرغم من الاهتمام بالبيئة الذي أظهرته الشركة المنتجة للأقراص، فإن متخصصين في هذا المجال أثاروا شكوكاً تجاه هذا النوع من أقراص الـDVD.
تجدر الإشارة إلى أن شركة "فيلكس- بلاي" تحالفت مع شركة "غرين ديسك" المتخصصة بإعادة التدوير، من أجل وضع حاويات خاصة بالأقراص الجديدة قرب المحلات التي تبيع مثل هذه الأقراص , ويقدر سعر قرص الـDVD الجديد بحدود خمسة دولارات.


----------



## tamer (6 يوليو 2008)

*"حل" لغز انهيار البرج الثالث لمركز التجارة العالمي*




انهارالبرج الثالث (البرج سبعة) بعد سقوط البرجين الرئيسيين لمركز التجارة العالمي


يقول الخبراء الأمريكيون الذين يحققون بحادثة انهيار البرج الثالث لمركز التجارة العالمي إن آخر لغز لهجمات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر/أيلول بات في طريقه إلى الحل في القريب العاجل. 
وكان البرج الثالث المكون من 47 طابقا، والمعروف باسم تاور سيفين (البرج سبعة)، قد انهار بعد سقوط البرجين الرئيسيين لمركز التجارة العالمي. 
نظريات المؤآمرة 
وقد دأب أصحاب نظريات المؤآمرة على المجادلة بأن البرج الثالث، أو البرج سبعة، كان قد تم تدميره بطريقة الهدم المتحكم بها والمضبوط. 
فعلى عكس البرجين التوأمين، الجنوبي والشمالي، لم تصطدم أي طائرة بالبرج رقم سبعة. 
ويتوقع أن يخلص التقرير الذي طال انتظاره، والذي سيصدر هذا الشهر عن المعهد القومي للمقاييس والتكنولوجيا في الولايات المتحدة الواقع بالقرب من واشنطن العاصمة، نتيجة مفادها أن "نيرانا عادية هي التي تسببت بانهيار المبنى." 
وفي حال الإقرار بمثل هذه النتيجة، فسيكون البرج سبعة هو ناطحة السحاب الفولاذية الأولى والوحيدة في العالم التي تنهار بفعل النيران. 
وقد تحدث الدكتور شيام ساندر، المحقق الرئيسي في المعهد القومي للمقاييس والتكنولوجيا، لبرنامج "ملفات الموآمرة" في القناة الثانية من بي بي سي عن لغز انهيار البرج سبعة في مركز التجارة العالمي، حيث قال: 
اندلاع النيران






"تشير الفرضية التي نعمل عليها الآن إلى أن نيران وحرائق مبان عادية، كانت قد اندلعت وأخذت تكبر شيئا فشيئا وتتدحرج لتنتشر بعدها عبر الطوابق المتعددة من المبنى، هي التي سببت الانهيار الكلي والنهائي للبرج سبعة." 
إلا أن خبراء آخرين، بمن فيهم مجموعة من المعماريين والمهندسين والعلماء، يقولون إن التفسير الرسمي القائل إن النيران هي التي تسببت بانهيار البرج ليس ممكنا. 
فالمعماريون والمهندسون الذين تضمهم مجموعة "حقيقة 9/11" يجادلون بقولهم إن الانهيار لا محالة قد حدث بفعل آلية جرى التحكم بها وضبطها بدقة. 
يقول ريتشارد جيدج، مؤسس المجموعة، إن انهيار البرج الثالث هو مثال واضح وجلي على عملية التدمير التي تجري بشكل متحكم به ومضبوط عن طريق استخدام المتفجرات. 
دليل حي



دأب أصحاب نظريات الموآمرة على المجادلة بأن البرج الثالث، أو البرج سبعة، كان قد تم تدميره بطريقة الهدم المتحكم بها والمضبوط


يقول جيدج: "إن البرج سبعة هو الدليل الحي والقاطع على ما جرى في 9/11... إذ كان بإمكان تلميذ في الصف السادس أن يرى ويفهم، وهو ينظر إلى هذا المبنى يتداعى عمليا بسرعة السقوط الحر وبشكل متناسق ومتماثل وسلس، أن العملية لم تكن طبيعية البتة." 
ويضيف جيدج قائلا: "إن المباني التي تسقط وتنهار بعمليات طبيعية تلقى على الأقل نوعا من المقاومة والممانعة وهي تهوي إلى الأسفل، كما أنها لا تسقط مباشرة من تلقاء نفسها." 
وهناك ثمة حقائق عدة شجعت أصحاب نظريات المؤآمرة على التمسك بآرائهم بشأن انهيار البرج سبعة، ومنها: 

على الرغم من أن انهيار البرج قد يشكل حدثا فارقا في تاريخ هندسة العمارة، فقد تم نقل آلاف الأطنان من الفولاذ من موقع ناطحة السحاب المنهارة حيث جرت إذابتها في مكان آخر. 

من كان يشغل البرج الثالث جهات معروفة هي: الاستخبارات السرية الأمريكية، أو سي آي إيه (CIA)، ووزارة الدفاع ومكتب إدارة الطوارىء الذي يقوم بتنسيق أي رد فعل أو استجابة لكارثة ما أو لهجوم إرهابي. 

لم يجر أبدا ذكر قضية تدمير البرج الثالث في "تقرير لجنة 9/11"، كما لم يستطع أول تحقيق رسمي تجريه الوكالة الفيدرالية لإدارة الطوارىء (فيما) بقضية سقوط المبنى أن يكون محددا حيال سبب الانهيار. 

في شهر أيار/مايو من عام 2002 توصلت "فيما" إلى استنتاج مفاده أن المبنى انهار بسبب أن النيران الكثيفة ظلت مشتعلة لساعات عدة، إذ بقيت تضطرم بفعل وجود آلاف الجالونات من مادة الديزل التي كانت مخزنة في المبنى. لكن الوكالة عادت بعدئذ لتقول إن هنالك "احتمالا ضعيفا بأن يكون ذلك قد حدث" وأنه لا بد من بذل المزيد من الجهود من أجل الوصول إلى الحقيقة. 
صدور وشيك



قد يكون البرج سبعة هو ناطحة السحاب الفولاذية الأولى والوحيدة في العالم التي تنهار بفعل النيران

أما الآن، وبعد حوالي سبع سنوات تقريبا على وقوع هجمات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر/أيلول، فيبدو أن التفسير الرسمي لما حدث للبرج سبعة قد أصبح على وشك أن يجد طريقه إلى النشر في أمريكا. 
فقد أمضى المعهد القومي للمقاييس والتكنولوجيا أكثر من سنتين في التحقيق بقضية انهيار البرج سبعة، ومع ذلك يرفض الدكتور ساندر الانتقادات الموجهة لفريقه والقائلة إن التحقيق كان بطيئا وطال أكثر مما ينبغي. 
يقول الدكتور ساندر: "لقد أمضينا في هذا العمل سنتين ونيف، والقيام بتحقيق يستغرق سنتين أو سنتين ونصف ليس بالعمل غير الاعتيادي على الإطلاق. فهو نفس الإطار الزمني الذي نضعه عادة عندما نجري تحقيقات بحوادث تحطم الطائرات، فالأمر يستغرق عادة عدة سنوات." 
نماذج شديدة التعقيد وبما أنه لم يعد يوجد هنالك أي بقايا من الفولاذ المستخرج من البرج سبعة المنهار لكي تتم دراستها، فقد لجأ المحققون إلى تصميم أربعة نماذج شديدة التعقيد جرى إعدادها على الكمبيوتر وعكست أدق التفاصيل في المبنى الأصلي. 
والمحققون الآن واثقون من أن نهجهم الجديد سيعطي الآن نتيجة ويقدم إجابات للغز انهيار البرج الثالث، فها هو الدكتور ساندر يقول إن التحقيق يتقدم بأسرع ما يمكن. 





يقول الدكتور ساندر: "إنها مسألة معقدة للغاية، وهي تتطلب مستوى عاليا من الإخلاص والمهارة في إنتاج التصاميم والصرامة والدقة في التحليل الذي لم يوجد له مثيل من قبل." 
ولم يحدث من قبل أن انهارت ناطحات سحاب بالكامل بسبب اندلاع النيران فيها، إلا أن المعهد القومي للمقاييس والتكنولوجيا يرى أن ما حدث في يوم الحادي عشر من سبتمبر/أيلول كان أمرا فريدا من نوعه. 
تصميم غير عادي فهو يقول إن تصميم بناء البرج سبعة لم يكن بذلك التصميم العادي على الإطلاق، فقد تم تشييده فوق محطة فرعية للطاقة ونفق، كما أن حرائق عدة ظلت تشتعل في المبنى لساعات عدة، والأخطر من ذلك هو أن فرق الإطفاء لم تتمكن من إخماد النيران في البرج بسبب عدم وجود الماء الكافي لديهم من جهة وتركيزهم على إنقاذ أرواح البشر العالقين في المكان من جهة أخرى. 
لقد ركز المحققون جهودهم على ما جرى في الطرف الشرقي من المبنى حيث خضعت دعامات السطوح الطويلة لمعظم الضغط الذي تعرض له البناء. 
وقد اعتقد المحققون أيضا أن اشتعال النيران استمر فترة من الزمن تكفي لإضعاف وتحطيم العديدة من الموصلات التي كانت تربط الكتل والجسور فيما بينها وتجعل من الهيكل الفولاذي للمبنى كتلة مترابطة ومتماسكة. 



لجأ المحققون إلى تصميم أربعة نمازج شديدة التعقيد جرى إعدادها على الكمبيوتر وعكست أدق التفاصيل في المبنى الأصلي

أما الأجزاء التي كانت أكثر عرضة للتأثر وسرعة الانهيار، فكانت تلك العوارض والدعامات الأفقية الرقيقة التي كانت تتطلب عمليات عزل حراري أقل، بالإضافة إلى القطع والمواد التي تُستخدم للوصل بين تلك العوارض الأفقية والدعائم والأعمدة الرئيسة. 
موصلات وعوارض يقول المحققون إنه كلما كانت تلك الموصلات تزداد سخونة، كلما أصبحت ضعيفة وهشة وفشلت في أداء وظيفتها، وبالتالي بدأت العوارض والدعامات الأفقية بالارتخاء والتدلي لتنهار تماما بعد ذلك. 
ويرى المحققون أيضا أنه لا يبدو أنه كان لانهيار البرج الأول لمركز التجارة العالمي ذلك الأثر الكبير على البرج سبعة إلى درجة أنه سبب له ضررا خطيرا وبالغا أدى إلى انهيار المبنى. 
إلا أن انهيار البرج الشمالي، الذي كان يبلغ ارتفاعه 417 مترا، أدى إلى تقاذف الركام باتجاه مبنى البرج سبعة الذي كان يقع فقط على بعد 106 أمتار من المبنى العملاق. 
لقد تهاوى البرج سبعة وانهار في تمام الساعة 5.21 مساء، وحتى الآن فإن معظم الصور التي التُقطت للمبنى قُبيل انهياره تظهر جوانب ثلاث منه فقط، وهي لم تظهر الكثير من الضرر الفعلي والواضح الذي كان قد لحق بكتلة البناء. 
أما الصور الملتقطة للجزء الجنوبي من المبنى الذي كان يقابل البرج الشمالي، والتي كُشف عنها حديثا، تظهر أن ذلك الجانب كان قد تعرض بالفعل لضرر كامل، كما أظهرت كيف كانت أعمدة الدخان قد غطت ذلك الجانب بالكامل.


----------



## tamer (12 يوليو 2008)

*الصين ترسم أول خريطة لسطح القمر*






بكين: أوشكت الصين على الانتهاء من رسم أول خرائطها الكاملة لسطح القمر بعد أن جمعت لذلك كافة البيانات اللازمة.

ونقلت صحيفة "بكين نيوز" عن سون جيا دونج كبير مصممي المسبار القمري الصينى الأول "تشانج إيه وان" قوله إن كافة أجهزة المسبار القمري الصينى تعمل بكفاءة وبشكل طبيعى وجيد، مشيرا الى أن الصين كانت قد نشرت أول صورها للقمر في 26 نوفمبر 2007 والتى إلتقطها المسبار" تشانج إيه وان".

وقال سون إن إطلاق المسبار "تشانج إيه وان" مثل المرحله الأولى لبرنامج إستكشاف القمر الصيني ثلاثى المراحل وتتمثل المرحله الثانية فى الهبوط على سطح القمر وإطلاق سفينة فضاء الى القمر فى عام 2012 تقريبا .

وفى المرحلة الثالثة ستهبط سفينة فضاء أخرى على سطح القمر وستعود الى الأرض وهى تحمل عينات من تربة وصخور القمر من أجل إجراء أبحاث علمية فى الفترة من عام 2017 الى عام 2020 تقريبا.

وقد تكلف مشروع المسبار القمرى الصينى نحو 187 مليون دولار أمريكى، وذلك منذ التصديق على مشروع البحث والتطوير فى بداية عام 2004، وتعتزم الضين إطلاق المسبار القمري الثانى " تشانج إيه تو" في العام 2009.


----------



## Abo Fares (12 يوليو 2008)

*البهارات ليست مجرد توابل*

*البهارات ليست مجرد توابل*





بعد أن اجتاحت العالم حمى تناول الطعام الصيني لفوائده الصحية، يبدو أن هناك منافس يقترب بسرعة منه، ليحتل مكانه على قائمة الاطعمة الصحية، وهو الطعام الهندي.
قد تتسألون وما هو الطعام الهندي؟ أنه مطبخ كامل متكامل من المضادات الحيوية، ومخففات الألم، والمسهلات الهضمية، والعديد من الفوائد الاخرى.
واليكم قائمة ببعض فوائد مكونات المطبخ الهندي: البهارات و فوائدها العلاجية:
حب الهيل ملين ومساعد على الهضم
مسحوق التشيلي الحار التخفيف من الم المفاصل، ومضاد للالتهابات
القرفة والقرنفل تخفف من السكر في الدم، والكولسترول،والدهون الثلاثية
الكاري يقي من الاصابة بالازهايمر
الثوم يقي من الاصابة بامراض القلب
الزنجبيل يحارب سرطان المبايض

وتوجد أطباق ووصفات متعددة تحتوي على هذه البهارات القيمة، في الشرق الاوسط، والهند، دول الخليج العربي، لذلك يمكنك اختيار الطبق الذي يناسب ذوقك بالبهارات التي تناسب وضعك الصحي، ولا تنسى بالقليل من التوابل جيد لإضافة نكهة على الحياة.​


----------



## tamer (13 يوليو 2008)

*طائرتين صغيرتين من تصميم طلبة هندسة بسوريا*






دمشق: أجرى قسم هندسة الطيران في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية بجامعة حلب، تجربة جديدة لتحليق نموذجين مصغرين لطائرتين قام بتصميمهما وتنفيذهما مجموعة من طلاب السنة الخامسة في القسم بإشراف الدكتور عمر بسواس يتم التحكم بهما عن بعد لاسلكياً.

وحققت إحدى التجربتين نجاحاً باهراً حيث قام نموذج الطائرة المصغرة بحركات استعراضية متميزة ومناورات دلت على جودة التصميم والتنفيذ، طبقاًُ لما ورد "بالوكالة العربية السورية".

يذكر أن هذه التجربة هي الرابعة من نوعها لقسم هندسة الطيران بجامعة حلب الذي افتتح عام 2000 ويعد الوحيد من نوعه في الجامعات السورية.


----------



## tamer (13 يوليو 2008)

*روبوت كاشف الألغام البرمائي*





قدم مجموعة من طلبة هندسة الميكاترونكس بإشراف الدكتورة رندة حرز الله في كلية الهندسة التكنولوجية التابعة لجامعة البلقاء التطبيقية مشروع تخرج تحت عنوان "" الروبوت كاشف الألغام البرمائي"" و هو عبارة عن نظام متكامل قادر على اكتشاف الألغام في البيئات المائية و الأرضية. و يقسم هذا النظام إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية هي: النظام الميكانيكي، النظام الكهربائي و نظام التحكم.و يعمل الروبوت من خلال برمجته باستخدام لوحة التحكم الخاصة به، و التي تمكن المشغل من إدخال إحداثيات المساحة المطلوب اكتشاف الألغام داخلها. 

عند اكتشاف اللغم فإن هناك إشارة لاسلكية ترسل إلى لوحة التحكم مخبرة المشغل بوجود لغم بإشارتين صوتية و مرئية. و من ثم فإن الروبوت يعمل على تحديد مكان اللغم ببقعة من الدهان يتبعه تجاوز اللغم دون السير فوقه تفاديا لتفجيره، الأمر الذي يعني أن نظام التحكم الرئيسي هو تلقائي (Autonomous Mode) إلا أن الروبوت مزود أيضا بنظام تحكم بديل و هو نظام التحكم عن بعد (Remote Control) و يستخدم هذا النظام عند تعطل النظام الرئيس و عند الفحص أيضا. و يستطيع الروبوت السير على الأرض الوعرة بسبب آلية الحركة ألا و هي آلية الجنازير (Chain Mechanism) كما و يمكنه تخطي البيئات المائية حيث تم تزويده بالعناصر اللازمة لهذه الغاية.


----------



## tamer (13 يوليو 2008)

*انتاج الكهرباء النظيفة بكلفة قليلة*

انتاج الكهرباء النظيفة بكلفة قليلة






توصل العلماء في معهد مساتشوس التقني الامريكي المرموق الى تصنيع لوح بسيط لكنه ذو قدرة عالية على تحويل اشعة الشمس الى طاقة كهربائية مما يجعل الحصول على الطاقة من مصادر متجددة اقل كلفة. 
وقال الباحثون في المعهد في بحث نشروه في مجلة العلوم الامريكية ان تطوير لواقط شمسية جديدة يوفر امكانية الحصول على طاقة اكبر من اشعة الشمس. 
وقام العلماء في المعهد بدهان لوح زجاجي عادي بدهان خاص يساعد في تركيز وامتصاص الاشعة التي تسقط على اللوح ونقلها الى اللوح الزجاجي. 
وانتقلت الاشعة عبر اللوح الزجاجي بسرعة فائقة تماثل سرعة انتقال الاشارات في الكوابل الضوئية الى اطراف اللوح التي تم تركيب خلايا ضوئية عليها لتحويل الاشعة الى طاقة كهربائية. 
وقال البروفيسور مارك بالدو من معهد مساتشوس والذي اشرف على البحث ان اللوح اللاقط لاشعة الشمس بسيط جدا فهو عبارة لوح زجاجي مطلي بدهان ويعتمد فكرة بسيطة ومعروفة اذ تسقط اشعة الشمس على الدهان الذي ينقل هذه الاشعة الى اطراف اللوح الزجاجي وكل ما تحتاجه هو وضع خلايا ضوئية على اطراف اللوح الزجاجي. 
واعلن الباحث جوناثان مابل احد الذين شاركوا في البحث انه يأمل ان يساعد ما توصلوا اليه الى تخفيض كلفة انتاج الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية لتصبح مماثلة لكلفة انتاجها من النفط او الفحم. 
واضاف ان احد اهم العوائق امام انتشار انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من اشعة الشمس كلفتها العالية جدا وهو ما يسعى المعهد الى تخفيضها. 
تكلفة قليلة 
يذكر ان انتاج الكهرباء من اشعة الشمس يتم باستخدام مرايا او عدسات تقوم بتركيز الاشعة ونقلها الى الخلايا الضوئية التي تحولها الى طاقة كهربائية. 
والاختراع الجديد يعتمد على استخدام الواح شفافة مسطحة خفيفة وبالتالي يمكن تركيبها على اسطح المنازل او حتى بدلا من الواح الزجاج المستخدم في نوافذ المنازل. 
وبعكس اللواقط الشمسية الحالية لا يحتاج هذا اللاقط الى التحرك بشكل مستمر تبعا لحركة الشمس في السماء لالتقاط اكبر قدر ممكن من الاشعة بينما يزيد انتاجها من الكهرباء عشرة اضعاف على الالواح المستخدمة حاليا. 
واعرب الباحثون عن املهم في طرح هذه الاختراع في الاسواق خلال السنوات الثلاث القادمة. 
ويمكن تركيب اللواقط الجديدة على الالواح المستخدمة حاليا في انتاج الكهرباء لزيادة انتاجها من الكهرباء. 
ويقوم عدد من الباحثين في المعهد حاليا بتأسيس شركة تهدف الى تطوير وتسويق هذه التقنية الجديدة.


----------



## abo_sobhy_eng (13 يوليو 2008)

مش عارف اقول ايه
بس اكتر من جميل 
معلومات قيمه
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (14 يوليو 2008)

*نجوم التغذية العشرة*

نجوم التغذية العشرة ​


*د. جابر بن سالم القحطاني*​


*



*


*1**- البروكلي: وهذا النوع من الخضروات الذي يعد من أنواع الملفوف ويشبه شكل الشجرة غني جداً بالأندولات والأيزوثيوسينات والكبريتورافان وهي مواد كيميائية نباتية، وجد أنها تنشط النظم الأنزيمية التي تمنع أو توقف تلف الحمض النووي بالخلية (**DNA**) وتقلص حجم الأورام، وتقلل من فعالية الهرمونات الشعبيهة بالأسروجين، وبعبارة أخرى تعتبر قوة هائلة من التغذية العلاجية، وهذا النبات مقاوم لسرطان الثدي.*


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*









*2**- الأسماك: اوضحت الدراسات الحديثة أن تناول الأسماك مرة واحدة اسبوعياً على الأقل يمكن أن يقلل من خطر الوفاة المفاجئة بالسكتة القلبية، فالمركبات الموجودة بالأسماك والتي تسمى أحماض أوميجا 3الدهنية لها مفعول واقٍ من الوفاة بنوبات القلب المفاجئة ومن أنواع الأسماك الصحية للقلب ما يلي:*


*الأستكوزا، والأتتوجه، وسمك القنبر (لونه أزرق)، والماكريل والسلمون، والسردين، والمحار، والتونه البياضن.*


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*









*3**- الثوم: يحتوي الثوم على مواد كيميائية تؤدي وظيفة تشبه مثبطات إنزيم تحويل الأنجيوتنسين وهي العقاقير التي يصفها الأطباء عادة لخفض ضغط الدم والكولسترول ولحماية القلب، والمواد الكيميائية في الثوم تعمل على خفض ضغط الدم عن طريق توسعة الأوعية الدموية، كما أن الثوم يمكنه منع تكوين مركبات النيتروزامين المسببه القوية للسرطان الذي يستهدف عدة مواقع بالجسم مثل الكبد والقولون والثدي.*


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​









*4- الشاي الأخضر: يعتبر الشاي الأخضر مضادا قويا للأكسدة يساعد في الوقاية من سرطان الكبد والبنكرياس والثدي والرئتين والمري والجلد. كما وجد أنه يساعد في تقليص حجم مخاطر التعرض لأمراض القلب والجهاز الدوري والسكتات المخية، وكذلك من هشاشة العظام.*


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​









*5- زيت الزيتون: يعتبر زيت الزيتون غير مشبع آحادي روج له في السنوات الأخيرة باعتباره زيتاً صحياً للقلب ويفضل على الزيوت النباتية الأخرى، وقد وجد في بلدان البحر الأبيض المتوسط التي تستعمل زيت الزيتون بكثرة في الطهي ومع السلطة إن حالات سرطان*


*الثدي قلت بنسبة 50% من مثيلاتها بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.*


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​









*6**- العنب الأحمر: اكتشف حديثاً وجود مادة أخرى فائقة مضادة للأكسدة في العنب الأحمر أسمها أكتيفين داخل بذور العنب وهذه توفر حماية متميزة من أنواع معينة من السرطان، ومن أمراض القلب، والتهاب بالمفاصل الروماتويدي وغيرها من الأمراض المزمنة والمسببة لتدهور الصحة.*


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​









*7**- فول الصويا: بروتين فول الصويا يعد بديلاً ميسوراً رخيص التكلفة وصحياً للحوم. وفي دراسة أجريت على الف شخص ممن تناولوا فول الصويا مرة واحدة على الأقل في الأسبوع قل تعرضهم لخطر حدوث سرطان القولون وأمراض القلب وسرطان الثدي وسرطان البروستاتا وهشاشة العظام.*






​


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


&nbs p; ; ​


*8**- السبانخ: لعلك قد سمعت عن الهوموستين مؤخراً في نشرات الأخبار وهو بروتين موجود بشكل طبيعي في الدم وهو يشجع على انسداد الشرايين، وقد وجد أن حمض الفوليك الموجود في السبانخ يخفض بدرجة هائلة من المستويات المرتفعة للهوموسبتين بالدم، كما يساعد منع تدهور الماقوله بشبكية العين المرتبطة بالتقدم في العمر وهي السبب الرئيس للعمى عند كبار السن.*


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​









*9**- الطماطم: تؤكد البحوث أن المادة المضادة للأكسدة وشديدة الفعالية والمسماة لا يكوبين **Lycopene** الموجودة بكثرة في الطماطم قد تكون أكثر قوه من البيكاروتين والألفاكروتين وفيتامن ه، وهذه المادة ترتبط بالوقاية من أمراض القلب وبعض أنواع السرطان مثل سرطان البروستاتا، وسرطان الرئة. أن طهي الطماطم يطلق هذه المادة ويجعلها متاحة لكي يمتصها الجسم.*


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​









*10**- منتجات الألبان: منتجات الألبان قليلة الدسم فقد وجد أن هذه المنتجات تحتوي على الكالسيوم وفيتامين د والتي تساعد على قوة العظام ويمنعان حدوث هشاشة العظام وكسورها*​


----------



## tamer (14 يوليو 2008)

*رداء الإخفاء من الخيال العلمي إلى الواقع!*

ألن يكون مثيراً أن تصبح خفياً عندما تريد؟ 

وتبدو التكنولوجيا التي يمكن أن تتيح التخفي للإنسان بعيدة عن التحقق.. ولكنها بالتأكيد ليست مستحيلة بالمطلق.
يقول علماء من أنحاء مختلفة من العالم إنهم نجحوا في تحقيق بعض التقدم في النظريات والتجارب المتعلقة بالتخفي، ومن بينها رداء يخفي الأشياء التي يغطيها.
ومن الناحية النظرية، كل ما يحتاجه الأمر لإخفاء شيء صغير هو "نوع من العدسات" superlins قادر على تجاوز انحراف الضوء عند مروره خلالها بزاوية معينة، كما يقول العالم الرياضي في جامعة يوتاه، غرايمي ميلتون.

فقد وضع ميلتون وزملاء له في أستراليا هم نيكولاي نيكوروفيتشي وليندساي بوتن وروزا ماكفيردان، نماذج رياضية تبيّن أن شيئاً صغيراً يمكن أن يختفي إذا وضع على بعد معين من "العدسة" المعنية.
وهذه العدسة المعنية superlins تتمتع بعامل انكسار سلبي، ما يعني أن الضوء الذي يسقط على العدسة ينعكس ويعود إلى الاتجاه المعاكس الذي جاء منه.
وكان العالم الفيزيائي والأستاذ في "إمبريال كوليدج لندن"، جون بندري، من بين أوائل من أشاروا إلى مثل هذه العدسات في العام 2000.
ويقول ميلتون إنه إذا ما وضعت الأشياء على بعد معين من هذه العدسة فإنها تصبح خفية لأن الضوء الصادر عنها يزول جراء الضوء المنعكس عن العدسة.
وأوضح أن الأمر أشبه بأجهزة إلغاء الضوضاء مثل سماعات الأذن.
وقال: "لقد شاهدنا هذا الأمر رقمياً، وليس عملياً.. وحصلنا على إثبات نظري بأن مجموعات من الجزيئات أصبحت خفية."
وأضاف ميلتون أنه في هذه المرحلة لن يذهب بعيداً ليعد بأن "رداء الإخفاء" سيعمل بصورة عادية مع الأشياء كبيرة الحجم مثل شاحنة، أما مع الأشياء الصغيرة، مثل حفنة من جزيئات الغبار، فإنها تعتبر من الأمور الجيدة المرشحة لإخفائها بواسطة مثل هذا الرداء.
وقال أستاذ الفيزياء بجامعة برينستون، ديفيد هيوز، إنه متأكد من أن هذا العلم شرعي "رغم أن المرء يحتاج، كما درجت العادة، إلى أن يكون متشككاً حيال القدرة على الاستقراء الذي يتجاوز ما تم إثباته حالياً."
وقالا هيوز، الذي كان زميلاً لميلتون إنه يؤمن بأن العدسة يمكن أن تخفي الأشياء.. ولكنه تساءل متشككاً "ولكن هل يمكن إخفاء العدسة نفسها؟"


----------



## tamer (14 يوليو 2008)

*اهتمام عالمي بالمحرك الأردني آسندر*






عمان – بترا تمكن مواطن أردنى من تركيب محرك جديد كبديل للمحركات الحالية يفوق بقدرته حوالي 20 ضعفا لقدرة المحرك التقليدي ويخفض استهلاك الوقود بنسبة 70 % .
ويمتاز المحرك - الذي اخترعه محمد خليل آسندر (53) عاما – بـ : 
- صغر حجمه . 
- وخفة وزنه . 
- وطول عمره لاعتماده على "الدحرجة" . 
- وانعدام الاحتكاك بين قطعه . 
- والتقليل من نسبة انبعاث الغازات الضارة بالبيئة .
- كما يمتاز بخلوه من مشكلات التبريد والتشحيم التي تواجه المحركات التقليدية لاعتماده على نظام تبريد الهواء رباعي الأشواط بالاحتراق الداخلي ، بحسب ما أفاد المخترع .

وقال آسندر لـ (وكالة الأنباء الأردنية) : إنه " رغم أن سعة (المحرك الجديد) تبلغ 800 سي .سي إلا أن قوته تفوق قوة المحرك التقليدي بـ (20) ضعفا ، ويعمل على تخفيض استهلاك الوقود بنسبة 70 % عن استهلاك المركبات التقليدية .. حيث يتيح المحرك للسيارة السير مسافة 700 كيلو متر بكل عشرين لترا من مادة البنزين " .

وأضاف آسندر : " إن المحرك - الذي تم إنجازه خلال ثلاث سنوات - لا يحتاج إلى الصيانة لقلة حدوث أعطال فيه " ، مشيرا إلى أنه : " يمكن استبداله في حال تعطله من خلال وضع محرك جديد بديل في صندوق السيارة ؛ حيث لا يزيد وزنه عن 70 كيلو جراما ولا يتجاوز سعره عن ألف دينار " .

وأشار إلى : أن " هذا المحرك - الذي تم اعتماده من قبل 37 دولة صناعية .. من بينها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية واليابان ودول أوروبا - تتولى (مؤسسة طلال أبو غزالة للملكية الفكرية) تسجيله " .

وأعرب آسندر عن أمله في أن يسهم اختراعه - في ظل ارتفاع أسعار المشتقات النفطية - بالتقليل من نسبة الوقود المستهلك في المركبات حاليا ، وتخفيض أسعارها بعد اعتماد اختراعه الذي يقلل من قطع صنعها من 300 قطعة إلى 156 قطعة .. مما يوفر من كلفتها .. إلى جانب توفير فرص عمل جديدة في الدول المنفذة للاختراع .


----------



## tamer (14 يوليو 2008)

*لا تشتر لاب توب ... اسطوانات بلو راي في الطريق!*






الحياة - كتب المحرّر العلمي أحمد مغربيوهذه نصيحة ربما فاقت قيمتها ثمن الجمَل. والسبب في التعجيل بإعطائها للمستهلك العربي أن كثيراً من الدول العربية يشهد فورة في تخفيض أسعار الكومبيوتر المحمول (لاب توب). 
وربما تلعب المنافسة بين شركات الكومبيوتر دورها في دفع تلك الأسعار نزولاً، خصوصاً في فصل الصيف ومع اقتراب إطلاق الموجة المقبلة من تلك الحواسيب، إضافة إلى الميل الطبيعي لأسعار الأدوات الرقمية الى الانخفاض بتأثير مرور الزمن، كما حدث للهاتف الخليوي مثلاً. لكن الأمر يتعلق بشيء آخر بالنسبة لـ «اللاب توب»: إنه سوّاقة Driver الأسطوانات الرقمية. إذ يعرف المهتمون بصناعة الـ «هاي تيك» أن الموجة الآتية رأساً، والتي شرعت في التدفق هذه السنة، من اسطوانات الفيديو الرقمية ستحمل إلى الأسواق اسطوانات رقمية من نوع جديد. تتميز بأنها تستطيع أن تُخزّن أضعاف ما نستعمله راهناً من أسطوانات «دي في دي»، وبأنها تعطي وضوحاً عالياً في المواد السمعية - البصرية المُخزّنة عليها، كما أنها تصنع باستخدام تقنية تُسمى «الليزر الأزرق». 


ولأشهر قليلة خلت، كان السوق بانتظار نوعين من هذه الاسطوانات: «بلو راي» Blue Ray التي تُنتجها شركة «سوني» و«اتش دي دي في دي» HD DVD التي تُنتجها شركة «توشيبا». وقد تصارع النوعان طويلاً. وفي ربيع هذه السنة، أعلنت «توشيبا» أنها ستقلع عن إنتاج اسطوانات «اتش دي دي في دي»، كما ستتوقف عن صنع مشغلات لها. ما أهمية هذا الإعلان؟ لقد حسم ذلك القرار الصراع لمصلحة اسطوانات «بلو راي» التي ستصبح سيدة الموجة المقبلة من اسطوانات الفيديو الرقمي. ويُشبه ذلك، كما قيل كثيراً، الصراع في ثمانينات القرن العشرين بين شريطي الفيديو «بيتاماكس» ذات الحجم الصغير و «في اتش أس» الكبيرة الحجم، والتي سيطرت على أسواق الفيديو.
وبالعودة الى الكومبيوتر، فإن الصراع بين نوعي الاسطوانات الرقمية «اتش دي دي في دي» و «بلو راي» انتهى لمصلحة الأخير. ولأن هذا الصراع لم يُحسم إلا قبل أشهر قليلة، تتوافر في أسواق الكومبيوتر، خصوصاً المحمول، أنواع فيها سواقة لاسطوانات «اتش دي دي في دي» منفردة، أو أنها مُعدّة للتعامل مع نوعي الاسطوانات السابقي الذكر. وفي الحالين، تُعتبر عبئاً على الشركات المُصنّعة. ويُشبه ذلك حال السوق حين توقفت أشرطة الفيديو الصغيرة، فأصبحت مُشغّلات الفيديو التي تتلاءم معها عبئاً على صنّاعها، وكسد سوقها قبل أن تندثر نهائياً! إذاً، قبل شراء الكومبيوتر، تفقّد سوّاقة الأسطوانات فيها. إن لم تكن مُعدّة لاستقبال اسطوانات «بلو راي»، فما الفائدة من شراء كومبيوتر سيصبح غير متلائم مع ما يحتويه السوق من اسطوانات رقمية متطورة، ستصبح السيدة الوحيدة في أسواق الاسطوانات، فتوضع عليها الأفلام والمسلسلات وأشرطة أغاني الفيديو كليب وألعاب الكومبيوتر، وكذلك تستعمل في تخزين الملفات الشخصية.
ثمة مفارقة في «صراع الاسطوانات الرقمية»، ربما لا تهم المستهلك مباشرة، لكنها تبقى مهمة. ففي ماضي الصراع بين نوعي أشرطة الفيديو، فازت «توشيبا» بقصب السبق وهزمت منافستها «سوني»، عكس ما انتهى إليه الصراع بين الشركتين في سوق الاسطوانات الرقمية المتطورة!


----------



## tamer (14 يوليو 2008)

*طائرة روسية لا تحتاج إلى مطار*





موسكو: ابتكر علماء مدينة يكاترينبورج الروسية طائرة فريدة تجمع بين قدرات المنطاد والطائرة والمروحية والسفينة.

وتستطيع هذه الطائرة التي أطلق مصمموها عليها اسم "بارس" أن تسير بسرعة 280 كيلومتراً في الساعة على ارتفاع 4000 متر.

وأهم ميزة لهذه الطائرة أنها لا تحتاج إلى مطار، فهي تستطيع أن تنطلق أو تهبط من التربة والماء والثلج وحتى المستنقع، ومهمة "بارس" نقل المسافرين والبضائع بتكلفة تنخفض عشر مرات عن تكلفة النقل بالطائرة وثماني مرات بالسيارة، طبقاً لما ورد بوكالة الأنباء الروسية "نوفوستي".

وأشار الكسندر فيليمونوف رئيس فريق مصممي "بارس"، إلى أن هذه الطائرة اجتازت كل الاختبارات الضرورية، وأنهم حصلوا على ترخيص رسمي لإطلاقها، وقد أبدى الصينيون رغبتهم في شراء حق إنتاج هذه التقنية الفريدة، إلا أن مصممي "بارس" يريدون تصنيعها في روسيا.


----------



## tamer (14 يوليو 2008)

*ألمانيا تعتمد الرياح كمصدر أساسي لإمدادات الطاقة*






برلين – وكالات في ظل الارتفاع الجنوني لأسعار الطاقة .. تتجه ألمانيا بقوة نحو توفير احتياجاتها من الطاقة المستمدة من الرياح.

وفي هذا السياق كشف وزير النقل الألماني / فولجانج تيفنسي عن خطط للتحول الفوري من النفط والطاقة النووية إلى الطاقة البديلة المستمدة من الرياح . 

وفي مقابلة مع صحيفة (فيلت أم زونتاج) قال الوزير: " إن النفط والطاقة النووية هما مصدرا الطاقة في القرن العشرين، وإن الطاقة البديلة هي طاقة القرن الحادي والعشرين ". وأضاف: " نصب 30 حقلا من حقول المراوح الضخمة على بحر الشمال كفيلة بتوفير الطاقة النظيفة للاقتصاد الألماني".

وقدر تيفنسي كلفة كل محطة بنحو مليار يورو ، وأشار إلى أن كلفة التحول إلى الطاقة البديلة بالكامل حتى عام 2030 30 مليار يورو - وهي كلفة المشروع الإجمالية - تقل عن تكاليف النفط والغاز المستوردين في ظل ارتفاع أسعار النفط المتزايدة .

وحسب تصورات المشروع - الذي أقره البرلمان الألماني في الشهر الماضي - فإنه من الممكن لألمانيا خلال عشرين سنة أن تنصب مراوح لإنتاج الطاقة من الريح بقدرة 25 ألف ميجاوات . 
وستنصب المراوح في عمق البحر لأن الرياح هناك أقوى وأكثر ديمومة منها على السواحل أو على البر .
ويمكن البدء في الحال ببناء «حقول» من 2200 مروحة تكفي لإنتاج 11 ألف ميجاوات من الكهرباء ؛ أي ما يكفي لسد حاجة 11 مليون منزل في ألمانيا . 

وبناء على ذلك تقدمت العديد من الشركات الألمانية الكبيرة بخطط بناء حقول المراوح الضخمة التي ستبنى في عرض البحر على عمق 20 ـ 40 مترا تحت الماء ، وتعتمد تقنية عالية في اختيار مواد البناء المقاومة للأمواج وللملوحة .. والتي تتسبب في تآكل المراوح مع مرور الوقت . 

وأقرت الحكومة تخصيص مساحة 880 كم مربع من بحر الشمال لنصب 656 مروحة في المرحلة الأولى ، وتخصيص 130 كم مربع من بحر البلطيق لبناء 30 مروحة ضخمة .
وسيكون على خبراء البيئة حتى عام 2011 دراسة إمكانية توسيع هذه الحقول والمناطق المناسبة لنشر المزيد من المراوح ، وينبغى ألا يتعدى ارتفاع كل مروحة 125 مترا وألا تعرقل حركة الملاحة في البحار .
وطبيعي أنه سيتم بناء أرصفة فوق الماء وفي القاع أيضا لتمرير الكابلات اللازمة لنقل الكهرباء إلى البر .


----------



## إسلام علي (15 يوليو 2008)

رد يوحي بإنك .... تيـــيــيــيــيــيـــــــت ..... بلاش حرقة دم !!


----------



## tamer (15 يوليو 2008)

bishr قال:


> رد يوحي بإنك .... تيـــيــيــيــيــيـــــــت ..... بلاش حرقة دم !!


 


مش فاهم معنى كلامك
يا ريت توضح عشان أعرف أرد عليك
واذا كنت تقصد مشاركتك المستفزة السابقة
فكلامي كان منضبطاً وموجهاً لكل مشاركة على شاكلة مشاركتك

وكفاية فعلاً حرقة دم


----------



## tamer (15 يوليو 2008)

*ما هو علم الفيزياء وما هي تخصصاته؟*

*ما هو علم الفيزياء وما هي تخصصاته؟ * 
*اشتهر علم الفيزياء بصعوبته بالمقارنة بالعلوم الأخرى ولكن كنوع من التحدي الذي نواجهه في حياتنا فإن النجاح في دراسة الفيزياء له متعة خاصة. فمن حصل على شهادة علمية في احد تخصصات الفيزياء فإنه يكون مرشح للنجاح في العديد من المجالات التي قد يوضع بها فعلم الفيزياء يكسب دارسه العديد من المهارات ومنها على سبيل المثال ليس للحصر:* 
*



**التمثيل الرياضي لأية مشكلة لإيجاد الحل المنطقي لها.* 
*



**اكتساب المهارات الكافية لتصميم التجارب وأجراءها،* 
*



**العمق في إيجاد تفسير لنتائج التجارب.* 
*



**اكتساب الخبرات في مجال البحث العلمي. *
*من يدرس الفيزياء* ​*هل ترغب في معرفة كيف تعمل الأشياء من حولنا مثل الكمبيوتر والليزر والصواريخ الفضائية؟ وهل ترغب في إيجاد تفسير لما يدور في هذا الكون من ظواهر عديدة مثل الجاذبية والضوء والنجوم والعواصف والأعاصير والزلازل. هل ترغب في الشعور بمتعة الاكتشاف والمشاركة بالمعرفة العالمية وإجراء التجارب العلمية واكتشاف نظريتها. إذا كنت مغرم بهذا فإن الفيزياء هي لك...* 

*ما هو علم الفيزياء* ​*علم الفيزياء هو القاعدة الأساسية لمختلف العلوم فهو يقدم التفاصيل العميقة لفهم كل شيء بدءاً بالجسيمات الأولية إلى النواة والذرة والجزيئات والخلايا الحية والمواد الصلبة والسائلة والغازات والبلازما (الحالة الرابعة للمادة) والدماغ البشري والأنظمة المعقدة والكمبيوترات السريعة والغلاف الجوي والكواكب والنجوم والمجرات والكون نفسه. أي أن الفيزيائيين يختصون بمعرفة اصغر عنصر لهذا الكون وهو الجسيمات الأولية إلى الكون الفسيح مرورا بالتفاصيل التي ذكرناها.* 

*ماذا تقدم الفيزياء لدارسيها* ​*معظم العلماء المشهورين مثل اينشتين ونيوتن وماكسويل .... كانوا فيزيائيين. يمكننا ان نقول ان الفيزيائيين هم أكثر العلماء المدربين في عدة مجالات مثل الرياضيات والكمبيوتر بل انهم أحيانا يتفوقون على اقارنهم المتخصصين لانهم يتعاملون مع هذه العلوم على اساس تطبيقي كما ان الفيزيائي يمكن ان يكسر الحواجز بين العلوم التطيبقية الاخرى كالكيمياء والبيولوجي والجيولوجيا والهندسة والطب ولا يجد الفيزيائي صعوبة في فهم اي نوع من العلوم المختلفة ولأهمية هذا العلم ظهرت تخصصات تجمع الفيزياء مع العلوم الاخرى مثل الجيوفيزياء والبيوفيزياء. عندما تظهر تطبيقات علمية جديدة او اجهزة متقدمة فإن علم الفيزياء يكون مطلوباً...* 

*هل انت مرشح لدراسة الفيزياء* ​*اذا كنت من المولعين بفهم وتعلم كيف تعمل الاشياء وتحب الرياضيات والكمبيوتر واجراء التجارب فإن عليك ان تصبح فيزيائياً. فإن دراسة هذا العلم سوف يشبع رغباتك وستجد في كل موضوعاته ما يزيدك زهوا وفخرا كلما اكتشفت جديد فدراسة الفيزياء مغامرة جدير بالاهتمام. ولا يجب عليك قبل التفكير في دراسة هذا التخصص بفرص العمل المتوفرة لك بعد اتمام الدراسة المهم ان تدرس ما يشبع رغباتك وان تستمتع بما تدرس ودع المستقبل للخالق. *

*ماذا يمكن ان يعمل متخصص الفيزياء* ​*في اي مكان تتواجد فيه التكنولوجيا يجد الفيزيائي عمل له ويكون مفضل عن غيره لما يمتلكه من معلومات عن المبادئ الاساسية والخبرات الذاتية التي تؤهله للتعامل مع التكنولوجيا وتطورها بشكل اسرع. وفي الدول الصناعية المتقدمة لا يمكن ان يوجد فيزيائي عاطل عن العمل. فيمكن للفيزيائي ان يعمل في المجال الطبي حيث ان كل اجهزة التشخيص في المستشفيات يعتمد تشغيلها على الفيزياء مثل استخدام اشعة اكس والنظائر المشعة والرنين المغناطيسي والامواج فوق الصوتية واشعة الليزر والمنظار وغيرها من الاجهزة المستخدمة والتي هي تطبيقات لاكتشافات وابحاث الفيزيائيين ولا يمكن ان يكون هناك علاج بدون تشخيص فكلما تطورت وسائل التشخيص امكن التغلب على امراض كانت قاتلة. كذلك في مجال الاتصالات والاقمار الصناعية الذي يعتمد على تطور احد فروع الفيزياء وهو الالكترونيات. كما وان علم الفيزياء ضرورياً لمراكز الارصاد الجوية ومراكز التنبؤ بالزلازل ومراكز البحوث كما ان للفيزيائي دورا اساسياً في مجال التعليم لاعداد اجيال جديدة لاكمال مشوار التقدم العلمي. وكذلك في التطبيقات الصناعية ومراكز تطوير مواد جديدة ولا شك ان علم الفيزياء وراء تطور اجهزة الكمبيوتر بكافة مكوناته من المعالج إلى الذاكرة إلى الشاشة إلى اقراص الليزر وكلما تقدمت الابحاث الفيزيائية كما انعكس ذلك على تطور اجهزة الكمبيوتر وكفاءتها....* 


*أفرع الفيزياء *
*الفيزياء الكلاسيكية* ​*



**الميكانيكا* 
*



**الديناميكا الحرارية* 
*



**الكهرباء والمغناطيسية* 
*



**الضوء* 
*الفيزياء الحديثة* ​*



**النظرية النسبية* 
*



**ميكانيكا الكم* 
*



**الفيزياء الذرية* 
*



**الفيزياء الجزيئية* 
*



**الفيزياء النووية* 
*



**فيزياء الحالة الصلبة* 
*علوم فيزياء تطورت بتطور مفاهيم الفيزياء الحديثة:* ​*



**الليزر* 
*



**الطاقة الشمسية* 
*



**البلازما* 
*



**الاغشية الرقيقة* 
*



**الالياف الضوئية* 
*



**الفيزياء الاشعاعية* 
*



**الجسيمات الاولية* 
*



**الفلك*


----------



## tamer (17 يوليو 2008)

*تقنيات الترجمة الصوتية الفورية*








سمعنا عن تقنيات مثل التعرف على الكلام لتحويله إلى نصوص والتعرف على الخطوط والمحارف لتحويها إلى نسق رقمي من النصوص أو حتى الكلام text to speech إلى آخر قائمة التقنيات تلك. لكن تقنية جديدة للتعرف على الكلام speech to speech وتحويله إلى كلام بلغة أخرى هي أحدث التطورات التقنية التي تهمنا جميعا
فما هو الدافع إلى هذا النوع من تقنيات الترجمة؟ يأتي الجواب من الاتحاد الأوروبي الذي يجمع في ظلاله 23 لغة ويستدعي ذلك حشد جيش من المترجمين لتحويل الوثائق الهامة بكلفة مليار يورو سنويا، فضلا عن ملايين أخرى تدفعها الشركات في تعاملاتها التجارية لأغراض الترجمة في دول الاتحاد الأوروبي. يدعى نظام الترجمة الصوتية ذاك تي سي ستار TC-STAR الذي يهدف إلى تحويل الكلام من لغة أولى إلى كلام بلغة ثانية
يتألف النظام من ثلاثة مراحل الأولى هي التعرف التلقائي على الكلام Automatic Speech Recognition (ASR) حيث يجري تحويل الكلمات المسموعة إلى نص يليها مرحلة ترجمة الكلمات المسموعة Spoken Language Translation (SLT) من اللغة المصدر إلى اللغة المستهدفة بالترجمة، أما المرحلة النهائية فهي تحويل النص إلى كلام Text to Speech Synthesis (TTS) لاستكمال العملية من خلال تحويل الكلمات في النص إلى كلام أي قراءتها آليا
ورغم أن كل هذه التقنيات مألوفة إلا أن أي منها لم يصل بعد إلى مرحلة تامة من النضوج. ولضمان نتائج مقبولة للنظام تي سي ستار فقد جرى اعتماد تقنيات متعددة في كل مرحلة من عملية التحويل مما رفع من جودة وسوية النتائج. وكانت نتيجة اختبار النظام في تحويل بث إذاعي باللغة الصينية إلى كلام مفهوم ودقيق باللغة الإنكليزية مثيرة للإعجاب
ورغم أن المشروع سيحتاج لسنة أو أكثر حتى يصبح بمستوى يضاهي الترجمة الفورية من قبل المحترفين في هذا المجال من الترجمة إلا أنه جرى طرح مكونات النظام مجانا على الإنترنت بأسلوب المصادر المفتوحة
وتمثل هذه المكونات المجانية فرصة مذهلة للمطورين والشركات العربية بدلا من شراء ترخيص تجاري للترجمة من الشركات الغربية. ويمكن الوصول إلى كل هذه من خلال المواقع التالية:
http://www.tc-star.org
http://www.statmt.org/moses


----------



## tamer (17 يوليو 2008)

قامت شركت فولكس فاجن الألمانية العملاقة لصناعة السيارات بتطوير نظام جديد لمساعدة السائق في وضع السيارة في مكانها في ساحات الانتظار باستخدام جهاز للتحكم عن بعد. وتتيح التقنية الجديدة التي قدمتها فولكس فاجن خلال معرض هانوفر الدولي للسائق الخروج من السيارة وغلق الأبواب وتسييرها من خلال جهاز للتحكم عن بعد، حيث يمكن للسيارة الدخول في المكان الخالي في الساحة آليا
ويقوم النظام المبتكر بإيقاف تشغيل المحرك آليا وتفعيل أقفال الأبواب بعد توقف السيارة في المكان المطلوب. وذكرت فولكس فاجن أكبر شركة سيارات في أوروبا أن النظام الجديد يهدف بشكل أساسي إلى المساعدة في حل مشكلة ضيق أماكن الانتظار وبخاصة في الساحات المقامة تحت الأرض عندما يجد السائق مساحة تكفي السيارة لكنها لا تتيح له الدخول أو الخروج من السيارة بعد التوقف فيها

نظم ذكية للتوجيه
ويسمح النظام الجديد بتحديد السائق للمكان الخالي الذي يريد وضع السيارة فيه على شاشة نظام الملاحة ثم يقوم بتشغيل نظام السائق الآلي (دي.إس.جي) ثم يغادر السيارة ويغلق أبوابها
وفي هذا الأثناء تتولى كاميرات المراقبة الموجودة في المرايا الجانبية للسيارة قياس المساحة الخالية وتحديدها بدقة وإرسال البيانات إلى السائق الآلي لكي يتم وضع السيارة في المكان الخالي. وتشير فولكس فاجن إلى أن النظام الجديد مازال في مرحلة التجارب ولم يتحدد موعد طرحه في الأسواق حتى الآن


----------



## ماجدان (17 يوليو 2008)

شكرا مهندس كحلوش

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## elkhaled (17 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات المفيدة
مع أني لم أقرأها كلها


----------



## tamer (19 يوليو 2008)

*ابتكار زجاج ينظف نفسه بالشمس*

لندن توصل فريق بحثي بريطاني إلى اختراع زجاج غريب ينظف نفسه بمجرد تعرضه لأشعة الشمس، دون الحاجة إلى استخدام "الماسحات"، وقد حصل هذا الاختراع على جائزة الابتكار التي تمنحها الأكاديمية الملكية البريطانية للهندسة لتشجيع الابتكارات التكنولوجية والهندسية.
 والزجاج المبتكر يدخل في تركيبه مادة "بلكينجتون أكتيف" المغطى بطبقة رقيقة للغاية من أكسيد ميكروكرستالين التيتانيوم والذي يستجيب لضوء النهار، وهذا التفاعل يفصل الأقذار عن الزجاج، وهذا الابتكار هو أحد أربعة ابتكارات وصلت إلى نهائيات جائزة ماكروبرت الهندسية.
 وقال الدكتور كيفين ساندرسون أحد أفراد الفريق الذي عمل على تطوير زجاج أكتيف في مركز أبحاث بيلكينجتون: "بلكينجتون أكتيف قائم على ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم، وهي مادة تستخدم في المواد الغذائية ومعجون الأسنان، وكريمات البشرة المانعة لأشعة الشمس"، واستطرد: "ولكنها في العادة مادة على شكل مسحوق، مما يؤدي إلى حجب الرؤية إذا ما وضعت على الزجاج، لذلك استخدمنا طبقة رقيقة من هذه المادة، سمكها 15 نانومتر، وبذلك يبدو الزجاج طبيعياً تماما".
 وعلى الرغم من أن هذه التكنولوجيا ليست تكنولوجيا التفاعلات المتناهية في الدقة، إلا أن التغطية الخاصة للزجاج، والتفاعلات الكيميائية التي تحدث، تجري على مستوى دقيق للغاية "واحد على ألف مليون من المتر"، وطبقة ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم التي تغطي الزجاج لها صفتان تميزانها، فهي أولا تمتص أشعة الشمس، الأشعة فوق البنفسجية، وخلال هذه العملية، تتفاعل الطبقة العازلة مع الأوساخ العضوية بحيث تفتتها.
 أما ميزتها الثانية فهي أن الطبقة العازلة تؤدي إلى جعل الزجاج أكثر جاذبية للمياه، وهو ما يعني أن الماء عندما يلامس سطح الزجاج، ينجذب إلى بعضه فيتحول إلى ما يشبه الشريحة بدلاً من أن يتحول إلى قطرات، ونظراً لتواصل تأثير الحافز الضوئي، فإن الزجاج يجف نظيفاً.


----------



## tamer (19 يوليو 2008)

*وداعاً فأرة الكمبيوتر*











قالت دراسة حديثة إن أيام فأرة الكمبيوتر باتت معدودة وذلك بعد أكثر من 40 عاما من الاستخدام. 
وأشارت الدراسة إلى أن فأرة الكمبيوتر ستختفي تماما خلال فترة تراوح بين 3 و5 سنوات. 
وذكرت الدراسة ان الآليات الحديثة للكمبيوتر من الشاشات التي تعمل باللمس هي التي ستسود. 
وقال المحلل ستيف برينتس إن الفأرة تعمل بشكل طيب بالنسبة للكمبيوتر العادي ولكن إذا تعلق الأمر بالكمبيوتر المحمول أو التسلية فان الأمر في حكم المنتهي. 
وأضاف قائلا لبي بي سي "بدلا من استخدام أجهزة التحكم عن بعد انتشر استخدام الأدوات التفاعلية التي تتعرف على الوجه وتستجيب لحركة اليد". 
رصد العواطف 
وتابع قائلا "إن شركات سوني وكانون وغيرها من الشركات تستخدم هذه التقنيات، كما صار هناك أنظمة رصد العواطف حيث يرتدي المستخدم غطاء للرأس ويتحكم في الكمبيوتر بالتفكير وسيطرح هذا الجهاز في السوق في سبتمبر". 



وقال روري دولي نائب المدير العام لشركة لوجتيك، وهي أكبر شركة منتجة لفارة الكمبيوتر ولوحة المفاتيح، إن هناك مبالغة في الحديث عن قرب وفاة فأرة الكمبيوتر. 
وباعت شركة لوجتيك أكثر من 500 مليون فأرة كمبيوتر خلال العشرين عاما الماضية. 
واعترف دولي بان الناس باتت تتفاعل مع الكمبيوتر بشكل متزايد، وقد صار تليفزيون يعمل ككمبيوتر والكمبيوتر كتلفزيون ولكن ذلك لن يقلل من قيمة الفأرة التي تتطور لتلائم نمط الحياة الحديثة. 
وأضاف ان توقع نهاية الفأرة متشائم للغاية أخذا في الاعتبار أن الكثير من مناطق الدول النامية لم تعرف بعد الانترنت. 
يذكر أن مخترع الفأرة هو الدكتور دوجلاس إنجلبرت الذي توصل لهذا الكشف خلال عمله بمعهد ستافورد البحثي قبل 40 عاما ولم تحقق لصاحبها في ذلك الوقت أية أموال حيث ان الكشف لم يكتسب أهمية إلا مع ثورة الكمبيوتر عام 1987.


----------



## Abo Fares (21 يوليو 2008)

*The New Best Super Fruits*

*The New Best Super Fruits*​*
*

*For Perfect Blood Pressure*
*Good:* Bananas
*Better:* Fresh figs
*Why:* Six fresh figs have 891 mg of blood pressure-lowering potassium, nearly 20% of your daily need — about double what you'd find in one large banana. In a recent 5-year study from the Netherlands, high-potassium diets were linked with lower rates of death from all causes in healthy adults age 55 and older. You'll also get... a boost to your bones. Figs are one of the best fruit sources of calcium, with nearly as much per serving (six figs) as ½ cup of fat-free milk!​ 


*To Protect Your Heart and Fight Disease*​ 
*Good: *Red grapes
*Better:* Lychee
*Why:* A French study published in the Journal of Nutrition found that lychee has the second-highest level of heart-healthy polyphenols of all fruits tested — nearly 15% more than the amount found in grapes (cited by many as a polyphenol powerhouse). The compounds may also play an important role in the prevention of degenerative diseases such as cancer. "Polyphenols act like a force field, helping to repel foreign invaders from damaging your cells," says David Grotto, RD, author of 101 Foods That Could Save Your Life! You'll also get... protection from breast cancer. A recent test-tube and animal study from Sichuan University in China found that lychee may help to prevent the formation of breast cancer cells, thanks to the fruit's powerful antioxidant activity. Shop for lychee with few black marks on the rough, leathery shell, which can be anywhere from red to brown in color. Look for fruit that gives when pressed gently. Shells should be intact and the fruit attached to the stem. Serve by peeling or breaking the outer covering just below the stem; use a knife to remove the black pit. Add to stir-fries or skewer onto chicken kebabs to add a sweet, grapelike flavor.​ 


*For Beautiful Skin*​ 
*Good:* Orange
*Better:* Guava
*Why:* One cup of guava has nearly five times as much skin-healing vitamin C (it's a key ingredient in collagen production) as a medium orange (377 mg versus 83 mg) — that's more than five times your daily need. Women who eat a lot of vitamin C-packed foods have fewer wrinkles than women who don't eat many, according to a recent study that tracked the diets of more than 4,000 American women ages 40 to 74. You'll also get... bacteria-busting power. Guava can protect against foodborne pathogens such as Listeria and Staph, according to research by microbiologists in Bangladesh. Also, a cooperative study by the USDA and Thai scientists found that guava has as much antioxidant activity as some well-known superfoods like blueberries and broccoli (though every plant contains a different mix of the healthful compounds). Shop for guava using your nose. A ripe guava has a flowery fragrance, gives a bit to the touch, and has a thin, pale green to light yellowish rind. Serve by adding to fruit cobbler recipes (the tiny seeds are edible) or simmer chunks in water as you would to make applesauce. Guava also makes a super smoothie: Blend ½ banana, ½ ripe guava, a handful of strawberries, ½ cup soy milk, and a few ice cubes.​ 


*To Lower Cholesterol*​ 
*Good:* Apples
*Better:* Asian pears
*Why:* One large Asian pear has nearly 10 g of cholesterol-lowering fiber, about 40% of your daily need; a large apple has about half that much. People who ate the most fiber had the lowest total and "bad" cholesterol levels, according to a recent study of Baltimore adults. You'll also get... protection from creeping weight gain. The same researchers found that people who ate the most fiber also weighed the least and had the lowest body mass index and waist circumference.​ 

*To Fight Cancer*​ 
*Good:* Watermelon
*Better:* Papaya
*Why:* It is one of the top sources of beta-crypoxanthin, which research suggests can protect against lung cancer. Like watermelon, it is also a rich source of lycopene. "Although there is currently no recommendation for how much lycopene you should consume in a day, research shows that the nutrient may protect against several different types of cancer, including stomach, endometrial, and prostate," says Grotto. You'll also get... better healing. Papayas may help speed burn recovery when used topically, thanks partly to the enzyme papain, which also aids in digestion. "Papain helps break down amino acids, the building blocks of protein," says Elisa Zied, RD, an American Dietetic Association spokesperson.​


----------



## tamer (26 يوليو 2008)

*عناوين الإنترنت: الهجوم بدأ*

قال خبراء سلامة الإنترنت إن الشفرة التي تساعد على استغلال الثغرات الكامنة في عناوين المواقع الإلكترونية قد بدأت تسري على الشبكة. 
وتتسلل الشفرة عبر ما يبدو أنه إعلان مغر بالربح يبعث به محتالون، ويعيدون بواسطة تلك الشفرة توجيه مستخدمي الشبكة إلى مواقع مزورة لمؤسسات مصرفية بهدف سرقة معلومات الولوج. 
وتُنصح شركات الإنترنت -على ضوء المعلومات المتوفرة حتى هذا الحين- بسد الثغرات تشوب عناوينها الإلكترونية قبل أن يتفشى هذا النوع الجديد من الجريمة الإلكترونية. 
وتقول شركات سلامة شبكة الإنترنت، إن ثمة أدلة تشير إلى وقع هجمات من هذا النوع ولكن على نطاق ضيق. 
قائمة بالعناوين 
وقال دان كامينسكي -الذي يعتبر من كبار خبراء سلامة الإنترنت، والذي كان أول من اكتشف الثغرات في منظومة أسماء المواقع (DNS) في مارس/ آذار 2008-: "نحن في ورطة...وكل واحد في حاجة إلى سد الثغرات، رجاء." 
والـ(DNS) عبارة عن نظام من العناوين يساعد الحواسيب على تحويل أسماء المواقع مثلا bbc.co.uk إلى مرادفها الرقمي الذي تستطيع الحواسيب قراءته. 
وإذا ما استغلت الثغرات فسيكون في إمكان خبثاء قراصنة الإنترنت أن يعمدوا إلى تزوير مواقع يحُول إليها مستخدموا المواقع الأصلية. 
وتوصل الخبراء إلى طريقتين اثنيتن مختلفتين لمحاولة سد الثغرات. 
فقد أضيفت الشفرة إلى أداة للاختبار واسعة الانتشار تدعى Metasploit يستخدمها قراصنة الإنترنت من كلا الجانبين للبحث عن الثغرات في منظومات الحواسيب. 
وقد أعدت شفرة الهجوم بعد تسرب "الجرثومة" الإلكترونية التي اكتشفها كامنسكي، الذي كان ينوي أن يكشف عن معلوماته بشأنها شهر أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول المقبل. 
وبعد اكتشاف الثغرة في شهر مارس الماضي، أشعرت المؤسسات المختصة من قبيل سيسكو وجوجل وياهو ومايكروسوفت بهدف توفير الفرصة للعثور على "ضمادات" لسد الثغرات. 
وتطالب هذه الشركات في الوقت الحاضر بالعمل حثيثا على تحديث منظوماتهم لمواجهة الخطر الداهم وحماية المستخدمين


----------



## tamer (1 أغسطس 2008)

*مزارع أوروبية للطاقة الشمسية في الصحراء الكبرى*







لندن - وكالات يتجه الاتحاد الأوروبي لإقامة مشاريع ضخمة للطاقة الشمسية في صحراء شمال أفريقيا؛ وذلك لتوفير الكهرباء إلى جميع دول أوروبا .
ويقول العلماء الأوروبيون الذين يعملون في مجال الطاقة المتجددة : بما أن أشعة الشمس أكثر كثافة فإن الألواح الشمسية في شمال أفريقيا يمكنها توليد ثلاثة أمثال الطاقة الكهربائية مقارنة باستخدام نفس الألواح في شمال أوروبا .

وأفادت صحيفة (الجارديان) البريطانية - في تقرير نشرته أمس - بأن : " الحصول على الطاقة الشمسية من الصحراء هو في صميم خطة طموح لإقامة شبكة أوروبية بتكلفة 45 مليار يورو تسمح بتوفير شراكة أوروبية في الكهرباء من مصادر الطاقة النظيفة .. مثل استغلال قوة الرياح قي بريطانيا والدنمارك والإفادة من الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية في أيسلند وإيطاليا " .

وحصلت هذه المشاريع على دعم سياسي في أوروبا مع إعلان رئيس الوزراء البريطاني / جوردون براون والرئيس الفرنسي / نيكولا ساركوزي مؤخرا دعم خطة الحصول على الطاقة الشمسية في شمال أفريقيا .

وقال أرنوفل جيجر والدن - من (معهد المفوضية الأوروبية للطاقة) - : " إن كل مزرعة من المزارع الشمسية في أفريقيا تنتج ما بين 50 و200 ميجاوات من الطاقة ، ويمكنها تزويد الدول الأوروبية بالطاقة عبر مسافات تبلغ آلاف الأميال.
ويمكن للشبكة المقترحة استخدام خطوط الكهرباء من الضغط العالي ضمن خطوط نقل مباشرة تخسر القليل من الطاقة عبر مرورها بمسافات طويلة مقارنة بخطوط الكهرباء التقليدية " .

وأضاف والدن : " إن إقامة شبكة الطاقة باستخدام خطوط الضغط العالي في أوروبا قد تكلف ما يصل نحو مليار يورو سنويا حتى عام 2050 " ..
معتبرا أن : " هذا الرقم قليل مقارنة مع تقديرات (وكالة الطاقة الدولية) .. والتي تتضمن أن على العالم استثمار أكثر من 45 تريليون دولار في نظام الطاقة خلال ثلاثين عاما قادما " .


----------



## Abo Fares (2 أغسطس 2008)

*الحد الأدنى لمستوى المعيشة لوسطي الأسرة السورية*

خط فقر الغذاء حسب الدخل 13580 ليرة سورية شهريا...
و خط الفقر المط=d 9ق حسب إنفاق الأسرة هو 27160 ليرة سورية شهريا...
02/08/2008 ​ 
*قدر الدكتور قدري جميل الحد الأدنى لمستوى المعيشة لوسطي الأسرة السورية أو ما يسمى بخط الفقر المطلق حسب إنفاق الأسرة بنحو 27160 ليرة سورية شهريا.*
*وحلل الدكتور جمي=d 9 في ورشة العمل التي أقامتها جمعية العلوم الاقتصادية السورية والتي حملت عنوان المنعكاسات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية لسياسات رفع الدعم بالإشارة إلى أن الإنفاق اليومي للفرد على السلع الغذائية الضرورية لتأمين 1400 حريرة يوميا يبلغ نحو 97 ليرة وبذلك نجد أن إنفاق الفرد على السلع الغذائية يبلغ نحو 2900 ليرة سورية شهريا وباعتبار أن متوسط حجم الأسرة السورية يبلغ 5.6 فردا ينتج أن إنفاق الأسرة ع=d 9ى السلع الغذائية يساوي 16296 ليرة سورية شهريا وهو ما يسمى خط فقر الغذاء حسب إنفاق الأسرة، وباعتبار مستوى الإعالة في سورية هو 4.1 فردا لكل فرد ينتج أن مستوى الدخل الضروري لتلبية الاحتياجات الغذائية فقط يساوي 13580 ليرة سورية شهريا وهو ما يسمى خط فقر الغذاء حسب الدخل، و باعتبار أيضا أن الإحصاءات الرسمية قدرت إنفاق الأسرة السورية على الغذاء بـ 40% من إجمالي إنفاقها ونظرا لأن الأسرة الفقير=d 8 تنفق الجزء الأكبر من دخلها على الغذاء فقد قدر إنفاق الأسرة على السلع الغذائية بنحو 60% من إنفاقها الإجمالي و إنفاقها على السلع غير الغذائية بنحو 40% من كامل إنفاقها ويساوي 10864 ليرة سورية شهريا وبجمع قيمتي الإنفاق على السلع الغذائية وغير الغذائية نحصل على الإنفاق الإجمالي للأسرة السورية والذي يساوي 27160 ليرة سورية شهريا و هو الحد الأدنى لمستوى المعيشة لوسطي الأسرة السورية أو ما يسم=d 9 بخط الفقر المطلق حسب إنفاق الأسرة.*


----------



## tamer (2 أغسطس 2008)

أخي الكريم أبو الحلول
من فضلك
احذف تلك الصورة التي تحتوي على نساء متبرجات


----------



## Abo Fares (2 أغسطس 2008)

كحلوش العجيب قال:


> أخي الكريم أبو الحلول
> من فضلك
> احذف تلك الصورة التي تحتوي على نساء متبرجات


 
السلام عليكم..
أعتذر منك م. كحلوش ومن جميع الأخوة، حقيقة لم أنتبه جيداً لما في الصورة إذ أني اعتبرتها تخديماً للموضوع.. سأراسل المشرف م. samersss لحذف الصورة، إذ أن ذلك ليس من صلاحيات الأعضاء..
شكراً على التنبيه.. والسلام عليكم..


----------



## tamer (3 أغسطس 2008)

الحمد لله 
أخي أبو الحلول 
تم حذف الصورة


----------



## tamer (3 أغسطس 2008)

*دراسة علمية: أزواج المدخنين مهددون بالتعرض لجلطة*





بعد تطبيق قرار حظر التدخين في الأماكن العامة، يلجأ الأزواج إلى التدخين في منازلهم


قال باحثون من جامعة هارفارد إن المتزوجين من مدخنات أو العكس هم أكثر عرضة للإصابة بجلطة حتى لو لم يكونوا أنفسهم مدخنين. 
ودرس فريق البحث من جامعة هارفارد السجلات الطبية لأكثر من 16 ألف حالة. 
وخلصت مجلة "الطب الوقائي" الأمريكية إلى أن خطر التعرض لجلطة يرتفع بنسبة 72 في المائة بالنسبة إلى بعض غير المدخنين. 
ويُشار إلى أن خطر تعرض المدخنين لجلطة أمر معروف لكن الدراسات التي حاولت دراسة احتمالات إصابة المدخنين اللاإراديين، أي الذين يضطرون إلى استنشاق الدخان الذي ينفثه المدخنون الجالسون أو الواقفون إلى جانبهم، بجلطة لا تزال قليلة. 
منازل 
ويُذكر أن المنازل في بريطانيا أصبحت أكثر مكان يجد فيه غير المدخنين أنفسهم مضطرين إلى استنشاق الدخان بعد تطبيق قرار حظر التدخين في الأماكن العامة. 
وتناولت الدراسة التي أنجزتها جامعة هارفارد حالات الأزواج الذين تجاوزت أعمارهم الخمسين وذلك على مدى فترة زمنية تربو، في المعدل، عن تسع سنوات. 
وخلصت الدراسة إلى أن غير المدخنين الذين يعيشون تحت سقف واحد مع شركائهم المدخنين أكثر عرضة بكثير إلى خطر التعرض لجلطة وذلك بعد تعديل نتائج البحث لتأخذ في الحسبان عوامل أخرى يمكن أن تؤثر في احتمالات الإصابة بالجلطة. 
واستنتجت الدراسة أن شخصا لم يسبق له أن دخن ويعيش تحت سقف واحد مع مدخن يكون أكثر عرضة للإصابة بجلطة بنسبة 42 في المائة. 
لكن في حال أن غير المدخن حاليا سبق له أن دخن خلال مرحلة معينة من حياته ثم أقلع عن التدخين، فإن نسبة تعرضه لجلطة ترتفع إلى نسبة 72 في المائة. 
أخطار إضافية 
وتنتهي الدراسة إلى أن أزواج مدخنين سابقين ليسوا عرضة لأخطار إضافية للإصابة بجلطة، مضيفة أن المخاطر الإضافية تتلاشى إذا كان الشريك قد أقلع عن التدخين. 
وقالت الدكتورة ماريا جليمور، التي أنجزت البحث، إن "نتائج البحث تشير إلى أن تدخين أحد شريكي الحياة الزوجية يزيد من مخاطر إصابة غير المدخن والمدخن السابق بجلطة". 
وأضافت الباحثة جليمور أن " من المرجح أن تمتد المزايا الصحية الناشئة عن الإقلاع عن التدخين من المدخنين لتشمل أزواجهم، وبالتالي مضاعفة مزايا الإقلاع عن التدخين". 
وقالت "جمعية الجلطة" إن المدخنين اللاإراديين أكثر عرضة مرتين للإصابة بجلطة مقارنة مع الأشخاص الذين لا يعيشون بين المدخنين.


----------



## الأسيف محمد (3 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر على المجهود الطيب منك تقبل التحيات .
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## الأسيف محمد (3 أغسطس 2008)

هنا يوجد ابداع الشكر موصول .


----------



## tamer (4 أغسطس 2008)

*اكتشاف أصغر أفعى في العالم*




يمكن العثور على هذه الأفعى تحت الصخور


يقول العلماء إنهم عثروا على ما يعتقدون انها أصغر أفعى، طولها لا يتجاوز 10 سم وسمكها يبلغ سمك السباجيتي، وذلك في جزيرة باربادوس الكاريبية. 
وهذه الأفعى هي الأصغر بين 3100 نوع معروفة حتى الآن. 
وقال د. بلير هيجيز الذي اكتشف الأفعى لبي بي سي:"لقد أحسست بإثارة شديدة حين رفعت إحدى الصخور فوجدت تحتها تلك الأفعى، ثم رفعت المئات من الصخور الأخرى ووجدت أفعى ثانية". 
ومقارنة بأصناف أخرى من الأفاعي تضع مئة بيضة فإن هذه الأفعى الصغيرة قادرة على وضع بيضة واحدة فقط، وهو شيء غير مألوف بين الأفاعي، ولكنه قد يكون مميزا للأفاعي الصغيرة كما يقول د. هيجيز. 
ويكون طول الأفعي حين تفقس البيضة نصف طول الأم، وهذا ربما يسبب صعوبة في إيجاد شيء بهذا الصغر لتتغذى عليه، مما دفع العلماء للاعتقاد أن حجم هذه الأفعى هو أصغر حجم ممكن لأفعى.


----------



## tamer (7 أغسطس 2008)

*البيت مقلوب.. بس الحياة معدولة*

*البيت مقلوب.. بس الحياة معدولة*

* كتب * تراسينهايده - ألمانيا، «د.ب.أ» ٧/٨/٢٠٠٨

نموذج المنزل الألماني المقلوب

إحدي المناطق الصغيرة علي جزيرة أوزيهدوم الألمانية تشهد مشروعًا معماريا شديد الغرابة يقف فيه منزل بالكامل «علي رأسه».
وأعلنت السلطات المعنية في منطقة تراسينهايده بولاية ميكلنبورج فوربومون شمال ألمانيا أمس الأول، أن رجل أعمال بولنديا يقوم حاليا بتنفيذ مشروع بناء منزل من عدة طوابق «بشكل مقلوب».
ويقع «المنزل المقلوب» في المنطقة التي يسكنها نحو ٩٠٠ شخص علي مقربة من أكبر معارض الفراشات في ألمانيا، والذي يجذب إليه كل عام آلاف الزوار، ويأتي في إطار مشروع «العالم يقف علي رأسه».
وقال رجل الأعمال المسؤول عن المشروع إن جميع الأشياء في هذا المنزل ستكون معكوسة حتي يتمكن الزوار من النظر بشكل مختلف إلي الأشياء التي يتعاملون معها في حياتهم اليومية.
وسيتمكن الزوار اعتبارًا من نهاية أغسطس الجاري من المشي علي أسقف الغرف ومن فوقهم الأرضيات. أما الدرج فسيكون الشيء الوحيد «غير المقلوب» في هذا المنزل، إذ سيستخدمه الزوار للتحرك في أنحاء المبني.


----------



## tamer (10 أغسطس 2008)

هل حاولت من قبل معرفة مدى قوة الصوت المحيط بك ؟ وإلي أي حد تحاصرك موجات من الديسيبيلات، حتى يكون بامكانك التكيف معها ؟ .. سواء فكرت أم لا، فلا داعي من الآن لأن تصبح مضطرا علي التواجد في أماكن تعج بالضجيج والصخب، وذلك بعد أن تم كشف النقاب عن جهاز قياسي جديد يمكن مستخدميه من تحديد قوة الأصوات في أي بيئة صوتية سواء كانت عالية أو منخفضة.

ويعد هذا الجهاز متعدد المزايا، إذ أنه يتميز بقدرته الفائقة علي قياس مدي قوة الصوت المحيط سواء كان مرتفع الطبقة أو منخفض الطبقة، متقطع أو متواصل. كما يمكن استخدام هذا الجهاز في قياس معدلات الضوضاء الموجودة داخل المصانع والمدارس ومكاتب العمل والمطارات، كما يستخدم لفحص الصوت داخل الاستوديوهات وقاعات المحاضرات وتجهيزات المسرح المنزلي.
ومن أهم الامكانات التي يتميز بها الجهاز أيضا احتواؤه علي مؤشر كبير سهل القراءة يأخذ القياسات من 50 إلي 126 ديسيبيل بشكل سريع في أي مكان لكن يفضل أن تتم عمليات القياس في أماكن مفتوحة حتى تكون أكثر دقة، وهو أيضا مزود ببطارية مستطيلة الشكل قوتها تسعة فولت تكفي عند شحنها لتشغيله فترة طويلة، ما يجعل من الجهاز أداة خفيفة، يسهل حملها في أي مكان . 
جدير بالذكر أن الضوضاء تعتبر أحد مظاهر التلوث البيئي وقد يتسبب في تضيق الأوعية الدموية الصغيرة مؤديا إلى حدوث ارتفاع ضغط الدم الدائم والشديد الخطورة في حالات أخرى . وتصاحب هذه الأعراض آلام في الرأس وزيادة خفقان القلب . وتبين الأبحاث وجود صله وثيقة بين التعرض الطويل للضجيج وبين ظواهر صحية خطرة مثل الدوخة وانخفاض توازن الإنسان، واصابتة بالصداع، والأرق، وضعف عام والتعب عند بذل اقل مجهود.


----------



## الاخرس الثرثار (11 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
والله مواضيعك حلوة يا كحلوش


----------



## Abo Fares (12 أغسطس 2008)

*Oriental Business Group Korean Center*

أحدث ما توصل إليه العلم في عالم التدفئة التدفئة باستخدام الصفائح الكربونية*O**ndolia*


*لا روائح ولا شحار ولاصيانة ولا لخطر الحريق​*


*رقائق مصنوعة من مادة الكربون المقاومة للصدأ مدى الحياة وسماكتها 1 مم .​*​​*
- توفير بالتركيب والتكلفة والمصروف أكثر من 60 % بالمقارنة بأساليب التدفئة الأخرى .
- كل 1 متر مربع من الصفائح الكربونية Ondolia يستهلك 1 كيلو وات خلال 9 ساعات .
- تستخدم تحت البلاط أو السيراميك أو السجاد أو الموكيت يمكن تركيبها على الجدران أو في الأسقف المستعارة وهي سهلة الفك والتركيب ولا تحتاج إلى صيانة .
- تصل للحرارة المطلوبة خلال دقائق لأنها تعمل على الكهرباء بمصروف صغير جدا من خلال ترموستات خاص يقيس درجة حرارة الغرفة .
- يمكن تغليف السخانات وأسطوانات الشوفاج منها بأقل من متر وبمصروف شهري أقل من مائة ليره سورية .

أماكن الاستخدام :
المنازل – الفيلات – دور العبادة – الشركات – المصانع – صالات العرض – النوادي الرياضية – صالات الأفراح – المطاعم – الفنادق والمنتجعات – المشافي – الجامعات – المدارس ورياض الأطفال – المعاهد ومراكز التدريب – البنوك – الأسواق التجارية – المسابح - البيوت البلاستيكية الزراعية – المداجن ............

























من لم يستطع مشاهدة الصور الست، سأقوم بإرفاقها في هذه المشاركة ثلاث، والمشاركة التالية ثلاث..
*


----------



## Abo Fares (12 أغسطس 2008)

*تابع Oriental Business Group Korean Center*

الصور الثلاث المتبقية..


----------



## إسلام علي (13 أغسطس 2008)

أيه المواضيع الحلوة دي يا عسل
انا عندي أسلوب أرخص م أبو الحلول للغلابة ههههه
هات ورق سلوفان بتاع حفظ الأكل (أو قطع ألمنيوم خردة صغيرة من ورش مطابخ الألومنيوم )
وهات طفاية حريق قديمة وبها مؤشر ضغط
هات 3 كوب من البوتاس المذاب بالماء وضع الكل في الطفاية بعد فكها 
بعد دقائق يتم التفاعل ويتصاعد من فم الطفاية بعد فتحه قليلاً غاز الهيروجين القااااااااااابل للإشتعال مولداً بخار المياه كعادم ويمكن الإنارة أو الطبخ أو التدفئة به
المحاذير
غاز الهيدروجين قابل للإشتعال عن بعد وإذا لامس الجلد يجب غسلة
الغاز سريع التسرب فيجب إحكام غلق الطفاية
لا يجب تعدي ضغط الغاز داخل الطفاية عن قدرة تحملها 
وشكراً


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (13 أغسطس 2008)

bishr قال:


> أيه المواضيع الحلوة دي يا عسل
> انا عندي أسلوب أرخص م أبو الحلول للغلابة ههههه
> هات ورق سلوفان بتاع حفظ الأكل (أو قطع ألمنيوم خردة صغيرة من ورش مطابخ الألومنيوم )
> وهات طفاية حريق قديمة وبها مؤشر ضغط
> ...


 
ما شاء الله عليكم م.ابو الحلول موضوع مميز ... 

م.بشر / تعجبني طريقة تفكيرك ... ودائما ما نجدك سندا للغلابة ... بس من اين لكل بيت بمهندس ليتم التعامل بهذا الشكل !!!


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (13 أغسطس 2008)

اردت ان اطمئن على الاخ كحلوش العجيب // فمنذ مدة طويلة لم اجده في المنتدى واتمنى ان يكون المانع خير انشاء الله .


----------



## Abo Fares (13 أغسطس 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> اردت ان اطمئن على الاخ كحلوش العجيب // فمنذ مدة طويلة لم اجده في المنتدى واتمنى ان يكون المانع خير انشاء الله .


 
صحيح م. محمد زايد.. نريد الاطمئنان لغياب م. كحلوش، وم. Ayman كذلك الأمر بعد المشاركات الفعالة لكليهما..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 أغسطس 2008)

معلوماتي ان المهندس ايمن مشغول شويه كما افاد في موضوع البلاطات المجهد من كم يوم - الاخ كحلوش هو اللي نسال الله ان يكون سبب غيابه خيرا ان شاء الله 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## tamer (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً إخواني :
م / محمد زايد
م / أبوالحلول
م / محي الدين محمد
شغلت كثيراً في الآونة الأخيرة 
لكني لا أستطيع الغياب عن منتدانا و عن إخواني
وها انا ذا من جديد
انتظروا مشاركة جديدة قريبة إن شاء الله


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (15 أغسطس 2008)

كحلوش العجيب قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً إخواني :
> م / محمد زايد
> م / أبوالحلول
> م / محي الدين محمد
> ...


 
عودة حميدة اخي الكريم م.كحلوش / والحمدالله انك بخير بانتظار مشاركاتك ..


----------



## Abo Fares (15 أغسطس 2008)

*هل تعرف ماهو توقيت جرينتش‏؟؟*

*تسمعون كلمة ( بتوقيت غرينتش ) ولا تعرفون ما هي ؟*​
*هذا هو غرينتش*​
*جرينتش ضاحية تقع جنوب غرب لندن، وهي الآن جزء من لندن تستطيع تمييزها بسهولة من أول نظرة على خريطة لندن وذلك لو قوعها تحت الانحناء المميز لنهر التايمز**.*​
*اهم مايميز المدينة حديقةجرينتش حيث يتواجد'خط جرينتش**'*​​*

*​​*مدخل الحديقة


​​

​​

​​منظر للحديقة من أعلى التل..


​​

​​خط جرينيتش يقع داخل سور المرصد​
 

​​الخط الأسود المرسوم على الأرض هو خط جرينيتش !​

​​​
نصف في الشرق والنصف الآخر في الغرب: الوضعية الشهيرة لالتقاط صورة تذكارية على خط جرينيتش​

​​على الأرض وعلى يمين ويسار خط جرينيتش ، تجد أسماء عواصم العالم مع إحدثياتها (خط الطول)​*​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 أغسطس 2008)

معلومة قيمه جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو الحلول 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## tamer (16 أغسطس 2008)

*العلماء "يقتربون خطوة" من عباءة الإخفاء*





لا تزال عباءة الإخفاء حصرا على أدب الخيال العلمي


قال علماء أمريكيون إنهم اقتربوا خطوة من تطوير مواد يمكن أن تمكن البشر من التواري. 
وطور علماء من جامعة بركلي بكاليفورنيا مادة يمكنها أن تحول الضوء عن الأشياء ثلاثية الأبعاد مما "يخفيها عن الأنظار"، وفقا لما يسمى بالانعكاس المقلوب أو السالب، وهو نفس مبدأ الفيزياء البصرية الذي يعطي الانطباع بأن قشة وضعت في كوب من الماء تبدو كما لو كانت منكسرة. 
ولا توجد هذه المادة في شكل عادي، فقد أنتجت على قياس متناهي الصغر يناهاز جزءا من مليار جزء من المتر. 
وقد استخدمت مقاربتان إحداهما استخدمت كمية متناهية الصغر من الفضة وفلورايد المجنيزيوم، والأخرى استخدمت فيها حبال متناهية الصغر من الفضة. 
ولم تمتص هذه الأشياء الضوء كما لم تعكسه، "مثل ماء ينساب حول صخرة" حسب تعبير أحد أعضاء االفريق العلمي. 
وكانت النتيجة أن الضوء الوحيد الذي يمكن رؤيته هو ضوء الخلفية. 
ويقول العلماء إن المبادئ التي يستند عليها الاكتشاف قد تمكن في المستقبل من صنع عباءة "إخفاء". 
وقد نشرت مجلتا ساينس ونيتشر الأمركيتان بحث فريق العلماء هذا الذي يقوده جيان تسانغ. 
وقد أجريت من قبل تجارب على الانعكاس السالب استخدمت الأمواج الدقيقة (مايكرويف)، وهي أمواج ضوئية بالغة الطول بحيث تعجز العين البشرية المجردة عن رؤيتها.


----------



## tamer (16 أغسطس 2008)

*التمارين الرياضية تحمي المخ*




تكون مراكز الذاكرة أكثر مقاومة للزهايمر لدى من يتمتع باللياقة


قالت دراسة حديثة ان المصابين بمرض الزهايمر في مراحله المبكرة الذين يتمتعون بلياقة بدنية افضل تكون مناطق المخ لديهم أكثر مقاومة للمرض من غيرهم. 
وأشارت الدراسة، التي عرضت في المؤتمر الدولي للزهايمر في شيكاجو، إلى ان اللياقة والتمرينات تعمل على ابطاء التغيرات المرتبطة بالعمر في المخ بين الاشخاص الاصحاء. 
وقال الدكتور سام جندي رئيس مجلس الاستشارات الطبية والعلمية في اتحاد الزهايمر "إن هذه الدراسة تحمل رسالة مفادها انه اذا كنت مصابا بمرض الزهايمر فليس من المتأخر جدا ان تصبح لائق بدنيا". 
وتمت هذه الدراسة في المركز الطبي لجامعة كانساس في كانساس سيتي حيث تم بحث العلاقة بين اللياقة وحجم المخ لدى 56 بالغا بصحة جيدة و 60 بالغا مصابين بالمرض في مراحله المبكرة. 
وانتهت الدراسة إلى ان الاشخاص في المراحل المبكرة للزهايمر واللائقين بدنيا تكون لديهم مناطق بالمخ مهمة للذاكرة اكبر حجما مقارنة بالمصابين الاقل لياقة. 
وكانت دراسة أسترالية قد أشارت في وقت سابق إلى ان المصابين بخرف الشيخوخة الذين شاركوا في برنامج تمرينات لمدة 12 شهرا قل سقوطهم على الارض وتحسنت حياتهم.


----------



## tamer (16 أغسطس 2008)

*اكتشاف أضخم ثقب أسود في المجرة*

*أعلنت مجموعة من العلماء الفنلنديين في المؤتمر 211 للجمعية الفلكية الأمريكية عن اكتشاف ثقب أسود تزيد كتلته 18 مليار مرة عن كتلة الشمس، وهو ما يجعله أضخم بست مرات من أثقل الأجسام السوداء التي كانت معروفة حتى الآن.
الثقب الجديد اسمه Oj287، وقد حُسِبَت كتلته من خلال دوران ثقب أسود آخر أصغر منه مجاور له.
تمثل هذه المجموعة الثنائية كوازاراً (شبه نجم) يطلق كمية ضخمة من الطاقة، وهو بمعايير الكوازارات قريب جداً، إذ يبعد عنا مسافة 3.5 مليارات سنة ضوئية، ويقع في برج السرطان، وهو من الكوازارات المدروسة جيِّداً، ويصدر ومضات ضوئية لها قمتان خارقتا الاستطاعة تظهران مرة كل 12 سنة.
ووفقاً لراي الفلكيين، فإن هذا الأمر يحدث عندما يجتاز الثقب الأسود الصغير قرص الإنماء العائد إلى الثقب الأسود ذي الكتلة الفائقة. وكان العلماء الفنلنديون قد توقعوا أن تظهر هذه الومضات في 13 أيلول 2007، وجاءت ملاحظتها لتؤكد الطبيعة الثنائية لدى هذا الجسم الكوني.
الحقل الثقالي في هذه المنظومة فائق القوة، لذا كان لا بد أثناء حساب مؤشرات الحركة المدارية من أخذ نظرية النسبية بالحسبان، وهذا ما أكد مجدداً بالمراقبة الفعلية صحة ما قال به أينشتاين. *


----------



## tamer (16 أغسطس 2008)

*سر متانة العمود الفقري لدى الحوامل*

لاحظت مجموعة من العلماء العاملين لدى جامعة تكساس في أوستين أن العمود الفقري للمرأة الحامل يعيد توليف ذاته تحت تأثير البطن المتنامي كي ينقص من الحِمْل، في حين أن العمود الفقري لدى الرجل لم يتهيأ لهذا الأمر ارتقائياً.
طبعاً، لا يوجد جديد في هذا الكلام، فهذه الخاصية لا تلزم الرجال، لكن الجديد هو أن العلماء راقبوا تغير مواضع الفقرات أثناء الحمل، وتبيَّن لهم أن هذه الخاصية كانت موجودة لدى الأسترالوبيتيكيين الذين عاشوا على الأرض قبل أكثر من مليوني عام، وقد ظهرت في ذلك الزمن الذي بدأت فيه أولى النساء بالمشي على قدمين، ولو لم يرتقِ العمود الفقري تحت تأثير الحمل، لكان وضع المرأة الحامل قد تغير بقوة بسبب الانزياح الكبير في مركز الثقل، فتعبت عضلات الظهر بشدة كبيرة كافية لإحداث أذية ظهرية.
تغير مركز الثقل ينقل الإجهادات إلى الركبتين وإلى أقسام من العمود الفقري لم يسبق لها أبداً في بقية حياتها أن تعرضت لمثلها.
ولإيضاح أي تغييرات تحدث بالضبط في العمود الفقري درس العلماء تطور الحمل لدى 19 امرأة تتراوح أعمارهن بين 20 و40 سنة.
وتبيَّن أن اللغز يكمن في عدة فقرات قطنية، وهي التي تتعرض لأكبر الأحمال، خصوصاً إذا أخذ الإنسان بالتمايل نحو الخلف.
واتضح للعلماء، أن هذه الفقرات لدى النساء أكبر على نحو ملموس لدى النساء مما هي عليه لدى الرجال، وهذا ما دفع البيولوجيين إلى استنتاج أن ذلك ناتج عن آلية التكيُّف ذاتها، فللفقرات شكل يسمح لها بالانكماش أثناء الانتقال إلى مناطق أخرى من العمود الفقري، لتعطي بنية ذات شكل مائل في المنطقة القطنية.
وفي حين أنه لا توجد لدى الرجل إلا فقرتـَيْن من هذا النوع، فإن لدى المرأة ثلاث فقرات، وهي عندما تتصل إحداها بالأخرى فإنها تشكل قوساً طبيعياً يسمح بالإقلال من الإجهاد المتنقل الظاهر أثناء الحمل.
إلى ما قبل هذا الاكتشاف كان العلماء يعرفون فقط الفرق بين أشكال عظام الحوض بين الرجال والنساء، لكن الآن هم يعرفون أيضاً الفرق بين بُنيَتـَيْ العمودين الفقريين.


----------



## tamer (16 أغسطس 2008)

*بيت يرمم ذاته بعد الزلازل*

*بيت يرمم ذاته بعد الزلازل*

*سيُبنى في اليونان عام 2010 أول بيت قادر على ترميم ذاته بعد زلزال خفيف، وسيكون ذلك ممكناً بفضل منجزات النانوتكنولوجيا.
المشروع غير العادي من تصميم معهد الصناعة النانوتكنولوجية Nmi التابع لجامعة ليدس، بالمساهمة مع عدد من المؤسسات العلمية الأخرى وشركات أوربية.
ومن المفيد الإشارة هنا، إلى أن المصممين عرضوا طريقة جديدة تماماًَ لإكسابه صلابة عالية مقاومة للهزات الأرضية، لكن هذه الصلابة غير مطلقة.
والأهم في هذا الموضوع، هو أن البيت يمكنه أن يستعيد سلامته ومتانته بعد تلقيه بعض الأضرار، إذا كانت من نوع التشققات غير الكبيرة، لكنه سيكون معدوم الحيلة في حال التطبق الكلي بسبب الهزات القوية.
ويعتزم الخبراء البريطانيون أن يدخلوا في تركيب البيتون حبيبات من نانوجزيئات بوليميرية، وهذه الحبيبات مصممة بحيث تتحول تحت الضغط إلى سائل قادر على النفاذ عبر الشقوق، ومن ثم يتصلـَّب، تماماً مثل اللاصق أو البيتون.
ووفقاً لتصور العلماء، فإن النانوجزيئات ستوازن بنية البيت الحاملة بعد تضرره نتيجة الزلازل، وبذلك ترفع مقاومته لها، وتُخفـِّض مخاطر التخربات الجدية*


----------



## tamer (16 أغسطس 2008)

*الصينيون يخترعون زجاجاً معدنياً فائق المرونة*

*الصينيون يخترعون زجاجاً معدنياً فائق المرونة*

*الزجاج الذي يمكن ثنيه يُعدُّ بحد ذاته اختراعاً غير عادي، فما بالكم إذا كان الزجاج المنثني الذي اخترعه علماء معهد الفيزياء التابع لأكاديمية العلوم الصينية مصنوعاً من خلائط معدنية!
لقد جهد الباحثون منذ فترة طويلة لتصنيع ألياف زجاجية معدني فائقة الدقة. وحصل تقدم في هذا المجال منذ نحو عشر سنوات، عندما أفلح العلماء في تنمية هذه المواد على شكل رقاقات دقيقة. وكان مجال استخدام هذا الاختراع واسعاً جداً، إلا أنه يعاني نقصاً واضحاً هو الهشاشة الشديدة التي تتمتع بها هذه الرقاقات.
ومن أجل تحسين الخواص الميكانيكية، كان العلماء يضيفون جزيئات نانوية خاصة إلى تركيبة الرقاقات الزجاجية. وعلى هذا النحو كان التشقق الناشئ في هذه المواد ينتشر فيها ويتوقف عندما يصل إلى نقطة الالتقاء بجزيئة نانوية.
وبما أن المواد المضافة غالية جداً، لذا قرر العلماء الصينيون العمل للبحث عن حل أكثر بساطة. ونتيجة لسلسلة من التجارب، فقد استطاعوا التوصل إلى زجاج من خليطة مصنوعة من الزكونيوم والألمنيوم والنحاس والنيكل. والخاصية الأساسية للمادة الجديدة الناتجة أن بنيتها تحوي توزيعات لمناطق صلبة وكثيفة في محيط من المناطق الرخوة والأقل كثافة.
ولهذا السبب، فإنه لدى طي الزجاج المذكور لا تظهر تشققات كبيرة، وإنما مجموعة من التشققات الدقيقة، وبفضل ذلك فإن القوة المطبقة على المنتجات المصنوعة من هذا الزجاج تتوزع بانتظام على مقاطع المنتج، وهذا ما يجعل من المادة الجديدة أكثر لدونة بالمقارنة مع شبيهاتها الموجودة*


----------



## tamer (16 أغسطس 2008)

*أقدم نص سامي في هرم مصري*

*منذ نحو مئة عام وُجدت كتابات قديمة بالهيروغليفات المصرية على الحيطان المطمورة من هرم الفرعون أونيس> وقد مثـَّلت أحجية علمية كبيرة خلال فترة زمنية طويلة، إذ لم يتمكن أحد من فك طلاسمها سابقاً، وهو الأمر الذي قام به البروفيسور ريتشارد ستاينر من جامعة يشيفا النيويوركية، الذي بيَّن أن طريقة الترميز فيها بسيطة ومثيرة.
فبعد أن بدأ بدراستها لاحظ أن النص مكتوب بلغة سامية، وليس باللغة المصرية، إذ قام الكتبة باستخدام الرموز المصرية لدى كتابتهم لكلمات لغتهم، وهو الأمر الذي أوجد صعوبات أمام علماء الألسنيات المعاصرين.
وفيما يخص اللغة التي كُتِبَت بها هذه الكلمات، تبيَّن أنها تعود إلى الكنعانيين القدماء الذين عاشوا قبل نحو خمسة آلاف عام، وهي اللغة التي تحدَّرت منها اللغة الفينيقية واللغة العبرية القديمة. وعلى هذا الأساس، تكون هذه النصوص هي الأقدم بين مجموعة نصوص المجموعة السامية التي وصلت إلينا.
ويتضح من الكتابات بعد معرفة المعاني أن النص هو لعنات لحماية مومياءات الفراعنة من الحيَّات السامة.*


----------



## garary (16 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## samersss (17 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## Abo Fares (17 أغسطس 2008)

*مفهوم كلمة ميغا بيكسل Megapixel .. .*

مفهوم كلمة ميغا بيكسل Megapixel​ 
*لعلك شاهدت في كاميرتك الرقمية Digital أو هاتفك النقّال - إن كان به كاميرا ومن النوع الحديث - عبارة MegaPixel فمثلاً كنّا نشاهد 1.3 و 2 و 3.2 ومؤخراً 5 MegaPixel بجانب الكاميرا .. وكذلك في كاميرتك الرقمية، فهناك 4 و5 و6 .. وكذلك 12 MegaPixel ... إلخ.


ولكن ماذا نقصد بــ MegaPixel ؟
ميغا بيكسل Mega Pixel هي عبارة عن كلمتين: فالأولى هي إختصار لكلمة (مليون) والثانية هي إختصار لكلمتي Picture Element بمعنى (عنصر الصورة) فتم إختصار الكلمتين في كلمة واحدة لتصبح Pixel وهي عبارة عن نقاط أو مربعات صغيرة جداً تكون على الشاشة الرقمية ... ويمكن مشاهدتها بالعين المجردة.

فعندما تتقرب من شاشة الحاسوب أو شاشة التلفاز تلاحظ هناك ملايين المربعات أو النقاط الصغيرة المتجمعة والتي تعطي الصورة .. وكل مربع صغير يُطلق عليه بإسم Pixel.​فكلما زاد عدد البيكسل Pixel كلما كانت جودة الصورة أفضل وانقى وبالتالي يمكنك طباعتها بأكبر قدر ممكن.

كيف يمكن إحتساب البيكسل Pixel ؟
إذا كانت هناك صورة بالمقاسات التالية:
الطول = 2048 بيكسل والعرض = 1536 بيكسل .. نقوم بضرب قيمتي الطول في العرض حتى نخرج بالناتج النهائي وهو 3.145.728 أي ما يعادل 3 ملايين وبضعة أعداد بجانبه، وبهذا يمكن التعبير عنه بالميجا بيكسل، حيث نقول 3.2 ميجا بيكسل MegaPixel فتم التعبير عن 3 ملايين بالعدد 3 والأعداد 145.728 بالعدد 2 والتي تم تقريبها إلى 200.000 بيكسل.

كذلك الحال إذا كانت لدينا صورة بمقاس 2592 بيكسل طولاً و 1944 بيكسل عرضاً، فبضرب العددين ينتج لنا هذا العدد 5.038.848 أي ما يعادل 5 ملايين وبضعة أعداد، وبذلك يمكننا التعبير عنه بـ 5 ميجا بيكسل ... وهكذا.


​*


----------



## Abo Fares (17 أغسطس 2008)

*ماذا تعرف عن الشاورما ؟؟*

*ماذا تعرف ع**ن الشاورما ؟؟*​ 
*كلام خطير*​ 
*ركزوا ولا حظوا يا كــرام **: *​ 
*معلم**الشاورما لا بـــد له من توفر ثلاث أدوات في عمله اليومي وأحـــد هذه الأدوات هـــي** ( **الطامة**) . *​ 

*1- ( **الملاس** ) **أو الملعقة لتحريك الشاورما على النار** . *


*2- ( **السكين** ) **التي يقوم من خلالها بتقطيع شرائح الدجاج** . *​ 

*3- ( **الـمـبـرد** ) **المصاحب للسكين والذي يستخدمة المعلم كل 5**دقائق وقبل كل محاولة تقطيع الشرائح** . *​ 

*ستجد أن المعلم قبل ان يـهُـم**بالتقطيع من** ( **أعلى إلى أسفل** ) **لا بد أن يمرر** ( **سكينه** ) **على ذلك المبرد الذي يساوي في طولة لطول السكين وتجد أن**سنه أو برده تلكم السكين التي تبقى في أطــراف السكين تنغمس في الدجاج والتقطيع** , **وتلكم** ( **البرادة**) **لاحـظــوا يا سادة أن مصيرها في أجوافكم** , **ولن تجد معلم شاورما واحد** [ **يمسح وينظف** ] ( **سكينه بعد كل**محاولة برادة لتلك السكين والتي تتكرر بعدد مرات التقطيع** ). *​ 


*نعم ... أين**مصير تلك البرادة وتلك المادة الحديدية ؟*​ 


*بالطبع إنها في بطون أبناء وأطفال**ورجال ونساء نسأل الله أن يقيهم كل مكروه** .. *​ 


*في أحــد المطاعم التي ( أنا**من روادها ) نسأل الله العافية إستدعيت المسؤول ( وأوضحت له هذه المعضلة وهذه**الجريمة بحق الإنسانية ) وتفاعل معها وذهب ووجه المعلم بتنظيف ( السكين بعد كل**عملية ( برادة ) وكانت ردة فعل المعلم [ الإبتسامة البرتقالية وليست الصفراء**والعياذ بالله** ] . *​ 


*وبعد مدة تزيد على النصف ساعة أتيت بسيارتي إلى الركن**الذي فيه ذلك المعلم ووجدته يكرر عملية البرادة كل مرة دون أن يقوم بتنظيف السكين** ... *​ 


*ولم أملك إلا أن أقول اللهم إحفظ من يأكل هذا السم الزعاف** . *​ 


*بدوري إتصلت على أحــد الأطباء في ميدان العمل الذي اعمل فيه وطرحت عليه**تلك العملية ومدى خطرها على النفس البشرية** . *​ 


*وأضاف الطبيب أن هذه المادة** ( **أقصد بها البرادة هي مادة مسرطنة ولها أخطار جسيمة ولا تناسب بني البشر**). *​ 


*منقول*


----------



## إسلام علي (18 أغسطس 2008)

فعلاً م ابو الحلول كلامك صح 
وفيه 5 اتسمموا بسبب الشاورما بالاردن على ما أذكر من كام يوم
وداخل كمان فيها لحمة الجزار 
بس في في مصر عندنا بلاوي أنقح 
بس ربك بيزيح ومستوره 
ههههههه


----------



## ابو سليم الجهني (19 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## tamer (21 أغسطس 2008)

*العلكة قد تساعد الأمعاء على التعافي*

تشير الأبحاث إلى أن علك العلكة يساعد الأمعاء على الشفاء في أعقاب عملية جراحية. 
وقد نشرت مجلة أرشيف الجراحة مقالا يراجع خمسة تقارير عن تجارب خضع لها 158 ممن أجروا عملية جراحية على الأمعاء. 
ويبدو أن علك العلكة يخفف من وتيرة عودة الأمعاء إلى نشاطها العادي، وذلك باستثارة أعصاب الجهاز الهضمي، حسب معدي المقال. 
في كل دراسة من الدراسات الخمس طلب من المشاركين في التجربة علك العلكة خال من السكر، ثلاث مرات في اليوم خلال مدة تتراوح ما بين 5 و 45 دقيقة، ثم قورنت النتائج بأشخاص لم يعلكوها. 
وتبين أن الذين علكوا العلكة تمكنوا من التخلص من الغازات وأحسوا بأن أمعاءهم بدأت تتحرك بصورة أسرع مقارنة مع أولئك الذين لم يفعلوا، مما اعتبر علامة على أن وظائف الأمعاء بدأت تعود إلى طبيعتها. 
وتتسبب كل جراحة للأمعاء في إبطاء نشاط الأمعاء أو في إيقافه، وقد يؤدي هذا الوضع إلى إعاقة وظيفة الأمعاء وإلى تعقيدات خطيرة. 
وتبين كذلك أن غالبية من علكوا العلكة، مكثوا بالمستشفى للنقاهة يوما أقل من مدة إقامة أولئك الذين لم يعلوكوها. 
ويقول الباحثون إنهم في حاجة إلى إجراء المزيد التجارب للتأكد من مدى صحة العلاقة السببية بين علك العلكة ومفعوله "العلاجي". 
ويأمل القيمون على وزارة الصحة أن تتأكد هذه الصلة للاقتصاد في النفقات. 
ففي إنجلترا تجرى 31 ألف عملية جراحية على الأمعاء سنويا، وتكلف الإقامة بالمستشفى الوزارة حوالي 200 جنيه استرليني لليوم الواحد.


----------



## tamer (24 أغسطس 2008)

*طائرة تطير لثلاثة أيام متواصلة باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية*

حققت طائرة بريطانية الصنع دون طيار، تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية رقما قياسيا عالميا غير رسمي في زمن الطيران. 




استطاعات طائرة زفير 6 أن تبقى في الجو أكثر من ثلاثة أيام


فقد استطاعات طائرة زفير 6 أن تبقى في الجو أكثر من ثلاثة أيام، وذلك من خلال الطاقة الشمسية في النهار ومن خلال البطاريات في الليل والتي يعاد شحنها في النهار. 
وكانت الرحلة عرضا أمام الجيش الأمريكي والذي يبحث عن وسائل تكنولوجية جديدة لمساعدة قواته على الأرض. 
وعبر مميزات زفير فإن هذه الطائرة قد تكون نموذجية بالنسبة لمهمات الاستطلاع والتجسس. 
كما من الممكن الاعتماد على الطائرة في تدعيم الاتصالات على الأرض خلال المعارك. 
ويقول كريس كيللير من شركة كوينتيك للأبحاث الدفاعية لبي بي سي نيوز إن الطائرت التي تعمل دون طيار لها مميزات غير متوفرة لدى الطائرات التقليدية وحتى لدى الأقمار الصناعية. 





ويضيف أن الميزة الأساسية للطائرات التي تعمل دون طيار أنها تمكن مشغليها من البقاء فوق المنطقة المطلوب مراقبتها طوال الوقت بينما القمر الصناعي يمر على نفس المنطقة مرتين في اليوم، ومرة من هذه المرات في الليل، وبالتالي فإن القمر الصناعي يلتقط جزءا من الحركة، لكن زفير تستطيع أن تبقى هناك طوال الوقت. 
والرحلة التي عرضت زفير فيها قدراتها تمت فوق ولاية أريزونا الأمريكية حيث طارت بدون توقف لـ82 ساعة و37 دقيقة. 
وبهذا الرقم تكون زفير تفوقت على الرقم القياسي لطائرة جلوبال هوك التي تعمل دون طيار والتي طارت لـ30 ساعة و24 دقيقة وتفوقت حتى على نفسها حيث طارت لـ54 ساعة دون توقف العام الماضي. 
ويقول كيللير إن زفير قد تكون جاهزة للاستخدام العملي خلال العامين القادمين، وإن شركته ترغب في إدخال تحسينات على الطائرة من أجل أن تبقى في السماء لشهور. 
وخلال رحلتها استطاعت زفير، والتي تزن 30 كيلوجراما أن تصعد إلى ارتفاع 18 كيلومترا أو 60 ألف قدم عبر التحكم الآلي فيها من الأرض ثم طارت بعد ذلك عبر طيارها الآلي وعبر الاتصال بها عن طريق الأقمار الصناعية. 
واستطاعت زفير أن تثبت تحملها لدرجات حرارة قاسية تتراوح بين 45 درجة مئوية و70 درجة مئوية تحت الصفر عند ارتفاع 60 ألف قدم. 
وعمل مهندسو الشرطة البريطانية التي تتخذ من فرانبورو مقرا لها على مشروع عملاق مع شركة بوينج الأمريكية حيث يريدون بناء أكبر طائرة دون طيار في التاريخ والتي ستكون قادرة على العمل بالطاقة الشمسية وحمل حوالي 450 كيلوجراما. 
ويقول القادة الأمريكيون إنه من المفترض أن تكون هذه الطائرة قادرة على البقاء فوق أي منطقة من الأرض لخمس سنوات دون الرجوع إلى الأرض.


----------



## tamer (29 أغسطس 2008)

*الدولفين البحري يسير على ذيله في الماء*




لوحظ هذا السلوك على ساحل اديلايد الاسترالي


اكتشف فريق من علماء الحياة البحرية مجموعة من حيوانات الدولفين البرية تسير على ذويلها وهو سلوك عادة ما تقوم به حيوانات الدولفين المستأنسة بعد تدريبهم علي ذلك. 
ورصد العلماء، وهم من جمعية مراقبة الدولفين والحيتان الاسترالية، هذا السلوك وسط مجموعة من حيوانات الدولفين التي تعيش عل السواحل الجنوبية لاستراليا قرب منطقة اديلايد. 
ولم يتوصل العلماء الى سبب واضح وراء هذه الظاهرة حيث لم يرصدوا اي نوع من التدريب وسط مجموعة الدولفين تتعلم من خلاله من بعضعها البعض وقالوا ان هذه العادة ربما نشأت كشكل من اشكال " الثقافة" بين هذا النوع من الثدييات البحرية. 
وقال احد هؤلاء العلماء " اننا نقوم بمراقبة منتظمة الان لتحديد اذا كان هناك اي شيء يقف وراء هذه الاعادة، لكن الى الان لم نتوصل الى اي شيء". 
وفسر بعض العلماء هذه الظاهرة بتعلم عادة المشي على الماء من دولفين انثى كانت قد احتجزت منذ 20 عاما في لفترة قصيرة في حوض لحيوانات الدولفين لعلاجها. 
ويقولون انها قد تكون التقطت هذا الحركة من مراقبة الدولفينات الاخرى. 
ففي عام 1980 امضت " بيلي" وهي دولفين انثى عدة اسابيع في حوض لحيونات الدولفين للاستشفاء من سوء التغذية والمرض. 
ولم تتلق بيل اي تدريب هناك الا انها شاهدت دولفينات اخرى تسير على ذيولها.


----------



## Abo Fares (29 أغسطس 2008)

*اخطر المخلوقات على الارض*






*هذا ال**ضفدع هو من أخطر المخلوقات**السامه....ضفدع بالغ واحد فقط له سم يكفي**

**لقتل 100 رجل.. حيث يتسبب السم بسكته تنفسيه فوريه, حتى تتصور قوة السم, هذا الضفدع مشى على ورق خاص تاركا عليه بعض السم و لما تم عرض هذا الورق على مجموعه من القطط و الكلاب ماتت جميعها* 
​









*هذه الحشرة هي من المخلوقات السامه جدا..و اسمها عفرور بالعبري يعني الغبار, تم اكتشافه سنة 1967 عندما تم ارسال بعض الجنود الاسرائيليين الى صحراء النقب ثم وجدوا ميتين داخل خيماتهم. سم هذه الحشره يقتل الفأر خلال دقيقه واحده, و يقول الخبراء في السم ان سم أفعى الكوبرا يعتبر 'قرصة بعوضه' بالنسبه لسم هذا المخلوق**.!!!!!!! *
​



*



*​

*لا يوجد دراسه تبين من هي الافعى الأخطر في العالم...و لكن أكثر الخبراء و البيولوجيين يشيرون الى هذه الافعى على انها أخطر الافاعي في العالم, فهي تفرز في العضه الواحده ما يكفي من السم لقتل أكثر من 100 رجل بالغ, حيث تصل كمية السم الذي تفرزه في عضه واحده الى 110 ملجرام و هذا السم 50 مره اقوى من سم الكوبرا الهنديه 
​





​

هذا العنكبوت هو من اخطر و اشرس انواع العناكب...شايفين الانياب اللي نازلة من راسها؟؟

تستطيع ان تخترق بهما حتى الحذاء!!! فتكون قاتله... حيث يعتبر سم الانثى اخطر على الانسان ب 6 مرات من سم الذكر..و الانسان الملدوغ يموت خلال وقت يتراوح من 15 دقيقه الى يومين حسب حالة و قوة الجسم
​​​​​





​

العنكبوت المؤخرة الحمراء 
​​​الاسم بالانجليزي : Red Back Spider
الأسم العلمي : ​
​
Latrodectus hasselti

العنكبوت الاحمر الذي وصل الى الامارات العربية المتحدة مع البضاعة الاسترالية و توجد هذه الحيوانات في جميع الغابات و المستنقعات في استراليا و يوجد تحت الصخور و الحشائش و الطين و العنكبوت الاحمر الذي له من اقوى السموم القاتلة يتغذى على الحشرات و يمكنه قتل سحلية كامله بالرغم من طوله الذي يصل 4 مليمترات فقط و الانثى يكون طولها سنتيمتر واحد
​​​​​





​

بلا منازع اخطر حيوان في استراليا هو القنديل المشبه بالصندوق​

اسمه باللغة الانجليزية Box Jellyfish​

هو اخطر حيوان سام ويتغذى على الاسماك الصغيرة والعوالق​

له جسم مربع يشبه الصندوق لذا سمي بهذا الاسم السن الواحدة له يبلغ طوله 80 سنتيميتر ووجد هذا القنديل لاول مرة في Great Barrier Reef 
​







هذا المخلوق من اخطر المخلوقات في البحار. هذا المخلوق الذي حجمه بحجم طابة الجولف يقتل الانسان بطريقه سريعه و فعاله, في البدايه تشعر بدوار, و صعوبة البصر, بعد ثوان قليله تجد نفسك أعمى, بعدها مباشره تفقد القدره على الكلام فلا تستطيع ان تنطق او حتى تبلع ريقك, و بعد اللدغه بثلاث دقائق تقريبا تصبح مشلولا و غير قادر على التنفس, وهو يلدغ حتى من فوق ملابس السباحه المطاطيه, و لا يوجد له أي علاج سوى ساعات طويله و مؤلمه من مساج القلب و التنفس الاصطناعي حتى يخرج السم من الدم
​​







​​

الاسم : قنديل Irukandji Jellyfish


يعيش هذا القنديل في شمال استراليا و هو قاتل مع ان طوله 2.5 سنتيمتر
​







​​

تمساح المياه المالحة 

يعتبراخطر نوع من الزواحف في العالم يوجد هذا التمساح في شمال استراليا و طوله 7 امتار و تبيض الانثى 60 بيضة و عندما يفقس البيض عدد قليل من التماسيح الصغيرة تعيش و تكبر
​​​​​​​​​







​​

سمكة الصخرة 

​​الاسم بالانجليزي : Stonefish
الأسم العلمي : ​
​
Synanceia verrucosa

هي من اقوى الحيوانت في استراليا و اخطرها تعيش في المحيطات و لها لون بني غامق مثل الصخر لهذا سميت سمكة الصخرة لها 30 سن حاد خلف ظهرها و هي تاكل الاسماك الصغيرة و المحار و تسببت في قتل اكثر من 52 شخص استرالي .
​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​







​​

هذه النبته يتم وضعها في البيوت من اجل الزينه....اذا اكلت من اوراقها فهي تسبب التهابات شديده و انتفاخات في اللسان و الحبال الصوتيه....و الانتفاخات تسبب اغلاق المجاري التنفسيه فتسبب الاختناق 
​





​

هذه يسمونها المامونا القاتله..تسبب نزيف دموي و حرقه قويه في الحنجره و قيء متواصل

و هناك تسجيل لحالات كثيره لأطفال ماتوا بعد اكل حبه واحده منها
​​​​​





​

هذه النبته التي ربما تشبه التين تتسبب في عرقلة دوران الدم...4 ثمرات منها تكفي لقتل الانسان
​​







​​

هذه الشجره مشهوره في البرازيل و هم يستعملونها في صنع الطحين لكن بعد عدة عمليات كيميائيه للتخلص من المواد الضاره التي عند اكلها تتحول الى نوع من المواد الحامضه التي يمكن ان تقتل الانسان اذا لم يتم علاجه في الوقت المناسب 
​





​

وردة الحبوب الحمراء. عند أكلها تسبب تخثر قوي في الدم فيمنع الدم من الدوران 
​







هذا العصفور هو الطير الوحيد السام في العالم كله.....حيث يوجد السم على ريش هذا الطائر..
و هو نفس السم الموجود عند الضفادع لكنه لا يعتبر قاتلا لانه موجود بكميات قليله جدا على ريش هذا العصفوور​​​​​
*


----------



## إسلام علي (30 أغسطس 2008)

الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن متى تطلع الشمس من الغرب​منذ مدة عرض في التليفزيون لقاء مع الدكتور زغلول النجار استاذ الجيلوجيا وعلوم الارض حول الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن من وجهة نظره كعالم في الجيولوجيا .. ذكر في ذلك عدة نقاط منها مايلي : 
1. من المعروف بأن الارض تدور حول نفسها دورة كاملة في كل 24 ساعة هذا الدوران الذي ينتج عنه الليل والنهار ومن اتجاهه تظهر الشمس من الشرق وتغرب من الغرب . ثبت للعلماء بأن الارض تبطئ من سرعة دورانها هذا جزء من الثانية في كل 100 سنة , ويقال بأنه ومنذ 4000 مليون سنة كان مدة كل من الليل والنهار 4 ساعات فقط.. واستمرت حركة الدوران في البطئ حتى تساوى طول كل من اليل والنهار .. وكنتيجة طبيعية لهذا التباطؤ فسوف يأتي وقت تتوقف فيه الارض تماما عن الدوران .. وبعد فترة توقف قصيرة ـ وعلميا ـ لابد أن تبدأ بالدوران في اتجاه عكسي وعندها وبدلا من ان تشرق الشمس من الشرق كما اعتدنا ستشرق من الغرب . ( دليل علمي بحت لحتمية طلوع الشمس من مغربها ) 

سؤال اذا كانت نسبة التباطؤ معروفة فمعنى ذلك ان الوقت الازم لتوقف الارض تماما معلوم فهل يعني ذلك بأن القيامة معروفة الوقت ؟ 

ـ كلا فالقيامة لها اوضاع خاصة , ولكن الله يضع مايثبت امكانية حدوثها فمن رحمته تعالى فهو يترك لنا مايؤكد ذلك وهذا ينفي قول الدهريون باستحالة طلوع الشمس من مغربها . (( ربما يحدث امر ما خارج عن المألوف يؤدي إلى تسريع عملية التباطؤ قنبلة هيدروجينية مثلا أو اصطدام نيزك او نجم بكوكب الارض .. الخ المهم ان المبدأ موجود )) . 

2. يذكر العلماء بان الارض وحين تقف سيعقب ذلك فترة اضطراب في حركتها قبل أن تبدأ بالدوران عكسيا , وفي فترة التوقف تلك لن تكون سرعة الارض في دورانها منتظمة وعليه فلن تكون مدة اليوم معلومة او كما نعهدها الآن فقد يطول وقد يقصر .أي أنه وقبل يوم القيامة سيكون هنالك اضطراب مؤقت في طول اليوم ولن يكون كما نعهده الآن . 

وفي صحيح مسلم : حدثنا صفوان بن صالح الدمشقي المؤذن حدثنا الوليد حدثنا ابن جابر حدثني يحيى بن جابر الطائي عن عبد الرحمن بن جبير بن نفير عن أبيه عن النواس بن سمعان الكلابي قال ذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الدجال فقال إن يخرج وأنا فيكم فأنا حجيجه دونكم وإن يخرج ولست فيكم فامرؤ حجيج نفسه والله خليفتي على كل مسلم فمن أدركه منكم فليقرأ عليه فواتح سورة الكهف فإنها جواركم من فتنته قلنا وما لبثه في الأرض قال أربعون يوما يوم كسنة ويوم كشهر ويوم كجمعة وسائر أيامه كأيامكم فقلنا يا رسول الله هذا اليوم الذي كسنة أتكفينا فيه صلاة يوم وليلة قال لا اقدروا له قدره ثم ينزل عيسى ابن مريم عند المنارة البيضاء شرقي دمشق فيدركه عند باب لد فيقتله حدثنا عيسى بن محمد حدثنا ضمرة عن السيباني عن عمرو بن عبد الله عن أبي أمامة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوه وذكر الصلوات مثل معناه * 

3. (( فإذا برق البصر * وخسف القمر* وجمع الشمس والقمر )) القيامة آية 7 - 9 

أثبت العلماء بأن القمر يبتعد عن الأرض بمعدل 3 سم في كل عام . وسيؤدي هذا التباعد في وقت من الاوقات إلى اقتراب القمر من الشمس وبالتالي إلى دخوله في جاذبيتها والتي تفوق جاذبية الارض وعندها ستبتلعه الشمس ـ ( متى ) في علم الله ـ , وكلما بعد القمر عن الارض ضعف ضوئه وكأنه يخسف حتى يدخل في جاذبية الشمس وعندها فقد جمع الشمس والقمر . 

4. (( يَوْمَ نَطْوِي السَّمَاء كَطَيِّ السِّجِلِّ لِلْكُتُبِ كَمَا بَدَأْنَا أَوَّلَ خَلْقٍ نُّعِيدُهُ وَعْدًا عَلَيْنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا فَاعِلِينَ )) الأنبياء آية 104 

يذكر العلماء بأن العالم قد تكون نتيجة إنفجار كتلة هائلة نتجت عنها الكواكب والنجوم .. ويقول العلماء ايضا انه وبناء على ذلك فكما تكون العالم بانفجار فإنه سينتهي بانسحاب وانكماش لهذا العالم هذا الانسحاب الذي سيجعل الكون وهو ينكمش كالسجل الذي يطوى 

5. (( هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ الشَّمْسَ ضِيَاء وَالْقَمَرَ نُورًا وَقَدَّرَهُ مَنَازِلَ لِتَعْلَمُواْ عَدَدَ السِّنِينَ وَالْحِسَابَ مَا خَلَقَ اللّهُ ذَلِكَ إِلاَّ بِالْحَقِّ يُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ )) يونس آية 5 

يصف القرآن الكريم الشمس بأنها ضياء والقمر بأنه نور , ويفرق العلم بين الضياء والنور . . فالضياء يأتي من الجسم المضئ بذاته بينما النور هو إنعكاس الضوء على الجسم .. ومما هو معلوم وثابت فالشمس تشع ضوءا بذاتها بينما ينتج ضوء القمر من انعكاس ضوء الشمس عليه . وعليه فالوصف القرآني هنا جاء شديد الدقة ليصف ضوء كل من الشمس والقمر . 

6. (( وَإِذَا النُّجُومُ انكَدَرَتْ )) التكوير آية 2 , (( فَإِذَا النُّجُومُ طُمِسَتْ )) المرسلات آية 8 : لم يعرف العلماء بمراحل حياة النجم إلا من 20 أو 30 سنة فقط .. ويماثل الوصف القرآني للنجم مايحدث في الطبيعة من بدء لخفوت الضوء تدريجيا حتى يختفي تماما (( يطمس )) . وتنتهي حياة النجم بالإنفجار وفي هذا يقول الله تعالى (( وَإِذَا الْكَوَاكِبُ انتَثَرَتْ )) الإنفطار 2 . (( فَلَا أُقْسِمُ بِالْخُنَّسِ * الْجَوَارِ الْكُنَّسِ )) : التكوير آية 15 , 16 تحتوي السماء على نجوم يطلق عليها مسمى الثقوب السوداء .. هذه الثقوب السوداء عبارة عن نجم شديد الكثافة (( تبلغ كثافة كتلته 250 الف طن / سم مكعب )) هذه الكثافة التي تمتص أو تبتلع اي شئ يقترب منه حتى الضوء نفسه ولذلك يبدوا هذا النجم اسودا غير ظاهر .. ونتيجة لاختفاء هذا النجم عن الأنظار دار جدل عميق بين العلماء حول حقيقة وجوده من عدمها حتى اقر العلماء بوجوده في النهاية رغم عدم رؤيته وتم الاستدلال على ذلك من التيار الهائل الذي يسحبه النجم من الاشعة والإلكترونيات . 

فإذا نظرنا للآية القرآنية نجد ان الله تعالى يقول (( فلا اقسم بالخنس )) والخنس في اللغة هو الشئ الذي لايرى والخنس هو شديد المبالغة في إختفاءه . اما الكنس فهي مشتقة من الكنس بمعنى مسح صفحة السماء وهو ماثبت قيام هذه النجوم به من إبتلاع كل مايقابلها في السماء حتى يختفي . إذا فالثقب الاسود نجم تكدس على نفسه وامتص حتى الضوء فأصبح لايرى ويهتدى إلى مجاله من اجتذابه للإلكترونيات . . ولأنه نجم فهو يدور في فلك .. وفي اثناء هذا الدوران فإنه يقابل كواكب أخرى يبتلعها بمجرد اقترابها منه .. ويظل على هذه الحالة حتى يقابل كتلة يستعصي عليه ابتلاعها فينفجر وكأنه بهذا الإنفجار يعيد ماحدث حين بدأ الكون . 

يصف احد العلماء الامريكيين , يصف هذا العالم الثقب الاسود بلفظ مكانس السماء العملاقة (( Super giant vacuum cleanes )) وهو بوصفه هذا وكانه يقرأ من القرآن . فلننظر كيف وصف الله هذا النجم بأنه نجم خانس كانس قبل ان يهتدي اي من العلماء إلى ذلك . 

7. (( إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ * الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلَادِ )) الفجر آية 7 , شكك علماء التاريخ من قبل في وجود قوم عاد . واستدلوا على ذلك بان المنطقة التي ذكر ان قوم عاد قد عاشوا فيها ـ الربع الخالي ـ هي منطقة صحراوية شديدة الجدب لازرع فيها ولا ماء وانها كذلك منذ أمد بعيد فمن غير المعقول ان حضارة ما قد قامت فيها .. أو ان انسان عاش هناك في يوم من الايام . وفي فترة قريبة تم تصوير هذه المنطقة بالقمر الصناعي لتظهر الصور وقد اوضحت وجود مايشبه مجرى لنهرين أحدهم من الشرق والآخر من الغرب .. وفي رحلة اخرى صورالقمر الصناعي على عمق اكبر فوجدا نفس النهرين وكيف أنهما يصبان في بحيرة وعلى جانب هذه البحيرة يوجد بقايا لمدينة لم يرى في عظمتها وجد ايضا قلعة على اعمدة لم تعرف البشرية مبنى في مثل ارتفاعها (( إرم ذات العماد التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد )) 

وهكذا فكثير من اكتشافات العلماء تنطق بالآيات وكأنها تقرأ فيها . 

8. أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْاْ أَنَّا نَأْتِي الأَرْضَ نَنقُصُهَا مِنْ أَطْرَافِهَا وَاللّهُ يَحْكُمُ لاَ مُعَقِّبَ لِحُكْمِهِ وَهُوَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ فسر هذا النص قديما بان النقص في الاطراف إنما يكون بموت العلماء الذي يؤدي إلى فساد في الارض فكأنها تنتقص وفي تفسيرات اخرى فالنقص من الاطراف يفسر بالفتوحات الاسلامية التي تحصر دولة الكفر .. الخ . علميا فالارض تتكون من الجبال ذات القمم وهذه القمم تعتبر أطراف والاراضي المنبسطة كذلك أطراف كما ان الارض رياضيا ولكونها شكل كروي فإن لها كما لاي شكل كروي آخر اطراف . أثبت العلماء بأن الأرض في حالة إنكماش مستمر .. يحدث هذا الإنكماش نتيجة الطاقة الهائلة المنبعثة من باطن الأرض إلى خارجها عن طريق البراكين .. تلك البراكين التي تسحب مكونات الأرض إلى الخارج مما يعمل على إنكماشها .. كما يؤكد العلماء بأن الكرة الارضية كانت في بداية نشأتها 2000 ضعف الأرض الحالية التي نعرفها. 

كما يعلم العلماء جيدا بأن عوامل التعرية تأخذ من الجبال لتلقي في السفوح في هذا إنقاص لاطراف الجبال على حساب السفوح . 

9. (( والأرض ذات الصدع )) الطارق يقسم الله تعالى في سورة الطارق بالارض ذات الصدع وهو قسم عظيم بحقيقة كونية لم يدركها العلماء إلا مؤخرا .. للارض غلاف صخري يمتد مئات الآلاف من الكيلومترات على طول سطح الارض , يتخلل هذا الغلاف الصخري عدد من الصدوع أو الشقوق المرتبطة ببعضها إرتباطا تاما حتى لتكاد تكون صدعا واحدا يذكر العلماء بان هذا الصدع المتصل ضروري للعمران .. فالارض بها كمية كبيرة من المواد المشعة التي تتحلل دائما هذا التحلل ينتج عنه طاقة هائلة لو لم تجد الارض متنفسا منها لانفجرت بما عليها .. 

10 . (( خَلَقَ الْإِنسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ )) العلق كان محل الغرابة قديما في قوله تعالى (( علق )) وهو لفظ جمع في حين يخلق الانسان من علقة واحدة .. واخيرا اتضح للعلماء بأن العلقة المكونة للإنسان كانت في الاصل عددا من الـ (( العلق )) تسابقت جميعا ليصل أفضلها وهو هذه العلقة الواحدة وتكون الإنسان . 

11. (( وَالْبَحْرِ الْمَسْجُورِ )) الطور : سجر في اللغة أي أوقد على الشئ فأحماه . اقسم الله تعالى بالبحر المسجور . ولم يستوعب قديما كيف يسجر البحر اي يحمى وهو في الاصل ماء .. وثبت اخيرا للعلماء بأن بالبحر صخورا في قيعان المحيطات كلها صخور محمية وللتوازن بين الماء والحرارة لايطفئ الماء الحرارة ولا الحرارة الماء .. وقد يحدث أن ترتفع هذه الصخور المنصهرة او الفورات البركانية لتكون جزر على سطح الماء كجزيرة هاواي . 

12 . (( لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَنزَلْنَا مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْمِيزَانَ لِيَقُومَ النَّاسُ بِالْقِسْطِ وَأَنزَلْنَا الْحَدِيدَ فِيهِ بَأْسٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ مَن يَنصُرُهُ وَرُسُلَهُ بِالْغَيْبِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ )) الحديد : تتكون الارض من عدة طبقات فوق بعضها آخرها هي اللب الصلب وهو نواة الارض . يتكون هذا اللب الصلب من الحديد . 

قال المفسرون قديما بأن انزلنا في هذه الآية قد أتت بمعنى قدرنا أو خلقنا أو جعلنا ولم يكن أحد يتخيل بأن المقصود هو الإنزال بالمعنى الفعلي للكلمة . الحديد هو عصب الصناعات التشغيلية والإختراعات في حياة الإنسان بل وأنه هو مصدر الجذب المغناطيسي للارض كما انه يكون أغلب المادة الحمراء في دم الإنسان والحيوان كما انه ايضا يكون غالب المادة الخضراء في النباتات . فحين يقال منافع للناس فنحن نقر بذلك ونشهد بان الحديد شديد البأس . وجد العلماء أن الحديد لكي يتكون فإنه بحاجة إلى درجة حرارة عالية جدا حتى أن الشمس لاتستطيع توفيرها .. حتى أن الطاقة الازمة لتكوين ذرة حديد واحدة تفوق كل الطاقة بمجموعتنا الشمسية اربعة مرات على الاقل . 

إكتشف العلماء أيضا نجوم تسمى بالمستعرات درجة الحرارة بها مئات البلايين درجة مئوية واتكشف العلماء أن هذهالنجوم هي المكان الوحيد الذي يستطيع انتاج الحديد لتوافر درجة الحرارة الازمة لذلك . من شدة حرارة هذا النجم ينصهر فيتحول إلى حديد ليتم دورة حياته بعد ذلك وينفجر .. كانت الارض وقتها كومة من الرماد رجمت بذلك الوابل من النيازك الحديدية لتنجذب وتبدأ في تكوين الارض التي تكونت من الطبقات المعروفة وهكذا فإننا نرى بأن الحديد قد أنزل الى الارض إنزالا وقد ذكر القرآن ذلك قبل إكتشافه بأكثر من اربعة عشر قرنا من الزمان . 

حاشية : 

طبقات الارض السبع : لب صلب لب سائل من الحديد والنيكل 4 أوشحة غلاف صخري اي سبع طبقات كاملة (( اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَمِنَ الْأَرْضِ مِثْلَهُنَّ يَتَنَزَّلُ الْأَمْرُ بَيْنَهُنَّ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَحَاطَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا )) ​​


----------



## إسلام علي (30 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير م كحلوش


----------



## ضياء الدين مدنية (30 أغسطس 2008)

بصراحة مواضيع كتيرة وكبيرة ألف شكر


----------



## سديم اسماعيل (30 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم اخ كحلوش على هذه المقالات المفيدة والممتعة


----------



## باسم كاظم الموسوي (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشاركتك قيّمة ولكن حبذا لو كان فيها نوع من التخصص


----------



## tamer (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*سر هروب الذبابة: مخ سريع وقدرة على التخطيط*




تتعرف الذبابة على مصدر الخطر

قال باحثون في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية إنهم توصلوا لمعرفة السر الذي يجعل من الصعب ضرب الذباب. 
ويعتقد الباحثون أن مقدرة الذبابة على تفادي الضربات تعود لدماغها سريع التصرف والمقدرة على التخطيط مسبقاً. 
وأظهر تسجيل فيديو عالي السرعة أن الذبابة تتعرف على المصدر الذي يأتي منه الخطر وتعد لمسار الهروب. 
وأشار الباحثون في الدراسة التي نشرت في مجلة "كرنت بيولوجي" العلمية إلى أن افضل وسيلة لضرب الذبابة هي الزحف ببطء واستهداف موقع أمام مكانها. 
ويحس الكثير من الناس بشعور الاحباط عندما يحاولون إصابة ذبابة بكثير من الدقة قبل أن تتمكن من الهروب. 
وصور الباحثون في معهد كاليفورنيا للتكنولوجيا مجموعة من محاولات إصابة الذباب، حيث اكتشفوا أن الذبابة تضع نفسها في موضع "ما قبل الطيران" بسرعة كبيرة خلال جزء من عشرة أجزاء من الثانية من تعرفها على الشخص الذي يستهدفها.


----------



## tamer (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*فيروسات تشغل بطاريات المستقبل*




http://trgma.com/

الطاقة المستقبلية التي تشغل الأجهزة الالكترونية من الممكن أن تكون في شكل بطارية صغيرة جدا يصل حجمها إلى نصف حجم خلية من خلايا جسم الإنسان مصنوعة من الفيروسات.
باحثون من MIT في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية يعتقدون إنهم تمكنوا من صناعة تلك البطارية، وذلك من خلال صب خليط مهندس وراثيا مكون من فيروسات M13 ومعدن الكوبالت مرسب على شريحة من السليكون، البروفيسورة Angela Belcher وزملاؤها صنعوا بطارية ميكروسكوبية لينة من السهل تصنيع كميات ضخمة منها.

نظريا، من الممكن أن تحول أي سطح - من كمبيوتر ضخم إلى كاشف صغير مزروع في الجسم لرصد الخلايا السرطانية أو لمراقبة عمل القلب – إلى جهاز لتخزين الطاقة. 
علما بان Belcher وزملاؤها تمكنوا من إنتاج اول بطارية فيروسية في العام 2006. ومنذ لك ذلك الوقت وهم يحاولون تحسين اداء البطارية الفيروسية لتمكنهم من الوصول الى مصدر صغير جدا لتخزين الطاقة يمكن ان تزرع او تدفن في مجسات او اجهزة صغيرة.
لننسى بطاريات الـ 9 فولت وبطاريات AAs والـ AAAs أو حتى بطاريات D القياسية المستخدمة لتشغيل معظم الأجهزة: المستقبل القريب يوعد بأجهزة الكترونية تعمل ببطاريات فيروسية المصدر (_iStockphoto__)._
لقد نشرت تفاصيل هذا الانجاز نشر في مؤتمر اكاديمية العلوم القومية والتي توضح ان البطارية الفيروسية تبنى على مادة تسمى القاعدة وتكون في الاغلب من مادة السليكون وتتجمع عليها فيروسات M13 سالبة الشحنة وذرات مادة الكوبلت المشحونة بشحنة موجبة بتقنية تعرف باسم الطباعة او الختم Stamp.​ تتم الطباعة على مادة القاعدة ونظريا يمكن ان تكون القاعدة أي سطح متوفر مما يعني ان البطارية الفيروسية يمكن ان تصنع باقل تكلفة وبكفاءة عالية وباشكال عديدة وذات مرونة تمكن من تثبيتها باي شكل.​ وتقول البرفيسورة Belcher ان قوة البطارية الفيروسية تفوق البطارية الكيميائية بمرتين بالرغم من ان البطارية الفيروسية صغيرة جدا ويصل قطرها بضع ميكرومترات ويتطلب انتاجها مدة زمنية في حدود ساعة.
وقد تمكن Belcher من انتاج بطارية فيروسية بحجم زر قميص واستخدمها لتشغيل مؤشر الليزر وكانت هذه المحاولة الاولى وبالتأكيد ستكون التجارب القادمة لتشغيل المزيد من الاجهزة بواسطة هذه البطارية كما تقول البروفيسورة.
يتم تجميع البطارية الفيروسية في درجة حرارة الغرفة وتستخدم جزء قليل من المعدن مثل الليثيوم او الكوبلت.
*تطبيقات*​ ولان تلك البطاريات صغيرة جدا فإنها مناسبة كمصدر للطاقة للأجهزة الصغيرة مثل الأجهزة التي ممكن زراعتها في جسم المريض لمراقبة صحته. ويقول البروفيسور Belcher إن هذه التقنية لها تطبيقات هامة منها مراقبة صحة الأشخاص المصابين بأمراض القلب أو السرطان، حيث إن الشخص الذي يجري جراحة كعلاج من هذه الأمراض بحاجة الى مراقبة مستمرة لأداء الوظائف البيولوجية المختلفة وان أجهزة دقيقة تزرع تحت الجلد من الممكن تشغيلها بالبطاريات الفيروسية لمراقبة البروتين الناتج عن الخلايا السرطانية المتجددة.
وفي حالة وجود خطر فان هذه الأجهزة سوف تصدر ضوء من لمبة LED على سبيل المثال، لتنبه المريض والممرض. وقد تكون سببا في إنقاذ حياة مريض قبل أن يتعرض لسكتة قلبية.
البروفسورة Belcher قريبة جدا من تطوير هذه التقنية ومن المتوقع ان تكون صالحة للاستخدام ولها تطبيقات عديدة في غضون السنتين القادمتين.
ومن المحتمل أيضا أن يتمكن العلماء من زيادة قوة هذه البطاريات لتتمكن من تشغيل أجهزة الكمبيوتر أو حتى السيارات كان تزرع البطارية على سطح السيارة بدلا من وضعها بجانب المحرك.
ويقول البروفيسور Belcher إن هذه البطارية تنتج كجزء من تصنيع السيارة حيث يتم تزويد سطح السيارة بالايونات المناسبة وتقوم البطارية ببناء نفسها بنفسها.


----------



## tamer (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*دراسة: العطور قد تتسبب في إصابة الجنين الذكر بالعقم*

قال باحثون ان الحوامل اللائي يستخدمن العطور يتسببن في أن يكون أجنتهم الذكور أكثر عرضة للاصابة بالعقم. 
وأعرب الباحثون، وهم من جامعة أدنبرة، عن اعتقادهم بأن التعرض للمواد الكيميائية المستخدمة في مساحيق التجميل خلال الفترة من 8 إلى 12 أسبوعا من الحمل قد تؤثر لاحقا على انتاج الحيوانات المنوية. 
وخلال الاختبارات التي أجراها الفريق البحثي تم إعاقة عمل منشطات الذكورة التي تتضمن هرمون التيستوستيرون، وقد توصلت الدراسة إلى أن إعاقة عمل هذا الهرمون تؤدي إلى مشاكل في الخصوبة. 
وبعض المواد الكيماوية التي تبطل عمل منشطات الذكورة موجودة على نطاق واسع في مساحيق التجميل والمواد البلاستيكية. 
وقال البروفيسور ريتشارد شارب، رئيس الفريق البحثي الذي أجرى الدراسة، إن هذه المواد الكيماوية قد تتسبب أيضا في إصابة الأجنة الذكور في وقت لاحق من حياتهم بأمراض مثل سرطان البروستاتا. 
وأضاف قائلا إن النساء اللائي يخططن للحمل عليهن تجنب وضع مساحيق التجميل على بشرتهن لأنها تمتص في أجسادهن ومن ثم إلى الأجنة. 
وتابع موجها حديثه إلى النساء قائلا "إذا أردت أن تصبحين حاملا عليك تغيير نمط حياتك، ففي بعض أنواع العطور مركبات بنسب تركيز عالية لها تأثير سلبي وتجنبها في مصلحة طفلك". 
ومن جانبها، قالت متحدثة باسم وزارة التجارة والاستثمار والاجراءات الاصلاحية "ان جميع منتجات التجميل تخضع للاختبار فالهدف الأساسي للحكومة هو أمن الناس واللوائح الحالية تحقق ذلك


----------



## tamer (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*دراسة : جرح المشاعر أكثر إيلاما من الإيذاء البدني*

ذكر باحثون ان مقولة "إن العصا والحجارة يمكن أن تكسر العظام في حين أن الكلمات لا تؤذي" غير صادقة. 
فقد توصل باحثون نفسيون إلى أن الذكريات المؤلمة المرتبطة بالتجارب العاطفية أكثر إيلاما من تلك المتعلقة بالألم البدني. 
وتم نشر الدراسة في صحيفة "جورنال سايكولوجيكال ساينس". وقال الباحثون في هذه الدراسة ان التغيرات التي تطرأ على المخ وتسمح لنا بالعمل في إطار جماعي أو مجتمعي يمكن أن تكون المفتاح لفهم هذا الأمر. 
وطلب في هذه الدراسة من عينة البحث، وهم متطوعون جميعهم من الطلاب، أن يكتبوا عن تجاربهم المؤلمة البدنية والعاطفية ثم يجرى لهم اختبار ذهني صعب بعد كتابة تلك التجارب بوقت قصير. 
والمبدأ الأساسي الذي اعتمدت عليه الدراسة انه كلما كانت التجربة التي تذكرها الطالب أكثر إيلاما كلما كان أداؤه في الاختبار أسوأ. وكانت النتائج أفضل لدى تذكر تجارب الألم البدني عن الألم العاطفي. 
وقال الباحث شينسينج زين من جامعة بوردو في ولاية إنديانا الأمريكية إنه من الصعب إحياء ذكرى الألم بدني مقارنة بالألم العاطفي والاجتماعي. 
وأضاف قائلا إن هناك جانبا في المخ قد يكون مسؤولا عن ذلك هو القشرة المخية التي تقوم بعمليات معقدة تشمل التفكير والادراك واللغة. 
وتابع قائلا "إن هذا الجزء من المخ يحسن قدرة الانسان على التكيف مع الجماعات والثقافات كما انه مسؤول عن رد الفعل على الألم الذي له علاقة بالجماعة". 
وقال مايكل هوجسمان الأخصائي في علم نفس الطفل في ألمانيا انه من المرجح ان تكون عدة أجزاء في المخ تتعامل مع الألم العاطفي الذي يعتبر تأثيره أبعد مدى. 
وأضاف قائلا "في الألم البدني يمكن رؤية الجراح والكدمات أما الألم العاطفي فهو يخلف في الغالب القلق والخوف". 
وتابع قائلا "لو قال تلاميذ لزميل لهم انهم سيعتدون عليه بعد المدرسة فهو سيعيش في قلق وخوف أكبر بكثير مما قد يحدث له بالفعل".


----------



## tamer (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*مايكروسوفت تسمح لمتصفحي الانترنت بـ"السرية"*




من المقرر أن يطرح المتصفح الجديد في الأسواق في نهاية العام الجاري

تخطط عملاقة البرمجيات مايكروسوفت وضع خاصية جديدة في النسخة القادمة من متصفح الانترنت الذي تنتجه. 
فعبر الضغط على أيقونة خاصة، سيتمكن مشغلوا المتصفح الذي يسمى IE8 بتحديد حجم المعلومات التي تسجل المواقع التي تصفحوها وماذا قرأوا أو شاهدوا عندما زاروها. 
وقد لاحظ متابعو برامج مايكروسوفت من المدونين على الانترنت برائتي اختراع لتطبيقين جديدين سيستخدمان في تغطية حجم المعلومات المتعلقة بمتصفحي الانترنت عند استخدام متصفح مايكروسوفت الجديد. 
وعند تقديم هذه الخاصية الجديدة للمستخدمين سيكون متصفح مايكروسوفت للانترنت مماثلا لمتصفحات أخرى بها هذه الخاصية. 
المدون الاسترالي لونج زينج وجد في الثلاثين من يوليو الماضي برائتي اختراع التطبيقين التابعين لمايكروسوفت واللتين أطلقت عليهما الشركة العملاقة اسم "المسارات النظيفة" و"خصوصية". 
ويتعامل التطبيقين مع وسائل لمسح البيانات التي يتم تسجيلها في الملفات التي ترصد تاريخ التصفح الذي تم عبر برامج التصفح، كما يمنعان رصد البيانات المتعلقة بالمواقع التي تم زيارتها وينبهان المتصفح بالمواقع التي تريد تسجيل بياناتها على سجل التصفح. 
وبينما يستطيع المتصفحين الذين يستخدمون برامج مايكروسوفت للتصفح مسح بيانات تسجيل المواقع التي زاروها عبر قوائم موجودة حاليا، إلا أن ذلك يتم يدويا وليس بشكل آلي كما يعد بذلك التطبيقين الجديدين. 
وقد يرغب متصفحو الانترنت أن يستخدموا التطبيقين إذا أرادوا أن يعدوا لحفلة مفاجئة أو يشتروا هدايا أو يبحثوا عن أدوية لحالات صحية قد لا يرغبون في أن يعرف عنها أحد أو يستخدموا الانترنت بشكل لا يظهر لدى مستخدمي نفس الكمبيوتر الذي يستخدمونه. 
ومن المقرر أن يطرح المتصفح الجديد في الأسواق في نهاية العام الجاري، على الرغم من أن نسخ تجريبية منه متوفرة الآن.


----------



## tamer (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*الصين تسعى لانتاج اسرع قطار في العالم*




قطار صيني سريع

تنوي الصين انتاج اسرع قطار في العالم وتسييره على خط جديد يربط العاصمة بكين بميناء شنغهاي المركز المالي للبلاد. 
وقال وزير السكك الحديد الصيني إن بمقدور القطار الجديد بلوغ سرعة قصوى تتجاوز الـ 380 كيلومترا في الساعة. 
وسيكون من شأن القطار الجديد ان يقطع زمن الرحلات الحالية بين المدينتين - والتي تبلغ حاليا عشر ساعات - الى النصف. 
ومن المقرر ان يصبح المشروع جاهزا للعمل في غضون اربع سنوات. 
"امتلاك ناصية التكنولوجيا" وكانت الصين قد قالت في الماضي إنها ستسير قطارات تبلغ سرعتها 350 كيلومترا في الساعة على خط بكين-شنغهاي، وهي نفس السرعة التي تتمكن من بلوغها القطارات التي تسير على الخط الذي دشن حديثا بين بكين وميناء تيانجين. 
وكانت هذه القطارات قد اختزلت زمن الرحلة بين بكين وتيانجين من ساعتين الى 30 دقيقة فقط. 
وقال زانغ شوغانغ نائب رئيس مهندسي وزارة السكك الحديد إن الصين قد تمكنت من اتقان التقنية الضرورية لانتاج هذه القطارات فائقة السرعة. 
ونقلت صحيفة الصين اليومية عن المهندس زانغ قوله: "من الممكن ان نتمكن من انتاج القطارات ذات الـ 380 كيلومترا في الساعة خلال سنتين اثنتين، نقوم بعدها باستخدام هذه القطارات على خط بكين-شنغهاي السريع." 
استثمار يذكر ان الصين تستثمر اموالا هائلة في البنية التحتية لشبكتها الحديدية نوعا وكما، حيث تقوم بتحديث الشبكة الحالية اضافة الى قيامها بتشييد خطوط جديدة كالخط الذي يربط بكين بلاسا مركز اقليم التبت الصيني. 
يذكر ان قطار شينكانسين (الطلقة) الياباني وقطار (ICE) الذي تنتجه شركة سيمنز الالمانية تتجاوز سرعتهما الـ 300 كيلومترا في الساعة، بينما يقول اليابانيون إن نموذجا جديدا من قطارهم يستطيع بلوغ سرعة 360 كيلومترا في الساعة. 
ومن الجدير بالذكر ان قطار (ماجليف) المغنطيسي العامل بين مركز شنغهاي ومطارها تصل سرعته الى 430 كيلومترا في الساعة، ولكن لا تعتبر هذا القطار قطارا اعتياديا ولا تأخذ سرعته في الحسبان لأنه يحوم فوق سكته باستخدام المجال المغنطيسي.


----------



## tamer (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*ابو ظبي تطلق "اكبر مشروع للطاقة النظيفة في العالم"*




ستعتمد "مدينة مصدر" كليا على الطاقات المتجددة


أعلنت إمارة ابوظبي الاثنين انها تنوي استثمار 15 مليار دولار لبناء أكبر محطة لانتاج الطاقة الهيدروجينية في العالم وتطوير مصادر الطاقة المتجددة. 
وتصف الامارة المشروع على انه أهم مشروع حكومي من نوعه في العالم. ويشمل المشروع ايضا تطوير مدينة تعتمد على الطاقات المتجددة، تؤوي 50 ألف شخص. 
واطلق على هذه المدينة المستقبلية اسم "مدينة مصدر"، وستخلو تماما من الانبعاثات الكربونية والسيارات. 
وتأمل ابو ظبي في ان يجلب المشروع مستثمرين دوليين يوظفون امكانيات مادية اهم. 
ونقلت وكالة رويترز عن ولي عهد ابوظبي الشيخ محمد بن زايد آل نهيان ان الاستثمار سيكون جزءا من مبادرة " مصدر" لتطوير مصادر الطاقة المتجددة والنظيفة. 
وأضاف الشيخ ان تطوير "مدينة مصدر" التي تعتبر أول مدينة خالية من انبعاثات الكربون في العالم سيبدأ في شهر فبراير شباط المقبل. 
واسترسل الجابر قائلا ان الامارة ستنشئ أكبر محطة في العالم لانتاج الطاقة الهيدروجينية بقدرة انتاجية تناهز الـ 500 ميغاوات. 
وقال سلطان الجابر مدير شركة مصدر التي ستسهر على المبادرة ان الطلب العالمي من الطاقات المتجددة يزيد باستمرار، بينما اصبحت ظاهرة التغير المناخي حقيقة ومصدر قلق متزايد. لقد حان الوقت للتفكير في المستقبل." 
واضاف سلطان الجابر ان "قدراتنا على التعامل مع هذا الواقع سيضمن الاستمرارية لريادة ابو ظبي في مجال الطاقة على المستوى العالمي، وكذا لنمونا وتقدمنا". 
يذكر ان برنامج التنمية التابع للامم المتحدة قال العام الماضي في تقرير له ان انبعاث الغازات المسببة للاحتباس الحراري في الامارات بلغت 34.1 طن لكل فرد عام 2004. 
ويعتبر ذلك ثالث أعلى مستوى عالمي بعد قطر والكويت، بينما لا يتعدى في الولايات المتحدة 6.20 طن للفرد.


----------



## خلود عطية محمد (4 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا" يا باشمهندس


----------



## tamer (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*مكعب الفضاء اصغر كمبيوتر في العالم*






مكعب طول ضلعه 2 انش هو في الواقع كمبيوتر صغير جدا تم تطويره بواسطة شركة Shimafuji في اليابان وأطلق عليه مكعب الفضاء SpaceCube.
تم تصميم هذا الكمبيوتر ليستخدم في الفضاء، ومهمته التحكم في مختلف الأجهزة الالكترونية وإدارة شبكة الكمبيوتر. وبالرغم من أن هذا الكمبيوتر موجود فقط في اليابان إلا إن شركة بريطانية حصلت على مكعب الفضاء وكشفت الكثير من تفاصيله المدهشة.

بداية مكعب الفضاء عبارة عن جسم معدني يشبه تماماً صخرة صلبة تجعله قادراً على تحمل الأشعة الكونية ويحتاج إلى طاقة ضئيلة لتشغيله تصل إلى 5 وات.
في داخل الكمبيوتر الصغير معالج CPU تصل سرعته القصوى إلى 300MHz، ومثبت عليه ذاكرة فلاش بسعة 16MB وهذه تعتبر قليلة بالنسبة للمستخدم حالياً، ولكن يعتبر كافيا بالمقارنة بحجمه. يعمل الكمبيوتر بنظام تشغيل لينكيس Linnx محفوظ على كرت ذاكرة فلاشية 1GB تثبت في مقبس خاص على جانب الكمبيوتر. مكعب الفضاء هذا يحتوي على قرص صلب بسعة 64MB عبارة عن ذاكرة SDRAM و ويأتي مع الكمبيوتر منفذ شبكة LAN، و منفذ USB، و منفذ Ethernet، ومخرج فيديو VGA. هذا بالإضافة إلى منفذ للسماعات الصوت وميكرفون.
بالإضافة إلى المواصفات العادية السابقة الذكر فان كمبيوتر مكعب الفضاء يمتلك خصائص فريدة أخرى. حيث يوجد فيه أيضا منفذ SpaceWire، وهي عبارة عن منفذ رقيق جدا يعمل على توصيل الكمبيوتر بوكالة الفضاء الأمريكية NASA، ووكالة الفضاء الأوروبية ESA ووكالة الفضاء اليابانية JAXA. وعندما يكون مكعب الفضاء في الفضاء يمكن له أن يتصل مع أنظمة وكالات الفضاء تلك، حيث يقوم SpaceWire بدور الرابط المشترك لعدد من الأجهزة.
وبالرغم من أن كمبيوتر مكعب الفضاء لا يتوفر في الوقت الحالي خارج اليابان إلا أن شركة تدعى Star Dundee تخطط لبيع الجهاز بعد أجراء بعض التحسينات. وشركة Space Dundee هي تابعة لفريق بحوث أنظمة الفضاء في جامعة Dundee في اسكتلندا، وتدعم مستخدمي ومطوري تكنولوجيا SpaceWire. ويتوقع أن يصل جهاز كمبيوتر مكعب الفضاء إلى سعر $2,750.


----------



## tamer (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*المشاهد الثلاثية الابعاد في الهواء اصبح ممكنا*




ان مستقبل اجهزة التسلية والترفيه سوف تمكن الافراد من التحكم بالصورة في الهواء. هذه الفكرة اصبحت حقيقة واقعية، فقد تمكن باحثون من بناء عارضة بحجم الغرفة لعرض المشاهد ثلاثية الابعاد، اظهرت امكانية استخدام هذه التقنية في العديد من اجهزة التسلية.
علماء في مجال الكمبيوتر Cha Lee, Stephen DiVerdi, and Tobias Höllerer في جامعة كلفورنيا قاموا بتصميم شاشة عرض تعرف باسم depth-fused 3D وتختصر DFD، هذه العارضة تستخدم شاشتين ضباب FogScreens وبروجكتور، مع نظام تعقب، للحصول على تأثير ثلاثي الابعاد. نتائح بحوثهم سوف تنشر في العدد القادم من مجلة _IEEE_ _Transactions on Visualization and Computer Graphics__._

في السنوات القليلة الماضية شاشات الضباب FogScreens ثنائية الابعاد اكتسبت شهرة كبيرة في اماكن التسلية. وعارضات DFD بحجم صغير متوفرة للمستخدمين الا ان امكانياتها محدودة في اتجاه نقطة بذاتها. وفي عارضات DFD بحجم الغرفة يمكن ان توضع في أي مكان ولا يحتاج المشاهد إلى استخدام نظارات ثلاثية الابعاد لمشاهدة الصورة. وهذه تعتبر اكبر انجاز تقني في مجال العرض ثلاثي الابعاد. وقد ذكر العالم Lee ان عارضات DFD تسمح لاكثر من مشاهد رؤية مختلفة لنفس المجسم والتحكم فيه.
تحتوي عارضات DFD على شاشة ضبابية او اكثر تقوم بعرض طبقة رقيقة من الضباب، في حين يسلط الضوء من الخلف على طبقة الضباب تلك. يقوم الضباب بتشتيت الضوء لتكوين الصورة والتي تظهر كما لو انها تسبح في الهواء. وللحصول على التاثير ثلاثي الابعاد، فان نفس الصورة يتم معالجتها على شاشتين متقاطعتين عند عمقين مختلفين. وهنا يعتمد المشهد المتكون على وضعية المشاهد بالنسبة للمشهدين المتقاطعين 





 
ولكن هناك تحدي يواجه العلماء والباحين، فعلى سبيل المثال الضباب المتكون من شاشات الضباب يمكن ان يحدث له تشويش بسبب وجود مكيف للهواء في الغرفة او بسبب فتح الباب واندفاع تيار هوائي يعمل على احداث اضطرابات في الضباب مما يؤثر بشكل كبير على جودة الصورة المتكونة، كما ان هناك مشكلة اخرى قد تحدث بسبب اخطاء في نظام التوجيه والتعقب وهذا يؤدي الى خلل في تكون المشاهد ثلاثية الابعاد.
في تجربتهم الناجحة قام الباحثون باستخدام 3 شاشات ضباب في عدة وضعيات مختلفة لتحديد افضل صورة متكونة: وكانت النتيجة متمثلة في شاشاتين متوازيتين ويفصل بينهما مسافة 2 متر وشاشتين متعامدتين على بعضهما البعض وشاشة توازي الجدار وتبعد عنه 4 امتار.
خلال تجارتبه ودراستهم تمكنوا من مشاهدة التأثير ثلاثي الابعاد في جميع الحالات التي استخدموا فيها ثلاث شاشات ضباب ولكن في النهاية كان لاستخدام شاشة واحدة الكثير من المزايا منها التقليل من تأثير الاضطرابات في الغرفة وكذلك اقل تكلفة وابسط في الاستخدام.
ومع ذلك تبقى مشكلة التخلص من تاثير الاضطراب قائمة وكذلك الاخطاء في التوجيه والتعقب مشكلة بحاجة الى حل.
وبالرغم من هذه التحديات فان التجربة تعتبر ناجحة وتعتبر خطوة للامام في اتجاه انتاج اجهزة عرض ثلاثية الابعاد بحجم الغرفة تمكن المستخدمين من مشاهدتها من اي زاوية في الغرفة – ومع تحسين دقة التعقب والتحكم اكثر في الضباب – يمكن ان يصبج التحكم في المشهد ممكنا.
ويقول العالم Lee ان العارضات ثلاثية الابعاد بحجم الغرفة تعتبر اجهزة العرض المثالية، فيمكن ان تتجول في متحف افترضي باكمله او ان تشاهد مكتب افتراضي او تعيش في غرفة افتراضية كل هذا ممكنا. التطبيقات المستقبلية ايضا يمكن ان تشمل جراحة افتراضية لقلب بحجم مكبر والكثير من التطبيقات التي كنا نعتقد انها في الخيال يمكن ان تصبح حقيقة بتطوير هذه التقنية


----------



## عمار شاكر محمود (6 سبتمبر 2008)

اخبار جميلة


----------



## عمار شاكر محمود (6 سبتمبر 2008)

رائعة جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## العتيبي علي (6 سبتمبر 2008)

رايعة جداااااااا


----------



## Abo Fares (10 سبتمبر 2008)

*لابتوب بدون شاشة*

لابتوب بدون شاشة​


يلقى مفهوم تصميم كمبيوتر جديد نجاحاً باهراً. يدعى الكمبيوتر (B-membrane) وصممه العالم الكوري الجنوبي (Won-Seok Lee). نجح هذا العالم في 'شطب' الحاجة الى شاشة الكمبيوتر التقليدية التي من دونها لا نستطيع العمل عادة.​


كبديل، تم اختيار أي سطح أو جدار أمام المستعمل لتحويله الى شاشة. هكذا، يتمكن الكمبيوتر من العمل على عدة أنواع من الشاشات المستقلة. ويأتي ذلك ضمن معادلة تسمح لمسلاط توجيهي 'عارض' (directional projector)، موجود على رأس الكمبيوتر، تحويل أي عائق عمودي أمامه الى واجهة تفاعل بصرية تحل بالكامل محل الشاشة المعيارية. ​


علاوة على ذلك، ثمة غشاء يحوي لوحة مفاتيح تظهر بالكمبيوتر عند الحاجة. كما تم تركيب 'درايف' (Drive) بصري لقراءة الأقراص المدمجة. لدى عدم استعماله كحاسب، يمكن للعارض توليد تأثيرات خفيفة بيئية على أي سطح
​







​ 





​







​







​







​







​


----------



## Abo Fares (10 سبتمبر 2008)

*تمثال الحرية*

سلم لولبي من القاعدة إلى القمة:
- بنى تمثال الحرية نحات فرنسي اسمه "بارتولدي" والتمثال مقام بجزيرة الحرية بالمدخل المفضي إلى ميناء نيويورك. وقد أهداه شعب فرنسا إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عام 1884م، احتفالاً بالذكرى المئوية لإعلان استقلال أمريكا.
- وتحمل الحرية شعلة في يدها اليمنى، كما توجد في يدها اليسرى لوحة منقوش عليها "4 يوليو 1776م" وهو تاريخ استقلال أمريكا.

- وتمثال الحرية مجوّف من الداخل، وبين أعمدته العملاقة المصنوعة من الصلب، يصعد لولبياً سلم متوازٍ من القاعدة إلى القمة، يتكون من 171 درجة.
- وتمثال الحرية مثبت على قاعدة خرسانية هائلة، يزيد ارتفاعها على 46 متراً، ويوجد داخل هذه القاعدة سلم ومصعد يقلان الزائرين إلى قدمي التمثال بأعلى، حيث توجد شرفة كبيرة.
- وترتفع شعلة تمثال الحرية إلى مسافة 93 متراً فوق القاعدة العريضة للتمثال، وقد تم استبدالها حديثاً. وفي السماء تضيء الشعلة بقوة بواسطة مصابيح جبارة من الزئبق.
- ويسمح للزائرين بالصعود حتى تاج التمثال فقط، وفوق أنف تمثال الحرية الذي يصل طوله إلى نحو مترين توجد منصة مشاهدة دائرية يطل منها الزائر على المنظر الرائع لأفق سماء نيويورك.
- صمم التمثال "غوستاف إيفل" الذي بنى برج إيفل في باريس.


----------



## Abo Fares (10 سبتمبر 2008)

*Take Care About Your Health*

*The top five cancer-causing foods are*:

*1. Hot dogs 
*Because they are high in nitrates, the Cancer Prevention Coalition advises that children eat no more than 12 hot dogs a month. If you can't live without hot dogs, buy those made without sodium nitrate. 
 

*2. Processed meats and bacon*
Also high in the same sodium nitrates found in hot dogs, bacon, and other processed meats raise the risk of heart disease. The saturated fat in bacon also contributes to cancer. 
 

*3. Doughnuts*
Doughnuts are cancer-causing double trouble. First, they are made with white flour, sugar, and hydrogenated oils, then fried at high temperatures. Doughnuts, says Adams , may be the worst food you can possibly eat to raise your risk of cancer. 
 
 
*4. French fries*
Like doughnuts, French fries are made with hydrogenated oils and then fried at high temperatures. They also contain cancer- causing acryl amides which occur during the frying process. They should be called cancer fries, not French fries,said Adams . 
 
*5. Chips, crackers, and cookies* 
All are usually made with white flour and sugar. Even the ones whose labels claim to be free of trans-fats generally contain small amounts of trans-fats. 
 
*BRAIN DAMAGING HABITS 
**
*_ 
1. No Breakfast *
*_People who do not take breakfast are going to have a lower blood sugar level. 
This leads to an insufficient supply of nutrients to the brain causing brain degeneration. 

2. Overeating 
It causes hardening of the brain arteries, leading to a decrease in mental power. 

3. Smoking 
It causes multiple brain shrinkage and may lead to Alzheimer disease. 

4. High Sugar consumption 
Too much sugar will interrupt the absorption of proteins and nutrients causing malnutrition and may interfere with brain development. 

5. Air Pollution 
The brain is the largest oxygen consumer in our body. Inhaling polluted air decreases the supply of oxygen to the brain, bringing about a decrease in brain efficiency. 

6. Sleep Deprivation 
Sleep allows our brain to rest. Long term deprivation from sleep will accelerate the death of brain cells.
7. Head covered while sleeping 
Sleeping with the head covered increases the concentration of carbon dioxide and decrease concentration of oxygen that may lead to brain damaging effects. 

8. Working your brain during illness 
Working hard or studying with sickness may lead to a decrease in effectiveness of the brain as well as damage the brain. 

9. Lacking in stimulating thoughts 
Thinking is the best way to train our brain, lacking in brain stimulation thoughts may cause brain shrinkage. 

10. Talking Rarely 
Intellectual conversations will promote the efficiency of the brain 

The main causes of liver damage are: 

1. Sleeping too late and waking up too late are main cause. 2. Not urinating in the morning. 3. Too much eating. 4. Skipping breakfast. 5. Consuming too much medication. 6. Consuming too much preservatives, additives, food coloring, and artificial sweetener. 7. Consuming unhealthy cooking oil. As much as possible reduce cooking oil use when frying, which includes even the best cooking oils like olive oil. Do not consume fried foods when you are tired, except if the body is very fit. 8. Consuming raw (overly done) foods also add to the burden of liver. 
Veggies should be eaten raw or cooked 3-5 parts. Fried veggies should be finished in one sitting, do not store. 

We should prevent this without necessarily spending more. We just have to adopt a good daily lifestyle and eating habits. Maintaining good eating habits and time condition are very important for our bodies to absorb and get rid of unnecessary chemicals according to 'schedule.'
DO TAKE CARE ABOUT YOUR HEALTH...... ......... ..
............ ........SAFETY FIRST!!!


----------



## Abo Fares (10 سبتمبر 2008)

*'Eating Fruit'*

*'Eating Fruit'* 

*We all think eating fruits means just buying fruits, cutting it and just popping it into our mouths. It's not so easy as you think. It's important to know how and when to eat.*



*What is the correct way of eating fruits?**
*** IT MEANS NOT EATING FRUITS AFTER YOUR MEALS!**
*** FRUITS SHOULD BE EATEN ON AN EMPTY STOMACH.*



*If you eat fruit like that, it will play a major role to detoxify your system, supplying you with a great deal of energy for weight loss and other life activities.**

**FRUIT IS THE MOST IMPORTANT FOOD.**
Let's say you eat two slices of bread and then a slice of fruit. The slice of fruit is ready to go straight through the stomach into the intestines, but it is prevented from doing so. In the meantime the whole meal rots and ferments and turns to acid. The minute the fruit comes into contact with the food in the stomach and digestive juices, the entire mass of food begins to spoil.

So please eat your fruits on an **EMPTY STOMACH* *or* *BEFORE* *your meals! You have heard people complaining - every time I eat water-melon I burp, when I eat durian my stomach bloats up, when I eat banana I feel like running to the toilet etc.Actually all this won't arise if you eat the fruit on an empty stomach. The fruit mixes with the putrefying other food and produces gas and hence you will bloat!**

Graying hair, balding, nervous outburst and dark circles under the eyes all these will not happen if you take fruits on an empty stomach. There is no such thing as some fruits like orange and lemon are acidic because all fruits become alkaline in our body, according to Dr. Herbert Shelton, who did research on this matter. If you've mastered the correct way of eating fruits, you have the secret of beauty, longevity, health, energy, happiness and normal weight. When you need to drink fruit juice, drink only fresh fruit juice, NOT from the cans. Don't even drink juice that has been heated up. Don't eat cooked fruits because you don't get the nutrients at all. You only get to taste! Cooking destroys all the VITAMINS. But eating a whole fruit is better than drinking the juice. If you should drink the juice, drink it mouthful by mouthful slowly, be cause you must let it mix with your saliva before swallowing it. You can go on a 3-day fruit fast to cleanse your body. Just eat fruits, drink fruit juice throughout the 3 days and you'll be surprised when your friends tell you how radiant you look!
**
**KIWI:* *Tiny but mighty. This is a good source of potassium, magnesium, Vitamin E & fiber. Its Vitamin C ******* is twice that of an orange.**

**APPLE:* *An apple a day keeps the doctor away? Although an apple has a low Vitamin C *******, it has antioxidants &* *flavonoids which enhances the activity of Vitamin C, thereby helping to lower the risks of colon cancer, heart attack and stroke.

**STRAWBERRY:* *Protective Fruit. Strawberries have the highest total antioxidant* *power* *among* *major fruits and**
protects the body from cancer-causing, blood vessels-clogging free radicals.

**ORANGE**:* *Sweetest medicine. Taking 2-4 oranges a day may help keep colds away, lower cholesterol, prevent and dissolve kidney stones, as well as lessens the risk of colon**
cancer.

**WATERMELON:* *Coolest Thirst Quencher composed of 92% water, it is also packed with a giant dose of glutathione, which helps boost our immune system. They're also a key source of lycopene, the cancer fighting oxidant. Other nutrients found in watermelon are Vitamin C & Potassium.**

**GUAVA & PAPAYA:* *Top awards for Vitamin C. They're the clear winners for their high Vitamin C *******. Guava is also rich in fiber, which helps prevent constipation. Papaya is rich in carotene, which is good for your eyes.*


******************************************************************************************************************
**Drinking Cold Water after meals = CANCER!*


*Can you believe this?**
**For those who like to drink cold water, this article is applicable to you. It is nice to have a cup of cold drink after a meal. However, the cold water will solidify the oily stuff that you have just consumed. It will slow down the digestion. Once this 'sludge' reacts with the acid, it will break down and be absorbed by the intestine faster than the solid food. It will line the intestine. Very soon, this will turn into fats and lead to cancer. It is best to drink hot soup or warm water after a meal.*


_*********************************************************************************************************************************_*
*_*A serious note about heart attacks*_*
**
*_*HEART ATTACK PROCEDURE': (THIS IS NOT A JOKE!)*_*
Women should know that not every heart attack symptom is going to be the left arm hurting. Be aware of intense pain in the jaw line. You may never have the first chest pain during the course of a heart attack. Nausea and intense sweating are also common symptoms. 60% of people who have a heart attack while they are asleep do not wake up. Pain in the jaw can wake you from a sound sleep. Let's be careful and be aware. The more we know, the better chance we could survive. A Cardiologist says if everyone who gets this mail sends it to 10 people, you can be sure that we'll save at least one life. Read this...It could sav e your life!*


----------



## إسلام علي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

​​بدأ علماء أوروبيون اليوم الأربعاء أول تشغيل لأكبر نظام لتسريع الجزيئات في العالم قرب جنيف بهدف كشف أسرار *الكون* العظيم.​ ​ وشرعت منظمة الأبحاث النووية الأوروبية المعروفة بسيرن أولى تجاربها لتشغيل المعجل التصادمي الذي يعد أضخم آلة للأبحاث في العالم، ويهدف من ورائه العلماء إلى محاكاة الانفجار العظيم الذين يعتقدون أنه أسفر عن تشكيل الكون بصورته الحالية.​ ​ وتجرى التجربة على الحدود السويسرية الفرنسية حيث تم الإعداد لها على مدى سنوات، حيث سيتم إطلاق مئات الملايين من بروتونات الذرة وجزيئاتها في نفق بطول 27 كلم تحت الأرض بسرعة لم يسبق لها مثيل في تاريخ العلم.​ ​ وينتج عن هذا كله ستمائة مليون تصادم بين الجزيئات في الثانية الواحدة, ويؤدي كل واحد منها إلى انشطار آلاف الأجزاء من الجزيئات والتي يتم تسجيلها ورصدها تمهيدا للتعرف عليها.​ ​ وتبلغ تكلفة المعجل التصادمي ثلاثة مليارات يورو, وسيبدأ تشغيله رسميا يوم 21 أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول المقبل.http://aljazeera.net/News/Templates...-4311-A586-7A91B7AE3C4A.htm&NRCACHEHINT=Guest

http://aljazeera.net/News/Templates...-4311-A586-7A91B7AE3C4A.htm&NRCACHEHINT=Guest​ ​ *إثراء الفهم*​ ويقول المدير الفرنسي للمنظمة الأوروبية للأبحاث النووية روبير إيمار "إن المعجل التصادمي صُمم ليغير بصورة مثيرة رؤيتنا للكون" مضيفا أنه مهما كانت الاكتشافات التي سيتمخض عنها "فسوف يثري بدرجة هائلة فهم الإنسان لأصول عالمنا".​ ​ ويشرف مركز كيرن الأوروبي لأبحاث الجزيئات على المشروع الفريد. وحسب المركز فإن هذا المعجل التصادمي يعتبر أضخم آلة شيدها الإنسان على الإطلاق.​ ​ وتبلغ درجة الحرارة داخل المعجل سالب 271.4 درجة مئوية أي أقل بقليل من درجة حرارة الكون الخارجي والتي تبلغ سالب 270.4 درجة مئوية.​ ​ وستصبح درجة الحرارة عند انفجار الذرات داخل المعجل أكبر مائة ألف مرة منها في مركز الشمس. كما سيجبر مجال مغناطيسي أقوى مائة ألف مرة من المجال المغناطيسي للأرض، الجزيئات على الانتظام في مدارها.​ ​ كما تحتاج التجربة 120 ميغاوات من التيار الكهربائي، وهي نفس الكمية التي تحتاجها مدينة مثل جنيف التي يقارب عدد سكانها 160 ألف نسمة.​ ​ ومن المنتظر أن يتم التصادم بين بروتونات الذرة بسرعة الضوء تقريبا، وأن تقطع 54211 دورة في الثانية بهذه الماسورة العملاقة تحت الأرض، وستقطع مسافة 299780 كم في الثانية.​ ​ ومن المتوقع أن تجيب هذه الآلة عن تساؤلات العلماء المشاركين بالمشروع والذين يقدر عددهم بعدة آلاف، وأن تساعدهم على الحصول على معلومات أساسية عن المادة السديمية وعن اللغز الذي طالما حيرهم بشأن كيفية تحول المادة إلى كتلة وكيفية تطور الكون.​ ​ [FONT=&quot]ويقول علماء الكون إن الانفجار الكبير[/FONT][FONT=&quot] حدث قبل نحو 15 مليار سنة حين انفجر جسم ساخن كثيف بدرجة لا يمكن تخيلها في حجم عملة صغيرة وسط ما كان حينئذ مادة جوفاء طاردة سرعان ما تمددت، مما أدى إلى تشكل النجوم والكواكب وفي نهاية الأمر ظهور الحياة على الأرض[/FONT]


----------



## tamer (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*بداية ناجحة لتجربة محاكاة "الانفجار الكوني الكبير"*

*بداية ناجحة لتجربة محاكاة "الانفجار الكوني الكبير"*

 










 
شاهد هذا التقرير في مشغل منفصل
كيفية الحصول على رابط فلاش






قال العلماء في سويسرا إن جهاز "صادم الهدرون الكبير" المعروف اختصارا بـ (LHC) نجح في إجراء أول تجربة رئيسية من خلال إطلاق أول شعاع من جسيمات تسمى البروتون على امتداد 27 كيلومترا وذلك في أكبر محاولة من نوعها لفهم كيفية نشوء الكون. 
ويوفر الجهاز الضخم، الذي كلف إنشاؤه في المنطقة الحدودية بين فرنسا وسويسرا نحو 10 مليارات دولار أمريكي، للعلماء قوة أكبر من ذي قبل لتهشيم مكونات الذرات في محاولة لرؤية ما يشكلها. 
وتدير المنظمة الأوروبية للبحوث النووية المعروفة باختصارها الفرنسي سيرن جهاز الصادم. 
وأعطى مدير المشروع، لين إيفانز، الأمر لإرسال البروتانات إلى جهاز التسريع الواقع تحت الحدود السويسرية الفرنسية. 
وبعد سلسلة من التجارب، تمكنت البروتونات من قطع المسافة الكاملة الممتدة على طول جهاز (LHC). 
ويأمل العلماء أن تكون تجربة الأربعاء بمثابة الخطوة الرئيسية باتجاه فهم كيفية نشوء الكون. 
والتمعت نقطتان على شاشة أحد أجهزة الكمبيوتر، مشيرة إلى أن البروتونات وصلت إلى النقطة النهائية المحددة لها. 
وانتظر نحو 9 آلاف عالم فيزيائي في مناطق مختلفة من العالم بشغف انطلاق التجربة، ومن المقرر أن يشاركوا في تحليل المعطيات والبيانات المتأتية من التجربة على أمل معرفة أسرار مكونات الذرات من خلال تهشيمها. 
محاكاة



استغرق إنشاء جهاز "صادم الهدرون الكبير" نحو 13 عاما


ويحاول العلماء محاكاة الظروف التي ارتبطت بنظرية الانفجار الكوني الكبير والتي يقول العلماء إنها قادت إلى نشوء الكون. 
ومن المقرر في وقت لاحق إرسال البروتونات في اتجاه معاكس بهدف تهشيم الجسيمات بقوة جبارة. 
وعبر بعض منتقدي هذه التجربة عن خوفهم من أن تصادم البروتونات ببعضها بعضا قد يحدث ثقبا أسود يؤدي إلى نهاية العالم، لكن علماء الفيزياء الذين أجروا التجربة رفضوا هذه المخاوف. 
كتلة 
وتقول أستاذة الفيزياء الجزيئية في جامعة ليفربول، الدكتورة تارا شيرز "سوف نتمكن من إمعان النظر في المادة أكثر من قبل". 
وأضافت "سوف ندرس مكونات الكون بعد حدوث الانفجار الكوني الكبير. إنه أمر مدهش.. إنه حقيقة رائع". 
وقال جيم فيردي وهو عالم الفيزياء الجزيئية في كلية لندن الإمبراطورية "على جهاز الصادم الإجابة على سؤال بسيط جدا وهو ما هي الكتلة؟". 
وأضاف "نعرف أن الجواب يمكن العثور عليه في جهاز الصادم". 



ستحلل أجهزة كشف ضخمة البيانات المتأتية من نتائج التصادم


وتشير أحدث الملاحظات الفلكية إلى أن المادة العادية مثل المجرات والغازات والنجوم والكواكب تشكل نسبة 4 في المائة من مجموع الكون. 
أما بالنسبة إلى باقي أجزاء الكون فتتشكل من المادة السوداء بنسبة 23 في المائة والطاقة السوداء بنسبة 73 في المائة. 
ويعتقد علماء الفيزياء أن جهاز الصادم يمكن أن يقدم المفاتيح لفهم طبيعة هذه "المادة" الغامضة. 
لكن البروفيسور فيردي قال لبي بي سي "الطبيعة قد تفاجئنا... علينا أن نكون مستعدين لكشف النقاب عن أي شيء تطرحه أمامنا". 
جهاز الصادم 
وتبلورت فكرة إنشاء صادم الهدرون الكبير في أوائل الثمانينيات من القرن الماضي، لكن لم يُعتمد المشروع سوى في عام 1996 بميزانية مبدئية هي 1.3 مليار دولار أمريكي. 
لكن مع بدء الأشغال، ازدادت التكاليف، ما أدى إلى تعرض المختبر الكبير إلى أزمة مالية. 
واضطر القائمون على المشروع إلى اقتراض مئات الملايين من اليورو لضمان إكمال إنشاء جهاز الصادم.


----------



## tamer (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*النباتات التي تعاني من ضغوط "تنتج مادة الأسبرين"*




اكتشف أسبرين النبات في حقول الجوز


توصل باحثون أمريكيون إلى أن النباتات التي تتعرض لضغوط مثل الجفاف تنتج مادة كيماوية تشبه الأسبرين. 
ويقول الباحثون الذين يعملون في المركز القومي لأبحاث المناخ في كولورادو بالولايات المتحدة إن النبات ينتج هذه المادة في شكل غاز لتعزيز دفاعاته البيوكيميائية. 
ويضيف هؤلاء أن رصد هذه المادة قد ينبه المزارعين إلى احتمال تلف محاصيلهم. 
ويقول توماس كاري رئيس فريق البحث إن هذه المادة الكيماوية "تطلق عملية إنتاج بروتينات تعزز الدفاعات البيوكيميائية للنبات وتقلل من احتمالات الإصابة". 
ويضيف أن "البيانات التي حصلنا عليها تظهر أنه يمكن رصد كميات ملحوظة في الجو بينما تحاول النباتات التأقلم مع الجفاف أو درجات الحرارة الغير معتدلة أو غير ذلك من الظروف غير المواتية التي يمكن أن تتعرض لها". 
قدرة على التواصل 
وقال الباحثون الذين نشروا نتائج بحثهم في المجلة العلمية "بيوجيوسينس" أو "مجلة العلوم البيوجغرافية" إنهم اكتشفوا هذه المادة بالصدفة أثناء رصدهم لانطلاق المركبات العضوية الطيارة في بستان لشجر الجوز في ولاية كاليفورنيا. 
ويقول كاري إن المادة وهي "ميثيل ساليسلات" قد تعمل كصفارة إنذار تنبه المزارعين وتمكنهم من مكافحة الحشرات التي تهاجم محاصيلهم بشكل أسرع، وباستخدام مبيدات حشرية أقل وغير ذلك. 
ويعتقد الباحثون أيضا أن هذه المادة قد تساعد أيضا في تنبيه النباتات الأخرى للخطر الذي قد يحيق بها. 
ويقول أليكس جونثر الذي شارك في البحث "إن النتائج التي تم التوصل إليها تدلل بشكل ملموس على حدوث التواصل بين نبات وآخر".


----------



## المهندس عبد (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير ويا ريت ترسلو تنبيه لورود الجديد على الإيميل الخاص


----------



## tamer (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*خلل يوقف تجربة محاكاة "الانفجار الكوني العظيم"*




توقع المشرفون على المشروع حصول مشكلات فنية


أدى خلل في أجهزة المغناطيس الفائقة التبريد الخاصة بجهاز "صادم الهدرون الكبير" قرب مدينة جنيف بسويسرا إلى توقف الجهاز عن العمل. 
ويمثل هذا الخلل أول اختبار جدي لمدى إمكانية النجاح في تنفيذ كل أجزاء مشروع محاكاة ما يعرف بالانفجار الكوني العظيم الذي يقوم به جهاز "صادم الهدرون الكبير". 
ومن المرجح تأجيل الخطط الرامية إلى البدء في تهشيم الجزيئات داخل "صادم الهدرون الكبير" نتيجة الخلل الحاصل. 
ويأتي هذا الخلل بعد مرور أسبوع على بدء تشغيل الجهاز العملاق وسط أجواء فرح عارمة انتابت جمهور العلماء المهتمين بدراسة كيفية نشوء الكون. 
وتسبب الخلل في ارتفاع درجة حرارة نحو 100 من أجهزة المغناطيس الفائقة التبريد إذ وصلت إلى 100 درجة مئوية. 
ويُشار إلى أن أجهزة المغناطيس الفائقة التبريد تحتاج إلى إبقاءها في 1.9 درجة مئوية أي فوق مستوى الصفر المطلق وذلك للسماح لها بتحريك حزم الجزئيات حول الدائرة الكهربائية. 
واستدعى القائمون على المشروع أفراد مكافحة الحرائق بعدما تسرب طن من سائل الهيليوم إلى النفق الذي يحتضن مقر المنظمة الأوروبية للبحوث النووية بالقرب من جنيف. 
ضرر



تتمثل الخطوة المقبلة في جعل حزم الجزئيات تصطدم ببعضها بعضا


ومن المقرر الإبقاء على جهاز "صادم الهدرون الكبير" معطلا خلال عطلة نهاية الأسبوع بينما سيعكف المهندسون على دراسة مدى الضرر الذي لحق بالجهاز. 
وقال ناطق باسم المنظمة الأوروبية للبحوث النووية لبي بي سي إن ليس من الواضح بعد متى يمكن استئناف العمل في جهاز تسريع الجزئيات الذي كلف 6.6 مليارات دولار أمريكي. 
وأضاف أن الخلل الذي لحق بالجهاز لا يمثل "خبرا جيدا"، لكن وقوع مشكلات فنية من هذا النوع لم تكن غير متوقعة خلال مراحل الاختبار. 
ويُذكر أنه تم بنجاح إطلاق أول حزمة من الجزئيات تسمى البروتونات على امتداد مسافة 27 كيلومترا قبل أسبوع. 
وتتمثل الخطوة المقبلة المهمة في تنفيذ مشروع محاكاة الانفجار الكوني العظيم في جعل الحزم تصطدم ببعضها بعضا لكن يبدو أن الخلل الحاصل أدى إلى استبعاد أي احتمال لتنفيذ هذه التجارب خلال الأسبوع المقبل على الأقل. 
وحدث الخلل خلال الاختبار النهائي الذي أجري لآخر الدوائر الكهربائية في جهاز "صادم الهدرون الكبير".


----------



## tamer (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*إيقاف تجربة محاكاة "الانفجار العظيم" حتى العام المقبل*




وقع الخلل خلال الاختبار النهائي الذي أُجري على الدوائر الكهربائية في "صادم الهدرون الكبير"


أعلن القائمون على تجربة محاكاة "الانفجار العظيم" قرب مدينة جنيف بسويسرا أنه سوف يتم إغلاق جهاز "صادم الهدرون الكبير" (LHC) " حتى ربيع العام المقبل، وذلك ريثما يفرغ المهندسون المختصون من معالجة العطل الذي وقع في المغناطيس الخاص بالجهاز. 
وكان خلل فني قد وقع في التاسع عشر من الشهر الجاري في أجهزة المغناطيس الفائقة التبريد الخاصة بجهاز "صادم الهدرون الكبير ونجم عنه توقف الجهاز عن العمل، وذلك بسبب تسرب حوالي طن من الهيليوم إلى النفق الذي تجري فيه التجربة وطوله 27 كيلو مترا. 
بداية الخلل 
وقد وقع الخلل خلال الاختبار النهائي الذي أُجري على آخر الدوائر الكهربائية في جهاز "صادم الهدرون الكبير". 
وقال المسؤولون إن الزمن اللازم لإتمام التحقيق بالمشكلة حال دون إعادة تشغيل الجهاز قبل فترة الصيانة الشتوية الروتينية للمختبر. 






وفي بيان أصدره بمناسبة الإعلان عن إغلاق الجهاز، قال روبرت آيمار، المدير العام للمنظمة الأوروبية للأبحاث النووية (سيرن): "إنها لضربة نفسية قوية بلا شك أن يأتي الإغلاق مباشرة بعد البداية الناجحة للغاية لتشغيل جاز صادم الهدرون الكبير." 
إلا أن آيمار أشاد في الوقت ذاته بالمهارة والجاهزية والاستعداد التي تحلى بها فريق عمله أثناء بناء جهاز تسريع الجزيئات. 
صيانة شتوية 
من جهة أخرى، قال المتحدث باسم سيرن لـ بي بي سي إنه لم يتضح في هذه المرحلة متى ستبدأ بالضبط عملية إعادة تشغيل الصادم في أعقاب الانتهاء من أعمال الصيانة الدورية الشتوية، والتي تُنفذ على مراحل من أجل توفير الأموال التي تُنفق على استهلاك الكهرباء التي يزداد الطلب عليها في فترات الذروة. 
وقال المسؤولون إن هنالك عوامل عدة قد تؤثر على أمر تحديد متى ستتم إعادة افتتاح المختبر، بما في ذلك طقس الشتاء القارس والذي قد يطول. 
أمَّا جيمس جيليس، مدير الاتصالات في سيرن، فقال: "نحن نبدأ عادة إعادة تأهيل وتتشغيل كامل سلسلة أجهرز المختبر حوالي أواخر مارس/آذار أو أوائل نيسان/أيار، ومعلوم أن جهاز صادم الهدرون الكبير يتوضع في الطرف الأخير من تلك السلسلة." 
أولوية العمل






وأضاف جيليس قائلا: "سيستغرق منا الأمر فترة لنصب الأذرع والحزم في الجهاز، لكنني أعتقد أنه من الإنصاف القول إن مثل هذا الأمر سيشكل أولوية بالنسبة لنا مع بداية العمل في العام المقبل." 
وقد مثل الخلل الذي أصاب "صادم الهدرون الكبير" قبل عدة أيام أول اختبار جدي لمدى إمكانية النجاح في تنفيذ كل أجزاء مشروع محاكاة الانفجار الكوني العظيم الذي يقوم به الجهاز. 
وجاء الخلل بعد مرور تسعة أيام على بدء تشغيل الجهاز العملاق وسط أجواء فرح عارم لف حشد العلماء المهتمين بدراسة كيفية نشوء الكون. 
وتسبب الخلل في ارتفاع درجة حرارة نحو 100 من أجهزة المغناطيس الفائقة التبريد، إذ وصلت حرارتها إلى 100 درجة مئوية. 
الصفر المطلق



الزمن اللازم لإتمام التحقيق بالمشكلة حال دون إعادة تشغيل الجهاز قبل الصيانة الشتوية للمختبر


يُشار إلى أن أجهزة المغناطيس الفائقة التبريد تحتاج إلى إبقائها في جو حرارته 1.9 كيلفين (271- درجة مئوية)، أي فوق مستوى الصفر المطلق، وذلك للسماح لها بتحريك حزم الجزئيات حول الدائرة الكهربائية. 
واستدعى القائمون على المشروع أفراد مكافحة الحرائق بعد تسرب الهيليوم إلى النفق الذي تجري فيه التجربة التي ستفوق كلفتها 6.6 مليارات دولار أمريكي. 
يُذكر أنه تم عند بداية التجربة في العاشر من الشهر الجاري وبنجاح إطلاق أول حزمة من الجزئيات، وتسمى البروتونات، وذلك على امتداد النفق الذي يبلغ طوله 27 كيلومترا. 
وتتمثل الخطوة المقبلة المهمة في تنفيذ مشروع محاكاة الانفجار الكوني العظيم بجعل حزم الجزيئات تصطدم ببعضها بعضا. 
لكن يبدو أن الخلل الحاصل قضى على آمال العلماء بتنفيذ هذه التجارب قبل إصلاح الخلل العام المقبل، وبالتالي تمكنهم من الإجابة على الأسئلة المكبيرة التي طالما شغلت بالهم بشأن نشوء الكون.


----------



## tamer (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*ناسا تستعين بالبط المطاطي في أحدث اختباراتها العلمية*





نيويورك، الولايات المتحدة (CNN)-- بعيداً عن خططها المعقدة التي تكلف مليارات الدولارات، وتعمل وفق أرقى النظم الإلكترونية المتقدمة، قررت وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية "ناسا" اعتماد مجموعة من دمى البط المطاطية في واحدة من أحدث دراساتها المتعلقة بالتغييرات المناخية.
وتنوي الوكالة في سبيل ذلك وضع 90 بطة في مواقع حفرتها داخل كتلة جليدية تعرف باسم "جاكوبشافن"، موجودة في جزيرة "غرينلاند" لدراسة سبب حركتها الهائمة في مياه البحر وتسارع ذلك في فترات الصيف.
ووضع العلماء على البط إشارات بثلاث لغات، تفيد بأنها مخصصة للتجارب العلمية، إلى جانب كلمة "جائزة"، وعنوان بريدي لمراسلتهم كي يتمكن الذين يعثرون عليها من الاتصال بناسا.

ويشغل سر التحرك السريع للكتل الجليدية في الصيف العلماء، فتفرض إحدى النظريات أن أشعة الشمس القوية تذيب الجليد، ما يخلق بركاً من المياه على سطح الكتلة، ثم تنتقل هذه المياه إلى الأسفل من خلال القنوات والطبقات الجليدية، حيث تلعب دوراً مماثلاً لدور الشحم الذي يسهل الانزلاق.
ويكمن دور البط في التحرك مع المياه التي يفترض أنها ستتحرك - وفق النظرية السابقة - من أعلى الكتلة الجليدية إلى أسفلها، وفي حال حدث ذلك، فإنها ستصل إلى البحر وستحملها الأمواج إلى حيث يمكن أن يعثر البشر عليها، ويتم بالتالي تأكيد هذا الطرح علمياً.
يذكر أن كتلة جاكوبشافن تشكل مصدراً لأكثر من سبعة في المائة من إجمالي الجليد الذي ينفصل سنوياً عن غرينلاند، ويتوقع العلماء أن يكون لذوبانها المستمر تأثير في رفع منسوب البحار هذا القرن.
كما يعتقد العلماء أن هذه الكتلة بدأت تتفتت منذ مطلع القرن الماضي، وأن قطعة انفصلت عنها كانت مسؤولة عن كارثة غرق سفينة التايتانيك عام 1912.
يشار إلى أن الدور الذي سيلعبه البط المطاطي في خدمة العلم والعلماء لن يكون الأول له، إذ سبق أن شارك - عن طريق الصدفة - في عملية تحديد حركة التيارات على سطح البحر، بعد أن سقطت حاوية تضم الآلاف منها في ميناء مدينة سياتل خلال تحميلها، لترد بعد ذلك بسنوات تقارير حول العثور على أعداد منها في مختلف أنحاء العالم


----------



## tamer (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*سوري يصمم طرق ضوئية لتنظيم الحركة المرورية*





دمشق – وكالات توصل باحث سوري - يعمل بـ (مركز البحوث العلمية) التابع للحكومة النمساوية - إلي اختراع جهاز للكشف المبكر عن سرطانات الجلد ، وآخر للتعرف على الأوردة الدموية تحت الجلد باستخدام التصوير الضوئي متعدد الأطياف . 

وأكد الدكتور / عيسي حمزة إبراهيم أمس أنه - وبالتعاون مع (جامعة الأندلس الخاصة) في سوريا - يعمل على تصميم ما سماها بـ (الكلية الصناعية المحمولة) بهدف تخفيف العبء عن مرضي القصور الكلوي ، كما أنه يصمم ركبة صناعية قابلة للثني والحركة بزاوية 180 ْ تتيح للشخص حرية الحركة .

وتوقع الدكتور عيسى إنتاج الكلية الصناعية بالتعاون مع جامعة الأندلس في بداية العام 2011 أو قبله .

ويعمل الدكتور عيسى حاليا على ابتكار مشروع يتعلق بالسير يختص بتنظيم السير بواسطة الطرق الضوئية ..
إذ ينظم حركة السيارات على إشارات المرور ويراقب المخالفات المرورية ، ويمكن تطبيقه في شوارع رئيسية في المدن الكبيرة


----------



## tamer (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*محرك بحث عن الكلمات في الأصوات*





(CNN) ثورة جديدة تطلقها غوغل، عملاق محركات البحث على الانترنت، تتعلّق هذه المرة بالبحث عن أي كلمة في الأصوات المتوفرة في الأشرطة الصوتية والمصوّرة.
المحرك الجديد اسمه "غاودي" أو باللاتينية Gaudi في إشارة إلى الحرف الأول من Google إضافة إلى Audi أي أنه وفقا للشركة "مؤشر الأصوات" وهو قادر على تعقّب المواضيع التي تختارها من بين الأشرطة وحتى البحث عن الكلمات بينها.
هذه الخدمة ستكون مثلا، وبصيغة تطبيقية، مفيدة للعاملين في القنوات التلفزيونية والإذاعية، بحيث بإمكانهم البحث عن كلمة محددة والتعرف حتى على عدد مرات تكرارها أثناء خطاب سياسي طويل، مثل الذي تعود أن يلقيه الرئيس الفنزويلي هوغو شافيز أو صديقه الكوبي فيدل كاسترو.

وحتى الآن، تتمحور غالبية عمليات البحث في الانترنت على الكلمات، وحتى البحث في الصور حول كلمة معينة يستدعي بالضرورة دقة كبيرة في تفريغ محتويات الفيديو وكتابتها على الموقع الإكتروني.
ووحده موقع YouTube حتى الآن يوفّر خدمة شبيهة بهذا المحرك ولكن على عدد قليل من الأشرطة المتوفرة فيه هي في غالبها ذات طابع سياسي.
وما يميّز الخدمة الجديدة أنّها فعّالة جدا وتسمح من دون أي مشقّة بالوصول إلى ما تريد.
وهكذا فإنّه تبيّن أنّ عقيلة المرشح الرئاسي الديمقراطي في الولايات المتحدة باراك أوباما، ميشيل، لم تذكر كلمة "جنس" سوى مرتين فقط خلال خطاب لها.
وبإمكانكم التأكد من ذلك بفضل دوائر صفراء تشير إلى المواقع التي وردت فيها الكلمة، وهكذا بإمكانك إما الذهاب مباشرة إلى ما تريد أو مشاهدة الفيديو أو الاستماع للشريط بأكمله، كما بإمكانك إرساله لمن تشاء.

ويذكر أنّ "غوغل" تشهد هذه الأيام حركية واضحة لاسيما مع إعلانها أنها ستطرح هاتفها الخلوي "الذكي" الجديد في الأسواق قريباً.
وتحددت بداية المنافسة بالسعر، إذ سيكون سعر هاتف غوغل الخلوي 199 دولاراً في محلات التجزئة، وفقاً لما ذكرته مجلة "وول ستريت جورنال"، وهو السعر نفسه الذي يباع به جهاز "آي فون" iPhone من أبل


----------



## tamer (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*جهاز البريد الإلكتروني المتنقل*





يحتاج البعض للوصول إلى صناديق البريد الإلكتروني بشكل مستمر للبقاء على اتصال بأعمالهم أو دراستهم أو اهتماماتهم المختلفة، لذلك فإن هؤلاء يضطرون لشراء أجهزة الهواتف المحمولة الذكية التي توفر اتصالاً ووصولاً للبريد الإلكتروني، وقد تكلف تلك الهواتف مبالغ إضافية للخواص والمميزات التي قد تدمج بالهاتف. وللذين يرغبون في البقاء على تواصل مع بريدهم الإلكتروني دون الحاجة لتكاليف إضافية، فإن جهاز البريد الإلكتروني المتنقل (Peek e-mail only) سيحل تلك المشكلة.

يوفر جهاز (Peek e-mail only) وصولاً سريعاً وسهلاً لصناديق البريد الإلكتروني وبشكل متنقل، حيث صمم الجهاز بأناقة متناهية يضاهي في حجمه الهاتف المحمول وبشاشة كبيرة نسبياً لاستعراض محتويات رسائل البريد الإلكتروني. ويمكّن الجهاز بفضل البرنامج المدمج من الوصول إلى مختلف صناديق البريد، كما يحتوي على لوحة مفاتيح وأزرار للتحكم في عرض الرسائل والانتقال بينها بسهولة.
يمتاز الجهاز في كونه وسيلة سهلة ومتنقلة تمكن من الوصول إلى البريد الإلكتروني من أي مكان، علاوة على أن سعره يقل عن مئة دولار أمريكي


----------



## tamer (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*سوري يخترع ركبة قابلة للثني وجهازا لكشف السرطان*






توصل طبيب سوري مغترب إلى تصميم ركبة صناعية قابلة للثني والحركة بزاوية 180 درجة والتي تتيح للشخص حرية الحركة إضافة إلى اختراع طرق حديثة للكشف المبكر عن سرطانات الجلد.
ونقلت صحيفة " تشرين " السورية عن الدكتور المهندس الطبي عيسى حمزة إبراهيم , عقب عودته إلى سوريا بعد 20 عاماً من الاغتراب , قوله "إنه يسعى لإقامة المؤتمرات العلمية وتقديم الخبرات وتأسيس أبحاث على مستوى سوريا في المجال الصناعي والطبي بالتعاون مع المؤسسات الحكومية أو الخاصة الراغبة في مجالات البحث العلمي والقياسات الضوئية والطبية والتحكم الضوئي".

وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن الطبيب والباحث بمركز البحوث العلمية التابع للحكومة النمساوية توصل إلى اختراع طرق حديثة في المجال الطبي كالجهاز المسجل كبراءة اختراع في النمسا بصدد الكشف المبكر عن سرطانات الجلد باستخدام التصوير الضوئي متعدد الأطياف بالإضافة إلى جهاز التعرف على الأوردة الدموية " تحت الجلد " بوساطة نفس التصوير " وهو قيد التسجيل في سوريا " وهو جهاز سهل التصنيع والاستخدام.

وأضافت أن الباحث إبراهيم والمحاضر في جامعة العلوم التطبيقية في مدينة فيلاخ بالنمسا يعمل على تطوير أجهزة التعرف على البصمات من مقارنة الصور إلى إنتاج مصفوفات رقمية بدلاً من الصور مما يمكن من تخفيض كلفة تخزين المعلومات كأرشيف.

وأكد الدكتور إبراهيم أنه وبالتعاون مع جامعة الأندلس الخاصة في سوريا يعمل على تصميم ما سماها بالكلية الصناعية المحمولة التي تخفف العبء عن مرضى القصور الكلوي , متوقعاً إنتاج الكلية الصناعية المحمولة بالتعاون مع جامعة الأندلس مطلع عام 2011 أو قبله.


----------



## tamer (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*اختراع مصري بديل لمواتير المياه*





القاهرة : ‏توصل أحد الباحثين بمحافظة الشرقية إلى ابتكار جديد يمكن من خلاله رفع المياه للأدوار العليا بدون موتور وبقوة دفع كبيرة جداً تصل لعشرات الأمتار والارتفاعات وبهذا يمكن الاستغناء مستقبلاً عن شراء أجهزة ومواتير ضخ المياه وتوفير استهلاكها من الكهرباء‏, ‏لما تسببه من ازعاج وضوضاء‏.‏
وأشار الدكتور عاطف توفيق رئيس مجلس إدارة جمعية الابتكارات والبحوث العلمية بالشرقية وصاحب الاختراع، إلى‏ أن المشروع يقوم علي استخدام ماسورة صاعدة لرفع المياه لأعلي وعند ارتفاع معين يمكن ثنيها لأسفل وتوجيهها للمكان الذي نريده ومن خلال تفريغ الهواء من الماسورة تماماً واحلال المياه مكانه بطريقة علمية خاصة تبدأ الماسورة في شفط الماء بقوة دفع كبيرة جداً حتي تصل للمكان الذي يتم توجيه الماسورة إليه


----------



## tamer (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*تقنية جديدة تسمح بالتحكم في سرعة السيارات من الخارج*





لندن - بنا من المتوقع أن تشهد حوادث الطرق السريعة انحسارا كبيرا بفضل تكنولوجيا جديدة تمنح رجال المرور مساحة أكبر في التدخل لضبط السرعة القانونية عن طريق جهاز ملحق بالسيارة .. 

وفي هذا الإطار قامت الحكومة البريطانية بتجربة تكنولوجيا جديدة تتحكم أوتوماتيكيا في سرعة السيارات عن طريق القمر الصناعي لإجبار السائق على عدم تخطى السرعة المحددة .
ويقوم النظام الجديد بالتحكم في السيارات التي تحاول أن تتعدى السرعة المحددة لها وجعلها تسير على السرعة المطلوبة : إما عن طريق إرسال إشارات تحذيرية تأمر سائقى السيارات بتخفيف السرعة .. أو يقوم هذا النظام بنفسه باستخدام مكابح السيارات لتخفيف السرعة أو إيقاف إمداد محرك السيارة بالبنزين .

وقالت صحيفة الـ (تليجراف) البريطانية الصادرة اليوم : " إن وزارة المواصلات البريطانية تساند هذا النظام .. إلا أنها تقوم بمشاورات مع مصانع السيارات حول كيفية جعل هذا النظام متوفرا في سيارات الأشخاص الذين يريدون شراءه باعتبار أن تركيب الجهاز في السيارة سيكون اختياريا .


----------



## tamer (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رائد فضاء ألماني: الحياة على القمر ممكنة إذا تعاونا معا*





بدأ السباق نحو القمر يستحوذ على اهتمام علماء الفضاء مرة أخرى , ففي حديث لرائد الفضاء الألماني السابق توماس رايتر قال إن "اهتمام العلماء بالقمر عاد لحسن الحظ مرة أخرى .

فبعد الوصول إلى هذا النجم التابع للأرض تبدلت الأولويات حسب الاعتبارات العلمية والمالية على مدار عقود من السنين". 

وقال رايتر إن وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية ( ناسا ) ترغب في إرسال بشر آخرين إلى سطح القمر عام 2020 , أي بعد خمسين عاما من أول هبوط للإنسان على سطحه سنة 1969. وأضاف رايتر وهو عضو في مجلس إدارة المركز الألماني للطيران والفضاء: "ولكن مع ذلك يحتاج الأمريكيون إلى تأييد دولي لإطالة مدة بقاء الإنسان على سطح القمر. وأتمنى أن تقوم ألمانيا وأوروبا عندئذ بدور في ذلك". 

وقال رايتر أيضا "إن الأبحاث العلمية التي تتناول القمر ذات أهمية كبيرة بالنسبة لتاريخ نشأة الأرض , فقد تغيرت قشرة الأرض مرات عديدة على مدار أكثر من أربعة مليارات عام , فهذه القشرة انصهرت وتشكلت عدة مرات . وعلى سطح القمر تصوير لحظي لتلك الأحداث منذ مليارات السنين . وفضلا عن ذلك يرجو العلماء الحصول على معلومات عن نشأة النظام الشمسي عن طريق دراسة القمر. وهذا الفضول والبحث - هذا الظمأ العلمي - هام جدا بالنسبة لتطورنا في المستقبل. 

وأكد رائد الفضاء السابق على أهمية المشاركة الأوروبية في البعثة التي ستهبط على سطح القمر , "فهي لا تكتسب أهميتها لأبعادها الصناعية والعلمية فحسب , بل إنها مهمة جدا من أجل التوصل إلى هوية أوروبية مشتركة كذلك , حيث لا يمكننا أن نحقق ذلك إلا بالجهد المشترك"


----------



## tamer (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*نجم "سهيل" يسطع في سماء قطر*





الدوحة: أكد علماء فلك أن بعض سكان قطر تمكنوا من مشاهدة نجم سهيل بالعين المجردة فجر يوم 14 سبتمبر، وذلك في الجهة الجنوبية لدولة لقطر.
وأشار علماء الفلك إلى أن نجم له عدة الوان ويلمع باللون الأبيض ثم الأزرق فالأحمر بطريقة غريبة ومبهرة، وهذا النجم تغني به شعراء قطر والجزيرة العربية، وبظهوره يبدأ الحر بالرحيل تدريجيا ثم يبدأ موسم الامطار.
ويمكن للأشخاص المهتمين بمتابعة النجوم مراقبة نجم سهيل بعد تأدية صلاة الفجر بالنظر في الجانب الجنوبي لقطر حتي يشاهدوا سهيل وهو النجم الذي يعتبر آخر نجم باتجاه الأرض.


----------



## tamer (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*اكتشاف طائر منقرض بحجم طائرة صغيرة*




الحفريات الجديدة تعطي فكرة أوضح عن الطيور المنقرضة


كشفت مجلة علمية تصدر في بريطانيا عن أن طائرا بحجم طائرة صغيرة كان يعيش في جنوب شرقي إنجلترا قبل 50 مليون سنة. 
وقالت مجلة (بالينتولوجي) أو علم دراسة الحفريات إن الطائر كان بطول 5 أمتار وله أسنان عظمية يتمكن بها من الاحتفاظ بالأكل، وإنه كان يطير فوق المياه في هذه المنطقة. 
وثبت وجود هذا الكائن المنقرض بعد اكتشاف جمجمة كاملة للطائر باسم "داسورنيس إيميوناس" في جزيرة شيبي شرق لندن. 
وقال جيرالد ماير من معهد أبحاث سينكينبيرج في ألمانيا والذي نشر البحث إن الطائر "كان كإوز المحيطات". 
واضاف ماير أن الطائر وإن كان غير مألوف بمقاييس هذه الأيام إلا أن أغرب ما كان فيه هو وجود نتوءات طويلة حادة كالأسنان على طول الحد القاطع في المنقار. 
والطائر المنقرض كغيره من الطيور لم تكن له أسنان عادية،ولذا كانت هذه النتوءات الحادة مفيدة له "حيث كانت تمكنه من اقتناص الأسماك فيما هو يطير فوق مياه المحيط، وهو ما لا يستطيعه بالمنقار العادي"، كما يقول ماير.


----------



## حليم العوادي (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للمواضيع 
تحياتي


----------



## عمروفايز (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tamer (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*طيار يعبر القنال الإنجليزي على متن جناح نفاث*




من فرنسا إلى بريطانيا على متن جناح نفاث


حقق طيار سويسري إنجازا رائدا في عالم الطيران بعدما أصبح أول شخص يطير بمفرده فوق بحر المانش او القنال الإنجليزي باستخدام "جناح نفاث". 
وقطع إيف روسي مسافة 22 ميلا من مدينة كاليه في فرنسا إلى مدينة دوفر في بريطانيا، وكان قد أجل رحلته هذا الأسبوع بسبب سوء الأحوال الجوية. 
واستغرق الطيار الحربي سابقا أقل من 10 دقائق لعبور القنال والهبوط بالمظلة إلى الأرض. 
وكان روسي يأمل ببلوغ سرعة تصل إلى 125 ميلا في الساعة. 
وقال بعد هبوطه "عظيم، عظيم، عظيم، ليس لدي إلا كلمة واحدة أقولها: شكرا لكل الذين شاركوني في هذه المهمة". 
وأضاف روسي أن الأحوال الجوية يوم الجمعة كانت مثالية، وإن نجاحه يبشر بفرص عظيمة للناس "كي يطيروا وكأنهم طيور" في المستقبل. 
وكان روسي يهدف لسلوك الطريق التي سلكها الطيار الفرنسي لويس بليرو قبل 99 عاما حين أصبح أول شخص يعبر القنال الإنجليزي في طائرة. 
وصرح روسي في مقابلة أوائل الأسبوع معلقا على احتمالات فشل رحلته: إذا ما قمت بحساباتي بدقة فسأهبط في دوفر، وإلا فسآخذ حماما". 



فرحة عارمة بالإنجاز 


وقد غطت القناة الجغرافية الوطنية الوطنية الرحلة مباشرة على الهواء، ووصفت كاثرين ليبتروت المعدة بالقناة روسي بأنه لا يعرف الخوف. 
وأضافت: "عندما تحدثنا إليه وسألناه ما إذا كان يشعر بالقلق إزاء المخاطر كان رده الدائم هو "أنا لا أشعر بالقلق بسبب المخاطر، أنا أتعامل مع المخاطر". 
ولم يكن للجناح الذي طار به روسي ذيل ولذا كان عليه أن يوجهه باستخدام رأسه وظهره. 
وبالإضافة لخوذة الرأس والمظلة ارتدى روسي بدلة خاصة لحمايته من أربعة مولدات بالكيروسين كانت مثبتة بالجناح على بعد سنتمترات فقط منه.


----------



## tamer (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*علماء رياضيات يكتشفون عددا أوليا يتكون من 13 مليون رقم*





كاليفورنيا - وكالات تمكن علماء رياضيات في (جامعة كاليفورنيا) من اكتشاف عدد أولي يتكون من 13 مليون رقم، وهذا إنجاز هام يخولهم كسب جائزة مقدارها مائة ألف دولار .

واكتشف العلماء العدد السادس والأربعين لسلسلة الأعداد المعروفة بـ (أعداد ميرسين) الشهر الماضي .. وذلك بربط 75 جهاز كمبيوتر تعمل على برنامج (إكس بي) ، وقد تم التحقق من العدد من خلال نظام كمبيوتر آخر ببرنامج مختلف للعد العشري .


وقال إديسون سميث - رئيس فريق الأبحاث في (جامعة كاليفورنيا) - : " نحن سعداء ، ونسعى الآن لاكتشاف العدد الذي يليه رغم الصعوبات " .

والعدد الأولي : هو الذي لا يقبل القسمة إلا على عددين كاملين موجبين بدون باق ، وهذان العددان هما نفس العدد أو واحد ، ومن الأمثلة على هذه الأعداد 3 ، 19 ، 31 .






 وهذا هو العدد الثامن من (أعداد ميرسين) التي يتم اكتشافها في (جامعة كاليفورنيا) . ويعبر عن أعداد ميرسين - والتي تنسب إلى مكتشفتها عالمة الرياضيات في القرن السابع عشر / مارين ميرسين - بالصيغة ( 2 إس ب – 1)، أو 2 للقوة ب ناقص واحد .
وب هو عدد أولي ، وقيمة ب بالنسبة للعدد الجديد هي 43112609.

ويساهم الآلاف من أنحاء العالم في "البحث العظيم بالإنترنت عن أعداد ميرسين" أو "جي آي إم بي إس"، وهو نظام تعاوني يتم استخدام إمكانيات الكمبيوتر غير المستعملة لإجراء الحسابات اللازمة لاكتشاف والتحقق من أعداد ميرسين.

وتقدم المنحة (مؤسسة الجبهة الإلكترونية) ، وتهبها لأول مكتشف لعدد ميرسين تتجاوز أرقامه 10 ملايين رقم .
وتدعم المؤسسة حقوق العمل من خلال الإنترنت ، وقد قررت منح هذه الجائزة كي تروج للعمل في مجال الحساب عن طريق الكمبيوتر باستخدام شبكة المعلومات .

ومن المتوقع أن يتم نشر هذا العدد ربما في السنة المقبلة ، وحينها تستحق الجائزة


----------



## tamer (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*عودة رواد الفضاء الصينيين بعد رحلة ناجحة*





عادت مركبة الفضاء الصينية (شينزو 7) إلى الأرض بعد ان قامت برحلة ناجحة إلى الفضاء. 
وشهدت الرحلة التي استغرقت ثلاثة أيام تمكن رائد فضاء صيني لأول مرة من السير خارج مركبة الفضاء التي تقله ثم العودة بنجاح إليها. 
وقد بث التليفزيون الصيني صورا مباشرة لكبسولة الفضاء التي هبطت بالرواد إلى الأرض. وكان التلفزيون نفسه قد بث صورا لرائد الفضاء جاي جيانج (42 سنة) وهو يخرج من المركبة التي تدور حول الأرض، ثم وهو يلوح بالعلم الصيني قبل أن يمشي في الفضاء للقيام ببعض التجارب. 

وقام جاي بالتعاون مع زميلين له داخل المركبة، في القيام ببعض التجارب العلمية الضرورية في إطار مشاريع الصين بناء محطة فضائية خلال السنوات القليلة القادمة. 

*15 دقيقة في الفضاء *
وقد بدأ جاي المشي في الفضاء في الساعة الرابعة والنصف بعد ظهر السبت بتوقيت الصين (الثامنة والنصف بتوقيت جرينتش) وأنهى مهمته بعد 15 دقيقة. 
وكانت مركبة الفضاء الصينية "تشينزو 7" قد انطلقت إلى الفضاء بواسطة صاروخ من نوع مارش 2 إف من قاعدة جيوكوان الفضائية في شمال غربي الصين. 
وقد تمكن الصاروخ من وضع مركبة الفضاء في المدار الفضائي الخارجي على مسافة أكثر من 300 كيلومتر من كوكب الأرض. 
وكان مدير برنامج الفضاء الصيني قد صرح بأن الحفاظ على رواد الفضاء الثلاثة داخل المركبة ثم إرسال احدهم للمشي في الفضاء يعتبر "تجربة كبيرة". 





*قفزة تكنولوجية *
وصرح لوكالة تشينخوا الجديدة للأنباء بقوله "إنها قفزة تكنولوجية كبيرة. هناك بالطبع نوع من المخاطرة.. إن إرسال ثلاثة رواد فضاء يعد قفزة كبيرة سواء في الكم أم في النوع". 
وقد ارتدى رائد الفضاء جاي بذلة مخصصة للفضاء من الصناعة الصيينة يعتقد أن ثمنها يتراوح من 10 إلى 40 دولارا لكي يتمكن من السير في الفضاء. 
وكان أيضا متصلا بالمركبة الفضائية عبر حزمة من الكابلات. 
وظل زميله ليو يراقب العملية من داخل المركبة، وكان يستطيع في حالة وقوع أي مشكلة، أن يجذب زميله من الخارج إلى الداخل. 
وشملت مهمة المركبة كذلك اطلاق قمر اصطناعي زنته 40 كيلوجرام، يدور حول الفضاء لكي يلتقط ويرسل إلى قاعدته في الأرض صورا فوتوغرافية. 
وكانت الصين قد أصبحت الدولة الثالثة بعد الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد السوفيتي (سابقا) التي ترسل رجلا إلى الفضاء عندما انطلق رائد الطيار الصيني السابق يانج لوي في اكتوبر/ تشرين الأول 2003 في مركبة الفضاء شينزو 5. 
وبعد عامين أكمل ني هاشينج خمسة أيام داخل مركبة الفضاء شينزو 4





*البرنامج الصيني *
وتقول وسائل الإعلام الصينية إن المهمة الأخيرة تعد "أكثر الخطوات حسما في تاريخ برنامج الفضاء الصيني". 
ويتكون البرنامج من ثلاث خطوات هي: ارسال رجل إلى الفضاء، ثم إنشاء معمل فضائي، وأخيرا بناء محطة فضائية كبيرة. 
ويتوقع أن تساعد شينزو 8 وشينزو 9 على بناء المعمل الفضائي في 2010.


----------



## tamer (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*قارئ الكتب الإلكترونية البلاستيكي بات قريباً*

بعد الإعلان عن استخدام صفائح البلاستيك في تصنيع أجهزة قراءة الكتب الإلكترونية، أصبحت تلك الأجهزة على محك التصنيع والإنتاج الحقيقي وذلك بعد الكشف عن قرب إنتاجها وطرحها في الأسواق مع نهاية هذا العام. وبمجرد طرحها سيدخل جهاز قراءة الكتب الإلكترونية كيندال من إنتاج أمازون في منافسة شديدة، خاصة وأن الأجهزة الجديدة تمتاز بخواص ومميزات فريدة ومتطورة.

تتميز الأجهزة الجديدة باستخدام صفائح البلاستيك لعرض محتويات الكتب الإلكترونية بدلاً من الشاشات التقليدية، وهي بذلك توفر مقدار إضاءة عالية لقراءة المحتويات في الأماكن شديدة الإضاءة، مع بطارية تدوم لمدة سبعة أيام، إضافة إلى سهولة الاستخدام والطي.
وعلاوة على عرض محتويات الكتب الإلكترونية، فإن أجهزة قراءة الكتب الإلكترونية البلاستيكية قادرة على استعراض الجرائد والمجلات الإلكترونية إضافة إلى ملفات pdf.


----------



## tamer (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*كاميرا رقمية تلتقط صوراً ثلاثية الأبعاد*

كشفت شركة "فوجي فيلم" اليابانية النقاب عن كاميرا رقمية جديدة مزودة بعدستين يمكنهما التقاط صور ولقطات فيديو ثلاثية الأبعاد. وتعتمد الكاميرا الجديدة على تقنية "فينيبيكس ريال 3 دي" التي تعمل على التقاط صور ولقطات فيديو ثلاثية الأبعاد، حيث تتألف كل لقطة من صورتين يتم التقاطهما من زاويتين مختلفتين في نفس الوقت، الأمر الذي يعطي ينتج عنه نفس الصورة التي ترى بالعينين.

وجاء إطلاق هذه الكاميرا على هامش معرض فوتوكينا التجاري الذي تستضيفه مدينة كولونيا الألمانية حالياً، الذي يقام كل عامين، وافتتحت فعالياته الثلاثاء الماضي وتستمر لمدة ستة أيام بمشاركة 1500 عارض من 49 دولة مختلفة.
وتشارك في هذا المعرض 45 شركة يابانية،منها نيكون، وماتسوشيتا، وكونيكا، ومينولتا، وسيجما، وأوليمبوس .وتعد الكاميرات الرقمية هي المنتج الرئيسي في هذا المعرض المتوقع أن يستقطب نحو 160 ألف زائر.


----------



## tamer (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*فايروس خطير يضرب شبكة أحد مشغلي خدمة الهاتف الجوال*





الرياض – صحف تعاني شبكة الاتصال التابعة لأحد مشغلي خدمة الهاتف المحمول بالسعودية من فايروس خطير تغلغل في الشبكة منذ ما يقارب العام .

ويقوم الفايروس بإرسال رسائل نصية فارغة من الشرائح المصابة - يزيد تعدادها عن ٥٠ رسالة في الدقيقة الواحدة - إلى الرقم المجهول ( 3396003964) ، ولا يتم تسجيل هذه الرسائل في سجل الرسائل الصادرة ، لكن بعض أجهزة الهاتف المحمول المتطورة من ماركة (نوكيا) تستطيع رصد هذه الرسائل عن طريق برنامج يسجل جميع تفاصيل الاتصال من وإلى الهاتف .. ومن بينها الرسائل التي يقوم بإرسالها الفايروس .

وتقوم الشبكة بإدراج بعض هذه الرسائل تلقائياً ضمن التكاليف الفعلية للفواتير .. تماماً كالرسائل التي أرسلها المستخدم بالفعل .

ولم يقتصر ضرر الفايروس على هذه المشكلة ، بل إنه بنشاطه المستمر على مدار الساعة يستهلك طاقة بطارية الهاتف بمعدل أسرع يزيد عن الضعفين مقارنة بالأجهزة السليمة ، إضافة إلى أنه يبطئ سرعة الأجهزة عند تشغيل بعض البرامج .

ويقوم بعض عملاء هذه الشركة الذين ضرب الفايروس شرائحهم بزيارة مراكز خدمة العملاء طلباً لعلاج المشكلة التي يجهلونها ..
وكانت شكواهم تنحصر في سرعة استهلاك الجهاز للبطارية والبطء الذي يلحظونه على الجهاز أثناء قيامهم بفتح بعض البرامج ، وهو ما لا يحدث عند استخدامهم شرائح أخرى تابعة لشركات أخرى بالسعودية ..
لكن الشركة لا تفصح لعملائها عن الأسباب الحقيقة للمشكلة ، بل تطالبهم باستبدال شرائحهم كحلٍّ أوحد مقابل رسم قدره خمسون ريالا


----------



## tamer (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*ساعة لا عقارب لها ولا أرقام*





أفلح المخترع الانجليزي المعروف جون تايلور في صنع ساعة عجيبة باهضة الثمن لاعقارب لها ولا أرقام تشير إلى الزمن بمساعدة الضوء.
عرض الفيزيائي المعروف الپروفيسور استيفان هاوكينگ هذه الساعة الاعجب في العالم في جامعة كمبريج بلندن.
ثمن الساعة مليون جنيه استرليني وقد صنعت وفق تصميم لجون تايلور سبق ان عرض عام 1950 وبمساعدة فريق من المهندسين والمتخصصين.. وخلال سبع سنين من العمل المتواصل.

تفتقر هذه الساعة المعروفة باسم (آكلة الزمن) لاي نوع من العقارب والارقام الديجيتالية مستفيدة بدل ذلك من الضوء الذي يتسلل لداخل الساعة عبر 60 فتحة تعلو صفحة الساعة الفولاذية. الصفحة الفوقانية للساعة مصنوعة من الذهب عيار 24 وقد قام بصنعها 8 متخصصون في خمس سنوات متواصلة.
يقول مخترع ساعة (آكلة الزمن)، تعرض الزمن الدقيق مرة كل خمس دقائق...
حسب الپروفيسور جون تايلور، تم صنع هذه الساعة احتراماً وتقديراً لصانع الساعات الانجليزي جون هاريسون (من حل في القرن الميلادي الثامن عشر مشكلة الطول الجغرافي واكتشف كذلك نظام grasshopper escapement نظام الكونترل (المراقبة) خطوة خطوة لاطلاق حرارة الساعات المنبهة) وان النموذج الحيواني المصغر الذي يعلو الساعة وهو يبتلع الثواني، يتحرك في ضوء حركة هذا النظام.
جامعة كمبريج اعلنت رسمياً ان هذه الساعة الثمينة اهديت من قبل مخترعها جون تايلور إلى هذه الجامعة وهي معروضة لمشاهدة العموم.


----------



## tamer (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*دراسة في الكونغرس: علاقة محتملة للهاتف المحمول بسرطان الدماغ*





(CNN) مزودين بتزايد المخاوف الصحية إزاء استخدامه، أدلى علماء بشهاداتهم أمام الكونغرس الخميس حول احتمال أن يكون للهاتف المحمول دور في الإصابة بسرطان الدماغ.
وأظهرت دراسات حديثة أنّ الاستخدام المفرط وطويل الأجل للهاتف المحمول يمكن أن يكون على علاقة بسرطان الدماغ، وفق مدير جامعة بيتسبورغ لأبحاث السرطان، رونالد هربرمان، ومدير معد الصحة والبيئة في جامعة ألبانيا ديفيد كاربنتر.
وأدلى كلا الباحثين بشهادتيهما أمام أعضاء لجنة السياسة الداخلية في مجلس النواب.

وحرص هربرمان على التأكيد أنّه "لا أستطيع أن أبلغ اللجنة أنّ الهواتف المحمولة هي قطعا خطرة، ولكن، بالتأكيد لا أستطيع إبلاغكم أنّها آمنة."
وعرض هربرمان وكاربنتر نتائج دراسة قدّمها مؤخرا لينارت هاردل من جامعة أوربيرو السويدية.
كما خلصت النتائج إلى أنّ احتمال إصابة الأشخاص الذين يستخدمون الهواتف المحمولة بسرطان الدماغ هي ضعف نسبة الآخرين.
وتقول الدراسة إنّ نسبة الإصابة بأورام في عصب السمع لدى هذه الفئة تعدّ مرتفعة مقارنة بمن لا يستخدمون الهواتف المحمولة.
كما أوضحت أنّ الأشخاص الذين تقلّ أعمارهم عن 20 عاما معرّضون أكثر من غيرهم بهذه الأخطار بمقدار خمس مرات.
غير أنّ مدير برنامج الوقاية من الأوبئة في معهد السرطان الأمريكي، روبرت هوفر، نوّه إلى أنّ الدراسة مازالت تحتاج إلى المزيد حتى تتخذ طابع الفاعلية والدقة العلمي الكاملة.
كما أنّ جملة من الدراسات الدولية المتعلقة بتهديد الإصابة بسرطان عبر استخدام الهواتف المحمولة، يطلق عليها "إنترفون" لم تخلص بعد إلى زيادة في الإصابات من شأنها أن تكون على علاقة بالهواتف وذلك طيلة السنوات العشر الأولى من ظهورها.
غير أنّ بعض الدراسات خلصت إلى تزايد في احتمال ظهور أورام في جهة الرأس التي يتمّ وضع جهاز الهاتف المحمول عليها.
ورفضت الجمعية الدولية للاتصالات اللاسلكية الدعوة للإدلاء بشهادتها في الكونغرس غير أنها أصدرت بيانا وقّعه مديرها العام ستيف لارجان قال فيه إنّ المعطيات العلمية المتوفرة تظهر أنه لا داعي للمخاوف.
كما عبّر عن القلق من كون الحكومة الأمريكية قامت بتمويل دراسات تضع استخدام الهاتف المحمول موضع تساؤل، متسائلا بدوره "هل نحن في نفس المكان الذي كنّا فيه عندما كنا نطرح سؤالا حول علاقة التدخين بسرطان الرئة قبل 30 عاما؟"
وقال هربرمان وكاربنتر إنّ تهديد الإصابة بسرطان الدماغ لدى الأطفال تبدو أكبر من البالغين، عارضين مثالا يظهر أنّ الإشعاعات الصادرة عن الهاتف المحمول تدخل في عمق أكثر في دماغ الطفل الذي لا يتجاوز عمره خمس سنوات.
لكنّ حوادث سرطان الدماغ لدى الأطفال لم تتزايد بصورة واضحة بين 1980 و2005، وفق هوفر.
وسبق للجنة الاتصالات الفيدرالية أن حدّدت نسبة انبعاث طاقة الذبذبة الإذاعية للهاتف المحمول بنسبة 1.6 واط لكل كلغ، تمّ قياسها على أساس غرام واحد من الخلية.
غير أنّ هذه المعايير تعكس ردا بيولوجيا على الذبذبة التي تصيب الخلية.
وتظهر عدة تجارب أنّ هذه الطاقة تتسبب في "تأثيرات بيولوجية" من دون إصابة الخلية، رغم أنّ جميعها ليس مضرا، وفق كاربنتر.
وعقدت جلسة الاستماع أسبوعا بعد أن أظهرت دراسة، أشارت إليها CNN أنّه من المحتمل أن يكون لاستخدام الهاتف المحمول علاقة بجودة الخصوبة والمني.
وسبق لهبربمان أن حذّر جميع الموظفين في مؤسسته من أنّ استخدام الهاتف المحمول ربما يكون سببا في الإصابة بالسرطان، وهو ما دعمه لاحقا وزير الصحة الإسرائيلي بقرار مماثل.
ومن ضمن الحاضرين في الجلسة، كانت هناك إلين ماركس من كاليفورنيا، التي تمّ العثور على سرطان في رأس زوجها في نفس الجهة التي اعتاد أن يضع عليها الهاتف المحمول لمدة 30 ساعة كلّ شهر.
وقال إلين "كثيرا ما هدّدت بأن أرمي به في القمامة ولطالما أيضا رغبت في أن أكون قادرة على ذلك. كان من الممكن تجنّب هذا الرعب بمجرّد تحذير."


----------



## tamer (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*برنامج حاسوبى يتأمل وجهك فيكشف عمرك*

واشنطن: طور باحثون أمريكيون برنامجا حاسوبيا يمتاز بقدرته على الكشف عن عمر الفرد، بعد أن يتأمل وجهه.
وأشار فريق المخترعين الذى ضم باحثين من جامعة "إيلينوي" الأمريكية، إلى أن هذا البرنامج يقدم الكثير من المعلومات عن صاحبه، فهو يظهر التعابير التى تعلو محياه، ويخبر عن نوع جنسه، ويلمح إلى أصوله العرقية، كما تقدم ملامح الوجه "دلائل" بصرية، تساعد على تحديد سن الفرد بشكل تقديري.

واعتمد الفريق على 1600 صور فوتوغرافية لوجوه، تم تلقيمها للبرنامج، بهدف تدريبه على تحديد سن الأفراد من خلال النظر إلى الوجه، مؤكدين أن هذا البرنامج الجديد يستطيع تقدير عمر الأفراد، ممن ينتمون إلى المدى العمرى الذى يبدأ بعام واحد و ينتهى بثلاثة وتسعين عاماً.
ويشير المخترعون إلى التطبيقات العديدة لاستخدامات البرنامج الجديد، فمثلاً قد يساعد على منع القاصرين من شراء التبغ من أجهزة البيع الآلي، أو يحول دون دخولهم إلى المواقع الإلكترونية الخاصة بالكبار.
كما يمكن استخدامه للأغراض التجارية، ليسهم فى تقديم معلومات احصائية حول المنتجات التى تعرضها المحال، كتحديد الفئة العمرية التى تقبل على شراء منتج ما، للكشف عن الشريحة من الأفراد،التى يمكن استهدافها فى المستقبل


----------



## Abo Fares (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*مراوح خيــــــــــــــــلة*




























​


----------



## خلف حسن محمد (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لهذه الاخبار المنوغة


----------



## tamer (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*جهاز عرض ضوئي غاية في الصغر*





تخيل أنه باستطاعتك حمل جهاز العرض الضوئي وأنت في طريقك لتقديم محاضرة أو حضور اجتماع في داخل جيبك أو في محفظة صغيرة تعلق في حزام البنطلون. إن هذه النقلة في توفير الخفة والسهولة في التنقل لأجهزة العرض الضوئي ستوفر الكثير من الجهد من خلال المرونة التي تقدمها للمستخدم الذي لم يعد بحاجة لحمل واستخدام الأجهزة الكبيرة المحمولة في حقائب.

فقد كشفت شركة (3M) عن جهاز العرض الضوئي الصغير (MPro110) وهو جهاز قادر على نقل الصورة الواضحة من أجهزة الكمبيوتر وأجهزة ألعاب الفيديو علاوة على مشغلات الوسائط المتعددة كجهاز iPod وذلك بجودة ونقاوة عاليتين على الرغم من صغر حجمه. يستخدم جهاز العرض الضوئي (MPro110) الذي لا يتجاوز حجمه حجم الهاتف المحمول، وبوزن لا يتعدى 140 غراماً مصباح ضوئي من نوع (LED) مما يعني أنه لا يحتاج إلى مروحة التبريد المزعجة، علاوة على أن هذا المصباح يوفر اضاءة جيدة حتى في الأماكن المضيئة، كما يمكنه العرض على الأسطح بشاشة قياس 50 إنش. 

يحتوي جهاز العرض على فتحة ادخال VGA اضافة إلى فتحة ادخال الفيديو (Video Composite)، وسيتوفر في الأسواق بنهاية الشهر الحالي.


----------



## tamer (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*تناول اللحوم يزيد مخاطر الإصابة بسرطان البروستات*





النظام الغذائي قد يؤثر على احتمالات الاصابة بالسرطان


أظهرت دراسة قام بها باحثون في جامعة أكسفورد أن تناول اللحوم والالبان قد يزيد من احتمالات الاصابة بسرطان البروستات. 
ويقول الباحثون إن تناول اللحوم والألبان يزيد من انتاج هرمون (جروث فاكتور ون) الشبيه بالانسولين الذي يساعد بدوره على نمو الخلايا. 
وتكشف الدراسة التي شارك فيها تسعة آلاف رجل ان الرجال الذين لديهم نسبة اعلى من الهرمون المذكور في الدم هم أكثر عرضة بنسبة 40% للإصابة بسرطان البروستات من أؤلئك الذين لديهم نسبة أقل من الهرمون. 
ويقوم هرمون النمو (آي جي إف واحد) بدور أساسي في عملية النمو والتطور بالنسبة للأطفال والمراهقين. 
كما يقوم الهرمون بتنظيم عملية نمو وموت الخلايا بالنسبة للبالغين، ويؤثر على الخلايا التي وصلت الى نهاية حياتها الطبيعية في جسم الإنسان. 
درجة غير معروفة 
وقال الدكتور أندرو رودن قائد فريق البحث إن النسبة التي يؤثر بها النظام الغذائي على نمو الهرمون غير معروفة بدقة. 
ولكنه أشار الى أن هذه النسبة قد تكون أعلى بنسبة 15% بين أؤلئك الذين يتناولون اللحوم والالبان بشكل أكبر. 
وأضاف الدكتور رودن إن هناك حاجة لتحديد عوامل وأسباب احتمال الاصابة بسرطان البروستات، خصوصا بالنسبة لأؤلئك الذين يخضعون للعلاج أو يضطرون لتغيير نمط حياتهم. 
وعقب بالقول: نعرف الآن أن هذا العامل مرتبط بالمرض، ويمكننا البدء باختبار عاملا الغذاء و أسلوب الحياة وكيف يمكنهما التأثير وإلى أي مدى يمكن أن يسهم هذان العاملان في تقليل خطورة المرض". 
وأوضح الدكتور رودن إن هرمون النمو لا يزيد فقط احتمالات الاصابة بسرطان البروستات ولكنه يساعد في انتشار الأورام بشكل عام. 
وتظهر الابحاث أن الخلايا التي تطعم بهرمون النمو تنمو بشكل أسرع، إلا أن الدكتور وردن صرح بأنه لا يمكن استخدام قياس نسبة هرمون النمو في الدم لتطوير مقياس جديد للكشف عن سرطان البروستات. 
تجدر الاشارة الى أنه يتم المملكة المتحدة تشخيص 34 ألف حالة من سرطان البروتستات كل عام، كما يقضي عشرة آلاف رجل سنويا بسبب المرض.


----------



## amro aldassouki (8 أكتوبر 2008)

good knowledge


----------



## مصطفى المعاصرى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور ماقصرت


----------



## tamer (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*سيارات ورقية صلابتها تفوق الحديد بـ500 مرة*






فلوريدا، الولايات المتحدة (CNN) -- لعل تعبير "سيارة ورقية" الذي يُطلقه بعض محبي السيارات القديمة التي تتميز بصلابتها وقوتها، على معظم السيارات الحديثة، خاصة الخفيفة منها، سيصبح قريباً واقعاً حقيقياً، بعد أن توصل العلماء إلى نوع من الورق، سيشكل ثورة صناعية تشمل العديد من المنتجات، بدءاً من الطائرات حتى الشاشات التلفزيونية.
النوع الجديد من الورق، يُطلق عليه اسم Buckypaper، ويشبه إلى حد كبير ورق "الكربون"، إلا أن اسمه ومظهره الضعيف لايعكسان حقيقة قوة الصلابة التي يتميز بها، حيث أن ورقة واحدة منه تُعد أخف بنحو عشر مرات من لوح بنفس الحجم من الصلب، إلا أن قوة تحملها تفوق مثيلتها بنحو 500 مرة، في حالة ضم عدة أوراق منه إلى بعضها البعض.

كما أن هذا النوع من الورق "شديد الصلابة" يتميز بأنه موصل جيد للكهرباء، مثل النحاس والسليكون وكثير من المعادن الأخرى، كما أنه مقاوم للحرارة كالحديد والسبائك النحاسية، وفقاً لنتائج دراسات مشتركة بين عدد من الجامعات في ولاية فلوريدا الأمريكية.
وقال الباحث بجامعة "رايس"، وودي آدامز: "كل هذه الأمور هي ما يحتاجه كثير من الناس المعنيين بالتكنولوجيات الدقيقة (النانوتكنولوجي)، والذين يعملون من أجلها كهدف مقدس لأبحاثهم وتجاربهم العلمية."
وتبشر هذه الفكرة بأن مستقبلا كبيرا في انتظار الصناعات التي ستقوم على Buckypaper ومشتقاته، التي يمكن أن تستخدم في صنع اسطوانات دقيقة جداً، المعروفة كاسطوانات الكربون، على مدى السنوات المقبلة.
وفي هذا الإطار، فقد أعلن الباحثون بجامعة "ولاية فلوريدا" أنهم أحرزوا تقدماً كبيراً نحو جعل هذه الأفكار "غير التقليدية" واقعاً جديداً بين عامة الناس.
ويتم تصنيع ورق Buckypaper من جزيئات دقيقة جداً من الكربون، تتميز بشكلها الدائري، ويقل سمكها عن شعر الإنسان بحوالي 50 ألف مرة.
ونظراً للخواص المميزة لتلك المادة، التي ما زالت تحت الدراسة، من حيث خفة وزنها، وقدرتها على توصيل الكهرباء، فإنه من المتوقع أن تكون مناسبة لكثير من الصناعات، من بينها الطائرات والسيارات، بالإضافة إلى أجهزة حواسب فائقة القوة والدقة، وشاشات تلفزيونية بمواصفات أكثر تطويراً، والعديد من المنتجات الأخرى.
وعلق رئيس قسم التكنولوجيا بشركة "لوكهيد مارتن"، ليس كرامر بقوله: "إذا سارت هذه الأمور على ما يرام نحو الإنتاج، فهذا سوف يُحدث ثورة تكنولوجية كبيرة جداً، خاصة بالنسبة للمنتجات الخاصة بأعمال الفضاء."
وتشارك "لوكهيد مارتن" لصناعة الصواريخ وأنظمة التحكم في النيران، في تمويل الأبحاث التي يقوم بها فريق العلماء بجامعة ولاية فلوريدا.
ولكن تكلفة إنتاج هذا النوع من الورق ما زالت مرتفعة جداً مقارنة بالبدائل الأخرى المتاحة حالياً، إلا أن الباحثين يعملون على تطوير تقنيات لتقليل كلفة إنتاج هذا الورق بكميات صناعية.
وجاءت فكرة صناعة هذا الورق من الفضاء الخارجي، عندما كان العالم البريطاني هاري كروتو يقوم بتجربة مشتركة مع جامعه "رايس"، يقومان بتجربة للتعرف على كيفية إنتاج "الشكل النجمي" لمادة الكربون.
وحسبما ذكرت أسوشتد برس، فقد سارت التجربة كما كان متوقعاً لها لها، إلا أنه تم عن طريق المصادفة اكتشاف جزيء لديه 60 ذرة كربون، يشبه كرة القدم، ونموذج "القبة الجيوديسيجية"، التي كان يروج له العالم الأمريكي ريتشارد باكمينستر فولر، المعروف باسم باكي فولر، حيث تم إطلاق اسمه (باكي) على الجزيء الجديد.
وكان العلماء ريتشارد سمالي، وهارولد كروتو، وروبرت كيرل، قد فازوا بجائزة "نوبل" للكيمياء في عام 1996، تقديراً لاكتشافهم مادة "باكمنيستر فلورين"، التي تُعد من عائله "الكربونات المركبة"، وأدت إلى إحداث ثورة فى علم الفيزياء الطبيعية.


----------



## tamer (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*شاب لبناني يصمم أول سيارة لبنانية*






لبنان / حقق اللبناني ديفيد فرام المولع بالسيارات حلم حياته بصنع أول سيارة لبنانية وهى سيارة رياضية عالية الأداء.
والسيارة "فرام إف 1" التي أطلق عليها اسم عائلته هي نموذج أولى تكلف 90 ألف دولار أمريكي واستغرق إنجازه أربع سنوات.
وقال فرام الذي دخل عامه السادس والعشرين إن السبب الرئيسي الذي دعاه لتطوير السيارة هو إثبات قدرة الشعب اللبناني على عمل شيء غير عادي. 

وقال: "بدأت الفكرة كحلم ومن حلم تجزأت إلى موديل صغير ومن موديل صغير إلى سيارة كبيرة كما تراها خلفك.. وانطلقت بتصنيعها منذ أربع سنوات أكيد تحت ظروف كثير صعبة وكثير قوية. بسنة 2005 بتعرف ما الذي مررنا به؛ حرب ومشاكل سياسية ومليون شيء آخر. لكن الإرادة أننا نحن نريد أن نبرهن أننا مهما كانت الظروف صعبة نحن سنصل". 
وتعمل السيارة بمحرك من صنع شركة فولكس فاجن به 16 صماما وتبلغ سرعتها القصوى 200 كيلومتر في الساعة. وصنعت الأجزاء الداخلية من الخشب والنسيج بينما صعنت عجلة القيادة من الألومنيوم.
وبعدما أنجز هدفه الأول يقول فرام إنه بدأ يستعد لمشروعه التالي وهو نموذج آخر سيشارك به في مسابقة ميشلان تشالنجز ديزاين "ميشلان لتحدى التصميم" في يناير القادم.
وستكون المسابقة جزءا من فعاليات معرض أمريكا الشمالية الدولي للسيارات. 
ويقول فرام إن المشاركة في المعرض الذي تستضيفه مدينة ديترويت الأمريكية ستمثل دخوله رسميا عالم صناعة السيارات.
وأضاف: "مشاركتي في معرض ديترويت فرام إف 1 هي بداية الوداع لجامعتي ومشاركتي في ديترويت سوف تكون شيء خاص أنا سأعمله لوحده وأنا لست طالب الآن وإنما سأدخل في هذا المجال لوحدي.
سأشارك بشيء اسمه: ميشلين تشالنج ديزاين، وهى عبارة عن بطولة يطلبون من المصممين أن نعمل موديل ويشتروه ويختارون 40 شخصا من العالم ليشتركوا بهذه البطولة وأنا من بين الأربعين شخص".


----------



## Abo Fares (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رموز مهمة جداً‏*




​ 

*كثيرا مانشاهد هذه الرموز على العلب البلاستيكية بل وكل شي مصنوع من البلاستيك فهل تعلم مامعناها .*


*المثلث يعني قابل للتدوير وأعادة التصنيع وكل رقم داخل المثلث يمثل مادة بلاستيكية معينة ، والحروف هي أختصار لأسم البلاستيك المرادف للرقم في المثلث.*


*الرقم 1 : آمن وقابل للتدوير . يستخدم لعلب الماء والعصير والصودا وزبدة الفول السوداني .*​





​



*الرقم 2 : آمن وقابل للتدوير : يستخدم لعلب الشامبو والمنظفات ، الحليب ولعب الأطفال ويعتبر من آمن انواع البلاستيك خصوصا الشفاف منه .*​





​



*الرقم 3 : ضار وسام اذا أستخدم لفترة طويلة وهو مايسمى بالفينيل أو ال **PVC** ، يستخدم في مواسير السباكة وستائر الحمام ، وكثيرا مايستخدم **في لعب الأطفال وتغطية اللحوم**والأجبان **كبلاستيك شفاف لذا يجب الحذر من هذا النوع بالذات لأنه من أخطر أنواع البلاستيك وأرخصها لذا يستخدم بكثرة.*​





​



*الرقم 4 : آمن نسبيا وقابل للتدوير ، يستخدم لصنع علب السيديات وبعض القوارير واكياس التسوق.*​





​



*الرقم 5: من أفضل انواع البلاستيك وأكثرها أمناً ، يناسب السوائل والمواد الباردة والحارة وغير ضار أبدا . يستخدم في صناعة حوافظ الطعام والصحون وعلب الأدوية وكل ما يتعلق بالطعام . أحرص على أن تكون كل مواعينك من هذا البلاستيك خصوصا علب طعام الأطفال المستخدمة لوجبة المدرسة وقارورة الماء المستخدمة لأكثر من مرة** . وأحذر أستخدام علب ماء الصحه لأكثر من مرة لأنها مصنوعة لتستخدم لمرة واحدة فقط وتصبح سامه أذا أعيد تعبئتها.*​





​



*الرقم 6 : خطر وغير آمن وهو ما يسمى بالبولي ستايرين أو الستايروفورم ، علب البرغر والهوت دوغ وأكواب الشاي اللي كأنها فلين والمستخدمة الى عهد قريب في مطاعم الوجبات السريعه العالمية عندنا مع العلم أنها منعت منذ أكثر من 20 سنه في أمريكا من قبل الحكومة وماك دونالدز توقف عن أستخدامها منذ 1980 !!! تخيلوا قد أيش حنا مساكين وماعندك أحد وملعوب علينا، الحذر من هذه المادة والتي ما تزال تستخدم في المطاعم و البوفيهات الشعبية . كذلك هذه المادة من أسباب نقص طبقة الأوزون لأنها تصنع بأستخدام غاز **CFC **الضار .*​





​



*الرقم 7 : هذا النوع لايقع تحت اي تصنيف من الأنواع الستة السابقة وقد يكون عبارة عن خليط منها والأمر الهام هنا أن كثير من الشركات العالمية بدأت تتجنبه بما فيها شركة **TOYS R US** الأمريكية للألعاب والتي تصنع كذلك رضاعات الأطفال . وماتزال هذه المادة محط جدال بين الأوساط العلمية . الزبدة تجنب هذة الماده قدر الأمكان الا أذا ذكر عليها أنها خالية من مادة **BPA **وتكتب على الرضاعات كما يلي (**BPA-free bottles*.)* وتكون شفافة ، طبعا عندنا مالك أمل تلقى هالكلام لان أصلاً حنا ماتضرنا ها الأشياء والا ليش هيئة المواصفات والمقاييس نايمه ولا هي معبره أحد . مع العلم أن حالات السرطان عند الأطفال والكبار في أزدياد مخيف في السعودية على وجه الخصوص ، حسبي الله على كل من ضيع الأمانة.*​


*ملخص الموضوع لاتشتري أي بلاستيك ماعلية رقم حتى لو كان لعبة طفل أو حتى طاولة أو كرسي أو أي شي ممكن تستخدمة وتلمسة بيدك، أنتبة أنتبة أنتبة ، أحرص على البلاستيك الذي يحمل الرقم 5 فهو أكثر الأنواع أمانا بأذن الله بالنسبة لأعادة الأستخدام والحرارة للطعام . أما البلاستيك لمرة واحدة وله علاقة بالطعام أو الشراب فرقم 1 جيد والله يحفظنا وأياكم من كل سوء وسلامتكم .*​


----------



## إسلام علي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً موضوع شيق جداً ومفيد أنا إستفدت الكثير منه


----------



## tamer (22 أكتوبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً موضوع شيق جداً ومفيد أنا إستفدت الكثير منه


 

جزانا وإياكم أخي الحبيب
هذه شهادة نعتز بها


----------



## tamer (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*دم سمك القرش ينعش أمل مكافحة السرطان*




بعض الأجسام المضادة للقرش قد تصمد داخل أمعاء بشرية شديدة القساوة


يرى علماء أستراليون أن الأجسام المضادة الموجودة في دم سمك القرش قد تحتوي على مادة تساعد على مكافحة السرطان. 
ويمتلك سمك القرش جهاز مناعة شبيها بجهاز المناعة البشري، لكن الأجسام المضادة -الجزيئات التي تقاوم الأمراض- لديه جد طيعة. 
ويعتقد الباحثون أنه يمكن الاستفادة من هذه الخاصية للمساعدة على إبطاء وتيرة انتشار أمراض من قبيل السرطان. 
كما قد تمكن من إعداد جيل جديد من الأدوية. 
ووجد الباحثون الأستراليون أن الأجسام المضادة في دم سمك القرش تتحمل درجات حرارة مرتفعة، ومحيطا يتسم بارتفاع درجة الحموضة أو القلوية. 
ما يعني أنها يمكن أن تصمد في الوسط المعوي شديد القساوة للبشر. 
ويرى العلماء أن ميزة الصمود هذه ضرورية لإعداد قرص طبي لمكافحة السرطان. 
وقال البروفسور ميك فولي -الأستاذ في جامعة لاتروب بملبورن- إن جزيئات جهاز مناعة القرش تمتلك القدرة على الالتصاق بالخلايا السرطانية والحد من انتشارها.


----------



## Abo Fares (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*Important For Security Awareness‏*

احذروا استخدام النت في المقاهي والأماكن العامة




​
*يوجد قطعة تمتاز بوجود سعة تخزين تركب من خلف الجهاز في منفذ لوحة المفاتيح وتوصل بها بعد ذلك لوحة المفاتيح فائدتها تخزين كل ضربات لوحة المفاتيح ..*




*أماكن الاستخدام بكثرة مقاهي الأنترنت , والفنادق والمطارات والمعارض لذلك يجب الحذر من اللذين يستخدمون النت في هذه الأماكن ويدخلون على حساباتهم الشخصية سواء بنكية أو أخرى هامة جدا لأنه سيكون من السهل بعد مغادرته الجهاز فتح حساباته لأن جميع ما كتبه مخزن بالقطعة السوداء . لذلك يجب عليك أن تفتش الجهاز من الخلف قبل استخدامه في حالة وجود قطع مشبوه فلا تستخدم هذا الجهاز بتاتا بالإضافة أنه من الأفضل عدم استخدام النت في هذه الأماكن للأشياء الهامة جدا وخصوصا الحسابات *



​


----------



## Abo Fares (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*نصائح مهمة من أجل صحة جيدة بإذن الله*

*نصائح مهمة من أجل **صحة جيدة بإذن الله*​


​ 








*1. دع القهوة تبرد **: لا تشرب القهوة او اي شراب ساخن ، فقد يزيد هذا من خطر الاصابة بسرطان الفم او المرئ ، بل ينصح بترك الفنجان يبرد قليلا ..* 


*2. مضغ الخضار جيدا **: ان مضغ الطعام جيدا يزيد من نسبة المواد الكيماوية المكافحة للسرطان التي تطلقها الخضراوات مثل البروكلي والملفوف والقرنبيط ..* 


*3. المشي يوميا **: المشي اليومي لمدة نصف ساعة او ساعة يقلل من امكانية الاصابة **بمرض السرطان **بنسبة 18 % ويساعد على التخلص من 3 كيلو غرامات تقريبا في السنة ويحافظ على قوام الجسم ..* 


*4. الاكثار من تناول اللوز** : يفضل تناول اللوز بين الوجبات اليومية وعند الشعور بالجوع فهي غنية بالعناصر المغذية التي قد يفتقر الها النظام الغذائي اليومي ...* 


*5.إ ضافة القرفة على القهوة** : ضع نصف ملعقة صغيرة من القرفة في فنجان القهوة اليومي حيث يسهم في خفض مستويات الكوليسترول في الدم ويساعد الجسم على استخدام الانسولين بفاعلية اكثر ....* 


*6. لا داعي للعجلة والسرعة **: لابد من اخذ الوقت عند القيام بالاعمال اليومية لتفادي التعرض لارتفاع ضغط الدم ..* 


*7. مضغ العلكة ( اللبان ) بين الوجبات **: ينصح بمضغ العلكة الخالية من السكر بعد الطعام لمدة نصف ساعة وذلك لتخفيف من اعراض حموضة المعدة .* 


*8. 3 حصص يومية من الخضار والفواكه** : احرص على تناول الخضار والفواكه بمعدل 3 حصص يومية فبالامكان ان تخفف من خطر الاصابة بالنوبة القلبية بنسبة 70 % ...* 


*9. الاستعاضة بالعسل عن السكر **: عند تحلية الشاي او الحليب عليك باستعمال العسل عن السكر وذلك لقدرته على تقوية المناعة ومكافحة الجراثيم ..* 


*10. اختيار جيد للنظارة الشمسية** : يجب ان توفر النظارات الشمسية حماية جيدة من اشعة الشمس فوق البنفسجية التي يمكن ان تؤدي للاصابة باعتام عدسة العين او بالعمى في الشيخوخة ، لذا احرص كل الحرص عند شراء النظارات للتاكد من نوعيتها الجيدة .* 


*11. احرص على متابعة نوع الشامة على الجلد** : تشير الابحاث الى ان القدرة على ملاحظات التغيرات التي تطرأ على الشامات المختلفة على الجلد تزداد بنسبة 13% وان الحرص في ملاحظتها يجنب الاصابة بالسرطان ..* 


*12. نظافة الاسنان **: احرص على تفادي ترطيب فرشاة الاسنان بالماء قبل وضع المعجون عليها حيث ان الفرشاة الجافة تزيد من امكانية التخلص من البلاك بنسبة 67 % ....* 


*13. النوم بشكل افضل** : تناول التفاح لمكافحة الارق والنوم بشكل عميق فالنوم يساعد على مكافحة الشيخوخة المبكرة والاحتفاظ ببشرة شبابية ..* 


*14. الاستعاضة بالخبز الاسمر عن الابيض** : الخبز الاسمر ( القمح الكامل ) يحتوي على نسبة اكبر من الالياف الغذائية ، وبالتالي فهو اكثر قدرة على الاشباع ، كما ان الكربوهيدرات الموجودة في الخبر الابيض تسبب تقلبات كبيرة في مستويات سكر الدم ....* 


 *15. شرب الشاي الاخضر** : ينصح بتناول كوب من الشاي الاخضر يوميا والذي يمنع التاكسد في خلايا الجسم ، ويخفف من امكانية حدوث السرطان ...* 


 *16. تناول السمك مرة في الاسبوع** : على الرغم من ان الاختصاصين يوصون بتناول **حص**تين من السمك اسبوعيا ، الا ان تناول حصة واحدة يمكن ان تساعد على تحسين توازن المواد الكيميائية الدماغية ، والسمك مفيد لصحة القلب والدماغ .* 


 *17. التوقف عن قضم الاظافر** : هذه العادة تفسد جمال يديك وقد تسبب تشققات دقيقة في الاسنان مما يزيد امكانية اصابتها بالتسوس وقد تؤدي لتمزقات صغيرة في اللثة وقد تسبب التقرحات والالتهابات.* 


*18. الاكثار من تناول الاعشاب** : تناول الاعشاب الطبيعية بين الوجبات حيث تساعد على الهضم وتخلص الجسم من السموم والشوائب ...* 


 *19. الاستمتاع بالاجازة** : اغتنم فرصة الاجازة وحاول اعداد برنامج خاص للاسترخاء والراحة بعد عناء اسبوع كامل من العمل .* 


*20. تناول قطعتين من الشوكولاته يوميا** : حيث يؤكد الخبراء ان الشوكولاته تبعد عنك فقر الدم وتحسن المزاج .... *


*2**1**. لا لحمل الاغراض الثقيلة** : ابتعد عن حمل اي حقائب ثقيلة كي لا تؤثر على العمود الفقري او على طريقة الوقوف والسير بشكل سلبي .* 


*2**2**. الانتباه للون اللسان** : يمكن للون اللسان ان يكون مؤشرا لمشكلات صحية لذا احرص على لونه واكتسابه لاي لون مختلف ، فاللون الابيض يدل على ضعف في جهاز المناعة واللون الاصفر يدل على الافراط في الطعام والشراب والاحمر في طرف اللسان يعتبر مؤشرا على الاجهاد النفسي .. *


*2**3**. التنزه خارج المنزل** : التغير والخروج عن الروتين اليومي يساعد في رفع المعنويات والابتعاد عن التوتر والاكتئاب اذ يجب اعداد برنامج للتنزه خارج المنزل وزيارة الاهل والأصدقاء ... *


*2**4**. نظافة الملابس** : قد لا ترى بالعين المجردة ما تحمل الميكروبات ولكن تغييرها ونظافتها يمنع الاصابة باي جراثيم وميكروبات خفيفة خاصة مع حرارة الطقس وارتفاع حرارة الشمس .. *



​


----------



## tamer (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*سيارات طائرة في الأسواق بعد عامين*






دبي، دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة (CNN) -- ستتحوّل أفلام الخيال العلمي عن سيارات طائرة إلى واقع في القريب العاجل، وفق ما أعلنه فريق من المهندسين مؤخراً.
ويقول فريق مهندسي "موللر انترناشيونال، الذي يعكف على تصميم السيارة "أوتوفولانتور"، المستوحاة من فيراري GTB 599، إن السيارة الهجينة ستطرح في الأسواق خلال عامين فقط.
وسيتسنى لقائد السيارة قيادتها في الشوارع كأي سيارة كهربائية هجينة (PHEV)، ومن ثم الإقلاع بها عمودياً، عند الاختناقات المرورية، والطيران بسرعة 150 ميلاً في الساعة، لمسافة قصيرة، وفق الموقع الإلكتروني للشركة. 

وعند الهبوط، يمكن قيادتها حتى أكثر من 40 ميلاً، وذلك باستخدام واحد من ثمانية من محركات Rotapower المزودة بها السيارة الطائرة لإمدادها بالطاقة الكهربائية.
ونقلت صحيفة "ديلي تلغراف" عن كبير مهندسي المشروع، بروس كالينز أن السيارة الطائرة مصممة للعمل بأنظمة الوقود الهجين والكهرباء لإمداداها بقوى الدفع اللازمة، وتصل إلى قوة 800 حصان، للتحليق على ارتفاع 5 آلاف قدم. 
وأضاف قائلاً: "أوتوفولانتور" معززة بثمانية مراوح مثبتة في جسم السيارة.. وسيتاح لها المناورة في الجو كالطائرة العامودية وتغيير الاتجاهات."
وبررت الشركة المصممة اختيار فيراري كنموذج للسيارة الطائرة جراء هيكلها المميز، وقال كالينز: "هيكل والشكل العام لـ599 GTB هو ما كنا نبحث عنه.. استخدامها أتاح لها سرعة تعديل نموذج هيكل متوفر وإجراء اختبارات أنبوب الريح لإرساء الإمكانيات التقنية للمشروع."
ومن المتوقع أن تبلغ تكلفة السيارة 500 ألف جنيه إسترليني.
ويأتي الكشف عن السيارة الطائرة عقب إعلان فريق من المهندسين البريطانيين عن مشروع لصناعة سيارة تفوق سرعتها سرعة الصوت.
وسيتم تزويد السيارة Bloodhound SSC، التي تشابه في تصميمها قلم الرصاص، بمحرك طائرة نفاث وصاروخ، وسيبلغ طولها 42 قدماً، لتفوق سرعتها الألف ميل في الساعة.


----------



## tamer (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*تقنية الاتصال الذكي بين السيارات لتقليل الازدحام والحد من الحوادث*






أجريت مؤخرا في ألمانيا تجربة تقنية الاتصال الذكي التي تمكن من تبادل المعلومات بين السيارات بواسطة الإنترنت اللاسلكي، التقنية الجديدة التي تحظى بدعم الاتحاد الأوروبي من شأنها أن تحل مشكلة الاختناقات المرورية وتحسن الأمان.
يعول على مشروع تقينه الاتصال الذكي بين السيارات الذي يجري تطويره حاليا جعل الاختناقات المرورية ذلت يوم مسألة عفا عليها الزمن، كما أنه من المتوقع أن يحد من الحوادث ويحسن بصورة هائلة من الآمان على الطرق. 
وتلك هي رؤية العديد من شركات السيارات الكبرى التي قامت مؤخرا بتجربة هذه التقنية في ظل ظروف قيادة واقعية في إحدى ساحات الاختبار بألمانيا. وخلال التجربة أمكن مشاهدة العديد من السيارات والدراجات البخارية وشاحنة، وهي تتصل ببعضها البعض في ساحة الاختبار التابعة لشركة أوبل في دودينهوفن بألمانيا، وذلك باستخدام تقنية الانترنت اللاسلكي. وهذه التقنية تعمل كالتالي: السيارة (أ) تسير إلى الأمام لعدة كيلومترات وترسل معلومات إلى السيارة (ب) عن وجود عائق على الطريق، مما يسمح لقائد السيارة (ب) باختيار طريق بديل أو إبطاء سرعته. 

لكن حجر الزاوية المهم في هذا الموضوع تمثل في إقدام المفوضية الأوروبية في وقت سابق من العام الحالي على توفير حيز واسع للترددات بالاتحاد الأوروبي. وانضمت نحو 30 شركة من شركات السيارات الكبرى بجانب شركاء آخرين إلى اتحاد (كونستريوم) للاتصال بين السيارات بهدف وضع معيار موحد لتقنية الاتصال بين السيارات والبنية الأساسية للطرق


----------



## tamer (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*هوندا تكشف النقاب عن جهاز آلي للمشي يمكن ارتداءه*







كشفت شركة "هوندا" ثاني أكبر مصنع للسيارات اليابانية، النقاب الجمعة، عن جهاز آلي للمشي "Walker" يمكن ارتدائه بهدف مساعدة الأفراد البدناء وتخفيف وطأة الضغط على الركبتين ومساعدة الأفراد على صعود الدرج والبقاء في وضعية الارتكاز على عكازين.
وتأمل "هوندا" من جهازها التجريبي، أن يستخدم مستقبلاً من قبل العاملين في مصانع السيارات وغيرها من المصانع، عارضة شريطاً مصوّراً لموظفيها مرتدين الجهاز خلال القيام بأعمالهم مثل الانحناء تحت جسم حافلة يتم تجميعها في المصنع.
وقال المهندس جون أشيهارا إن الجهاز مفيد أيضاً للأشخاص الذين يضطرون للاصطفاف في طوابير طويلة وللأشخاص الذي تفرض عليهم أعمالهم إيصال الطرود وغيرها.
وأوضح المهندس في مقر "هوندا" في طوكيو: "هذا (الجهاز) يجب أن يكون سهل الاستخدام كالدراجة..إنه يخفف الضغط ويقلل الشعور بالتعب."
ولارتدائه كل ما على الفرد القيام به هو وضع المقعد بين الساقين وارتداء الحذاء الموصول للمقعد وكبس زر لبدء المشي.
وخلال العرض التجريبي أمام وسائل الإعلام رأى أحد المراسلين الذي قام بتجريب الجهاز أن التعود عليه قد يستغرق بعض الوقت، مضيفاً في نفس الوقت أنه شعر كيف ساند خطواته، وفق أسوشيتد برس.
ووفق "هوندا" فإن الجهاز يتضمن كومبيوتراً ومحركاً وجهازا ناقلاً للحركة بالإضافة إلى بطارية وجهاز استشعار يتجاوب مع خطوات مرتدي الجهاز.
وأوضحت الشركة أن أي خطط لتسويق الجهاز وتسعيره لم تتضح بعد، مؤكدة أنها ستقوم بتجريب النموذج الأولي في وقت لاحق من هذا الشهر بين عمال مصانعها.
ويتوقع المراقبون أن يتنامى الطلب على مثل هذا الجهاز في المجتمع الياباني الذي لديه أعلى نسبة من المسنين في العالم.
يُذكر أن اليابان معروفة بأنها أحد أبرز الدول الرائدة في الاختراعات الآلية ليس فقط للاستخدام الصناعي بل أيضاً في مجال الترفيه والرفقة بسبب الوحدة التي يعاني منها اليابانيون.
بموازاة ذلك تتطلع العديد من الشركات اليابانية الأخرى إلى سوق مربح محتمل لمثل هذه المنتجات المخصصة لمساعدة الضعفاء والمسنين في تنقلاتهم.
وفي بداية هذا العام كشفت شركة "تويوتا" المنافسة عن "سيغواي" Segway تعمل بمحرك قائلة إنها مخصصة للمسنين.
يُشار إلى أن شركة "هوندا" تقوم منذ أكثر من عقد بأبحاث على تقنيات تتعلق بالحركة والتنقل، طارحة جهاز Asimo الآلي عام 2000.


----------



## tamer (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*جهاز رياضي يمرن العضلات ويولد الطاقة*





كناتيكيت / خرجت إحدى شركات الطاقة الصديقة للبيئة في الولايات المتحدة بمشروع جديد للحصول على كهرباء بصورة تتوافق مع "المعايير الخضراء" وذلك عبر إضافتها مولدات إلى أجهزة الجري والتمارين الموجودة في النوادي الرياضية، ما يسمح لهواة الرياضة بخسارة الوزن وإنقاذ البيئة في آن.
وقامت الشركة، التي تحمل اسم "الثورة الخضراء" وتتخذ من ولاية كناتيكيت مقرا لها، بإضافة المولدات إلى 17 جهازا رياضيا في أحد النوادي، مع وصلها إلى نظام الكهرباء فيه بحيث يكون النادي المستفيد الأساسي من كمية الطاقة المنتجة.

وقال المدير التنفيذي للشركة، جاي ويلان، في حديث لـCNN، إن الفكرة أتته عندما كان يتمرن بعد إصابة ألمت بكتفه مضيفا: "قلت لنفسي: لا بد من وجود طريقة للاستفادة من الطاقة التي أنتجها وأنا أحاول مداواة كتفي".
ويشير ويلان إلى أنه استعان بخبرات مهندس مختص طوال 18 شهرا لبناء المولد الذي وصفه بأنه "فعال" ويعمل عبر وصله إلى عجلات أجهزة الجري والتدريب.
ويؤكد أن سعيه لتركيب جهاز يمكن إضافته إلى عجلات الآلات هدفه تحسين التسويق، إذ أن المستهلك لن يكون مضطراً لشراء عجلات أو أجهزة جري جديدة، بل يمكنه إضافة المولد مباشرة إلى جهازه ومن ثم يوصله عبر سلك خاص بجهاز للتحكم الكهربائي.
ويؤكد المدير التنفيذي لـ"الثورة الخضراء" أن ردود الفعل على الجهاز كانت ممتازة من قبل المتدربين في النادي، خاصة وأنهم زودوا بجهاز يظهر كمية الطاقة الكهربائية التي أنتجوها إثر تدربهم.
وتكفي جلسة تمرين واحدة لتشغيل جهاز كمبيوتر محمول لمدة ساعة، ما يوفّر 50 إلى 170 جراما من انبعاثات غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون، غير أن التأثير سيكون أكبر بكثير في حال اتسع استخدام الجهاز عالميا.
وتقدر شركة ويلان أن الطاقة التي تنتجها 20 دراجة مزودة بالمولد لمدة عام قادرة على توفير 3600 كيلووات/ساعة، أي ما يكفي لحاجة 72 منزلا لمدة شهر كامل.
ويشير ويلان إلى أن الولايات المتحدة تضم 36 ألف صالة تدريب رياضي، ما يوفر فرصة لترك تأثير إيجابي كبير على البيئة.
يذكر أن الجهاز قابل للتركيب على الدراجات العادية المزودة بعجلات، أو أجهزة الجري العاملة بسلاسل، وحتى أجهزة تمارين صعود السلم.


----------



## Abo Fares (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن* *الرحيم* ​

*يعرف غزال المسك علميا باسم* *Moschus moschi ferus* *وهو غزال طوله حوالي متر وارتفاعه من عند الاكتاف نصف المتر وشعره بني* *رمادي وطويل وخشن وسهل الكسر, وغزال المسك خواف, يسعى لطلب طعامه ليلا وهو سريع* *الهرب, لهذا يتعب الصيادون في اصطياده وعادة ينصبون له المصائد في الأماكن التي* *يعتقدون تواجده بها. وغزال* *المسك يسكن غابات الهملايا* *ويفضل أعاليها وتمتد مساكنه الى التبت والى سيبيريا والشمال الغربي من الصين وأواسط* *آسيا عامة. تعتبر انثى الغزال البري كنز في عالم العطور فهي المصدر الوحيدة للمسك* *الاسود حيث يقوم الصيادون المتخصصون بمراقبة انثي الغزال لفترة طويلة حتى يتأكدوا* *من حالتها الصحية ، وفي فصل مخصوص في السنه يقوم هؤلاء الصيادين بإصطياد انثى* *الغزال البري مستخرجين من صرتها المسك الاسود الذي يعتبر كتلة متجمدة من* *الدم**.* ​​



​​​



​​​*والمسك* *يعتبر ملك الأطياب، والمسك كلمة عربية هي اسم لطيب من الأطياب القليلة التي مصادرها* *حيوانية, وقد ورد ذكر المسك في القرآن الكريم ،،، **
**قال تعالى: (( تعرف في وجوههم نظرة النعيم, يسقون من* *رحيق مختوم, ختامه مسك, وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون** ))**
*​*
* 





















*السرة التي يوجد بها* *المسك**
*​*
**



*


*



*


*وهنا السرة مفتوحة وداخلها بودرة المسك*

*



*

*مع ان المسك الاصلي غير متوفر الان بسبب ان الغزال شبه منقرض ويوجد بنسبة قليلة جدا في التبت وعليه حماية مشددةمن الحكومة *​*
*


----------



## tamer (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*تقنية لحقن العقاقير باستخدام الليزر*





نجح فريق من المخترعين البريطانيين في ابتكار طريقة جديد لحقن العقاقير والمواد المختلفة في داخل الجسم، وذلك عن طريق استخدام أشعة الليزر. 
ووفقاً لما أشار فريق المخترعين، الذي ضم علماء من مدرستى "العلوم الحياتية" و"الفيزياء وعلم الفلك"، في جامعة سانت آندروز الاسكتلندية، تمتاز التقنية الجديدة والتي أطلق عليها اسم الاختراق الضوئي، بأنها تمكن المختصين من حقن المركبات غير الذائبة في داخل الخلايا، مثل المورثات وبعض العقاقير، من خلال الاستعانة بحزم ضوء ليزرية.

ويوضح البروفيسور كيشان دولاكيا، من مدرسة الفيزياء وعلم الفلك في الجامعة، بأنه واجهت العلماء عقبات في الماضي، فيما يختص بتطوير هذه التقنية، إذ كان من الضروري تسليط حزمة الليزر، وبدقة عالية، على مساحة صغيرة جداً من سطح الخلية، وهو ما كان يصعب تحقيقه. 
مشيراً إلى أن التقنية الجديدة تعتمد على استخدام حزم من شعاع الليزر، لها شكل لا ينتشر، بل تسير في خطوط متوازية، ليغدو شكلها طويلاً ورفيعاً طيلة الوقت، ما يعني عدم وجود ضرورة لتحري الدقة عالية عند تسليطها على الأجسام، ليتيح ذلك إمكانية استخدامها من قبل الأشخاص الذين لا يمتلكون خبرة في هذا المجال.
وفي تعليق له على هذا الاختراع، أوضح الدكتور "فرانك غن موور"، الذي شارك الدكتور "دولاكيا" قيادة الفريق، وهو من مدرسة العلوم الحياتية في الجامعة، أن هذا الشكل لحزم الليزر، يتيح استهداف أي جزء من الخلية، إذ لايمكن لأي جسم أن يعيق مسارها.
من جانب آخر؛ أشار الباحثون إلى أنهم تمكنوا من ابتكار أول نظام اختراق ضوئي يمكن تثبيته على الياف ضوئية، صممت بشكل خاص، حيث يمكن لحزمة الضوء الانتقال عبر ألياف ضوئية لايزيد قطرها عن قطر الشعرة الواحدة، الأمر الذي يتوقع أن يتم استخدامه لإجراء عمليات المنظار، التي يلجأ إليها المختصون لتصوير أجزاء داخلية من الجسم. 
كما يأمل الباحثون استخدام الابتكار الأخير لعلاج بعض الأمراض، واختبار عقاقير جديدة.


----------



## tamer (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*كمبيوتر جديد جميع مكوناته داخل الشاشة*





خلال سبعينات القرن العشرين ظهرت أجهزة الكمبيوتر التي تحمل جميع مكوناتها داخل شاشاتها .. حتى أن الموظفين كانوا يجلسون على مكاتبهم وأمامهم هذه النوعية من الشاشات .
اليوم تقوم شركة (آبل - Apple) الأمريكية بإعادة فكرة هذه الأجهزة مجدداً من خلال الكمبيوتر «آي ـ ماك» "iMac" .. والذي يتكون من شاشة مسطحة فقط ، ويعبر بوضوح عن مفهوم «الكل في واحد» في عالم الكمبيوتر .
وتوفر «آبل» الكمبيوتر "iMac" بشاشات حجم 20 و 24 بوصة ، ويعمل الجهاز بمعالج مزدوج النواة من شركة «إنتل» بسرعة 2.4 GHZ ، ولا يزيد سعره عن 999 دولاراً .
كما طرحت الشركة نموذجاً آخر من الجهاز أكثر تطوراً بمعالج سرعته 3 GHZ ، ولكن سعره يبلغ 1919 دولاراً


----------



## tamer (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*العلماء يثبتون صحة نظرية أينشتاين*





نجح فريق من الفيزيائيين الأوربيين في إعادة الاعتبار العالم الأمريكي الألماني الأصل / ألبرت آينشتاين عندما أثبتوا صحّة نظريته الشهيرة (النسبية) ، وذلك بعد مرور أكثر من 105 عاما على اكتشافها .

وتعتبر النظرية واحدة من أهم النظريات العلمية التي تقوم عليها علوم الفيزياء الحديثة .. 
وتقوم على أن معادل الطاقة يساوي حاصل ضرب الكتلة في مربع سرعة الضوء ، وكان تشكيك العلماء قائم على أن سرعة الضوء قد لا تكون ثابتة .

ونجح فريق علماء من ألمانيا والمجر بقيادة الفرنسي / لوران للّوش في التوصل لإثبات النظرية باستخدام ما يعتقد أنّها أكبر حواسيب العالم ، حسبما جاء أمس في موقع (سي . إن . إن) الإخباري .
وخلال عملهم .. قام العلماء بحسابات كثيرة من أجل ترجيح كتلة البروتونات والنيترونات .. وهي الجسيمات التي تشكّل نواه الذرة .
ووفق ما هو معروف .. فإنّ البروتونات والنيترونات تتشكل بدورها من جزيئات أصغر تدعى الكواركات تحدّها جليونات .
الأمر الغريب هنا هو : كتلة الجليونات تساوي صفراً فيما كتلة الكواركات تساوي 5% .. فأين ذهبت نسبة الـ 95 % الباقية ؟
والجواب - وفق للدراسة التي نشرتها "المجلة العلمية الأمريكية" أول من أمس - يأتي من الطاقة التي تولدها حركة وتفاعلات الكواركات والجليونات .
وبكلمات أوضح : فإنّ الطاقة والكتلة متساويتان تماما - مثلما أكّد أينشتاين عام 1905- .
وتظهر نظرية النسبية e=mc^2 أنه بالإمكان تحويل الكتلة إلى طاقة والطاقة إلى كتلة .
يذكر ، أن بعض الدراسات ذهبت إلى حد القول : إن علماء الفيزياء قالوا إن الأوراق التي لديهم والتي كتبها أينشتاين عن معادلة الطاقة لم يكتبها بهذه الطريقة .
هذه المعادلة تشير إلى أنه في إمكاننا استخراج كميات هائلة من الطاقة (e) من خلال كميات صغيرة من كتلة المادة (m) بمعادل ضربها في مربع سرعة الضوء ، ولكن هذا لم يكن ما أشار إليه أينشتاين في أوراقه الأصلية ..
إنما كان أينشتاين يهدف إلى معرفة إمكانية وصف الكتلة كطاقة ، وكانت المعادلة كالتالي: m = e/ c2
وتظهر هذه المعادلة أن الهدف كان وصف الكتلة وليس وصف الطاقة .
وعموما ..
 فإنّ تكافؤ الطاقة والكتلة يؤكد أنّهما مرتبطتان ، وقد تم تطبيق هذه المعادلة في تحويل الكتلة إلى طاقة في توليد الطاقة النووية وفي القنبلة النووية ؛ حيث إن كتلة صغيرة تتحول إلى طاقة هائلة .. والطاقة الحرارية التي تنطلق من الشمس هي تحول للكتلة إلى طاقة أيضاً .


----------



## tamer (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*احتجاب الزهرة كليا بالقمر*






أعلن الفلكي اليمني أحمد محسن الجوبي لوكالة سبا ووكالة انباء البحرين ووكالة الانباء السورية أنه سيحدث إحتجاب كلي للزهرة بالقمر.
سيحدث ذلك في سماء الجزائر وبعض دول أوروبا يوم 1 ديسمبر 2008 م سيبدأ ذلك الإحتجاب في سماء الجزائر من جنوب القمر الساعة 7 مساء ودقيقتين و5 ثوان بتوقيت مكة المكرمة مجسداً " عَلَم " دولة الجزائر.


وينتهي من شمال غرب القمر الساعة 8 مساء و16 دقيقة و37 ثانية وأما المنظر في سماء دول الخليج والشام فستكون الزهرة جنوب القمر وفي اليمن جنوب شرق القمر


----------



## tamer (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رائدة فضاء أضاعت "حقيبتها" أثناء سيرها في الفضاء*






لم تسر الأمور كما ينبغي مع رائدة الفضاء هايدي ستيفانيشيان-بايبر أثناء سيرها خارج محطة الفضاء الدولية الثلاثاء، إذ واجهت عدداً من المشكلات خلال مراحل عملها في تفقد المحطة من الخارج ومحاولة تنظيف مفاصل الألواح الشمسية التي تمد المحطة بالطاقة.
ففي البداية، كان "جهاز التشحيم في حقيبة المعدات الخاصة بها يسرب الشحوم، ما أدى إلى تلوث كل ما بداخل الحقيبة بالمادة الزيتية.

وأثناء محاولتها تنظيف هذه المواد من الشحوم العالقة بها، في ظل انعدام الجاذبية، طارت الحقيبة، بكل محتوياتها، في الفضاء ولم تتمكن رادة الفضاء من استعادتها.
ولذلك اضطرت هايدي إلى استخدام معدات زميلها، ستيف براون، من أجل استكمال عملها.
وهذه هي المهمة الأولى لهايدي وزميلها ستيف للسير في الفضاء الخارجي في مهمة تستغرق 6 ساعات منذ التحام المكوك "إنديفور" بالمحطة الدولية.
فبعد استكمال عدد من المهمات التمهيدية، بدأت هايدي أعمال تنظيف الألواح الشمسية وتزييتها، جراء تعطلها عن العمل، وفي تلك اللحظة اكتشفت أن "فرد التشحيم" يسرب الشحوم، الأمر الذي أدى إلى تلوث المعدات داخل الحقيبة، ثم "طارت" الحقيبة.
ويشار إلى أن مفاصل الألواح الشمسية SARJ مصممة للسماح للألواح الشمسية الواقعة إلى يسار المحطة الدولية بالدوران وتتبع أشعة الشمس.
وتعطلت المفاصل عن الحركة بعد تركيبها مباشرة تقريباً، وعلى الفور حدد رواد الفضاء السبب وبدأت أعمال التنظيف، وهي الأعمال التي تستنزف الوقت وتقتضي القيام بعدة عمليات سير في الفضاء الخارجي.
وعند الانتهاء من تلك الأعمال، ينبغي أن تبدأ المفاصل بالعمل بصورة جزئية، غير أن عملها بصورة كاملة يقتضي مزيداً من عمليات الإصلاح المستقبلية.
وأبدى المسؤولون في وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية ثقتهم بأن المعدات المفقودة لن تشكل مشكلة "عويصة" لسير الرواد في الفضاء الخارجي.
يذكر أن هايدي هي أحد أفراد طاقم المكوك "إنديفور" الذي التحم بمحطة الفضاء الدولية الأحد الماضي للمساعدة في تركيب غرف معيشة إضافية وتحديث بعض المرافق في المحطة.


----------



## حازم محمد نصار (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abo Fares (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*حبة الكاجو*

في حدا بيعرف الكاجو من وين ؟؟؟



او اشلون شكله قبل ؟؟



او اشلون شكل الشجرة اللي بتحمله ؟؟؟



انا استغربت لما شفته



من شان هيك هو غالي لانه بكل فاكهه بتلاقيكاجويايه وحده بس




شوفوا الصور 



. 

. 

. 

. 

. 

. 

. 

. 

. 

. 

. 

. 

. 

. 

. 

. 

. 

. 

. 

. 

. 

. 


































































وهي حكاية حبة الكاجو .. . . . . . .!!!



سبحان الله​


----------



## 0yaz9 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

يا الهي كم الموضوع شيق


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (28 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومااااااااااااااااااااااات ممتااااااااااااااااااااازة بجد


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك مهندس أبو الحلول
معلومات كلها رائعة بجد
وعلى فكرة أنا بحب الكاجو جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## إسلام علي (8 ديسمبر 2008)

لله في الآفاق آيات لعــلّ أقلها هو ما إليه هداكا
ولعل ما في النفس من آياته عجبٌ عجابٌ لو ترى عيناكا
والكون مشحون بأسرار إذا حاولت تفسيراً لها أعياكا
قل للطبيب تخطفته يد الردى من يا طبيب بطبه أرداكا
قل للمريض نجا وعوفي بعدما عجزت فنون الطب من عافاكا


*




إذا مات الفيل وهو واقف فانه يظل واقفاً
لبضع ساعات قبل أن يسقط أرضا.







ذكر الثعلب لا يقترن سوى بأنثى واحدة فقط
طوال حياته ، وإذا ماتت تلك الأنثى فان الذكر يظل عزباً طوال
حياته، أما إذا مات الذكر فإن الأنثى لا تتورع عن الارتباط بذكر جديد.







وضعية عيني الحمار في رأسه تسمح
له برؤية حوافره الأربعة بشكل دائم في آن واحد







زئير الأسد يمكن سماعه
من على مسافة 8 كيلومترات







النعامة تعيش حتى 75 عاما وتظل
قادرة على التكاثر حتى سن الخمسين.







يستطيع رأس الثعبان أن يلدغ
حتى بعد مرور نصف ساعة على بتره







يتعين على معدة الإنسان أن تفرز
بطانة مخاطية جديدة كل أسبوعين وإلا فإنها ستهضم نفسها.







هناك نوع من النمل يشتهر
باسم «النمل السفاح» وذلك لأنه يشن غارات على
مستعمرات النمل المجاورة له حيث يقتل ملكاتها وينهب
محتوياتها ثم يقتاد عددا من ذلك النمل ويجبره على العمل
كعبيد لديه!







النعامة لا تدفن رأسها في الرمال
هرباً من الخطر بل بحثاً عن الماء







لاحظ العلماء أن النمل «يتثاءب»
كالبشر عندما يستيقظ من نومه في الصباح







50 في المائة من الحرابي (جمع حرباء)
الموجودة في العالم تتمركز في مدغشقر







قبل بضع سنوات، ضربت صاعقة رعدية
ملعبا لكرة القدم في جمهورية الكنغو الديمقراطية
خلال إحدى المباريات ، الغريب أن تلك الصاعقة قتلت
جميع لاعبي احد الفريقين في حين لم يصب أي
لاعب من لاعبي الفريق المنافس بسوء







أي قطعة ورق مربعة الشكل لا يمكن أن تطوى على
نفسها أكثر من 8 مرات ، مهما كانت مساحتها كبيرة







حجم الشمس يوازي 330330 مرة مقارنة بحجم الأرض







عندما يولد الإنسان يكون في جسمه 300 عظمة ،
إلا أن ذلك العدد يتراجع إلى 206 فقط عند الوصول إلى سن البلوغ


**************************************************

العضوان الوحيدان في جسم الإنسان اللذان
لا يتوقفان عن النمو طوال الحياة هما الأنف والأذنان.

يتبــــع
**




تحتوى معدة الإنسان على نحو 35 مليون غدة هضمية.







أقوى عضلة في جسم الإنسان,,, هي اللسان (لكن معلوماتي أنا إنها القلب)







حجم قلب الحوت الأزرق البالغ يساوي
حجم سيارة ، أما لسانه فيبلغ طوله نحو 5 أمتار.







من الناحية العلمية يعد الموز من الأعشاب
بينما تعد الطماطم فاكهة







تحتوي شبكية العين على نحو 135 مليون
خلية حسية مسئولة عن التقاط الصور وتمييز الألوان


**************************************************

عدد الأميين على مستوى العالم
يبلغ نحو ملياري شخص.







مجموع البحيرات الموجودة في كندا وحدها يزيد
عن عدد البحيرات الموجودة في جميع دول العالم مجتمعة.







مملكة «لوسوتو» الأفريقية محاطة من جميع
جوانبها بجمهورية جنوب أفريقيا.







عدد السياح الذين يزورون فرنسا سنوياً يزيد على
عدد سكانها الذي يبلغ نحو 60 مليون نسمة.







يوجد أكثر من 50 ألف نهر في الصين.







الفلفل الحار يحتوي على أعلى نسبة ممكنة من
فيتامين «سي» مقارنة بجميع الخضراوات والفواكه الأخرى.







السرعة القصوى للعيار الناري تبلغ حوالي 1065 متراً في
الثانية أي ما يوازي 3 أضعاف سرعة الصوت تقريباً.


**************************************************

إجمالي ثروات أغنى 3 أشخاص في العالم
يزيد بكثير على إجمالي الدخل السنوي الذي يحصل
عليه 600 مليون شخص من سكان الدول
الأكثر فقرا في العالم.







كشفت بحوث مخبريه عن أن دخان السجائر
يحتوي على أكثر من 200 مادة كيماوية سامة من بينها 43
مادة على الأقل تسبب السرطان.







في مصر الفرعونية كان الأسبوع يتألف من 10 أيام.
في مصر الفرعونية، كانت جثث نساء النبلاء
تترك لبضعة أيام قبل أن تبدأ إجراءات تحنيطها، وكان
الهدف من وراء ذلك هو السماح للجثة كي تفقد
رونقها ونضارتها حتى لا تبدو مثيرة في نظر المحنطين *​


*يا مدرك الأبصار والأبصار لا تدري له ولكنهه إدراكا
إن لم تكن عيني تراك فإنني في كل شيء أستبين علاكا
يا منبت الأزهار عاطرة الشذى ما خاب يوماً من دعا ورجاكا
يا مجري الأنهار عاذبة الندى ما خاب يوماً من دعا ورجاكا
يا أيها الإنسان مهلاً , ما الذي با لله جل جلاله أغراكا

**ولله في خلقه شؤون ...لا تنسوا قول سبحان الله العظيم

دمتم في رعاية الله وحفظه ..*​​


----------



## م.عبد (9 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز أخبار جميلة جدا وخاصة فكرة السد الجليدي فعلا رائعة


وكل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## tamer (9 ديسمبر 2008)

م.عبد قال:


> شكرا لك أخي العزيز أخبار جميلة جدا وخاصة فكرة السد الجليدي فعلا رائعة
> 
> 
> وكل عام وأنت بخير


 

 وكل عام وأنتم جميعاً بخير


----------



## tamer (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*عالم تونسي يخترع منظارا لتوحيد رؤية الهلال*

يختلف المسلمون كل عام بشأن بداية ونهاية الشهور الهجرية، وخاصة شهر رمضان، والتي تحكمها بشكل عام رؤية الهلال. 
ويصر البعض على رؤية الهلال بانفسهم بدل الانتظار لاعلان طرف آخر رؤيته، هو ما ظل يسبب جدلا وخلافا بين المسلمين. 
اما الآن، فيبدو ان هذا الجدل قد يحل الى الابد. 
فقد توصل عالم ومخترع تونسي يعمل في Aerospace بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية وهو ايضا خبير بوكالة الفضاء الامريكية ناسا، الى اختراع منظار هو الأول من نوعه لتوحيد رؤية الهلال في كل دولة اسلامية وبالتالي رصد الاشهر القمرية. 
هذا العالم والمخترع هو الدكتور محمد الاوسط العياري وهو تونسي المولد والنشاة، واختصاصه الهندسة الميكانيكية. 
منظومة متكاملة 
وهناك قصة طريفة وراء هذا الاختراع التاريخي، اذ يقول الدكتور العياري انه كان في بلده تونس في الصيف الماضي لزيارة اسرته عندما طلبت منه طفلة في الثانية عشرة من العمر ان "يجد حلا لبداية شهر رمضان" ومنذ ذلك التاريخ وهو يعمل في اوقات فراغه على الفكرة، التي يقول انها ظلت تخامره منذ فترة خاصة وانه يعمل في مجال الفضاء. 
يقول الدكتور العياري ان اختراعه الذي اطلق عليه اسم "الشاهد من اجل عالم جديد" يطمح من ورائه الى "توحيد بداية الشهور الهجرية بين جميع الدول العربية والاسلامية خصوصا توحيد رؤية الهلال" . 
ويشرح الدكتور العياري ان الشاهد " هو عبارة عن منظومة متكاملة من المراصد تسهل متابعة تحركات الهلال عند غروب الشمس لتحديد موقعه ثم ارسال اشارات الى مركز المراقبة لثبوت رؤية الهلال". 
ويقول ان المنظار يحتوي على آلة تصوير ومحرك وجهاز اتصال مدعم ببرنامج تكنولوجي على صلة باجهزة كمبيوتر. 
ويضيف ان هذا الانجاز الذي استغرق العمل فيه ثلاث سنوات، تم عرضه خلال ندوة علمية في مدينة مرسيليا الفرنسية بغرض التعريف به لدى اهل الخبرة والتثبت فيه والتصديق على قيمته العلمية. وانه سيخضع للتجربة طيلة عامين بداية من شهر رمضان المقبل . 
استخدمات أخرى 
واوضح انه سيتم تركيز جهازين مصممين لرؤية الهلال بقدرة العين المجردة، احدهما بكندا والثاني بمدينة القيروان التونسية لرصد مكان ظهور الهلال في الافق ومن ثمة التقاط صور للهلال الجديد وارسالها الى مركز المراقبة لتاكيد رؤيته واعلان ولادة هلال الشهر القمري الجديد بشكل رسمي. 
ويأمل العالم التونسي في البدء بالعمل بالمنظار بحلول شهر رمضان لعام 2010. 
وعن المجالات الاخرى لاستغلال انجازه العلمي، يؤكد الدكتور العياري ان منظومة الشاهد ستساعد ايضا في معرفة درجة حرارة الارض ورصد زحف الصحراء والزلالزل والبراكين والاحتباس الحراري اضافة الى قياس نسبة التلوث في الكرة الارضية . 
اما عن ردود الفعل على هذا الاختراع الذي تزيد تكلفة الانجاز على الستين مليون دولار، فيقول العياري انها ايجابية ومشجعة في مجملها. 
"هجرة الأدمغة" أم الانفتاح 
ويعترض العياري على ما يوصف بظاهرة "هجرة الادمغة" العربية الى الغرب حيث يستفاد منها في الخارج اكثر من استفادة الدول العربية منها. 
ويرى أنه لا يوجد شئ اسمه "هجرة الادمغة" بل يؤيد فتح الابواب على مصراعيها امام هجرة العرب الى الخارج لان ذلك سيعود بالمنفعة على بلدانهم الاصلية. 
كما انه يؤيد استقدام اساتذة من الخارج للتدريس في الجامعات العربية. 
ويرى ايضا ان الانفتاح مفيد وان قوة الانسان في اختلافه. ومن الناحية العلمية يرى ان لا بد من تفاعل الافكار من جميع اقطار العالم حتى تتطور الانسانية.


----------



## tamer (30 يناير 2009)

*مادة خشبية سائلة تعمل بديلا للبلاستيك*

برلين: نجح باحثون ألمان في تطوير مادة تحت اسم "اربوفورم"، وهي خشب سائل قد يحل محل البلاستيك في المستقبل، حيث يشكل بديلا قويا ونظيفا للمواد البلاستيكية المشتقة من النفط.
ويؤكد أحد الباحثين أن المادة الجديدة مشتقة من مادة الليجنين، المشتقة بدورها من لباب الخشب، ويمكن خلطها بالكتان أو ألياف الخشب وإضافات أخرى لخلق بديل قوي ونظيف للمواد البلاستيكية المشتقة من النفط.
ووفقا لما ذكرته شبكة bbc البريطانية، فهذه المادة بخصائصها الحالية لا تصلح لصناعة لعب الأطفال ولا الأجهزة المنزلية، لان فصل الليجنين عن الألياف الخلوية يقوم على إضافة مواد كبريتية. ولعب الأطفال والأجهزة المنزلية لا ينبغي ان تحتوي على الكبريت بسبب رائحته الكريهة.
لكن الباحثين الألمان تمكنوا من تقليل المحتوى الكبريتي في "الأربوفورم" بنسبة 90%


----------



## tamer (20 فبراير 2009)

*باحث سعودي ساھم في صنع أكبر جھاز للمعجلات*

السعودي نادر الحربي أذھل الأوروبیین في تجربة الانفجار الكبیر​ 
قال مسئولوا المركز الأوروبي للأبحاث النوویة في جنیف ل"الوطن" إن مشاركة فریق سعودي في تجربة" الانفجار الكبیر" والتي جرت الأربعاء الماضي مثلتإضافة حقیقیة وثمرة ملموسة للتعاون البناء مع المملكة عبر مدینة الملك عبد العزیز للعلوم والتقنیة. ونوه مسئولوا المركز بدور الباحث السعودي نادر بن صالح الحربي المتخصص في فیزیاء المعجلات والذي ساھم مع زمیلتھ ابتسام باظریس في نجاح التجربة. نادر الحربي ساھم في إدخال تحسینات على جزء مھم من مكونات تصمیم معجل​الجسیمات الخطي الحاقن لأكبر جھاز للمعجلات صنعھ الإنسان حتى الیوم ویوجد في مختبر سیرن على عمق 130 مترا تحت الأرض. في حین ساھمت زمیلتھ ابتسام طالبة
الدكتوراه بقسم فیزیاء الجزیئات بجامعة جنیف في برنامج "أطلس" وھو أحد البرامج الأربعة التي اشتملت علیھا تجربة "الانفجار الكبیر" ككل. 
أشاد المركز الأوربي للأبحاث النوویة بم شُاركة الباحثین السعودیین في تجربة الانفجار الكبیر بعد تشغیل أكبر نظام في العالم لتسریع تصادم الجزیئات قرب جنیف بھدف كشف أسرار المادة والكون.
وأكد المركز أن مشاركة الباحثین السعودیین تأتي في إطار بروتوكول للتعاون تم توقیعھ عام 2006 بین السعودیة والمركز بھدف تمكین المملكة منِ تكوین خبراء في فیزیاء
الجزُیئات عالیة الطاقة. وقد تمت إعادة تجدید البروتوكول في 22 مایو الماضي بموجب مذُكرة وقعھا عن الجانب السعودي، رئیس جامعة الملك عبد العزیز للعلوم والتقنیة،محمد السویل .واعتبر المركز الأوربي التوقیع على البروتوكول بمثابة خطوة حاسمة لتعزیز قدرات البحث العلمي الأساسي في المملكة .یذكر أن النظام تكلف 10 ملیارات فرنك سویسري ( 9 ملیارات دولار ) على عمق 100 متر تحت الأرض على جانبي الحدود الفرنسیة السویسریة .


----------



## tamer (20 فبراير 2009)

*نظارة متطورة لمساعدة المكفوفين*





أمستردام 
ابتكر خبراء في شركة فيليبس الهولندية للإلكترونيات نظارات جديدة مزودة بكاميرا ومعجلات أجهزة لقياس التسارع قادرة على التحري عن أي جسم متحرك حول المكفوف. 
ويتم وصل هذه النظارات إلى كمبيوتر محمول يحمله المكفوف معه خارج المنزل يقوم بمسح أي جسم يدخل في إطار الرؤية المتاحة لهذه النظارات بهدف كشف النقاب إذا ما كان الجسم الموجود أمام المكفوف متحركا أم ثابتا. 
وترسل هذه النظارات التكنولوجية إشارات سمعية إلى لابسها المكفوف من أجل إعلامه حول ما يجري، وما هي الأجسام المتحركة أمامه، وعندها يستطيع المكفوف السير من دون الاصطدام بها ومن دون الحاجة إلى مرافق.


----------



## tamer (20 فبراير 2009)

*تصنيع الورق المصري باستخدام تكنولوجيا النانو*




القاهرة : في إنجاز علمي مهم تم استخدام النانو تكنولوجي لتطوير صناعة الورق في مصر‏,‏ وقد تمكن فريق بحثي بالمركز القومي للبحوث من تحضير أنواع متطورة من الورق من ألياف نانو متربه تم استخدامها من المخلفات الزراعية مثل قش الأرز ومصاصة القصب‏.
ويتميز هذا النوع من الورق المحضر بتكنولوجيا النانو بمواصفات عالية الجودة والمتانة تتفوق علي الورق المحضر بالطرق التقليدية‏.
وأشار الدكتور هاني الناظر رئيس المركز القومي للبحوث، إلى أنه باستخدام النانو تكنولوجي سوف يحدث طفرة في صناعة الورق في مصر‏,‏ حيث يمكن الاستغناء نسبياً عن استيراد لب الورق ذي الألياف الطويلة كما يمكن تصنيع ورق بمواصفات أعلي في الجودة بطرق ميكانيكية حديثة ومتطورة‏.‏
ويؤكد الدكتور محمد لطفي حسن الأستاذ بمعمل المواد المتقدمة والنانو تكنولوجي بالمركز، بأن هذا البحث يأتي في إطار أول مشروع مصري لتحضير اللورات النانومترية السليلوزية والألياف النانومترية من المخلفات الزراعية مثل قش الأرز ومصاصة القصب والاستفادة من هذه المواد في مجالات صناعية وطبية مختلفة‏.
وقد تم التوصل من خلال النتائج الأولية للأبحاث الي أنواع متطورة من الورق من الألياف النانومترية لقش الأرز ومصاصة القصب لها قوة شد تعادل من أربعة الي خمسة أضعاف قوة الشد للورق المحضر صناعيا بالطرق التقليدية‏.‏
وأظهرت النتائج كما يشير اليها الدكتور محمد لطفي كفاءة عالية للألياف الناموترية المحضرة من المخلفات الزراعية في مجال زراعة الأنسجة الطبية‏,‏ حيث تميزت بخواص ميكانيكية عالية وموافقة حيوية مع جسم الإنسان لكونها ذاتية التحلل‏.‏


----------



## tamer (12 مارس 2009)

*الأبنية الخضراء تحافظ على البيئة وتوفر في الطاقة*

http://hazemsakeek.com/magazine/ind...t=default&page=&option=com_*******&Itemid=258 http://hazemsakeek.com/magazine/ind...tMjctMjItMDgtNTgmY2F0aWQ9NjI6LSZJdGVtaWQ9MjU4



أبوظبي / قال خبراء إن "الأبنية الخضراء"، التي تعتمد في بنائها معايير صديقة للبيئة، مهمة للغاية في إشراك البشر بمبادرات فعلية للتقليل من تلوث البيئة، حيث اعتبروا أنها بمثابة "تربية عملية" لهم لتغيير سلوكياتهم تجاه البيئة.
جاء ذلك على هامش مؤتمر "القمة العالمية لطاقة المستقبل" المنعقد حاليا في أبوظبي بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، حيث أكد الخبراء، خلال جلسة حول "الأبنية الخضراء"، على أهمية مصادر الطاقة المستدامة في الخروج من الأزمة الاقتصادية الحالية، معتبرين أن الطاقة ستكون أكبر التحديات التي ستواجه العالم في المستقبل.

وأشار ماثيو كيتسن، مدير الطاقة المستدامة في شركة "هيلسون موران" للاستشارات الهندسية، إلى أن تحول قطاع الإنشاء العقاري نحو مشاريع "الأبنية الخضراء"، سيكون كفيلا بالتقليل من نسبة استهلاك الطاقة، خاصة في الدول التي تشهد نموا اقتصاديا عاليا كدول الخليج، آخذا بالاعتبار قدرة هذه المباني على التقليل من استهلاك الكهرباء بسبب تصاميمها الاستثنائية.
وأضاف كيتسون أن المباني الخضراء "المحبة للبيئة" ستكون مصممة بطريقة قادرة على التقليل من استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية الناتجة عن المكيفات مثلا، التي تعتبر من أكثر المصادر استهلاكا للطاقة.
واستعرض كيتسون بعض التصاميم الخاصة بالمباني الخضراء، التي تطبق بعض الحلول التقنية القادرة على دفع الناس إلى التخفيف من استخدام الإضاءة، بسبب تصاميمها القادرة على توفير الإضاءة للمنزل دون استخدام الكهرباء، وقال: "من المهم أن نمنح الناس شيئا، يدفعهم إلى تغيير عاداتهم تجاه البيئة."
وأشار بروان ديساي، المدير التقني لشركة OBE HonFRIBA، إلى أن اعتماد أي دولة لمبدأ التنمية المستدامة من خلال استخدام تقنيات الأبنية الخضراء، لا يساعد فقط في توفير الطاقة الكهربائية وإنما يساهم في نشر الوعي بين الناس لمدى أهمية تغيير عاداتهم تجاه البيئة، كما أن إقامتهم في مباني خضراء، تشركهم بالوعي البيئي.
وكشف الخبراء في هذا السياق، عن عدد من مشاريع الأبنية الخضراء في مناطق مختلفة من العالم، والتي تعتمد على تقنيات متعددة في تحسين كفاءة استخدام مصادر الطاقة المتاحة، معتبرين أنها بداية قد ترتبط لاحقا بسلوكيات الناس تجاه البيئة


----------



## tamer (13 مارس 2009)

*قردة "تعلم صغارها كيفية تنظيف الأسنان"*




تلقين المهارات لطرف آخر "حكر على بني البشر"


قد لا يكون الحرص على تعليم الصغار نظافة الأسنان حكرا على بني البشر. 
فقد عوينت في حديقة للحيوانات بتايلاند إناث قردة وهي تعلم صغارها كيفية تنظيف الأسنان باستخدام شعرة بشرية. 
وقال علماء من اليابان إنهم شاهدوا سبعا من إناث قرد المكاك ذي الذنب الطويل وهي تنظف ما بين أسنانها كما يفعل الإنسان. 
وذكر فريق العلماء أنهم لاحظوا أن تلك الإناث تمضي ضعف المدة في تنظيف أسنانها عندما تكون أمام صغارها. 
وقال البروفيسور نوبوو ماساتاكا من معهد البحث في القردة العليا التابع لجامعة كيوتو إن ذلك يعني أن الأمهات تتعمد الإبطاء من أجل تلقين صغارها كيفية تنظيف الأسنان. 
وأضاف لوكالة الأنباء الفرنسية قائلا: "لقد فوجئت لأن تلقين مهارات استعمال التقنية لطرف آخر من المؤهلات التي ينفرد بها بنو البشر." 
لكنه بادر إلى التوضيح فقال إن الدراسة التي أجريت في حديقة لوبوري شمالي بانكوك لا تزال في طور الفرضية. 
وقال كذلك: "علينا الآن أن نوجه اهتمامنا إلى صغار القردة للتأكد مما إذا كان تصرف الأمهات قد ساعدها على تعلم كيفية تنظيف الأسنان."


----------



## tamer (13 مارس 2009)

*شامبانزي "يخطط" لمهاجمة زوار حديقة حيوان بالحجارة*




خطط سانتينو لمؤامرته بهدوء


كشف باحثون عن مؤامرة دبرها الشامبانزي سانتينو بحديقة حيوان سويدية ضد الزوار، حيث قام بجمع حجارة وتخزينها تمهيدا لرميها على الزوار. 
ونسبت صحيفة "جورنال كارانت بيولوجي" للباحثين القول إن هذا الكشف، الناجم عن دراسة بدأت عام 1997، يبين ان الشامبانزي تعلم كيف ومتى يمكنه استخدام المادة الصلبة التي تعرف عليها مما يمثل دليلا على أن الحيوانات يمكنها التخطيط للأحداث المستقبلية. 
وكان الشامبانزي الذي يعيش في حديقة حيوان فوروفيك شمالي السويد يقوم وبكل هدوء خلال الليل بجمع الحجارة تمهيدا لاستخدامها في الصباح. 
وبعد ساعات يقوم بالقاء الحجارة في ظروف تمت السيطرة عليها تماما ويكون خلالها في حالة "هياج". 
وقال الدكتور ماثياس أوسفاث الباحث بجامعة لوند السويدية "إن تجاربنا تثبت بجلاء ان الشامبانزي يمكنها التخطيط للمستقبل، وهذا السلوك العفوي من قبل سانتينو أكبر دليل على ذلك". 
وأضاف قائلا "ان قرود الشامبانزي التي تعيش في الطبيعة تجمع الحجارة استباقا لهجوم, وهي على الارجح تخطط لكل هذا بشكل مسبق", مضيفا "اعتقد انها مضطرة لان تخطط لغالبية تصرفاتها اليومية". 
واكد المشرف على الدراسة انه وعلى الرغم من ان العلماء لاحظوا سابقا عددا كبيرا من سلوكيات الشامبانزي, سواء تلك الموجودة في الاسر ام تلك الحرة في الطبيعة, التي تشير الى ان هذه الحيوانات تخطط للمستقبل, الا انه كان صعبا عليهم ان يتأكدوا ما اذا كانت تصرفات هذه الحيوانات استجابة لحاجة آنية او استباقا لهدف ابعد في المستقبل. 
وكان الدكتور أوسفاث قد وضع الشامبانزي تحت المراقبة بعد أن أبلغه العاملون في الحديقة بان سانتينو يجمع الحجارة ويضعها في الركن المواجه للزائرين. 
وبعد هذا الكشف تم إزالة كل المواد التي يمكن أن تطالها يد سانتينو ويمكن ان يستخدمها ضد الزوار. 
الذاكرة 
وكان علماء يابانيون قد أجروا مؤخرا تجارب على عدد من حيوانات الشمبانزي الصغيرة استطاعت خلالها التغلب على طلاب جامعات في اختبارات للذاكرة الفوتوغرافية بفارق كبير. 
ولم يحدث أن تخيل أحد أن الشمبانزي، خاصة في هذه السن الصغيرة الذي لم يتعد الخامسة من العمر، يمكن أن يبلي بلاء أحسن من البشر في اختبارات الذاكرة 
وأشارت الدراسة التي نشرت في دورية "البيولوجيا الحديثة" إلى أننا نملك قدرات أقل مما كنا نظن بالنسبة لأقرب مخلوق لنا. 
وحتى ما قبل نشر الدورية كان العلماء يعتقدون أن الشمبانزي لا يمتلك قدرة البشر في الذاكرة والمهارات العقلية الأخرى.


----------



## tamer (6 أبريل 2009)

*أحمد علي طالب الثانوية يحصل على لقب "أفضل مخترع ناشئ"*

*طالب الثانوية يحصل على لقب "أفضل مخترع ناشئ" *​ 
أحمد علي 

ظهرت عليه علامات النبوغ مبكراً، وساعده والده مهندس الالكترونيات على تنمية موهبته العلمية والاستمرار في طريق الإبداع، خاصة عندما لاحظ الوالد اهتمامه الشديد "بفك" وتركيب ألعابه وشغفه بتعلم الأساسيات في مجالات الالكترونيات والميكانيكا والكهرباء، إنه المخترع الصغير أحمد على محمد عبد الرحمن والذي يبلغ من العمر 18 عاما والطالب بالثانوية العامة.

استطاع "أحمد" بمفرده وهو في الصف الرابع الابتدائي ابتكار "غسالة" صغيرة لغسل الجوارب، وفي الصف الخامس الابتدائي دمج بين علم الميكانيكا وعلم الالكترونيات من خلال ابتكار مصعد عبارة عن "ماكيت" مجسم يقف بكل طابق ثم يفتح بابه مع إضاءة الطابق الذي يوجد به.

وفي نفس العام ابتكر أحمد عبد الرحمن جهاز إنذار لمنع سرقة السيارات يختلف عن غيره من أجهزة الإنذار العادية حيث يظل يطلق صافرته إلى أن يوقفه صاحب السيارة بنفسه، وعندما وصل إلي الصف الأول الإعدادي قام بابتكار إنسان آلي يقوم بتقديم المشروبات الباردة والساخنة من خلال خزانين بداخله فضلا عن تزويد إحدى يديه بصينية لوضع الأكواب عليها أثناء التقديم.

وفي الصف الثاني الإعدادي استطاع "أحمد" أن يحول الكهرباء في "الترانس" الذي لا تتعدى قوته ال12 فولتاً إلى 100 فولت وحتى220 فولتاً وذلك بتكلفة بسيطة مقارنة بمثيله كما استطاع أن يبتكر جهازاً صغير الحجم يمنع سرقة الملابس بالمحلات وهو عبارة عن شريحة صغيرة جدا غير مرئية توضع في الملابس لاكتشاف المسروقات منها عند مرورها عبر الباب، فالجهاز يعتمد على نوع من الأشعة الكهرومغناطيسية والتي تطلق إنذاراً عند خروج الملابس التي لم يدفع ثمنها كما استطاع احمد أن يبتكر جهازاً يتحكم في تشغيل السيارة بالمنزل أو في أي مكان وذلك عن طريق رقم سرى يتم الاتصال به من خلال هاتف يتم تزويد السيارة به، ويمكن تغيير الرقم السري عند الحاجة أو من وقت لآخر، كما ابتكر جهازاً آخر في حجم عقلة الإصبع يتحكم في فتح" الإنترلوك" وإنزال الزجاج الخاص بالسيارة وذلك بالتحكم فيه عن بعد بمسافة 5 متر تقريبا.

حصل "المخترع الصغير" على العديد من الجوائز وشهادات التقدير منها 8 شهادات من "مركز سوزان مبارك الاستكشافي" وتم اختياره ليمثل مصر في اليابان من خلال "معرض صغار المخترعين"، وتم تكريمه كأفضل مخترع صغير ناشئ من قبل "الحزب الوطني" الحاكم في مصر ويتمنى" احمد على" بعد حصوله على الثانوية العامة أن يلتحق بالدراسات الحرة لكي يحقق حلمه وطموحه وهو أن يصبح مهندسا في مجال الالكترونيات لكي يقوم بعمل طفرة في هذا المجال ويضيف شيئاً جديدا إليه.


----------



## tamer (6 أبريل 2009)

*مخترع التليفزيون حذر منه قبل وفاته*



*مخترع التليفزيون حذر منه قبل وفاته *

​





قبل نهاية القرن التاسع عشر، زحفت الصورة لتحتل مركز الصدارة، وفي البداية ظهرت الكاميرا، التي أظهرت القدرة الهائلة على إنتاج صور مُطابقة للطبيعة، وللحظة العابرة، بطريقة آلية. 

والمعروف أن ما يمكن رؤيته يصبح قابلاً للتصديق بطريقة مُذهلة، على رغم شيوع المعرفة بإمكان خداع الحواس، وفي العام 1898، أطلق الأخوان "لوميير" السينما بأخيلتها وصورها. وفي العام نفسه، وضعت "ماري كوري" يدها بين انبوب الراديوم وشريط من السليلويد، فظهرت صورة عظام اليد وخاتم الزواج.

تلك كانت أول صورة بأشعة اكس، وأشارت إلى بداية عصر الصورة في العلم، ودمغت تلك الاكتشافات القرن العشرين بطابعها البصري المميز، فأضحى عصراً لهيمنة الصورة، خصوصاً مع انتشار السينما. 

بلغت هيمنة المرئي ذروتها مع التلفزيون وانتشاره، فكان الأداة المفضلة لفن الصورة، وما تزخر به من قيم ودلالات، والمفارقة أن أحد المبتكرين الأوائل لتقنية البث التلفزيوني، الأميركي "فيلو فرانسوورث" أشتهر بحذره من خطورة هذه الأداة.

ولد فرانسوورث في 19 يوليو 1906م في ولاية يوتاه الأميركية، وأظهر تفوقاً لافتاً في علوم الفيزياء النظرية، وأدهش معلميه عندما استطاع أن يشرح نسبية آينشتاين في سن مبكرة، وانشغل في صباه بإيجاد تطبيقات عملية للأثر الكهربائي- الضوئي، الذي اكتشفه آينشتاين فنال عنه جائزة نوبل للفيزياء. وفي تفاصيل ذلك الاكتشاف، الذي يعتبر أساس التلفزة ولاحقاً الكومبيوتر، أن آينشتاين تنبّه إلى واقع أن مرور حزم ضوء من نوع خاص (وبقول آخر تيار ثابت من الالكترونات)، في دائرة كهربائية متوترة، يؤدي إلى توليد أنماط خاصة وأشكال معينة من الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية. وبعبارة أخرى، يمكن للموجات الكهرومغناطيسية أن تتحوّل إلى خطوط ورسوم. والتقط الصغير "فيلو فرانسوورث" هذا الخيط، وعمل بدأب على بلورة فكرة استلهمها من وحي الحقل وأثلامه وخطوطه المتوازية. 

وقبل أن يبلغ الرابعة عشرة، فكّر في إمكان تقطيع الصورة إلى مجموعة من الخطوط الصغيرة المتوازية، وتصوّر أيضاً انه من المستطاع إعادة إنتاج تلك الخطوط الالكترونية على شكل موجات كهرومغناطيسية قابلة للبث، بحسب نظرية آينشتاين عن الأثر الضوئي- الكهرومغناطيسي. وهكذا، توجب عليه أن يبتكر 3 أشياء: جهاز يحوّل صور الكاميرا إلى خطوط الكترونية صغيرة، وأداة لتحويل تلك الخطوط إلى موجات كهرومغناطيسية مُحدّدة، وجهاز يتجاوب مع تلك الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية، فيعيد تحويلها إلى خطوط الكترونية صغيرة تتطابق مع الصور التي «انطلقت» منها أصلاً. 

وخلال مسيرته العلمية، استطاع فرانسوورث أن يصنع اثنين من تلك الأشياء الثلاثة فقد ابتكر جهازاً لتقطيع الصور إلى خطوط مستقيمة صغيرة، وسماه "ايميج ديسكتور Image Dissector" ، وذلك في العام 1927م. وبعد عامين، صنع جهازاً لإعادة إدماج تلك الخطوط وسماه "فيوزر" Fusor ، وهو الذي سمح فعلياً بصنع التلفزيون الالكتروني. ويعود الى جون لوغي بيرد صنع الجهاز الثالث، أي الجهاز الذي يحوّل الخطوط الالكترونية المُقطّعة إلى موجات كهرومغناطيسية قابلة للبث، إضافة إلى صنعه انبوب مهبط الكاثود، الذي يسمح بتحويل الصور التي يجمعها جهاز «الفيوزر» إلى مشاهد تعرضها الشاشة الفضية. 

في العام 1921، استطاع "فرانسوورث" أن يُبلور الفكرة الأساسية عن صنع الصور الالكترونية وبثّها. وفي العام 1927، طبّق فكرته حول تقطيع الصورة، بواسطة تجربة دخلت تاريخ التكنولوجيا؛ إذ رسم خطاً مستقيماً وسط مُربع من الزجاج المطلي باللون الأسود، ثم وضع هذا المربع بين جهاز تصوير خاص، بمقدوره تقطيع الصورة إلى خطوط الكترونية صغيرة. 

فرانسوورث رأى في التلفزيون وحشاً مرعباً وجعل في الطرف الآخر جهازاً يُشبه لمبة الإضاءة، يقدر على تحويل تلك الخطوط إلى موجات، وفي غرفة ثانية، وضع "فيلو فرانسوورث" ما يشبه الشاشة لاستقبال الصورة، وعند تشغيل الأجهزة، انتقلت صورة الخط المرسوم في المربع إلى الغرفة الثانية، واعتبر ذلك تجربة أولى في البث المُتلفز الالكتروني. وللمزيد من الإضاءة على ذلك الاختراع، يكفي الإشارة إلى أن الصوت يُبث عبر موجات كهرومغناطيسية، هي موجات الراديو، كما أثبت المبتكر الايطالي ماركوني. وهكذا صارت الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية «ناقلاً» مشتركاً للصوت وللصورة. 

ولم يعمل فرانسوورث على الصوت، ولا على إدماج الصوت والصورة، ولا على صنع أجهزة تتولى التقاط الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية التي تحمل الصوت والصورة معاً. تلك أمور أنجزها مبتكرون آخرون، مثل الاسكتلندي "جون لوغي بيرد".

وفي المقابل، يرجع الفضل إلى فرانسوورث في ابتكار أداة تقطيع الصور إلى خطوط الكترونية، وكذلك تحويل تلك الخطوط إلى موجات كهرومغناطيسية، تُشبه موجات الراديو، وبهذا المعنى يُنظر إلى فرانسوورث باعتباره المبتكر الذي مهد لظهور التلفزيون الالكتروني. 

وفي العام 1939، نال براءة اختراع كرست لإسهامه في ابتكار التلفزيون، ولم يترك فرانسوورث وراءه سوى مقابلة تلفزيونية منفردة، كرر خلالها انتقاد هيمنة التلفزيون على الحياة اليومية. ووصف ذلك بأنه: «أمر مؤلم جداً». ولاحقاً، تحدثت زوجته، التي توفيت في العام 2004، تكراراً عن وجع فرانسوورث من التلفزيون الذي ساهم في ابتكاره وانتشاره. 

وذكرت انه وصف ذلك الجهاز بأنه "نوع من الوحوش، متنكر على هيئة أداة للترفيه عن الناس"، ونقلت عنه أيضاً خشيته من ـن يُضعف التلفزيون القدرات العقلية لابنه، وفي العام 1971، توفي فرانسوورث، بعد أن بات شبه منسي!
*مراحل التطور *​
1898: اخترع الأخوان لوميير السينما، أول شاشة ترفيه في الأزمنة المعاصرة. 
1905: اكتشف آينشتاين الأثر الضوئي للموجات الكهرمغناطيسية Photo Electromagnetic Effect، الذي يعتبر الأساس العلمي لابتكارات تكنولوجية مثل التلفزيون والكومبيوتر وغيرهما. 
1925: ابتكر الاسكتلندي جون لوغي بيرد آلة لبث الصورة والصوت، سماها «تيليفايزر» Televisor. 
1926: استطاع بيرد صنع أنبوب مهبط الكاثود Cathode Tube، الذي يشكل حجر الزاوية في جهاز التلفزيون. ارتكز ابتكار بيرد إلى اكتشاف آينشتاين للأثر الضوئي- الكهرمغناطيسي. وفي العام نفسه، نال آينشتاين جائزة نوبل للفيزياء عن هذا الاكتشاف أيضاً. 
ويعتبر 26 كانون الثاني (يناير) 1926 التاريخ شبه الرسمي للبث التلفزيوني الأول تاريخياً، عبر تجربة قادها بيرد، الذي استفاد من منجزات آخرين، وخصوصاً الأميركي فيلو فرانسوورث، ليبتكر التلفزيون وموجات بثّه. 

1927: ابتكر فرانسوورث آلة لتقطيع الصور إلى خطوط الكترونية صغيرة، سمّاها «ايميج ديسكتور» Image Dissector (مُقَطّع الصورة). كما استطاع تطبيق فكرته عن بث الصورة عبر الموجات الكهرمغناطيسية. 
وفي نفس العام استطاع بيرد تطوير ابتكار فرانسوورث ليطلق أول بـث متـلفز يعبـر مسافة طويلة. 
1928: أجرى فرانسوورث عرضاً علنياً لابتكاره في نقل الصور عبر الموجات الكهرمغناطيسية. وفي تموز (يوليو) من السنة نفسها، ابْتُكر التلفزيون المُلوّنColoured TV . 
1929: ولادة التلفزيون الالكتروني Electronic TV، الذي لا يضم أجزاء ميكانيكية، بفضل جهود مشتركة قادها بيرد، وساهم فيها فرانسوورث بجهاز «فيوزر» Fusor الذي يُعيد جمع الخطوط الالكترونية الصغيرة. 
1936: أطلقت مؤسسة «بي بي سي» البريطانية أول بث تلفزيوني تاريخياً من قناة حكومية، بالاستناد إلى التكنولوجيا التي ابتكرها بيرد. 
1950: ولادة تلفزيون الكابل Cable TV في الولايات المتحدة. 
1953: ابتكار البثّ المُلوّن Coloured TV Broadcast في أميركا، فيما صنعت اليابان بثاً تلفزيونياً للمرة الأولى في تاريخها. وبعد فترة قصيرة، ابتُكر الترانزستور Transistor، فصار أساساً في صناعة أجهزة الراديو والتلفزيون. 

1962: أطلقت الولايات المتحدة القمر الاصطناعي الأول المخصص للبث التلفزيوني، واسمه «تيليستار» TeleStar ، مُفتتحة عصر البث عبر الأقمار الاصطناعية Satellite TV Broadcast . 
1965: صنعت شركة «سوني» اليابانية أول نظام فيديو منزلي، حمل اسم «بورتاباك».
1969: نشرت شبكة «أربانت» Arpanet التي مهّدت لظهور الانترنت. 
1971: صنع أول رقاقة الكترونية. 
1976: أطلقت شركة «سوني» جهاز «بيتاماكس» Betamax، وهو المُسجّل الأول لأنظمة الفيديو. 
وبلغ عدد أجهزة التلفزة المُباعة عالمياً 300 مليون جهاز. وظهر تلفزيون جيب بشاشة مسطحة من البلورات السائلة. 
1989: أطلق رجل الإعلام الشهير روبرت مردوخ، مدير «نيوز كوربوريشين»، قناة «سكاي» SKY التي مثّلت أول بث تلفزيوني رقمي عبر الأقمار الاصطناعية. 
1990: «المركز الأوروبي لبحوث الفيزياء الذرية» (المعروف باسم «سيرن») CERN يُطلق شبكة «ويب» العنكبوتية، بفضل جهود تيم بارنز-لي، مع بروتوكول الانترنت «آي بي» IP Protocol. 
1999: ظهور مُسجّل الفيديو الرقمي «ديجيتال فيديو» Digital Video. 
2000: ظهرت «اسطوانة الفيديو الرقمية المتعددة الاستعمالات» Digital Versatile Disc ، واختصاراً «دي في دي» DVD . 
2001: افتتحت شبكة «سي بي اس» الأميركية عصر البث المُخصص للتلفزيون العالي الوضوح «هاي ديفينشين تي في» High Definition TV. 
2004: انطلاق تقنية «بث الفيديو الرقمي عبر الخليوي» Digital Video Broadcast ، واختصاراً «دي في بي» DVB، الذي يُكلّل جهوداً علمية لصنعه انطلقت منذ العام 1993. 

ويُشار إليه أحياناً باسم «التلفزيون الرقمي» («ديجيتال تي في») Digital TV. وتعاونت شركتا «فودافون» و«فوكس للقرن العشرين» في إنتاج أشرطة فيديو مدتها دقيقة، وبثتها إلى خلويات الجمهور، بعد أن شهد مطلع السنة عينها أيضاً ولادة الخلوي الذي يقدر على استقبال ذلك النوع من البث، بفضل رقاقة الكترونية متخصصة. 

2005: بعد ظهور تقنية «البث التلفزيوني للميلتي ميديا»Digital Multimedia Broadcast، واختصاراً «دي ام بي» DMB، المُخصص للأجهزة الخلوية، تعاونت شركتا «كومكاست» و«موتورولا» في صنع أول جهاز خلوي يستطيع استقبال ذلك البث التلفزيوني عبر الموجات الأرضية. وفي السنة عينها، أطلقت كوريا خدمات «دي ام بي» أرضياً وفضائياً. 

2006: بث أول مونديال لكرة القدم عبر تقنية «دي ام بي» الفضائية في المانيا. وفي السنة عينها، انطلق بث «دي ام بي» فضائياً في فرنسا وسويسرا وايطاليا والصين والمملكة المتحدة واندونيسيا.


----------



## tamer (6 أبريل 2009)

*18 اختراعا*

*فتحت له أبواب الصناعة على مصراعيها*

*18 اختراعا يقدمها "شيخ الصناعيين السعوديين" *

الثلاثاء، 23 ديسمبر 2008 - 16:12​



الشيخ ناصر الحميد رائد تصنيع التكييفات في السعودية 

بدأ ناصر الحميد "شيخ الصناعيين السعوديين" حياته في سوق العمل وهو لم يتجاوز العاشرة من عمره، وسيطرت عليه طوال حياته رغبة كبيرة في المعرفة والتعلم، حتى التحق وهو في السادسة عشرة بشركة "أرامكو"، وأخذ طموحه يكبر شيئا فشيئا حتى توصل إلى اختراعاته في مجال "التكييف والتبريد"، التي قادته إلى التفكير في إنشاء مصنعه الخاص، وبالفعل كان له هذا في عام 1955م حيث أنشأ مصنعا صغيرا نماه بالكد والتعب حتى صار المصنع مجموعة مصانع ناصر الحميد، ونال صاحبها لقب "شيخ الصناعيين" عن جداره. 

لم يكن اهتمام الحميد بالصناعة نابعا من هدف مادي، بقدر ما ألحت عليه الرغبة في المعرفة بجديد التكنولوجيا الصناعية، وما إن بدأ في العمل في "أرامكو" حتى أصبح متنقلا من تخصص إلى آخر، فأتقن كل أعمال هذه الأقسام، وظل على هذا الوضع حتى بلغت تنقلاته خلال فترة لا تتجاوز خمسة أعوام نحو سبع مرات في أكثر من مجال.
*بحر المعرفة *​
يقول الحميد واصفا رحلته: "أنا من أوائل الصناعيين في المملكة، وتنقلت كثيرا في أقسام "أرامكو" حتى أن المسؤولين بالشركة في ذلك الوقت لم يعجبهم كثرة تنقلاتي، وبالتالي نقلوني إلى قسم الجيولوجيا، كعامل أجمع لهم عينات من التربة لتحليلها من أجل اكتشاف مواقع آبار البترول والماء، وكانت طبيعة هذا العمل تحتم علينا أن يكون مقر العمل والإقامة في الصحراء، وهذا يعتبر عقابا لي، إلا أنه كان فرصة كبيرة لكي أتعلم بحرية أكثر من خلال فك كثير من الأجهزة وتركيبها دون رقيب، نظرا لأن الموقع الذي نحن فيه لا يوجد فيه إلا أنا وبعض العمال المكلفين بجمع عينات يومية وإرسالها إلى مختبرات الجيولوجيا، وأتاحت لي هذه التنقلات المستمرة والفضول المعرفة وتعلم أشياء لم أكن أعرفها من قبل، فكانت بمثابة بحر معرفة بالنسبة لي, وهذا بالضبط ما كنت أبحث عنه". 

ويضيف: "بعد ذلك بدأت أول مشروع خاص بي مع أحد الزملاء لكنه لم يستمر طويلا حتى توقف، ثم أحسست أن لدي أفكارا لابد أن أنفذها، والمكان الوحيد الذي يتيح لي الحرية في تنفيذ هذه الأفكار هو المشروع الخاص بي، وبالفعل بدأت أعمل على ذلك، ومن المفارقات التي تستحق أن تُذكر أنه عند بداية تفكيري الجدي في إنشاء المصنع، حدثت كثيرا من الذين أعرفهم عن فكرتي وأنني أريد أرضا لذلك، فضحك علي الكثير منهم، والذين كانوا يتساءلون هل يوجد أحد اليوم يريد أرضا من أجل أن يقيم عليها مصنعا؟، ومع ذلك حاولت أكثر من مرة، و مع أكثر من مسؤول من أجل أن أحصل على قطعة أرض، وما إن يعرف أي مسؤول سبب طلبي للأرض حتى تكثر علامات الاستفهام لديه". 

ويتابع الحميد: "ولكن مع ذلك حاولت الحصول على أرض وبالفعل حصلت عليها وحققت نصف الحلم وكان ذلك في عام 1955م، فبقي النصف الآخر من الحلم وهو إقامة المصنع، وبالفعل شرعت في إقامته وتنفيذ أفكاري على أرض الواقع، وفي الحقيقة أنا في ذلك الوقت كانت توجد لدي أفكار كثيرة ولم أجد من يدعمني أو يساعدني على تحويل هذه الأفكار إلى واقع. المهم بعد ذلك أصبح لدي المكان الذي أستطيع أن أنفذ فيه جزءا من أفكاري وأخرجها على أرض الواقع".
*"النسيم العليل" *​
أنجز شيخ الصناعيين ستة ابتكارات مختلفة جعلت من المملكة رائدة في مجال صناعة المكيفات، وساهمت اختراعاته في تحسين أداء أجهزة التكييف وخاصة في منطقة الخليج التي تعتمد عليها اعتمادا أساسيا نظرا لقساوة طقسها في الصيف، وتضاف هذه الابتكارات لرصيد المخترع الذي وصل إلى 18 اختراعا تمثل عمره المهني في مجال الصناعة. 

تمثلت ابتكارات الحميد في مجال المكيفات في ابتكاره مكيفا صحراويا مهجنا ومزودا بجهاز تبريد متصل مع حوض المكيف الصحراوي بواسطة أنابيب نحاسية حتى يتم تبريد حوض المكيف، ويمكن من خلاله التحكم في درجة التبريد حسب الرغبة عن طريق جهاز "الترموستات" ليعطي درجة التبريد المطلوبة، وهذا المكيف الحاصل على براءة اختراع صمم خصيصا لملائمة الطقس في المملكة ويعد الأول من نوعه في العالم، إضافة إلى أنه يضاعف برودة الهواء ويقلل صرف الماء ونسبة الرطوبة والأملاح، كما أن نسبة البكتيريا تقل فيه نظرا لبرودة الماء. 

كما ابتكر شيخ الصناعيين جهازا لتنقية أملاح المكيف الصحراوي بحيث يتم تثبيت جهاز إلكتروني داخل المنزل وتوصيله مع المكيف الصحراوي وتجري برمجة الجهاز حسب الرغبة في تنقية الأملاح كل 15 أو 30 يوماً، ويقوم الجهاز بإغلاق نفسه أتوماتيكيا، ويسحب الماء القديم إلى خارج المكيف بواسطة طلمبات ويدفع الماء النظيف إلى داخل المكيف الصحراوي ليتم تشغيله أتوماتيكيا في عملية تستغرق قرابة 10 إلى 15 دقيقة، بالإضافة إلى ابتكاره تكييفا أطلق عليه اسم "النسيم العليل" مخصصاً لحظائر الحيوانات، وقد أثبتت التجارب الفعلية نجاحه وأنه يعطي برودة عالية تصل إلى 25 درجة مئوية وأفضل من برودة المراوح المماثلة، إضافة إلى أنه يتميز بقلة الرطوبة وفلترة الهواء مما يمنع نزول الميكروبات والبكتيريا والأتربة فوق المواشي ولا يعرضها للأمراض الناتجة عن تساقط المياه في الأجواء الحارة كالرشح وغيرها.
*التكييف المدهش *​
ابتكر "شيخ الصناعيين" أيضا برادة ماء تعمل على الأشعة، وبمجرد وضع كوب الماء أسفل الصنبور تعمل تلقائيا، وإذا أبعدت الكوب توقف سكب الماء، أما المكيف الصحراوي "المدهش" فيتميز بمضاعفة برودته، ويتم تصنيع الأبواب الجانبية من مادة "الأستانستيل" المقاوم للصدأ أكثر من الحديد المجلفن، وتم إلغاء العوائق التي كانت موجودة في المكيف القديم بما نسبته 60% بحيث أصبح الهواء يمر دون عوائق ويترطب "القش" ويضاعف البرودة، إضافة إلى وجود طلمبة ماء خارجية سهلة الصيانة تم تزويدها بمسدس مائي لتنظيف القش وحوض الماء من الداخل، ومكيف آخر وتم استبدال القش بمادة البولي إثلين والتي تعمر لمدة أطول من القش العادي وليست بحاجة إلى التغيير كل سنة وإنما تستبدل كل 20 عاما وهي مقاومة للصدأ ولها "ضمان" لمدة 25 سنة. 

والطاقة البديلة من أولويات ناصر الحميد، لذلك وضع نصب عينيه تطوير مكيف يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية التي تتمتع بها أرضنا العربية، وتمكن بالفعل من تطوير مكيفات صحراوية تعمل بتلك الطاقة، ومكيفات أخرى صممت للحافلات تعمل بالطاقة الهوائية، ومكيف صحراوي يعمل على الحار والبارد، وجهاز تسخين وتبريد الماء في آن واحد، وجهاز تبريد ماء الخزانات، وجهاز تبريد المواد الكيميائية المستعملة في المصانع، ودفايات مركزية تعمل على الديزل والكهرباء، وفي الصيف تعمل على شكل مكيف صحراوي. 

ابتكر الحميد كذلك مكيفا مركزيا يعمل بالطاقة الهوائية والمصمم بطريقة فنية تمكن الهواء من الدخول من فوهة مخروطية مصممة بطريقة هندسية، تدور تلقائيا باتجاه الهواء ليستقبل الهواء ويرسله عبر وسائد من القش أو الكرتون داخل المنزل بهدف تبريده وتنقيته من الأوساخ والأتربة، وفي حال انقطاع الكهرباء يتم تركيب مروحة هوائية تعمل بما يعادل 25 واط، وتعمل أتوماتيكيا بواسطة مفتاح كهربائي. 

ويقول المخترع: "لم أجد من يحتضن أفكاري واختراعاتي ويوليها الرعاية، ويوجد لها المكان المناسب للنمو إلا جهدي الذاتي، ويكفي أنني حصلت إلى الآن على أربع براءات اختراع من "مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية" لمنتجات أصبحت الآن أنتجها وأسوقها محليا وخارجيا، إضافة إلى عدد من الاختراعات التي نفذتها على أرض الواقع كعينات، ولكن لم أقم بإنتاجها أو تسويقها لعدم وجود الدعم المادي الكافي". 

ويعزو "شيخ الصناعيين" كثرة ما توصل إليه من اختراعات إلى طريقته الخاصة، فهو يقوم بتحويل ما يدور في رأسه من أفكار على الورق، ثم يرسمها تقريبيا حتى تكتمل الصورة التي في رأسه على الورق، وبعد ذلك يجمع أجزاء هذه الفكرة، والتي ستكون منتجا بجهد ذاتي ومن السوق المحلية أو من السوق الخارجية، وما زالت اختراعات الحميد تتوالى حتى هذه اللحظة.


----------



## tamer (6 أبريل 2009)

*براء شراري .. أصغر عالم رياضيات في العالم*

*براء شراري .. أصغر عالم رياضيات في العالم *​ 
​






منح علماء من أوروبا الطفل الفلسطيني "براء ابراهيم شراري" الذي يبلغ من العمر 8 سنوات درجة عالم، ليكون أصغر عالم في العالم، بعدما تمكن من إثبات نظرية جديدة في علم الرياضيات، تتلخص في اختزال عمليات الضرب الطويلة، ليتم حلها في ثوان معدودة ودون الحاجة الى القلم والورقة أو الحاسبة الآلية.

وقام ثلاثة من كبار علماء الرياضيات في بريطانيا وألمانيا وفرنسا باختبار النظرية تبين لهم أن الطفل براء يستحق لقب عالم لأن النظرية لم تعرف من قبل وبناء عليه قررت اللجنة اعطاءه لقب عالم في الرياضيات بسبب اكتشافه نظرية لم يسبقه أحد اليها، فيما قامت قامت جامعة "اكسفورد" البريطانية، بتبني موهبة "براء" العلمية ليكمل دراسته في الجامعة، 

والطفل "براء" هو فلسطيني من مخيم عين الحلوة في لبنان عمره ثماني سنوات ويعيش مع أسرته في لندن منذ سنوات وهو يعد الآن أصغر عالم رياضيات في العالم وهو الابن الأكبر لأبراهيم الشراري الذي يعمل موظفاً في شركة بلندن.

وحسب والد "براء" فإن علامات النبوغ والابداع ظهرت عليه منذ نعومة أظافره، حين كان عمره نصف عام حيث تكلم بشكل لافت للنظر وبصورة أسرع كثيراً من أشقائه كما أنه كان يقوم بحركات وتصرفات تدل على مظاهر الإبداع والتفوق لديه، ما جعله محبوباً لدى أفراد أسرته وجيرانه وأقاربه.

ويقول الأب : إن براء كان منذ دخوله المدرسة يحب الأرقام ويقوم بعمليات جمع وضرب وقسمة وطرح سريعة جداً وبشكل مذهل إلى أن تم اكتشافه من قبل معلمة الرياضيات التي طالبت بوضعه في مدرسة خاصة بالموهوبين، ولأن ظروف الأسرة الاقتصادية لا تسمح بذلك بقي براء في مدرسته إلى أن توصل لهذه النظرية الرياضية الجديدة.


----------



## tamer (6 أبريل 2009)

*أصغر مخترع إماراتي يبتكر جرافة آلية*

*أصغر مخترع إماراتي يبتكر جرافة آلية *​ 

 أحمد على المرزوقي 

نجح الطفل الإماراتي "أحمد علي المرزوقي" (13 عاماً) في اختراع نماذج لجرافة آلية ومروحة هوائية ومولد كهربائي، ليصبح أصغر طفل إماراتي مخترع، ويسعى الطفل الإماراتي بجراءة غير مسبوقة إلى خوض عالم الاختراعات في مجال تقنية المعلومات والطاقة الشمسية. 

ويطمح المرزوقي، الذي اكتشفه ملتقى السمالية الصيفي، في النجاح باختراع سفينة تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية، وهو يمارس الرسم والسباحة والكاراتيه والألعاب العلمية ويشارك بفاعلية في الورش التدريبية في مجال تقنية المعلومات.

جدير بالذكر أن ملتقى السليمانية الصيفي يقام برعاية سمو الشيخ "سلطان بن زايد آل نهيان" نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء ورئيس نادي تراث الإمارات، وينظم الملتقى في جزيرة السمالية ويعد واحدا من أهم التظاهرات الشبابية التراثية على مستوى المنطقة، التي تهتم باكتشاف المواهب ورعايتها.


----------



## tamer (6 أبريل 2009)

*المخترعة الصغيرة تبتكر أصغر جهاز لقياس كهربية المخ*

*المخترعة الصغيرة تبتكر أصغر جهاز لقياس كهربية المخ *​ 



رغم صغر سنها (15 عاماً) إلا أنها عاشقة للبحث والمعرفة في كل ما هو جديد في مجال العلوم والتكنولوجيا، ويلازمها دائما الشعور بأن لديها الكثير من الابتكارات والاختراعات، لذلك تعتمد على تثقيف نفسها بقراءة الصحف والمجلات العلمية والكتب التي تتناسب مع مرحلتها العمرية ولم تتردد في أن تلتحق "بالنادي العلمي" الذي انشأ مؤخراً في مدرستها، ونجحت في أن تكون إحدى مبدعاته وذلك بشهادة أساتذتها، إنها سمية حسنى عمر الطالبة بالصف الثالث الإعدادي بمدرسة طيبة الخاصة بدمنهور في محافظة البحيرة شمال مصر.

حرصت "سمية" دائما على مشاهدة البرامج العلمية حيث اهتمت مبكرا ببرنامج " العلم والإيمان" للدكتور مصطفى محمود وبرنامج " الإعجاز العلمي للقرآن" للدكتور زغلول النجار، وعندما بدأت تتضح ملامح الإبداع والابتكار لديها التحقت "بنادي العلوم" بمدرستها وذلك بناء على تشجيع مدرس مادة العلوم، وفي تلك الأثناء جاءتها فكرة ابتكار جهاز لقياس كهربية مخ الإنسان السليم وكذلك مريض السكري والكبد أثناء الغيبوبة.
http://www.mawhopon.net/upload/image/another/2.jpg
الجهاز مكون من دائرة كهربية ومقاومات "وترانس" ووصلة ثنائية مسؤولة عن تحويل التيار المتردد إلى تيار ثابت و"فولتا ميتر" يحتوى على مؤشر لقراءة الكهربية وهو موصل بسلك مثبت بطرفيه قطعتان من المعدن، والجهاز يعتمد على وضع قطعتي المعدن خلف كل من الأذن اليمنى واليسرى للمريض لأنها تعتبر أقرب منطقة للمخ يسهل من خلالها قياس فرق الجهد عن طريق الفص الأيمن والأيسر للمخ.

ورغم بساطة الجهاز إلا أنه يتسم بالدقة في قياس كهربية الجسم حتى أنه يمكن من خلاله إنقاذ حياة مريض السكري والكبد وخاصة لحظة الشعور باقتراب حدوث الغيبوبة، وبذلك يمكن إجراء الإسعافات الأولية والاحتياط قبل حدوثها، وقد أشرف على الجهاز رئيس "نادي العلوم" بالبحيرة وشاركت به سمية في العديد من المعارض العلمية والتي تقام بصفة دورية بمدارس دمنهور.

وبالنسبة لتكلفة الجهاز فهي بسيطة لا تتعدى ال50 جنيهاً كما أنه الجهاز الوحيد من نوعه الذي يجمع بين أكثر من فائدة في قياس كهربية المخ للإنسان السليم ومريض السكري والكبد، بخلاف الأجهزة الطبية الأخرى والتي تتفرد بكل فائدة على حدة في جهاز مستقل، وتتمنى سمية حسنى أن تقوم إحدى الجهات العلمية بتبني الجهاز حتى يتم تعميمه على جميع المستشفيات.


----------



## tamer (6 أبريل 2009)

*طالب سعودي يذهل "بيل جيتس" ويرعب مصممي البرمجيات*



*طالب سعودي يذهل "بيل جيتس" ويرعب مصممي البرمجيات *
​





فاز الطالب "جواد جعفر الهاشم" بالمركز الأول علي مستوي العالم في مسابقة تصميم المعلومات من خلال "وادي السليكون" بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، بعدما حصل علي 85.2 درجة، بينما حصل الأمريكي "جين جيت" علي المركز الثاني وحقق 85 درجة، والأسترالية "أوليفر أولبرايت" علي المركز الثالث برصيد 76.2 درجة.

كان "جواد الهاشم" هو العربي الوحيد بين 20 متسابقاً شاركوا في المسابقة وهو طالب بالصف الأول الثانوي ويقيم فى منطقة المبرز فى الإحساء وعمره 15 عاما.

من جانبها، قررت شركة "ميكروسوفت العالمية" في مجال البرمجيات أن تتحمل نفقات تعليم الطالب السعودي بجامعة "واشنطن" لمدة 8 سنوات وإقامته بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، كما أشاد "بيل جيتس" صاحب الشركة بالفائز السعودي الصغير ووصفه بأنه ماسة غالية في حقل الإليكترونيات مؤكدا أنه أرعب كل المصممين علي مستوي العالم وقال إنه أبلغه تقدير وتحية الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش.


----------



## tamer (6 أبريل 2009)

*طالب سوري يدخل موسوعة "جينيس" باختراع أصغر قمر صناعي*

*طالب سوري يدخل موسوعة "جينيس" باختراع أصغر قمر صناعي *​ 




القمر الصناعي المبتكر في صورته المبدئية 

دخل طالب سوري في الفرقة الأولى بالدراسة الجامعية موسوعة "جينيس" للأرقام القياسية، بعد اختراعه أصغر قمر صناعي في العالم، تجاوزا بذلك قمرا صناعيا أمريكيا كان يعد الأصغر من نوعه في السابق.

ونقلت الصحف السورية خبر نجاح "علي جهاد فارس" الذي يدرس الهندسة الميكانيكية في جامعة تشرين بمحافظة اللاذقية، في اخترع قمرا صناعيا لا يتجاوز طوله 3 سم، وعرضه 3 سم، وارتفاعه 10 سم، ويدور القمر حول الأرض خلال 90 دقيقة، ويتخذ هذا القمر شكلا متوازي الأضلاع ويشبه شجرة عيد الميلاد.

ومن المقرر أن يضيء القمر الصناعي الجديد على شكل شجرة مرة واحدة نهاية كل عام، ويمكن مشاهدته من كافة أنحاء العالم، وسيبعد عن سطح الأرض من 483 إلى 564 كلم.

وذكر "فارس" أن القمر الذي اخترعه هو أول قمر صناعي سوري وأصغر قمر في العالم والذي اخترعه بمساعدة زملائه الأكاديميين والفنيين وعدد من أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية بجامعة تشرين, وقد سجل في هيئة الاختراع والحماية الفكرية في موسوعة غينيس للأرقام القياسية. 

واطلعت موسوعة "جينيس" للأرقام القياسية على الاختراع وتم مخاطبة المخترع السوري لأعلامه بتسجيله في هيئة الاختراع برقم عضوية 184144 تاريخ 2008,كما تم توقيع اتفاقيات مع عدد من الشركات اليابانية والصينية لتقديم مساعدات تقنية وذلك وفق القانون السوري ولمصلحة طالب الاختراع.

يذكر أن اسم القمر(أ-أ-1)وسيطلق قريبا بعد انتهاء عدد من المراحل الإجرائية, كما حصل المشروع على دعم رسمي من قبل عدد من الوزارات والجهات الرسمية ومحافظة اللاذقية.

وكان القمر الصناعي الموجود في بوسطن بالولايات المتحدة وطوله 10سم - وعرضه10سم وارتفاعه10سم، وكان مسجلا في الموسوعة العالمية كأصغر قمر صناعي في العالم، قبل أن يقدم المخترع السوري اختراعه الجديد. 

*مكونات القمر الصناعي الجديد*

يتألف القمر الصناعي السوري (أ-أ-1) من كتلتين رئيسيتين يطلق عليهما الحمولة والحافلة، والحمولة (Payload ) هي جميع المعدات التي يحتاجها القمر لإتمام مهمته، وذلك يتضمن جهاز الليزر المركزي والدارات الالكترونية المختلفة التي تؤمن عمليات التحكم بنمط وقوة الإشعاع الليزري والمدة الزمنية لعمل الإشعاع في القمر ليعطي الرسم الدعائي المطلوب بشكل جيد. 

أما الحافلة أو الباص Bus فهي الجزء المخصص من القمر لاستيعاب الحمولة ونقلها إلى المدار المطلوب، ويقوم هذا الجزء بحفظ أجزاء القمر مع بعضها البعض ويؤمن القدرة الكهربائية ،وحسابات العمل والدفع والتسيير إلى الفضاء ، بالإضافة إلى ذلك تمتلك الحافلة معدات الاتصال مع المحطة الأرضية الخاصة بها المؤقتة .

** منظومة توليد الطاقة Power Systems*
تحتاج جميع أنظمة وأجهزة القمر الصناعي إلى الطاقة كي تعمل وتنجز مهامها، وتؤمن الشمس الطاقة اللازمة للقمر الصناعي، وتستخدم أنظمة الطاقة الشمسية الأشعة الشمسية للحصول على الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة باستخدام آلاف الخلايا الشمسية ، وتقوم بتوزيع الطاقة الكهربائية بين البطاريات الكهربائية من أجل التخزين ، ووحدات التوزيع التي تقوم بتوزيع الطاقة الكهربائية على مختلف المعدات المستهلكة للكهرباء . 
وتم الاتفاق على استخدام شراء الخلايا الشمسية من شركة kyocera كيوسيرا الصينية وهي تعمل على تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية اللازمة لمشروع فارس بالتعاون مع شركة يابانية.

** منظومة التحكم بالتوجيه Pointing Control *
وتقوم هذه المنظومة بالحفاظ على ثبات القمر الصناعي في وضعيته المطلوبة وضمان التوجيه السليم في الاتجاه المطلوب الصحيح للقمر الصناعي.
يقول المخترع: "يستخدم هذا النظام الحساسات التي تعتبر بمثابة العيون التي ترى الوضعية الحالية للقمر، وقد استخدمت عجلات توجية من تصميم عدد من المهدنسين السوريين وانا منهم كما قد يطول الحديث عن الية عملهم لذلك اقتصر على أنهم جزء من منظومة التحكم والتوجيه الاحتياطية في القمر الصناعي، تتكون من عجلات ثقيلة تدور مغزليا باتجاهات مختلفة ، يتولد نتيجة لتلك الحركة عزم دوراني يسبب حركة القمر الصناعي وانتقاله الى الوضعية المنشودة" 

*• منظومة التحكم بالحرارة Thermal Control*
تقوم هذه المنظومة بحماية القمر وحمولته المختلفة من بيئة الفضاء القاسية ، حيث يتعرض القمر خلال تواجده في مداره الى تقلبات حرارية شديدة تتراوح بين -120 تحت الصفر في الظل ، الى 180درجة بوجود الأشعة الشمسية المباشرة .

وهذه التقلبات الحرارية تشكل إحدى أهم العوائق الطبيعية لعمل هذا القمر .
وتستخدم منظومة التحكم الحراري في عملها وحدات التوزيع والعزل الحراري لحماية الأجهزة الالكترونية التي تعتبر أكثر المعدات حساسية للحرارة . 

وقد اعتمد المخترع في منظومة التحكم بالحرارة في القمر (أ-أ-1) على الصوف الزجاجي وعلى مادة سوبر ثييرم مع بعض الاضافات.

** البطارية Battery*
جزء من النظام الاحتياطي للطاقة، حيث تقوم بتخزين القدرة الكهربائية التي تنتج من نظام الطاقة الشمسية، وهذه البطارية تستخدم البطارية لتغذية مختلف المعدات الالكترونية التي تعمل في القمر الصناعي، وتم استخدام بطاريات من نوع لوثيوم اوين بعد حمايتها من الحرارة بشكل جيد لحساسيتها وحتى لا تزيد حرارة البطارية عن الحد، زود المخترع البطارية بدائرة إيقاف شحن في حال زيادة درجة الحرارة بشكل خطر ودارة تبريد مركزية للبطاريات .

** الحاسب الملاح Flight Computer*
يعتبر جزء من منظومة القيادة وإدارة البيانات الاحتياطية ، التي تشكل دماغ القمر الصناعي الذي يتحكم بفعاليات القمر المختلفة . 

** معالج الـ "الدخل / الخرج I/O Processor"*
هو جزء من نظام القيادة وإدارة البيانات الاحتياطي ، الذي يتحكم بحركة البيانات من والى الكمبيوتر المركزي في القمر .


----------



## tamer (6 أبريل 2009)

*محمود وائل "عبقرينو المصري".. أذكى طفل في العالم*



*محمود وائل "عبقرينو المصري".. أذكى طفل في العالم *





انفجرت وسط القاهرة ضجة حول المعجزة المصرية الصغيرة " محمود وائل محمود" الذي لم يتجاوز بعد الـ 7 أعوام، ومن المنتظر أن يدخل موسوعة جينيس كأذكى طفل العالم، بعدما اجتاز اختبارات الذكاء وأثبت أنه عبقرية غير مسبوقة، ومواهبه تمكنه من الالتحاق بالجامعة بعد أقل من خمس سنوات.

ويقول خبراء الذكاء في مصر إن الطفل "محمود" عبقري في الرياضيات، واختبارات الـ 1Q التي حصل عليها لم يبلغها شخص في مثل سنه من قبل في العالم، ومن المنتظر أن تعلن موسوعة جينيس العالمية عنه كأذكى طفل في العالم. 

وحصل "محمود" من مواليد 1/1/1999، على عشرات الميداليات وشهادات التقدير والتفوق تماما كأختيه لبنى وعبلة في مجالات العلم والرياضة والفن.

ويعمل والد محمود طبيبا بينما تعمل والدته معلمة بالمرحلة الثانوية، ويحمل "محمود" نبوغا خاصا في الأرقام والرياضيات حيث لديه القدرة علي القيام بالعمليات الحسابية الطويلة بدون ورقة وقلم كما يستوعب دروسه بمجرد قراءتها. 

وحينما منحته احدي المدارس الدولية منحة مجانية للدراسة بها كانت المشكلة هي عدم معرفته باللغة الانجليزية ولكن بجهود الأب استطاع أن يحصل له علي منحة أخري لتعليم الانجليزية بالجامعة الأمريكية في القاهرة.

واستطاع "محمود" خلال ثلاثة شهور فقط انجاز دورة مكثفة تستغرق عامين كاملين، كما اجتياز اختبار المدرسة والالتحاق بها ليصبح الأول علي زملائه في كل السنوات الدراسية.

ورغم هذا التفوق يعيش محمود حياة طبيعية فهو يعشق اللعب مع أصدقائه مبتسم دائما يكره البكاء ويكره الظلم، ويؤكد "محمود" أنه يحب زملاءه ويساعدهم ويفرح جدا أذا ناداه أصحابه ومعلميه في المدرسة بـ(عبقرينو)

ويقول محمود: "انه يحب المذاكرة ويحب اللعب وأنه يحاول الحفاظ على نعمة ربنا ويؤدي الصلاة بانتظام ويحفظ القرآن"

ويضيف: "بالعب كاراتيه في النادي وكرة في كل مكان وبأشوف افلام انجليزي وعربي وبحب اسمع اغاني".

ويتمنى محمود أن يصبح عالما في الرياضيات أو الكمبيوتر ومثله الاعلى الدكتور احمد زويل واينشتاين.

ويؤكد والده أن "محمود" يسعى للحصول على للحصول علي شهادة (MCSD) في الكمبيوتر مشيرا إلى أن أصغر طفل حصل علي هذه الشهادة في العالم كان عمره 14عاما ويتمني أن يحصل عليها محمود في سن 12 عاما وهو ما يؤكده أساتذته.

ويضيف د.وائل: قمت أيضا بإجراء اختبار ذكاء لمحمود واتضح أنه يحمل رقما قياسيا وهو 151 وأكد تقرير المستشفي أن ذكاءه مفرط بينما متوسط درجة ذكاء أقرانه في حدود 110 - ­ 120 وبداية العبقرية والنبوغ تبدأ من 130

وأشار إلى أن عمة محمود مقيمة في كندا وقدمت أوراقه لأحدى الجامعات الخاصة هناك فقدمت الجامعة لنا عرضا بالهجرة إلي كندا ومنح "محمود" الجنسية الكندية واستكمال دراسته هناك لكننا رفضنا العرض لرغبتنا في البقاء بمصر.

وقالت والدته إنها تخشي عليه من الحسد مثل باقي الأمهات المصريات لكن والده دائما يقول لي وأما بنعمة ربك فحدث، وأنا دائما أدعو أن يحفظه الله وأتركه دائما في رعاية الله.


----------



## tamer (6 أبريل 2009)

*صبي أوزباكستاني يخترع "أفضل محرك في التاريخ"*



*صبي أوزباكستاني يخترع "أفضل محرك في التاريخ" *





المخترع معروف أوفازي​
لفت صبي أوزباكستاني لا يتجاوز عمره 15 عامًا، الأنظار إليه حيث بات قريبًا من أن يصبح نجمًا دوليًا، وذلك بفضل موهبته التي قادته إلى اختراع يبدو العالم الآن في ذروة الحاجة إليه: محرّك سيارة عادي ولا يختلف في شيء عن المحركات التي نعرفها ولكن مع اختلاف واحد ومهمّ وهو أنّه يعمل بالهواء المضغوط. 

وسرعان ما استرعى الصبي اهتمام وسائل الإعلام الدولية رغم أنه كان يشارك فقط في مهرجان للمواهب الشابة نظّمه معهده الواقع في مدينة سمرقند. 

وقالت عائلة الصبي إنّه ومنذ فترة يشير إلى أنّ الأمر "على غاية البساطة" وأوضح قريب له "لقد كنا متأكدين من مواهبه، وكل المدينة تعرف ذلك، ولكن صراحة كنّا نعتقد أنّ الأمر ليس بمثل هذه الأهمية التي تبيناها." 

وفي هذا المهرجان، عرض الصبي معروف أوفوزي مشروعًا فريدًا من نوعه وفاز بالجائزة الأولى بمجرد انتهائه من الكشف عن المحرك الذي حوّره وكيّفه مع أفكاره. 

ونجح معروف في تحويل محرك كلاسيكي يعمل بالبنزين إلى آخر قادر على العمل بالهواء المضغوط. 

والأمر يعدّ إنجازًا فريدًا من نوعه في هذا الظرف العالمي الذي يجمع فيه الجميع على ضرورة التخلّص من المحركات الكلاسيكية بسبب تلويثها للبيئة ونهمها إلى الطاقة الناضبة والغالية جدًا. 

وقال معروف "إنها فكرة كانت تدور في رأسي منذ فترة، ولكنني انتظرت الفرصة من أجل أن أضعها حيّز التطبيق. وأنا فخور بنجاحي وآمل أن أكون بذلك قد ساهمت في تنمية بلدي". 

ويعدّ محرك معروف تقدّمًا فارقًا من نوعه ولا مثيل له من حيث أنّه توصل إلى كيفية استخدام الهواء لتشغيل المحركات. 

وزيادة على ذلك، فإنّ ما يجعله مميّزًا أكثر هو أنّه مزود بخزّان يتزوّد بنفسه من دون الحاجة إلى وسيط حيث يملأ نفسه "بالوقود" المتمثّل ببساطة في الهواء العادي، وذلك عندما تكون السيارة في حال سير، ولذلك فإنه ما من حاجة إلى إنتاج أو توزيع الهواء المضغوط. 

وكان من غير المفاجئ أن ترسل أكبر عمالقة الصناعة الألمانية وفدًا إلى الصبي معروف من أجل الفوز بفكرته.


----------



## tamer (6 أبريل 2009)

*طفل مصري يحقق رقما قياسيا في الاختراعات*

*طفل مصري يحقق رقما قياسيا في الاختراعات *​ 


الطفل المصري عبد الرؤوف حلمي 

حقق الطفل المصري "عبد الرؤوف حلمي" رقما قياسيا في عدد الاختراعات التي وصلت إلى أكثر من 38 اختراعا متنوعا، الأمر الذي جعل العالم كله يشهد له بالنبوغ والعبقرية، وهو لم يتجاوز عمره 14 عاما.

وظهرت موهبة الطفل النابغة وهو في عامه الثامن، عندما كان يقوم بفك الأجهزة الفاسدة بمنزله ويعيد اكتشافها، وبعدها توالت ابتكاراته، حيث اخترع جهازاً لتحلية مياه البحر، وأخر لامتصاص الاحتباس الحرارى، وثالث لاكتشاف تسرب المياه تحت الأرض، كما ابتكر جهازا للكشف المبكر عن الزلازل والتوابع، واخترع كرسي يوفر الحماية والطاقة البشرية للمعاقين، حتى وصل الي 38 اختراعاً، ولا تزال ابتكاراته تتوالى.

ويقول عبد الرؤوف :"إنني استخدم مخلفات البيئة في كل اختراعاتي، وأنا في سن العاشرة قمت بتحويل مسدس لعبة إلى "سشوار" للشعر، وفى نفس العام قمت بعمل "ماكيت" من الكارتون للمدينة المستقبلية، وقلت إنه لن يكون هناك بنزين أو إشارات مرور وأنه سيتم استخدام الطاقة النظيفة، وفزت بهذا الماكيت بالمركز الأول في المسابقة البيئية الكبرى عام 2004، ثم قمت بعمل جهاز لتحلية مياه البحر وقدمته لمحافظة الإسكندرية ومعه تجربة المد والجزر، وكانت آخر اختراعاتي هي مدينة الملاهي وأسميتها مدينة الأحلام وهى عبارة عن مدينة ملاهٍ خيالية بها ألعاب لا يتصورها أحد.. هذه الألعاب تقيس سلامة الأجهزة داخل الجسم وقدمتها في مسابقة على مستوى الجمهورية ضمن أندية العلوم وأحرزت المركز الأول أيضا"ً.

ولفت "عبد الرؤوف" الأنظار إليه عندما اخترع جهازا لقياس الاحتباس الحراري، مما جعل القنصل الأمريكي في القاهرة، يعطيه منحة للدراسة في أمريكا حتى التخرج في الجامعة، وحسب والدة "عبد الرؤوف" : لم يكن هذا هو العرض الوحيد، حيث طلب منه خبير فرنسي قبلها أن يكتب أسماء كل اختراعاته ليسجلها على القمر الصناعي الفرنسي (كيو) الذي انطلق في عام 2007، وقد عرض عليه أيضا، أن يفر له منحة للدراسة باستراليا.


----------



## tamer (13 أبريل 2009)

*البيئة الأسرية للطفل العبقري*

يمثل دور الأسرة في تنمية الموهبة والإبداع تحديا يواجه أسر الموهوبين من أجل توفير البيئة الميسرة لتنمية الموهبة ويعتقد (بلوم ،Bloom 1985) أن الأسرة إذا لم تقم بتشجيع الطفل وتقديره وتوفير المناخ الملائم له في البيت، فإن الموهبة قد تبقى كامنة. 

وأوضح "بلوم" في دراسة أجراها على ( 120 ) موهوبا أظهروا نبوغا في صغرهم في مجالات متنوعة، الفنون, أو السباحة ، أو التنس ، أو الرياضيات، أن دور البيت أهم من دور المدرسة في تنمية الموهبة لدى الطفل.

وعلى الرغم من ذلك فإن غياب دور المدرسة في اكتشاف الموهوبين وتنميتهم, أو قهر الموهبة بإتباعها أساليب تربوية عقيمة سوف يؤدي إلى إعاقة دور الأسرة، حيث لن تستطيع تعويض هذا القصور من جانب المدرسة، ويبين بلوم أن دور الأبوين يتمثل في توفير نماذج إيجابية يقلدها الطفل ، وامتلاك اتجاهات إيجابية نحو العلم والتعلم .

ويمثل رعاية الطفل الموهوب في الأسرة تحديا أخر صعبا للأسرة، وللتعرف على أهم أساليب رعاية الطفل الموهوب في الأسرة لا بد من التعرف على نوعية المشكلات التي تواجهها الأسرة عند وجود طفل موهوب فيها .

وعلى الرغم من أن الدراسات التربوية قد بينت أنه من أهم خصائص البيئة الأسرية التي تنمي الموهبة والإبداع لدى الطفل هي البيئة الثرية ثقافيا والآمنة سيكولوجيا، إلا أن هناك العديد من الدراسات تؤكد أن أسرة الطفل الموهوب في الواقع تواجه العديد من المشكلات مع طفلها الموهوب.

ويبدو أن هناك بعدا غائبا في تربية الطفل الموهوب، وهو عدم مراعاة احتياجاته العاطفية والنفسية، ففي إحدى الدراسات التي أجريت على أسر الأطفال الموهوبين في جامعة (Purdue) تبين أن الموهبة ليست بالضرورة خبر سار سواء كان ذلك للطفل أم للأسرة, بسبب بعض المشكلات العاطفية والاجتماعية التي يواجهها الطفل الموهوب.

ويبدو أن المشكلة الرئيسة التي تواجه أسرة الطفل الموهوب هي عدم فهم الأسرة لدورها في رعايته وفي جهلها لأسلوب التعامل الصحيح معه، ولقد عبر (هاكني) عن هذه المشكلة بقوله إن أسرة الطفل الموهوب لا تدري كيف تتعامل مع طفلها الموهوب الذي يحتاج إلى فهم متعمق، وأساليب خاصة في التعامل، وأنها تتعامل معه على أساس معايير الطفل العادي، لذلك تشعر بالحيرة عندما لا تفلح معه هذه الأساليب في التربية.

ولقد أكد (جولمان) من خلال النموذج الذي اقترحه والذي اسماه بالذكاء العاطفي أن تربية الذكاء العاطفي لدى الأطفال لا تقل أهمية عن تربية الذكاء العقلي.

إن العديد من الأفراد الموهوبين الذين يتمتعون بنسبة ذكاء مرتفعة قد يفشلون في الحياة العملية إذا لم يمتلكوا الذكاء العاطفي الذي يجعلهم أكثر قدرة على التعامل مع مشاعر الفشل في الإحباط والغضب والانفعال، وأكثر قدرة على التعاطف مع الآخرين، وعلى استخدام المهارات الاجتماعية التي تجعلهم أكثر كفاية في حل المشكلات.

وأوضح (روس) أنه كلما كانت الفجوة في القدرات العقلية للطفل الموهوب كبيرة بينه وبين أفراد أسرته كان تأثير الطفل الموهوب أكبر سلبية عليها.

وفي دراسة على عدد من أسر الأطفال العباقرة بين الدروس المستفادة من البيئة المبكرة للأطفال العباقرة، الذين أظهروا موهبة خارقة في سن مبكرة ، خرجت بعض النتائج على النحو الآتي : 

1- الدرس الأول المستفاد من البيئة الأسرية المبكرة للطفل العبقري هو أن شغف الطفل بالتعلم كان بمنزلة عمله اليومي في ظل أبوين يمتلكان توقعات عالية جدا لأداء طفليهما العبقري. فعلى سبيل المثال كانا والدي أحد الأطفال مصممين مسبقا. حتى قبل ولادة طفليهما أنه سوف يكون عبقريا، وكانا يوفران له البيئة المحفزة للإبداع . فعلى سبيل المثال أم المهندس العبقري (فرانك رايت) وضعت منذ ولادته على جدران حجرته صور تصميمات هندسية.

2- الدرس الثاني من حياة الأطفال العباقرة أن بيئتهم الأسرية كانت تتسم بالصرامة والضغط الشديدين لدفع الطفل نحو التميز. مثل ( نوربرت واينر ) الذي كتب في سيرته الذاتية أنه قد قضى سنوات طفولة تعيسة في صراع مع والديه للحصول على استقلاليته، فقد كانا يفرضان عليا حماية زائدة، وحياة انعزالية.
ويبدو أن أسر هؤلاء الأطفال تستثمر قدرا هائلا من الجهد والطاقة في الطفل، خوفا على موهبته من الضياع، وبأسلوب مبالغ فيه، والطفل المبدع لا يستطيع أن يتنفس إلا في جو مليء بالحرية ولا يمكن لموهبته أن تنمو وتزدهر إلا في مناخ يتيح له الاستقلالية الاعتماد على النفس، لذا فان الصراع الأسري بين الطفل الموهوب وأسرته يحتدم عندما يعيش الطفل الموهوب في هذا النوع من الأسر.

3- الدرس الثالث المستفاد هو أن الأطفال العباقرة يأتون من أسر يتمتع أحد الوالدين أو كلاهما بمستوي عالي من التعليم، ويشعر بتقدير وحماس شديدين للعلم، إلا انه يصر على دفع طفله منذ الصغر على التحصيل العلمي والتفوق الدراسي.


----------



## tamer (14 أبريل 2009)

*سيارة برمائية فريدة في مواصفاتها كويتية مئة بالمئة*



*سيارة برمائية فريدة في مواصفاتها كويتية مئة بالمئة 



السيارة البرمائية الجديدة "هولي 4" *
​
تمكن المخترع الكويتي حسين الهولي من الحصول على براءة اختراع عن سيارة برمائية مزودة بكل وسائل السلامة، كما بإمكانها أن تسير في المياه الضحلة وفي أي ظروف بحرية سواء بالمد أو بالجزر ودوي أي إعاقة.

يقول الهولي: "فكرة السيارة البرمائية جاءتني بعدما واجهتني صعوبات كثيرة لبعض المواقع في البحر، خصوصا محادق جزيرة فيلكا أثناء نصب العدة، وايضا كثيرا ما تواجه الصيادين أو هواة الصيد مواقع طينية أو رملية وغيرها من الصعوبات والمشقة التي تواجهنا في محادق جزيرة فيلكا، ومنها انطلقت بفكرة وتصميم سيارة جديدة يمكن تجميعها وإعدادها لتكون بهذا الشكل المناسب، وأطلقت عليها اسم "هولي 4"، التي شاركني في تصميمها علي المحيطيب الذي زودني بمعلومات وأفكار ساهمت في نجاح فكرة هذه السيارة، التي بدأت في اختراعها منذ أكثر من ستة أشهر من العمل المتواصل والجهد، حتى أخرجتها بهذه الصورة".

أما عن أهم مميزات السيارة "هولي 4" فهو تصميمها الانسيابي غير القابل للانقلاب تحت أي ظروف مناخية أثناء الإبحار فيها، كما أنها تسير على اليابسة والماء بمحرك واحد فقط، واختار المخترع هيكلا ذا محرك خلفي ساعده بدمج قوة الدفع بالماء بالمحرك نفسه، وذلك بعمل ناقل حركة بالاتجاه المعاكس لناقل الحركة الموجود، ومن الممكن وبسهولة أثناء سير البرمائية على اليابسة أن تدخل البحر مباشرة ومن أي اتجاه دون الحاجة إلى مساعدة خارجية، كما أنها لا تتأثر بالأمواج. 

وأضاف: "السيارة هولي 4 لا تزال في طور التطوير، فهناك العديد من التعديلات والإضافات التي اكتشفناها أثناء تجربتها للمرة الأولى، وأنا والمحيطيب في تفكير متواصل من أجل زيادة سرعة السيارة في الماء، بالإضافة إلى تهيئتها للحصول على ترخيص للسير على اليابسة، لأنها إلى الآن لا يوجد لها ترخيص بذلك".


----------



## tamer (14 أبريل 2009)

*مجمع لتحلية مياه البحر باستخدام الطاقة المتجددة*



*مجمع لتحلية مياه البحر باستخدام الطاقة المتجددة 



مراحل عمل الابتكار الجديد *
​
ابتكر المصري أحمد محمد سيد محفوظ مجمعا متكاملا لتحليه مياه البحر المالحة باستخدام الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة، ويعتمد المجمع في الأساس على تنقية المياه المالحة من الشوائب ومن ثم يتم رفعها باستخدام طاقة الرياح إلى خزان مؤقت ثم يتم تسخينها وتبخيرها بالطاقة الشمسية ثم تكثف ويتم تجميعها في خزان آخر للاستخدام.

ويشرح محفوظ فكرته قائلا: "تدخل المياه عبر الفلتر الذى ينقيها من الشوائب (مثل الرمال والكائنات البحرية) لتملأ البئر، بعدها تدير الرياح دوارة الرياح لتصل الحركة عبر محور إلى المضخة التى تقوم برفع المياه المالحة من البئر إلى الخزان الأول من البولى إيثيلين بسعة 2 متر مكعب وفى حالة امتلائه يفيض الماء عبر ماسورة للفائض، ووتوالى العمليات إلى أن نحصل على خزان من المياه العذبة المقطرة في نهاية المطاف، أما الفائض من المياه المالحة في مسطح التبخير فيخرج إلى البحر وفى فترة الليل يستمر تدفق المياه داخل المجمع بالكامل (السخانات والمواسير ومسطح التبخير) بحيث تتم عملية تنظيف ذاتي للمجمع من أي ترسبات ملحية متكونة خلال فترات النهار".

وعن أهمية الفكرة يقول المبتكر المصري: "يمكن تلخيص قيمة الابتكار في سهولة التنفيذ والصيانة نظراً لبساطة التقنيات المستخدمة في التركيب والتشغيل، يتفق مع اتجاهات التوسع الأفقي وتنمية المناطق الساحلية واحتياجاتها، كما أنه يحافظ على البيئة فلا يترك أي مخلفات ضارة تلوثها ويحافظ على الصحة العامة، غير أنه اقتصادي في تكلفته مقارنة بالمصادر الأخرى لمياه الشرب، بالإضافة إلى توفر الخامات التي سيتم تصنيع الابتكار بها حيث يمكن تجميعها وتصنيعها محلياً في أي دولة".

أما مكونات الابتكار الجديد فهي فلتر صناعة محلية / عوامة إرشادية / سلسلة ربط العوامة / مواسير مياه (P.V.C)2بوصة / مواسير مياه (P.V.C)1/2بوصة / وصلات مواسير(P.V.C) حرف (T) / وصلات مواسير(P.V.C) حرف (L) / محابس (بلية) / خزانات مياه بولى إيثيلين سعة 2م مكعب / دوارة رياح (تصنيع أو تجميع محلى) أو (استيراد) / طلمبة رفع مياه / سخانات شمسية بدون خزان / مسطح تبخير مياه بطاقة الشمس.


----------



## tamer (14 أبريل 2009)

*روبوت يساعد المعاقين في أعمال المنزل وآخر لإطفاء الحرائق *
​



انسان آلي (روبوت) 

توصل المخترع المصري "أحمد محمود الخواجة" إلى اختراع روبوت لمساعدة المعاقين في تنظيف السجاد والحوائط والأسرة وكذلك يساعد في تلبية الاحتياجات الضرورية كالكتب وأكواب المياه وماكينة الحلاقة بالإضافة إلى مساعدة الفتيات في تطريز المنسوجات وغسيل الأواني. 

ويتكون الروبوت المبتكر من جهاز له ذراعان يبلغ طوله وعرضه 75 سنتيمتر ووزنه يتراوح مابين 22 كيلو إلي 25 كيلو ويستخدمه المعاق عن طريق ريموت كنترول. 

واستغرق المخترع المصري في تنفيذ هذا الروبوت أكثر من 6 شهور داخل وحدة العلوم بمركز سوزان مبارك الاستكشافي، ونال الروبوت الجديد استحسان المسئولين وطالبوا بضرورة تبني الهيئات العلمية له لأنه يقلل من معاناة المعاقين ويخفف العبء عن كاهلهم في ممارسة أمور حياتهم اليومية. 

كما اخترع " الخواجة" إنسان آلي لإطفاء الحرائق يمكنه دخول الأماكن الوعرة ويبلغ طوله 150 سنتيمترا وعرضه 120 سنتيمترا ومزود بكاميرا صغيرة إطارها الخارجي من الزجاج الحراري لتحمل درجات الحرارة العالية كما انه يصعد السلالم وله قدره فائقة علي فتح الأبواب المغلقة ومزود بأسطوانة إطفاء داخلية ويتم التحكم فيه من خلال ريموت كنترول وشاشة توجيه لمتابعة خط سيره. 

واشترك أحمد الخواجة في العديد من المسابقات العلمية وحقق مراكز متقدمة كما حصل علي المركز الأول في مسابقة "روبوكون" التي نظمتها وزارتا الإعلام والثقافة ويقوم بتمثيل مصر في مسابقة "روبوكون" العالمية.


----------



## tamer (15 أبريل 2009)

*الكشف عن أول سيارة يمكنها الطيران*




ظل صداع الأزمات المرورية هاجسا مؤرقا لكثير من حكومات دول العالم، قبل المواطنين أنفسهم نتيجة للعديد من الصعوبات التي تجعل من مهمة مواجهة هذه المشكلة أزمة حقيقية في كثير من الأوقات. ورغم المحاولات العديدة التي يتم بذلها بشكل متواصل بغرض التغلب على تلك المشكلة، إلا أنها في النهاية لا تحقق الهدف المرجو والمطلوب. لكن وبفضل التطور التكنولوجي الدائم في مختلف المجالات، زف باحثون أميركيون بشرى سارة لجميع قائدي المركبات حول العالم بكشفهم عن أن الحلم الذي طال انتظاره بقيادة مركبات يمكنها تجاوز حدود السير التقليدية والسير جوا ً هروبا من الزحام المروري، قد بات قريب المنال، حيث أعلنوا عن تمكنهم من تطوير أول سيارة قادرة على الطيران في العالم وسوف يتم إخضاعها لأول تجربة جوية خلال الشهر المقبل.

لكن ما قد يكون بمثابة الخبر السيئ للمستخدمين هو أنها ستحتاج لطريق مستو تصل مسافته إلى 1700 قدم قبل الإقلاع، كما أن سعر الواحدة منها سيصل إلى 132 ألف إسترليني. ومن جانبهم، قال مخترعو هذه السيارة ومن بينهم مهندسون سابقون في وكالة ناسا لأبحاث الفضاء إنها قد تمثل أخيرا ً إنجازا ً لحلم لطالما طال انتظاره - وهو التمتع بفرصة السفر عن طريق الجو على الفور في أي وقت. وقالت تقارير صحافية إن تلك السيارة الجديدة التي يطلق عليها " the Terrafugia Transition" التي يقال إنها أول سيارة تطير في العالم مزودة بجناحين التي تطبق وتفرد بطريقة آلية بمجرد الضغط على أحد الأزرار – يتوقع لها أن تعمل بالكفاءة نفسها سواء كانت تسير على البر أو في الجو.





وأضاف القائمون على السيارة أن بإمكانها أن تتحول من سيارة برية مكونة من مقعدين إلى طائرة في غضون خمس عشرة ثانية فقط. وإذا ما تجاوزت السيارة أول اختبار طيران لها، فمن المتوقع لها أن تهبط بصالات العرض في غضون ثمانية عشر شهر تقريبا ً. وقالت الشركة المنتجة لها إنه من السهل تشغيلها لأنها تستهلك وقودا عاديا خاليا من الرصاص وسوف تتمكن من الوقوف في الجاراج المخصص لها.
وأوضح كارل ديتريخ، مدير شركة "Terrafugia " الموجودة في ولاية ماساتشوستس الأميركية :" تمثل تلك السيارة أول تصميم فعلي متكامل حيث للأجنحة أن تطبق وتفرد بشكل أوتوماتيكي وجميع الأجزاء موجودة في مركبة واحدة ". كما أن السيارة الجديدة مزودة بالفرامل نفسها التي تبلغ قوة محركها مئة حصان – قوة سيارة الفورد فييستا نفسها – على الأرض وفي الجو. وبحسب الشركة، فإن السيارة سيكون بإمكانها الطيران حتى ارتفاع يصل إلى 500 ميل بخزان واحد من البنزين بسرعة صاروخية تصل إلى 115 ميلا في الساعة. لكن وإلى الآن، لم يتم اختبارها سوى على الطرق البرية بسرعة وصلت إلى 90 ميلا في الساعة تقريبا ً.
وقال كارل إنه تلقى إلى الآن 40 طلبا لشراء تلك السيارة رغم سعرها المرتفع، الذي يكافئ السعر الخاص بسيارتي بينتلي وفيراري. وقال :" هذا السعر بالنسبة إلى طائرة يعد سعرا معقولا للغاية، لكن بالنسبة إلى سيارة هو سعر باهظ جدا ً ". ولا يعيب هذا الاختراع سوي عيبين هما رخصة القيادة الجوية الخاصة بالطيارين والمكان الذي يكون بإمكان القائد الإقلاع منه. وأشارت التقارير إلى أن المكان القانوني الوحيد في الولايات المتحدة للإقلاع منه سيرا ًعلى الطريق هو ألاسكا. ومع هذا يشعر كارل بتفاؤل لمستقبل مبهر ينتظر سيارته.


----------



## RADA2009 (15 أبريل 2009)

*اعمال*

اعمال مساحية خاصة بجهاز ال gps


----------



## tamer (15 أبريل 2009)

rada2009 قال:


> اعمال مساحية خاصة بجهاز ال gps


 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## tamer (16 أبريل 2009)

*حملة توفير الطاقة.. حلول مبتكرة*




فاتورة الكهرباء .. شكوى شهرية دائمة...ازدادت حدتها بعد الارتفاع الرهيب الذي شهدته أسعار البترول في الفترة الأخيرة حتى بلغ سعر البرميل 115 دولاراً. هذه الشكوى الدائمة دفعت عددا من الجهات والشركات لإطلاق حملة توفير للطاقة تحت شعار "غير قليل ... ووفر كتير".
وكان من الضروري البحث عن أفكار جديدة لمساعدة الأسر والأفراد داخل المجتمع لتغيير نمط حياتهم اليومية، وإتباع أساليب بسيطة لتجنب تأثير الارتفاعات المستمرة في الأسعار.

وتنطلق الحملة القومية لتوفير الطاقة في توقيت مناسب تماماً، حيث يشهد الجميع ارتفاعات متواصلة في أسعار الطاقة. كما تشير الأوضاع الحالية إلي مواصلة الاتجاه نحو مزيد من الارتفاع. وقد جاءت الحملة لتمثل نداءاً عاجلاً لمساعدة الأفراد والأسر داخل المجتمع للتوفير في استهلاك الطاقة.
وتتميز هذه الحملة بأنها تقوم على شراكة متكاملة بين القطاع العام متمثلا في وزارة الدولة لشئون البيئة، والصندوق الاجتماعي للتنمية، والقطاع الخاص والذي يمثله في الحملة شركة بروكتر وجامبل ، وسيمنس، وميراكو كارير، حيث أصبح القطاع الخاص يتفهم جيدا احتياجات المستهلكين، فقرر المشاركة في هذه الحملة بدور إيجابي أكثر من مجرد الرعاية، وهو الالتزام بتقديم منتجات تقلل من استهلاك الطاقة بالصورة التي تساعد ربة المنزل علي التوفير في الفاتورة الشهرية للكهرباء.
وعلي سبيل المثال جاء إطلاق منتج إريال الجديد كخطوة رائدة في المساعدة على توفير الطاقة. فالمنتج الجديد بتركيبية الفريدة يوفر 90 % من الكهرباء التي تستهلكها عملية الغسيل عند الغسيل علي البارد عند درجة 30.
ويؤكد الخبراء أنه بالرغم من أن 100 % من الصناعات اللازمة لنمو وتحريك الاقتصاد تعتمد على الطاقة كعنصر أساسي، إلا أن تعدد مظاهر استهلاك الطاقة في الحياة اليومية للأفراد والأسر جعلت عمليات ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة تقوم بشكل أساسي علي الأفراد، بصفتهم من أهم الشرائح استخداماً للطاقة في الحياة اليومية، حيث يقدر استهلاك القطاع العائلي بنحو 40% من إجمالي استهلاك الكهرباء على المستوى القومي، لذلك يعد هذا القطاع من أهم القطاعات استخداماً للطاقة.
وأشاروا إلى أن نجاح أي مبادرة لن يأتي إلا من خلال إيمان جميع شرائح المجتمع بها، وهو ما يدعو إلى ضرورة التوعية بأهمية ترشيد استهلاك الكهرباء، وتأثير ذلك على تخفيض فاتورة الكهرباء وميزانية الأسرة.
وتأتى الخطوة الأولى في ترشيد الطاقة أولاً من الأفراد الذين يستخدمونها في مجالات عديدة من أجل وضع حد لاشتعال فاتورة الكهرباء. ويمكنهم بإتباع خطوات بسيطة تحقيق هذا الهدف.
وحول الطرق العملية للتخلص من الشكوى الدائمة من فاتورة الكهرباء الشهرية، يرى الخبراء أن هذه الشكوى تعود لبعض السلوكيات الخاطئة، لذلك يجب الالتزام ببعض الخطوات المهمة التي تساهم في تغيير العادات اليومية للتمكن من مواجهة هذه المشكلة الكبيرة. فيجب الحرص علي دراسة الأشياء التي يحتاجها المستهلك واختيار المنتجات التي تساهم في تقليل استهلاك الطاقة، والحفاظ علي البيئة.
وأكد الخبراء أن ذلك لا يعنى أن المستهلك بحاجة إلى تغيير أجهزته الكهربائية، ولكنه بحاجة إلى تقييم واختيار المنتجات المناسبة لهذه الأجهزة. فعلى سبيل المثال يمكنك استخدام اللمبات الفلورسنت، واستخدام مساحيق الغسيل التي تعمل على البارد، وكذلك عدم الإفراط في تشغيل أجهزة التكييف حيث يسهم ذلك في توفير الكهرباء التي يستهلكها جهاز التكييف، والتأكد من إغلاق الأبواب والنوافذ وأي فتحات في الجدران أثناء تشغيل المكيف. ويجب أيضاً الاهتمام بتنظيف (الفلتر) بصفة دورية كل أسبوعين.
فبالنسبة لأجهزة التكييف يجب أن تتناسب قوة أجهزة التكييف مع مساحات الغرف، و ضبط منظم الحرارة (الترموستات) على الدرجة المعتدلة (عند 23 درجة) ، لأن ضبطه على الدرجة القصوى يؤدي إلى تكون الجليد في الجهاز، وبالتالي تقل كفاءته ويزداد استهلاكه للكهرباء. ومن الضروري كذلك إجراء الفحص الدوري للجهاز للتأكد من سلامة الأجزاء الداخلية، وعدم وجود تسرب لغاز الفيريون.ويعد التكييف من الأجهزة ذات الاستهلاك العالي للطاقة. حيث يستهلك الجهاز الواحد 2400 وحدة حرارية بطاقة 400 وات في الساعة، وهو رقم يعادل تقريباً الطاقة المستخدمة في إضاءة 250 لمبة فلورسنت عادية.
أما بالنسبة للغسالة الفول أتوماتيك، فيرى الخبراء أنه يمكن لربة المنزل المساهمة في هذه الحملة باستخدام المسحوق المناسب ذي الجودة العالية. وقد ظهر مؤخراً مسحوق يعمل في الماء البارد وهو مايعنى عدم الحاجة لاستهلاك الكهرباء والمياه في عملية التسخين التي تحتاجها المساحيق التقليدية، وبذلك يتم توفير جزء كبير من الطاقة المستخدمة.
كما أن اختيار الغسالة ذات الحلة المصنوعة من مادة الأستنلس ستيل غير القابلة للصدأ مهم جداً، لأن المياه الساخنة المستخدمة في الغسيل يمكن أن تتسبب في إصابة الحلة الداخلية بالصدأ. وحتى تتمكن ربة المنزل من الحفاظ علي كفاءة الغسالة يجب عليها إجراء عمليات صيانة دورية للغسالة كل 3 شهور. وبذلك تساهم ربة المنزل في الإقلال من استهلاك الكهرباء والماء.
ويعتبر استخدام السخان المنزلي حيوياً وضرورياً خلال موسم الشتاء الذي أصبح أكثر برودة. ويتطلب ذلك ضرورة تنفيذ بعض الإرشادات المهمة. فيجب الحرص على فصل الكهرباء عن السخان، وعدم وجود تسرب في توصيلات المياه الساخنة. كما يجب الالتزام بإجراء عمليات نظافة دورية لخزان المياه بالسخان لإزالة التراكمات الداخلية، والتأكد من سلامة وصلاحية العازل الحراري الداخلي، وذلك لضمان الكفاءة العالية للسخان وبالتالي استهلاك كهرباء أقل.


----------



## tamer (16 أبريل 2009)

*جهاز تكييف مصري يوفر الطاقة الكهربائية*




القاهرة : تمكن المهندس المصري محمود السيد الليثي من ابتكار تكييف "آيس كول" يستهلك طاقة كهربائية لا تعادل ثلث الطاقة المستخدمة للتكييفات العادية، بضجيج أقل، ويعمل بأنواع مختلفة من الفريون، وحصل على براءة اختراع من المملكة العربية السعودية والتي يعمل بها حالياً.
وجهاز التكييف المبتكر من طراز شباك مركزي مختلف القدرات، ومن مميزاته أنه يستهلك 0.8 كيلو واط من الكهرباء أي ما يعادل 30% من استهلاك أجهزة التكييف العادية، ويعمل بمصدر كهربائي 110 فولت، أو 220، كما أنه يستخدم أنواع مختلفة من غاز الفريون، ومستوى ضجيجه أقل من الأجهزة التقليدية و60%.

ومن مميزات التكييف أيضاً أنه يحقق قدرة تبريد فعلية على اختلاف درجة الحرارة الخارجية، كما أنه أكثر أماناً ووزنه أقل نسبياً، مما يسهل تركيبه وصيانته، غير أن تكلفته اقتصادية إلى حد كبير إذا ما قورنت بمثيله.
ويتيح التكييف المبتكر إمكانية التحكم في درجة الحرارة المطلوبة، كما يتيح التحكم بالسرعات، غير أنه متاح بإمكانية إضافة خاصية التحكــم بالتشغيل عن بعد، التكييف أيضاً أقل تكثيفاً لمياه الصرف من الخلف.


----------



## tamer (16 أبريل 2009)

*التصوير السونوغرافي ثلاثي الأبعاد خطر على الجنين*

ان أجهزة السونوغرافيا ثلاثية الابعاد ورباعية الأبعاد مع استخدام محفظة وإرسال الطاقة من ثلاث زوايا مختلفة داخل جسم الحامل فانه لجانب إيجاد صور ثلاثية الابعاد، يتسبب كذلك في أخطار مثل الإضرار بحلزون السمع في أذن الجنين.
هذا ما ذكره الدكتور محمد مهدي آرسته، الطبيب المتخصص والأستاذ الجامعي، الذي أضاف:

لقد أدخلت أجهزة السونوغرافيا هذه، منذ نحو ثلاث سنوات إلى ايران ويستفاد منها كما يرى المتخصصون، على الاكثر في حالات غير ضرورية من قبل الحوامل، وهذه الاجهزة خلافاً لما يتصورن مصحوبة دوماً باخطار لا تعوض للجنين. وقال:
يستخدم الجهاز للحصول على صورة مناسبة مما تسنى من الطاقة، وان عدم الافادة الصحيحة وغير اللازمة من هذا الجهاز قد يعرض الحامل لاضرار لا تعوض.. فزيادة ابقاء الجهاز على بطن الام فان الجهاز يعمل مثلما يعمل الميكرو فر (الفرن الصغير) وانه نظرياً قادر على غلي سائل الأمنيوتيك أو كيس الماء المحيط بالجنين ويعرض ألياف بدنه للأذى.
وأضاف الدكتور محمد مهدي آرسته: في كل حالات الإجهاض التي حصلت بعد التصوير الشعاعي او التصوير السونوغرافي الملون بنوعيه الثلاثي و رباعي الابعاد لو حظ أن تحت جلد الاجنة، فقاعات هوائية وبقع جلدية، وقد اثبتت الدراسات المختلفة كذلك انه نظراً للطاقة الفائقة جداً، قد يعرض حلزون السمع في اذن الجنين لاضرار جدية.
وقال الدكتور آرسته أيضاً: إن لزوم اللجوء لهذا النوع من التصوير الشعاعي (السونوغرافي) في حالات محدودة جداً مثل تشخيص من يعانون من شق الشفه (شقوق الشفه) او من أمراض العظام الجنينية. وأضاف:
في كل هذه الحالات يتم في المرحلة الاولى، التصوير السونوغرافي العادي ويؤذن الطبيب المتخصص وحده باجراء التصوير السونوغرافي ثلاثي الابعاد او رباعي الابعاد
وعقب الدكتور محمد مهدي آرسته، الاستاذ الجامعي المتخصص في التصوير الشعاعي قوله: نظراً للتعليمات الجارية في اوروبا واميركا، فان الامهات الحاملات، يرفضن التصوير السونوغرافي حتى المعمول او المتعارف منه... وفي انجلترة لا يزيد هذا التصوير عن المرة الواحدة وذلك لتحديد تاريخ الولادة... وفي بلد مثل الولايات المتحدة الاميركية لا تتم عملية التصوير الشعاعي (السونوغرافي) ولو مرة واحدة إلا بطلب الام.
وقال : بينما في ايران تتكرر العملية مرات خلال فترة الحمل وهي غالباً ما تتم باصرار الحوامل ولتشخيص جنس الجنين بينما أن هذا الامر لا ضرورة له.
وخلص الدكتور محمد مهدي آرسته إلى القول: يخضع التصوير الشعاعي (السونوغرافي) ثلاثي الأبعاد ورباعي الأبعاد في المراحل الاولية لدراسة علمية ولم يتم التأكد من مدى مفعوله العلمي في الكثير من الحالات وقد تظهر آثاره الهدامة في السنين اللاحقة، فعليه يجب تجنب استخدامه دون إستشاره الطبيب المتخصص.


----------



## tamer (20 أبريل 2009)

*التدريبات أثناء الحمل "تفيد الجنين"*

أظهرت دراسة جديدة ان ممارسة المرأة الحامل للرياضة يمكن أن تكون مفيدة لتطور طفلها إلى جانب كونها مفيدة لها. 
ووجد فريق ـ من جامعة مدينة كانساس للطب والعلوم البيولوجية في الولايات المتحدة برئاسة الدكتورة ليندا ماي ـ أن للرياضة علاقة بتطور أفضل للجهاز العصبي للجنين وسلامة قلبه. 
وسيقوم فريق البحث بعرض نتائجه على المؤتمر الذي تنظمه الجمعية الفسيولوجية الأمريكية في نيويورك. 
طريقة البحث 
وأجريت الدراسة على 26 سيدة تتراوح أعمارهن بين العشرين والخامسة والثلاثين وكن في الأسابيع السادسة والثلاثين إلى الثامنة والثلاثين من حملهن. 
واستخدم العلماء جهازا يقيس المجال المغناطيسي الذي يتولد عن النشاط الكهربائي لمعدلات دقات قلبي الأم والجنين. 
كما يلتقط الجهاز أنشطة الجنين بما في ذلك التنفس وحركة الجسم والمص والفواق "الزغطة". 
وتنفس الجنين هو حركة "تدريب" حيث يستعد الطفل داخل الرحم للتنفس الفعلي بعد ولادته. 
كما يدلل تنفس الجنين على مدى حسن تطور جهازيه التنفسي والعصبي. 
ومن التدريبات الرياضية التي تم دراستها المشي المتوسط إلى السريع وركوب العجلة الثابتة والجري لمدة 30 دقيقة على الأقل، ثلاث مرات أسبوعيا، وتجاوزت كثيرات من الحوامل الخاضعات للدراسة هذه المدة. 
وقالت الدكتورة ماي إن هناك حاجة لدراسة عدد أكبر من الحالات ولمتابعة صحة الأطفال بعد ولادتهم. 
وأشارت إلى أن فهم كيفية تطوير الجهاز العصبي للأطفال قد يساعد في فهم مرض وفاة الرضع فجأة أثناء نومهم. 
وقالت إن بعض الباحثين ربطوا بين المرض وخلل ما في الجهاز العصبي مما يؤثر على التنفس . 
وأشارت الطبيبة أيضا إلى أنه لم يتم التوصل إلى دلائل علمية تحدد الحد الأدنى المطلوب من التدريبات الرياضية للحوامل.


----------



## tamer (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*مخترع أردني يقود انقلابا في صناعة السيارات العالمية*

توصل المخترع الأردني محمد اسندر إلى ابتكار محرك جديد اعتبره متخصصو ميكانيكا السيارات "اختراعا فذا"، فطبقا لنتائج تجربته العملية تزيد قوة المحرك المبتكر عن المحركات التقليدية بأكثر من 22 ضعفا، كما أنه يقلل من استهلاك الوقود بنسب تتراوح ما بين 60-70%، هذا فضلا عن صغر حجمه، حيث اختصر المخترع عدد قطعه لـ150 قطعة بدلا من ثلاثة آلاف قطعة هي مجموع القطع في المحركات الأخرى، والمحرك الجديد رباعي الأسطوانات، وسعته 800 cc، ويعمل بنظام الدحرجة، ويمكن استعمال أنواع الوقود كافة في تشغيله. 

يقول إسندر: "المحرك الذي قمت بابتكاره كان حصيلة ثلاث سنوات من الجهد المضني، ووفقت في تنفيذه على شكل محرك رباعي الأشواط، ويعمل بنظام (الدحرجة) وتبريد الهواء، ويمتاز بأنه يقلل من انبعاث الغازات الضارة بالبيئة بشكل غير مسبوق ويتغلب على مشاكل التبريد و"التشحيم" التي تواجه المحركات التقليدية، كما أنه يقلل من استهلاك الوقود بشكل كبير فنحو "20" لترا من البنزين تكفي لسير المركبة مسافة 700كم، غير أنه يمكن أن تزيد نسبة استهلاك البنزين في حال تطوير علبة سرعات مناسبة".


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (16 أكتوبر 2009)

اخبار حلوةوجميله ومفيييييييييييييييييده وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tamer (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*مصر تطلق أول نطاق عربي على الإنترنت*







قال وزير الاتصلات المصري طارق كامل إن مصر ستفتح أول نطاق باللغة العربية على شبكة الإنترنت.

وأعلن كامل أن النطاق سيكتب هكذا ".مصر" (نقطة مصر).
وصرح الوزير المصري بالقول: "إنها لحظة عظيمة بالنسبة لنا... الإنترنت الذي يتكلم عربي".
ويأتي الإعلان بعد أسابيع من موافقة المجلس العالمي المنظم للإنترنت المعروف اختصارا باسم "إيكان" على السماح بإنشاء عناوين على الشبكة الدولية للمعلومات بحروف غير لاتينية، ستكون أولها بالعربية والصينية. وعلى الصعيد العالمي تشير الإحصاءات إلى أن أكثر من نصف مستخدمي الإنترنت، الذين يقدر عددهم بحوالي مليار ونصف المليار شخص، يتحدثون لغات لا تكتب بحروف لاتينية.
ويقول المراقبون إن القرار سيكون التغيير الأكبر في وجه الشبكة الانترنت منذ اختراعها قبل 40 عاما.

*"استغراب"*

وقال كامل -الذي وردت تصريحاته قبيل انعقاد منتدى التدبير الحكومي عبر الانترنت في منتجع شرم الشيخ- إن الإعلان الرسمي حول النطاق الجديد سيصدر الاثنين، وسيبدأ العمل بالنطاق في منتصف الليلة بالتوقيت المحلي (العاشرة ليلا بتوقيت جرينتش).
وأوضح الوزير المصري قائلا إن تسجيل النطاق: "سيمنح سبلا جديدة للابتكار والاستثمار والنمو".
لكن الجمعيات المعنية بالدفاع عن حقوق الإنسان حذرت من السجل المصري فيما يتعلق بحرية التعبير عبر الإنترنت، بعد سلسلة الاعتقالات في صفوف المدونين المصريين بحجة "الحفاظ على الأمن".
وقد احتجت منظمة مراسلون بلا حدود على اختيار مصر لاستضافة المنتدى واعربت عن "استغرابها".
وقالت المنظمة في بيان لها صدر يوم الأحد: " انه من المذهل ان تكلف حكومة تعادي بوضوح مستخدمي الانترنت بتنظيم اول اجتماع عالمي حول مستقبل الانترنت".
ويقدر عدد مستخدمي الإنترنت في مصر بحوالي 15 مليون (من أصل 80 مليون نسمة).


----------



## tamer (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*ميدالية فضية لاختراع إماراتي في معرض جنيف الدولي *






د. عواد الخلف​
حصل المخترع الدكتور عواد الخلف من جامعة الشارقة على ميدالية فضية عن اختراعه القراءة في الظلام من خلال حبر حساس للمجال الكهربائي في معرض جنيف الدولي السابع والثلاثين الذي شاركت فيه 45 دولة. 

وشارك د. عواد في اختراعه كل من أنس يوسف من أمبيريال كوليدج في بريطانيا ومريم الجلاف، وقام الانوفيشن سنتر في أمبيريال كولج بتبني الاختراع و تسجيله كنونبروفجنال باتنت، ويذكر أن الامبيريال كولج مصنفة دوليا كثالث أقوى جامعة في العالم وهي الأولى في تخصصها في بريطانيا وأن مركز الاختراعات بالامبيريال كولج لا يتبنى الاختراع الذي يقدم إليه إلا بعد دراسة مستفيضة لجدوى الابتكار و فائدته و يقوم المركز بحمايته وتسجيله في مكاتب براءات الاختراع المختلفة كما أنه يقوم بتسويق الابتكار من خلال التفاوض مع جهات مختصة بذلك.

وقد حظي هذه الاختراع بإقبال شديد، نظرا لأن المخترعين لم يكتفوا بتسجيل اختراعهم وحمايته من خلال الامبيريال كولج بل حضروا نموذجا من الحبر بألوان مختلفة وقاموا بعرض عملي لإنارة الحبر الذي من طبيعته أنه حساس للمجال الكهربائي وللأشعة الفوق بنفسجية كذلك. 
أما عن استخدامات هذا الاختراع فهي كثيرة جدا منها طباعة كتب بواسطة هذه المادة وقراءتها دون الحاجة لمصباح أو كهرباء ويكفي وجود مجال كهربائي في غلاف الكتاب أو في طاولة القراءة في الطائرات أو القطارات كما أنه يصلح لعلامات التنبيه التي تستخدم حاليا النيون عند انطفاء الكهرباء، و باستخدام هذه التقنية سترى العلامة أو التنبيه دون لكهرباء، كذا العلامات التي توضع في الطرق و التي تستخدم العكس الفوسفوري للإضاءة يمكنها استخدام هذه التقنية فتصبح العلامة واضحة و مقروءة دون الحاجة لإضاءة حتى تعكسها العلامة.

وهناك استخدامات أخرى عديدة كحبر يوضع في الأقلام للكتابة ويمكن طباعة المصحف بهذه المادة لقراءته في الظلام أو في البلدان الفقيرة التي ليس فيها كهرباء.


----------



## tamer (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*صبي سعودي يتحدى قراصنة الانترنت*

نبغ "عبدالله الزبني" ابن المملكة العربية السعودية، في تصميم مواقع الانترنت والتعامل مع برامج الرسم والتصميم وكذلك صيانة الحاسب وإعداد الكثير في المجالات المتميزة، وهو أحد طلاب المرحلة المتوسطة بإحدى مدارس مدينة "حائل" استهواه الكمبيوتر فسبر أغواره وعاش عالمه وتعلق ببرمجته.

يقول الطفل الموهوب: " في الصف الرابع الابتدائي شاهدت خيالي وهو متسمر أمام الكمبيوتر فراقبته وشدني ما يفعل فطلبت منه أن يعلمني فرمقني بنظرة إعجاب وبدأت حياتي في الكمبيوتر فتعلمت حفظ وفتح الملفات ثم الكتابة السريعة وما إن أنهيت المرحلة الابتدائية إلا وأنا متقن لنظام التشغيل وعارف بخفاياه وفي الإجازة الصيفية دخلت عالم الانترنت بشكل أوسع مما كنت في السابق وشدتني البرمجة بلغاتها وأكوادها وروابطها والعلاقات في "الداتا بيز" و "الشيرينج" وغيرها فبحثت عن السبيل لإتقانها فأصبحت من الأعضاء المتواجدين باستمرار في منتديات المعرفة والتعليم أطرح الاستفسارات وأقرأ الردود واستوضح ما يطرح الأعضاء واسألهم عما صعب عليّ".

وأضاف الموهوب السعودي : وما هي إلا أشهر قلائل حتى عرفت أن لغة "PHP" هي ما تناسبني لأنها تحقق لي ما أريد فهي مطاوعة لأفكاري فيها عملية ربط واسعة واستخدام لقواعد البيانات "MySQL" بشكل سلس للغاية فتعلمت أسرارها إلا أني اكتشفت أن قراصنة الإنترنت (الهاكرز) يخترقونها بسهولة بسبب ثغرات أو بوابات تترك مفتوحة فتعلمت الثغرات وكيف يستخدمها هؤلاء، وأخذت أزور منتديات الهاكر لأتعلم منهم طرق وثغرات الاختراق فنجحت في سد الثغرات".

الجدير بالذكر أن هناك عشرات المنتديات التي تستعين "بالزبني" الآن لحمايتها وسد ثغراتها، بالإضافة إلى استعانتهم به في التصميم على برنامج "الفوتو شوب" وكذلك صيانة الحاسب الآلي وتحديث أنظمته وحمايته من الفيروسات.


----------



## tamer (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*روبوت سوري جديد يتعرف على الكلام وينفذه في الحال *






المهندس حازم الحاكمي وأمامه الروبوت المبتكر​​​تمكن المهندس السوري حازم سبيع حمزة الحاكمي من اختراع وتنفيذ روبوت متكامل وقدمه كمشــروع تخرج لنيل درجة البكالوريوس في هندسة الحاسبات من جامعة عمان، وذلك تحت إشراف الدكتور حسن عبدالرحيم زيدان وقام الحاكمي بتطوير الإصدار الأول منه الذي صممه ونفذه في العام 2004 والآن جاري العمل للإصدار الثالث الذي سيتحدى الروبوتات اليابانية إذا ما توفر الدعم المادي لإنتاجه.

وHHK02 هو اسم الروبوت الجديد وهي اختصار للاسم HAZEM HAKMI وله أيضا الاسم (سيبيرنياتوف) SEBERNIATOOV وتعني آلة الذكاء باللغة الروسية، وهو عبارة عن جسم يتمركز على ثلاث عجلات ليتوازن على قاعدة لامي الفيزيائية، بطول 1.75 م بدون طي للذراع، وارتفاع يبلغ 1.15 م، وعرض 0.45 م.

ويتميز الروبوت الجديد في أنه مزود بذراع قابلة للــطي طولها 1.25م، تمكنه من الوصول إلى أماكن ضيقة وعالية، كما زوده المخترع حازم الحاكمي بقبضة يد ثنائية الأصابع، بحيث تمكن الروبوت من التقاط الأشياء بكل سهولة.

يقول المخترع: "في صغري كنت أقرأ كثيرا عن كتب أدب الخيال العلمي وكان من بينها كتاب "استعراض الروبوت " للكاتب السوفياتي الأصل إسحاق عظيموف الذي هاجر إلى أمريكا فيما بعد مما أثر عليّ كثيرا في حب الاستطلاع عن الروبوتات, فأصبح الروبوت حلم أردت تحقيقه منذ الصغر، وفي عام 2001 بدأت في خوض برنامج الروبوت فشاركت في معرض الباسل للاختراع في نموذج روبوت بدائي يمشي على قدمين متوازنتين وكان له رأس مـتحرك يمتلك نظام استشعار عن بعد بالأشعة تحت الحمراء لتفادي الاصطدام بالأجسام, لكنه كان صغيرا ولا يمتلك أية نوع من الذكاء الاصطناعي".

ويضيف المخترع الحاكمي: "وعندما اقترب تخرجي استأنفت برنامج الروبوت وكان هو المشروع الذي اتخذت القرار بتنفيذه، واشتد حماسي له عندما رأيت الشركات اليابانية مثل HONDA THSHIBAوSONY و HITACHI وغيرها تنتج روبوتات ليست لأغراض صناعية فحسب , بل لأغراض التسلية والترفيه , ونحن هنا في مجمع أكاديمي لا نملك أي معلومات عن هذه التكنولوجيا".

وبعد ذلك بدأ المهندس حازم في طرح فكرة المشـروع على الأساتذة في القـسم, ولكن معظمهم انتقدوا فكرة المـشروع بشدة وقالوا إنها صعبة أو مسـتحيلة التنفيـــذ، لأنها تحتاج إلى إمكانيات ضخمة، ولكن مع شدة الانتقاد زادت روح التحدي عند المخترع، وتأهب لتنفيذ سيبرنياتوف أو آلة الذكاء.

وفي هذه الأثناء قابل الدكتور حسن عبدالرحيم زيدان الذي رحب بالفكرة، بل وشجع المهندس حازم على تنفيذها رغم ما ستستنزفه منه من وقت وجهد كبيرين، فضلا عن الموارد المادية الكبيرة التي سيتحملها حازم للتنفيذ، ولكن د. حسن زيدان سانده بدعم علمي، وكان المهندس حازم يشرح له كل شيء عن المشروع وغاياته منه وكيف سيصممه، ما رفع معنويات المخترع، وخصـوصا عندما عقد المناقــشة الأولـــى التي لقي فيها المــشروع انتقــادا شديدا وحـادا.

يقول د. حسن زيدان: "عند سماعي لفكرة المشروع لأول مرة من قبل الطالب بادرت بحثه على البدء والمباشـرة باسـتئنـاف ذلك البرنامج رغم تخوفي من حجم الـمشروع الكبير وذلك لأنه يتضمن ليس فقط الأجزاء الميكانيكية المعقدة، بل أيضا نظام السيطرة اللاسلكية والنظام الالكتروني الرقمي الذي سيسير تلــك الآلة التي يتشابه عملها بعمل الإنسان تقريبا والأهم أيضا تنفيذ المهام بسلاسة ودقة و بردة فعل مباشـرة وسريعة".

ويضيف: "اتفقت مع الطالب بموافاتي أسبوعيا بسيـر تصميم الروبوت, وكـنت أتابع بشغـف سير التصميم, كان أسبوعيا يأتي بدائرة الكـترونية أو قطعة ميكانيكية وكان معظمها خال من المشاكل ووجدت منه إبداعات غير متوقعة والتي أبهرتني كثيرا".

يقول المخترع: "إن السبب و الهدف الحقيقي من تصميم المـشروع هو كسر الاحتكار الغربي لهذه التكنولوجيا, وفـك اللغـز المبهم لتلك الآلات التي أخذت في طريقها يوما بعد يوم لتحــل محـل الإنسان , و لإثراء المـكتبـة العربية بهذه التكنولوجية المعقدة وجعــلها متاحة للباحثين والقراء العرب".

*مراحل التنفيذ*

صمم HHK02 على مــرحلتين , تقضي المرحلة الأولى بتـصميم جســم سيار متمركز على ثلاث عجلات وله رأس دوار يقــوم بالرؤية اللـيلية Infrared Vision، وفي المرحلة الثانية تم تزويد الروبوت بذراع التقاط صناعية الاستخدام، وتطوير برنامج الشــبكة العصبية للتعرف على الكلام لتنفيذ المهام, والعديد من المزايا أيضا.

أما خــطوات تنفيـذ كل مرحلة كـانت كالـتالي :

• تصميم بنية أو هيكـلية الروبوت الهندسية على ورق و تصميم الشــكل المناسب للــروبوت.
• تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية الرقمية و نظــام الاتصالات للــروبوت.
• البدء بخـراطة أو تشـكيـل الأجـزاء الميـكانيكية الثابتة والمتحركة التي تم تصميمها.
• الـبدء بتجميع الأجزاء الميكانيكية والالكترونية و توصيل الأسلاك للروبوت .

عــند الانتهاء من التجمــيع بدأ المخترع بتنفيذ سلسلة من الاخـتبارات التجريبية التي تضمن تنفيذ المهام التي تطلب منه.

*صعوبات المشروع*

إن كل ما ذكر سابقا كان سهلا أن يكتب وصعب جـدا أن ينفذ بدقة لأن المـشروع يدخل تحت أربعة مجالات منها الاتصالات والالـكترونـيات الرقمية والميكانيكا والحاسبات, وكان علي الإلمام بهذه العلوم في وقت واحد.

ومن أهم الصعوبات التي واجهت المهندس حازم الحاكمي هي:
• التـكلفة المادية للمــشروع حيث تحملها المخترع كاملة, فكان يوفر عن طريق عمله الإضافي أثناء الدراسة، لكي يشتري القطع الإلكترونية والميكانيكية اللازمة لخروج مشروعه إلى النور. 

• الصعوبة في خراطة القـطع والأجزاء الميكانيكية وتشكيلها بالتصميم المطلوب وذلك لعدم توفر العدد الصناعية فكان المخترع يقوم بشــراء قطـع من السيارات القديمة والحديثة منها ومن ثم يقوم بتعديل تصميمها الميكانيكي ليلائم العمل الذي ستنجزه.

• تصميم نظام الاتصالات اللاسلـكي للروبوت .فكما نعلم أن عالم الراديو لا يخلو من التشويش وتداخل الأمواج وهذا يؤثر على النــظام بتوليد أخطاء في البيانات التي ترسل إلى الروبوت.

• برمجة الميكروكومبيوتر (الحاسوب المصغر)Microcomputer بلغة التجميع ( (Assembly واستغرق المخترع أكثر من شهرين لــكتابة البرنامج وتطويره, بعدها واجه مشكلة أيضا في الجهاز الذي يقوم بتحميل البرنامج إلى ذاكرة الحاسوب, فكان ذلك الجهاز غير متوفر في الجامعة وكان باهظ الثمن فاضطر المخترع لتصميم ذلك الجهاز بمفرده.

البرمجة العاليــــة المستوى لتصميم الشبكة العصبية المعقدة Neural Network التي تقوم بالتعرف وتمييز الكلام لتنفيذ المهام التي تطلب من الروبوت للقيام بعملها بحيث كنت أقوم بتدريب الروبوت على سماع الكلمات كثيرا ليصبح إلى درجة ما مرهف السمع للتعرف على الكلمات جيدا.

الجدير بالذكر أن المهندس حازم هاوي لتصميم دوائر الكترونيات واتصالات حتى قبل التحاقه بكلية الهندسة، له بـراءة اخــتراع لجـهاز نــقل الإشارات باستخدام أشعة الليزر، حـــاز على المــــركز الأول في المملكة العربية السعــودية في معـرض العلمــاء الصغار الذي كان تحت إشراف مركز جدة للعلوم والتكـنولوجيا، شارك في كثــير من المعــارض العلـمية التقنية والمؤتمرات العلمية، كما أنه شديد الاهتمام بالأبحاث التطبيقية لعلوم الفيزياء والالكترونيات والاتصالات والحاسـبات، كما أن لديه أبحاث في السيطرة اللاسلكية الـبعيدة المدى للسيطرة على الأجسام، وأخيرا قام بترجمة أبحاث علمية عن الروسية إلى العربية عن الاتصالات والرادار، ولكنها غير منشورة​​


----------



## tamer (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*الحل النهائي لمشكلة سرقة السيارات باستخدام الجوال*

في ظل ارتفاع عدد السيارات وكثرة ضعفاء النفوس وحوادث سرقة السيارات وفي ظل ثورة الاتصالات الحالية ظهرت الحاجة إلى اختراع جهاز يحل مشكلة سرقة السيارات كلياً وبشكل جذري.

وفي إطار بحثهما عن حل مشكلة سرقة السيارات بشكل جذري تمكن المخترعان السوريان غياث محمد الرفاعي ومحمد خالد محمد خير كيكي من اختراع جهاز الكتروني توقيف وتشغيل السيارة بالهاتف، وهو عبارة عن جهاز استقبال يعمل عن طريق إشارة

 GSM الخليوية، ومكون من جزئين، الأول عبارة عن جهاز استقبال مبرمج يستقبل الاتصالات من الأرقام المحددة والمبرمجة فيه مسبقاً، والجزء الثاني عبارة عن دارة الكترونية تأخذ الأوامر من جهاز الاستقبال وتقوم بتنفيذ عدة أوامر مرة واحدة أو بتنفيذ أمرا واثنين حسب الرغبة، وفي حال استخدام أمرا واحداً تقوم بفصل جهاز واحد ملحق بالسيارة كمضخة البنزين أو أي جهاز آخر، وفي حال تنفيذ أكثر من أمر تقوم بفصل عدة أجهزة بالسيارة كجهاز الكمبيوتر الملحق بالسيارة ومضخة البنزين ..الخ.

يقول المخترع غياث الرفاعي: "إن بعض شركات تصنيع السيارات تنتج جهاز تتبع عن طريق GPRS أو جهاز الملاحقة الالكتروني إلا أن هذه الإضافة على السيارة مكلفة جداً ولا تعمل في كثير من البلدان ولا تستطيع التحكم بالسيارة عن بعد ويمكن إزالته أو تعطيله من السيارة بسهولة، كما أنه يصعب باستخدامه تحديد مكان السيارة وبالتالي يصعب العثور عليها في حال السرقة، والجهاز المبتكر يمثل حلا نهائيا لهذه المشكلة التي تؤرق الكثيرين".

وعن آلية عمل الجهاز فيقول: "الجهاز الجديد مزود بلمبات إشارة تثبت على لوحة المؤشرات بحيث يضيء اللون الأزرق عندما تكون السيارة في حالة التشغيل ويضيء باللون الأحمر عندما تكون السيارة في حال الفصل أو عدم التشغيل مما يسهل على صاحب السيارة التمييز فيما إذا كان العطل مفتعل أو عطل جديد طارئ على السيارة فإذا كانت لمبة الإشارة زرقاء والسيارة لا تعمل فهذا يعني أن السيارة 

جاهزة إلا أن عطل آخر طرأ على السيارة لا علاقة للجهاز به وإذا كانت لمبة الإشارة حمراء فالسيارة لا تعمل فهذا لا يكلفه سوى اتصال بسيط لإعادة جاهزية السيارة للعمل".

والجهاز الجديد يتميز بأكثر من تقنية مبتكرة سواء من حيث التحكم المتسلسل بأجهزة السيارة كلياً أو جزئياً عن طريق الهاتف النقال والثابت، والتحكم بالأجهزة الالكترونية المضافة على السيارة بواسطة الهاتف النقال، كذلك من حيث تقنية الجهاز ودارة الفصل والوصل خصوصاً وطريقة ربطها بأجزاء السيارة أو الكمبيوتر عموما، وطريقة ربط الجهاز المستقبل المبرمج وطريقة برمجته بالدارة المنفذة للأوامر، بالإضافة إلى لمبات الإشارة الدالة على حالة الجهاز.

يشير المخترعان إلى أنه يمكن إضافة عدة أجهزة إضافية للجهاز والتحكم به عن بعد مثل إضافة صافرات إنذار بصوت مميز تلفت انتباه رجال الأمن إلى أن هذه السيارة مسروقة أو إضافة جهاز قفل مركزي يقوم بإغلاق الأبواب والنوافذ بحيث لا يستطيع الخروج من السيارة إلا بكسر أحد النوافذ، وأكدا أن تكلفة تصنيع الجهاز بسيطة نسبياً.


----------



## tamer (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*25 اختراعا يقدمها مخترع مغربي عمره 24 عاما فقط!*

رغم أن عمره لم يتجاوز الـ24 ربيعا إلى أن المخترع المغربي عبد الله محمد شقرون مزداد بلغت 25 اختراعا مختلفا تنوعت ما بين اختراعات خاصة بميكانيكا السيارات إلى اختراعات أخرى عسكرية والطبية، ورغم أن اختراعاته كلها نالت إعجاب المتخصصين إلا أنه لم يجد من يقدر ويحتضن موهبته واختراعاته التي نال عليها العديد من الجوائز في المحافل المحلية والدولية، يروي المخترع قصته في السطور التالية..

بتاريخ 5غشت 1984 بمدينة تطوان -المملكة المغربية- ولدت وسط أسرة ميسورة الحال مكونة من أب عامل بهولندا وأم ربة بيت وأربعة أخوات، اهتم والدي منذ صغري بتعليمي القرآن الكريم لذلك ألحقني بكتاب وكان هذا بمثابة وضع الركيزة الأساسية لي، بعدها التحقت الروضة ثم المدرسة، وكنت مجتهدا في الدراسة حتى السنة التاسعة إعدادي التي رسبت فيها- كان عمري حينها 15 سنة".

لم يكن رسوب شقرون نقطة يأس أبدا، بل كانت نقطة الانطلاقة له، إذ عمد إلى رسم الخطوط العريضة التي ستسير عليها حياته العملية والعلمية، وكما تقول الحكمة "رب ضارة نافعة"، وهذه الحكمة هي التي آمن بها في فترة كبوته، ويقول عن هذا الحدث:

"كان هذا الرسوب صدمة لي ولأسرتي، ولكني استغللتها لصالحي بأن جلست مع نفسي وبرمجت رسالتي في الحياة وكتبتها وبدأت بتطبيقها بأن كررت تلك السنة الدراسية ونجحت فيها ودخلت التكوين المهني شعبة ميكانيك السيارات رغم امكانية اكمال الدراسة وفي بداية التكوين - السنة الاولى - بدا تفوقي بشكل ملحوظ وكان ذلك بسبب انتهاجي لمنهاج التعلم إلى جانب منهاج التعليم المتبع في المؤسسة التكوينية بحيث درست محرك السيارات بأنواه دراسة معمقة وبعده درست محركات الطائرات ومن ثم محركات البواخر وكانت نتيجة هذا الجهد اختراعي للمحرك الدوار المدور مربع في شهر مايو 2002 وفي السنة الثانية كان استادنا يكلفني بتعليم زملائي في أغلب الحصص".

يتابع عبدالله شقرون: "وبعد إكمالي الدراسة بدأت العمل في إحدى ورشات ميكانيك السيارات وفي 9 ديسمبر 2004 قدمت طلب الحصول على براءة الاختراع وحصلت عليها في مارس 2005 وصنفت كأصغر مخترع يقدم اختراعا بذلك الحجم التكنولوجي -المحرك الدوار المدور مربع- وبعد ذلك أجريت بحثا دوليا حوله بمدينة لاهاي -هولندا- وكان الرد إيجابيا بعدم وجود المثيل المطابق".

"كانت مفاجئتي لا توصف حين وجدت أن أغلب تلك النتائج المرفقة بالرد مصدرها الولايات المتحدة وبعد هذا عرضت الاختراع على الأساتذة والمختصين في المجال التكنولوجي داخل المغرب وخارجه وكان إعجابهم كبيرا جدا ولكن وبعد أن تم عرضه على وزير الصناعة بالمغرب قال لي إن المغرب لا يزال بعيدا جدا عن مستوى هدا الاختراع".

"حينها أحسست أنني أدور في دائرة مغلقة، لذلك اتجهت إلى التفكير في اختراع شيئا أبسط، وبالفعل نجحت في اختراع جهازا أوتوماتيكيا لتنظيف زجاج العمارات الزجاجية بدون أي مجهود بشري ويصلح أيضا للسيارات والحافلات بحيث ينظف زجاجهما بنسبة مئة بالمئة وبعد مشاركتي به في مسابقة للمبتكرين تجرى بالمغرب حصلت على الميدالية الذهبية من الناحية التقنية والفنية ولكن قالوا لي أنه لا يصلح بالمغرب لعدم وجود العمارات الزجاجية".

الردود القاسية للمخترع عبدالله شقرون جعلته يغير مجال اختراعاته كليا، ولجأ إلى التفكير في المجال الحربي وهذا ما تم بالفعل، ويوضح ذلك المخترع بقوله:

"هداني تفكيري إلى اللجوء إلى المجال الحربي وهذا ما حدث بالفعل في بداية عام 2004، ونجحت في اختراع بعض الأسلحة المتطورة تكنولوجيا، وكانت نتيجة هذا أن عرضت علي أكاديمية الخوارزمي الدولية بطهران عن طريق مديرها ان التحق للدراسة بها مجانا ولكن لم يكتب لي ذلك كما أن الدكتور زغلول النجار نصحني بالتواصل مع القوات المسلحة المصرية".

يتابع شقرون: "حتى هذه الساعة التي أكتب فيها رسالتي وصل عدد اختراعاتي لأكثر من 25 اختراعا أغلبها في المجال الحربي وحاليا أنا بصدد اختراع آلة لتنظيف جهاز الفحص الداخلي للجهاز الهضمي بنسبة مئة بالمئة وفي زمن أقل من 10 دقائق".


----------



## tamer (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*طفل مصري يحقق رقما قياسيا في الاختراعات*

حقق الطفل المصري "عبد الرؤوف حلمي" رقما قياسيا في عدد الاختراعات التي وصلت إلى أكثر من 38 اختراعا متنوعا، الأمر الذي جعل العالم كله يشهد له بالنبوغ والعبقرية، وهو لم يتجاوز عمره 14 عاما.

وظهرت موهبة الطفل النابغة وهو في عامه الثامن، عندما كان يقوم بفك الأجهزة الفاسدة بمنزله ويعيد اكتشافها، وبعدها توالت ابتكاراته، حيث اخترع جهازاً لتحلية مياه البحر، وأخر لامتصاص الاحتباس الحرارى، وثالث لاكتشاف تسرب المياه تحت الأرض، كما ابتكر جهازا للكشف المبكر عن الزلازل والتوابع، واخترع كرسي يوفر الحماية والطاقة البشرية للمعاقين، حتى وصل الي 38 اختراعاً، ولا تزال ابتكاراته تتوالى.

ويقول عبد الرؤوف :"إنني استخدم مخلفات البيئة في كل اختراعاتي، وأنا في سن العاشرة قمت بتحويل مسدس لعبة إلى "سشوار" للشعر، وفى نفس العام قمت بعمل "ماكيت" من الكارتون للمدينة المستقبلية، وقلت إنه لن يكون هناك بنزين أو إشارات مرور وأنه سيتم استخدام الطاقة النظيفة، وفزت بهذا الماكيت بالمركز الأول في المسابقة البيئية الكبرى عام 2004، ثم قمت بعمل جهاز لتحلية مياه البحر وقدمته لمحافظة الإسكندرية ومعه تجربة المد والجزر، وكانت آخر اختراعاتي هي مدينة الملاهي وأسميتها مدينة الأحلام وهى عبارة عن مدينة ملاهٍ خيالية بها ألعاب لا يتصورها أحد.. هذه الألعاب تقيس سلامة الأجهزة داخل الجسم وقدمتها في مسابقة على مستوى الجمهورية ضمن أندية العلوم وأحرزت المركز الأول أيضا"ً.

ولفت "عبد الرؤوف" الأنظار إليه عندما اخترع جهازا لقياس الاحتباس الحراري، مما جعل القنصل الأمريكي في القاهرة، يعطيه منحة للدراسة في أمريكا حتى التخرج في الجامعة، وحسب والدة "عبد الرؤوف" : لم يكن هذا هو العرض الوحيد، حيث طلب منه خبير فرنسي قبلها أن يكتب أسماء كل اختراعاته ليسجلها على القمر الصناعي الفرنسي (كيو) الذي انطلق في عام 2007، وقد عرض عليه أيضا، أن يفر له منحة للدراسة باستراليا.


----------



## tamer (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*علاج يقضي على السكري خلال شهرين فقط*

ابتكر الطبيب السوداني طارق مصطفى أرباب الذي يعمل في قسم الأبحاث بمستشفى همر سميث التابع لكلية الطب جامعة لندن البريطاني أول عقار في العالم لعلاج مرض السكر بصورة نهائية، وحصل على براءة اختراع من كل من بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية اللتين سجل بهما الاختراع تحت الرقم 4065834 

العقار الجديد يتوقع أن يحدث ثورة طبية في مواجهة مرض السكر الذي استعصى علاجه على الطب بصورة نهائية منذ اكتشافه. 

يقول د. طارق: "الحقائق التي توصلت إليها قادتني إلى اختراع العلاج فمن خلال التجارب المعملية أضفت مادة الصوديوم إلى بشرة احد المرضى فوجدت أن مفعول اليود يغير لون البشرة، فقمت بإضافة اليود على الدقيق فتحلل الدقيق، ثم أجريت تحليلاً معملياً على اللعاب الخاص بمرضى السكري، ولعاب أشخاص غير مصابين بمرض السكري فوجدت أن مرضى السكري يعانون من نقص في المادة اللعابية التي تهضم السكر والنشا". 

ويضيف: "تعتبر هذه التجربة أولى التجارب العلمية في العالم تكتشف أن مرضى السكري أجسامهم لا تفرز المادة اللعابية التي تحلل السكر ولذلك من أجل فائدة المجتمع ينبغي أن تدرس المادة اللعابية لطلاب الطب والصيدلة كمدخل لمرض السكري". 

واكتشاف العقار الجديد لمرض السكري، تم من خلال البحث المعملي المتواصل عن الكيفية التي يتحصل بها الجسم على الطاقة، بالإضافة لإجراء تجارب تحليلية على أجسام بعض المرضى استخدم فيها مادة اليود، ووجد د. طارق أن مادة اليود تحلل السكر وتقضي عليه بفعالية عالية، فاستخدم ذات التحليل في اختراع العقار الذي أثبت نسبة نجاح عالية. ومُنح براءة اختراع من بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة. 

والعقار الجديد عبارة عن حبوب وحقن تقضي على مرض السكر بصورة نهائية ويتكون هذا العقار من إنزيمات تعتمد على «أنزيم الامليز» الذي يحول النشا إلى سكر ويحلل السكر إلى جزيئات يسهل على الجسم امتصاصها بفعالية أكبر من الأنسولين الذي يستمر مع المريض طوال حياته. فيما جرعات العقار الجديد تحتاج لفترة من شهرين إلى ستة أشهر لكي يتعافى المريض من السكر بصورة نهائية. 

تجدر الإشارة إلى أن هناك عدة أشخاص تم علاجهم في السودان بنسبة «100%» منهم شاب عمره ثلاثة عشر عاماً كان يستخدم الانسولين بمعدل ستين وحدة يومياً، عندما بدأ في استخدام العقار الجديد خفض استخدام الانسولين إلى النصف في فترة وجيزة، وفي طريقه للتخلص منه بصورة نهائية، وشاب آخر عمره خمسة عشر عاماً كان يستخدم الانسولين بمعدل خمسين وحدة في اليوم بعد تناول العلاج خفض الانسولين إلى عشر وحدات في فترة وجيزة جداً، وآخر يبلغ عمره ستة وأربعين عاماً كان يستخدم حبوب علاج السكري لفترة طويلة من الزمن تعالج باستخدام العقار الجديد بصورة نهائية من مرض السكري، وكل الذين ذكروا يمكن الرجوع إليهم.


----------



## tamer (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*فريق طبي يكتشف علاجا جديدا لفيروس "سي"*

نجح فريق علمي مصري برئاسة دكتور جمال شوقي عبد الناصر في اكتشاف علاج يقضي علي فيروس 'سي' نهائيا دون آثار جانبية.. العقار مشتق من نوع معين من الطحالب أحادية الخلية تم زراعتها ونموها داخل مفاعل حيوي تم تصميمه خصيصا لهذا الغرض.. الدراسة استغرقت 13 عاما شارك فيها كل من طب قصر العيني وطب الإسكندرية ومدينة مبارك للأبحاث العلمية ببرج العرب وقطاع الأبحاث بإحدى شركات الأدوية الوطنية الكبرى التي قامت بإنتاج الدواء بعد التأكد من فاعليته وعدم سميته. 

التجارب 'الإكلينيكية' أجريت علي أكثر من 300 مريض مسجلين في البروتوكول العلمي ونسبة النجاح تجاوزت ال 78 % .. وزارة الصحة أشرفت علي جميع مراحل البحث وبصدد تسجيل العقار وترخيصه خلال أسابيع.. العقار الجديد دخل بكفاءته لدائرة الضوء وبدأ يخطو بثبات وقوة نحو منصة التتويج تمهيداً للإعلان عنه. 

يقول الدكتور جمال شوقي عبد الناصر رئيس الفريق الطبي الذي توصل إلي اكتشاف العقار الجديد : عكفت سنوات علي دراسة التركيبة الجينية للفيروسات التي تهاجم الجسم عامة والفيروسات الكبدية خاصة وتوصلت إلي بداية الخيط عندما اكتشفت ان التركيبة الجينية لفيروس 'سي' المنتشر في مصر تختلف عن تلك الموجودة في الخارج وهذا يفسر عدم استجابة معظم المرضي المصريين للعقارات المستوردة والباهظة التكاليف وتمكنت من التعرف علي طبيعة الفيروس المصري وكيفية اختراقه لنواة خلية الكبد والعوامل التي تساعد علي تكاثره ولاحظت تغيره بين النشاط والخمول خلال فصول السنة متأثرا أيضا بالحالة النفسية للمريض والبيئة المحيطة به. 

ويضيف : تأتي المرحلة الثانية وركزت فيها علي دراسة طبيعة الجهاز المناعي لجسم الإنسان الذي لم يكن قادرا بعد علي التعرف علي فيروس 'سي' ذي التركيبة الجينية الغريبة والذي يتحور ويأخذ إشكالا كثيرة ومن هنا نشأت عندي فكرة كيفية استثارة وتحفيز الجهاز المناعي للتعرف أولا علي الفيروس ثم إنتاج مادة طبيعية داخل الجسم تقاومه وتقضي عليه، وقرأت بعد ذلك نتائج الأبحاث السابقة التي أجريت عن كيفية تقوية الجهاز المناعي بشكل طبيعي وحضرت معظم المؤتمرات العلمية العالمية التي ناقشت هذه الفكرة وتوصلت جميعها إلي ان الطحالب تعد مصدرا طبيعيا لتقوية الجهاز المناعي وكانت هذه النتيجة بداية للمرحلة الثالثة في أبحاثي وفيها استعنت بأساتذة البيولوجي بكلية العلوم جامعة الإسكندرية لعمل تجارب معملية علي أنواع مختلفة من الطحالب وبعد سنوات توصلنا إلي سلالة أحادية الخلايا تنتج بوفرة مادة السيتوكينات المشتقة من الكلورفيل ومنها مادة الانترفيرون المتخصصة في التعامل مع الفيروسات المهاجمة لنواة الخلية الكبدية وبدأت والفريق الطبي في زراعة وتربية هذا النوع من الطحالب في معامل معدة خصيصا لذلك بعد توفير البيئة الملائمة لها للوصول إلي سلالة نقية ألف في المائة.. وتم إنتاج العقار في شكل شراب من مادة طبيعية مائة في المائة وخال نهائيا من الكيماويات وأطلقت والفريق الطبي عليه اسم 'السايتوفيريت'. 

ويستطرد: قمت بتسجيل براءة الاختراع في أكاديمية البحث العلمي عام 1999 بعدها بدأت والفريق التجارب المعملية علي العقار وتم ارسال عينة إلي معامل وزارة الصحة وجاءت التقارير تؤكد أكثر من مرة عدم وجود أي سمية في العقار ثم أرسلنا العينات بعد ذلك إلي مدينة مبارك للأبحاث العلمية وجاءت التقارير تؤكد كفاءته وتأثيره الفعال ثم قمنا بتجربة العقار علي بعض المرضي بعد تسجيلهم وفقا للبروتوكول العلمي وتم شفاؤهم نهائيا من فيروس 'سي' وكانت نسبة النجاح 78 % .. أما الحالات التي لم تستجب للعلاج فكانت نتيجة لطبيعة جهازهم المناعي الذي يتصف بالتوازن أي أن كفاءته لا تقل ولا تزيد فهو في حالة تعادل واستقرار دائم ويمكن القول ان أصحاب هذه الحالات لا يؤثر عليهم فيروس 'سي' بشكل كبير لأنه غالبا يكون في حالة خمول.. وفي نهاية حديثه قال دكتور جمال عبدالناصر خلال الأسابيع القادمة سيتم نشر الدراسة والأبحاث ونتائج التجارب المعملية والاكلينيكية في الدوريات والمجلات العلمية المتخصصة والمشاركة في جميع المؤتمرات الدولية لعرض الاكتشاف العلمي المصري الذي توصل إليه فريق العمل كل في تخصصه ولولا جهود وكفاءة كل منهم لما تم التوصل إلي هذا الإنجاز. 

اما الدكتور أحمد عبداللطيف أبومدين أستاذ أمراض الكبد بطب قصر العيني والمشرف علي التجارب الاكلينيكية التي أجريت علي المرضي يقول : العقار الجديد نباتي يعمل علي تحسين وظائف الجسم عامة ويعيد الحيوية لها بما له من مكونات غذائية متعددة تماثل العناصر الغذائية الطبيعية التي يتناولها الإنسان والعقار خال تماما من المواد الكيماوية ويعتمد علي النظام البيولوجي المتسلسل الخاص بالجسم في إنتاج الأجسام المضادة للفيروس 'سي' الذي يعيش وينمو داخل نواة الخلية الكبدية. وقد أشرفت علي رسالة ماجستير تمت مناقشتها بطب قصر العيني تناولت بالدراسة والبحث كل ما يخص هذا العقار ووافق عليها كل من مجلس قسم الأمراض المتوطنة ومجلس بحوث كلية الطب ومجلس بحوث جامعة القاهرة وتم تجربته علي حيوانات التجارب وثبتت فاعليته دون وجود آثار جانبية ثم أجريت التجارب علي مجموعة من المرضي المصابين تم اختيارهم بدقة وبعد موافقتهم طبقا للبروتوكول العلمي وحققت النتائج استجابة عالية ثم تمت التجارب علي عينات عشوائية بمعرفة شركة الأدوية المنتجة للعقار وكانت النتيجة تفوق النسبة السابقة 78 % مما شجع مجموعة البحث علي القيام بالمرحلة الرابعة والأخيرة. 

ويستكمل دكتور أبومدين وفي هذه المرحلة يتم تجربة العقار علي المرضي بإشراف مراكز طبية جامعية متعددة للتيقن من النتائج السابقة وحتي الآن النتائج مبشرة للغاية ونستطيع أن نقول أن مصر بعلمائها استطاعت القضاء علي هذا الداء اللعين.. وفي نهاية حديثه أكد ان العقار مشتق من سلالة معينة من الطحالب ويجب تناوله عن طريق الفم حيث يعمل علي تنبيه الخلايا المستقبلة المناعية الموجودة في مدخل البلعوم والذي يؤدي إلي استثارة الجهاز المناعي لإفراز وسائله الدفاعية بشكل طبيعي داخل الجسم مصنعا الانترفيرون داخل خلايا الكبد وتتركز العمليات المناعية في مواطن الإصابة الفيروسية. 

ويؤكد الدكتور مصطفي ياقوت استشاري أمراض الباطنة وأحد أعضاء الفريق الذي قام بإجراء التجارب الإكلينيكية أن فيروس 'سي' المنتشر في مصر يحمل رقم أربعة وهو يختلف عن أنواع الفيروس 'سي' الموجود في الخارج والذي يحمل أرقام واحد واثنين وثلاثة والنوع الجيني الرابع الموجود في مصر استجابته ضعيفة للعلاج الحالي المستورد من الخارج والذي تصل تكلفته إلي 80 ألف جنيه للحالة الواحدة ونتائجه ضعيفة من 25 % إلي 40 % .. أما العقار الجديد الذي قام باكتشافه دكتور جمال شوقي عبدالناصر ثبت تأثيره المثبط للفيروس المصري عن طريق تقوية واستثارة الجهاز المناعي.. وبعد نجاح التجارب المبدئية بدأنا في الدراسة الاستكشافية بعد ان تطوع 22 طبيبا من الزملاء المصابين وذلك بعد تيقنهم تماما بخلوه من السمية وأمانه وعدم وجود آثار جانبية له فأعربوا عن رغبتهم في تجرع العقار علي سبيل التجربة وكانت النتائج مبهرة ومعظمهم تم شفاؤه نهائيا وكانت نتائج تحليل (PCR) صفر وثبت فاعلية العقار في زيادة خلايا الدم البيضاء القاتلة للفيروسات (N.K. Sells) وزيادة نسبة الانترفيرون الذائبة.. وخطوات البحث العلمي التي تم أتباعها مع العقار الجديد هي نفس الخطوات المتبعة في كل من هيئة الغذاء والدواء الأمريكية (FDA) وسلطة التراخيص علي الدواء في أوروبا الموحدة (AUD).. أما بالنسبة للمرضي الذين تناولوا العقار فقد لوحظ عليهم بعد انخفاض نسبة الفيروس في الدم نشاط في جميع وظائف الجسم وزيادة في حيويتهم والفريق يتابع حالات المرضي أولا بأول ويتحمل نفقات التحاليل الدورية. 

ويقول دكتور أسامة سلامة رئيس قطاعات الأبحاث والتطوير والرقابة بالشركة الوطنية التي قامت بإنتاج العلاج الجديد: الملف الخاص بالعقار موجود الآن أمام لجنة الفارما كولوجي بوزارة الصحة تمهيدا لإجازته وتسجيله لطرحه في الأسواق قريبا إن شاء الله والملف يضم تقارير الهيئة القومية للرقابة والبحوث الدوائية التابعة للوزارة وجميعها تؤكد علي عدم سمية العقار وأمانه بنسبة مائة في المائة ويضم الملف تقارير معهد الهندسة الوراثية بمدينة مبارك العلمية والتي تؤكد علي كفاءة العقار والملف يضم أيضا نتائج التجارب الإكلينيكية التي أجريت وفقا للبروتوكول العلمي وأشرف عليها أساتذة طب الإسكندرية وطب قصر العيني. 

ويستكمل دكتور أسامة سلامة قائلا: لقد نجح الدكتور يوسف جرس في تصميم مفاعل حيوي داخل شركة الأدوية لزراعة هذا النوع من الطحالب المستخلص منه المادة الفعالة المستخدمة في العقار وهذا في حد ذاته يعد انجازا علميا كبيرا. وقد أطلقنا علي دكتور يوسف الموجود حاليا في الولايات المتحدة لقب مهندس نمو الطحالب.. وإنتاج التشغيلة الواحدة داخل المفاعل يستغرق عشرين يوما لضمان الكفاءة ألف في المائة وبعد الحصول علي ترخيص إنتاج الدواء وطرحه في السوق المصرية ستتولى شركة الأدوية تسجيله عالميا لضمان حماية براءة الاختراع المصري وتسجيله في اتفاقية التربس لحماية الملكية الفكرية. 

تقول دكتورة سحر محمد فكري: تابع مراحل نمو الطحلب داخل المفاعل الحيوي وأراقب القياسات التي قام بوضعها دكتور يوسف جرس الخاصة بدرجة الحرارة والإضاءة وطول الموجة ونسبة الرطوبة والتعقيم وتركيز الأكسجين والمفاعل يعمل 24 ساعة وأقوم بمراقبة مراحل نمو الطحلب وإذا لاحظت أي تغير غير طبيعي أو أي تغير في القياسات أقوم بإعدام التشغيلة نهائيا مهما كانت التكلفة وأبدأ من جديد، وذلك لضمان الكفاءة والجودة.. وداخل المفاعل نأتي بالطحالب أحادية الخلية ونضعها في محلول خاص ووسط بيئة مناسبة حتى تنمو وتتكاثر تزاوجيا وتأتي المرحلة التالية وهي استخلاص المادة الفعالة من الطحالب وهي عبارة عن ملايين الخلايا من الكلورفيل المستخدم في إنتاج العقار. 

يضم الفريق العلمي دكتور جمال شوقي عبدالناصر استشاري أمراض الباطنة رئيسا وعضوية كل من الدكتور أحمد عبداللطيف أبومدين استاذ أمراض الكبد بطب قصر العيني ودكتور يحيي الجوهري أستاذ أمراض الكبد بطب الإسكندرية والخبير الدكتور يوسف جرس مصمم المفاعل الحيوي والدكتور مدحت سيف النصر مدير مدينة مبارك للأبحاث العلمية ببرج العرب ودكتور مصطفي ياقوت استشاري أمراض الباطنة والدكتورة مها الدملاوي عميدة معهد الهندسة الوراثية بمدينة مبارك ودكتور أسامة سلامة رئيس قطاعات الأبحاث والتطوير والرقابة بإحدى شركات الأدوية الوطنية الكبرى ودكتورة سحر محمد فكري أخصائي المايكروبولوجي بشركة الأدوية


----------



## tamer (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*صندوق صغير يغير موازين الطاقة بالعالم*

قام مخترع مصري بقلب كل موازين الطاقة رأساً على عقب وذلك من خلال اختراع قد يحدث ثورة جديدة في عالم الصناعة حيث توصل إلي طريقة جديدة لتوليد الطاقة من الصوت. 

ويقوم الجهاز الجديد الذي قام بابتكاره المخترع المصري حسن السيد حمزة بتوليد طاقة حركية وميكانيكية بقدرات مختلفة حسب الصندوق الميكانيكي المصنع ويمكن توصيل سرعته إلى أقصى سرعة ممكنة يبدأ من 10 لفات في الدقيقة إلى 10000 لفة في الدقيقة وأيضا يختلف العزم من جهاز إلى آخر حسب قدرة مولد الكهرباء المركب على "خرج" الميكانيكا. 

أما آلية الاختراع فتعتمد على سحب كهرباء من البطارية العمومية للسيارة مثلا، وشحن بطاريات أكبر وأكبر ورجوع كهرباء أخرى للبطارية العمومية، على سبيل المثال أخذ كهرباء بواحد جنية وتحويلها من هذا الجهاز إلى مائة جنية، ويعمل هذا الجهاز تحت أي ظروف بيئية مهما كانت.

تبدأ الحكاية في بلد ريفي بمحافظة الدقهلية استمد فيها حسن السيد محمد حمزة (الشهير بحسن فلفل) خريج المعهد الفني التجارى فكرة اختراعه وهى توليد الطاقة من الصوت أو بمعنى آخر الهواء المضغوط والذي يساعد على تشغيل المركبات بما فيها السيارات، القطارات، الطائرات، الدبابات، السفن، القطار الياباني الحديث، وجميع المحركات ومولدات الكهرباء التى تدار بمشتقات البترول، وكذلك تشغيل جميع مدن العالم. حيث أن طاقة الهواء المضغوط تستطيع تدوير أي توربين أو دريل، فالدبابة مثلا في حالة عدم وجود شحن في البطارية تقوم بفتح الهواء المضغوط من خزان بداخل الدبابة 75 بارا ثم يضغط الهواء على البساتم فتقوم بتشغيل الموتور ثم يفصل الهواء ويدخل مكانه البترول وتبدأ الدائرة من جديد إلى الدينامو إلى البطارية مرة أخرى. 

*فكرة الاختراع *
يقول حسن فلفل إننا لو نظرنا إلى طواحين الهواء بتشغيل المروحة العلوية للطاحونة حتى تصل السرعة إلى التربينو الأخير خمسة آلاف لفة بالدقيقة الواحدة. من هنا بدأت تأتى كيفية عمل جهاز لتوليد طاقة الهواء المضغوط مستقل بذاته ببطارية 12 فولت بدائرة مغلقة. وفكرة الاختراع ببساطة هي عبارة عن بطارية 12 فولت كهرباء تصدر من البطارية إلى جهاز الصوت" سر الإختراع" وهو عبارة عن صندوق صغير لا يزيد حجمه على 10 سم طول ،20 سم عرض يشبه التليفونات العامة ذو شاشة تشبه شاشة الكمبيوتر تشتمل على كل البيانات لتشغيل وإدارة السيارة عن طريق توليد الهواء بقوة هائلة إلى دينامو السيارة أو المركبة وهنا يبدأ تشغيل السيارة عبر عملية بسيطة لا تستغرق ثوان قليلة. ويتم تشغيل هذا الجهاز إما بكارت ممغنط ذي أرقام خاص لشحنه أو بإشارة شحن من القمر الصناعي الحديث بالشركة التى سوف تقوم بإنتاج الجهاز حيث سيكون لها فقط صلاحية شحن الجهاز أو صيانته ولن يستطيع أي شخص القيام بذلك لذكاء وسرية الجهاز الشديدة.. والأشياء المبتكرة في هذا الجهاز يمكن حصرها في: سمارت كارت "ديجيتال بالتقنية الرقمية" وجهاز الصوت لاستقبال الإشارات لفتح الشفرة". 

وكان هذا الاختراع نتيجة ثلاث سنوات من الجهد تمكن المخترع بعدها من تسجيل براءة له في أكاديمية البحث العلمي والتكنولوجيا برقم 80336 تحت اسم "توليد الطاقة من الصوت" كما قام أيضاً بترجمة الوصف التفصيلي للاختراع والرسم الهندسي في (بى سى تى) وهذا التسجيل يضم 123 دولة بتسجيل براءات الاختراعات وبهذا يكون قد تم تسجيل الاختراع على مستوى العالم للمحافظة عليه وعدم سرقته. 
*سر الكارت الممغنط*
ويصف حسن فلفل الجهاز قائلا: "جميع الطاقات المتوفرة حاليا مثل البنزين والكهرباء والطاقة الشمسية طاقات مكلفة وليست صديقة للبيئة بالمقارنة بالاختراع الجديد الذى يحارب التلوث وكذلك يمنع سرقة السيارة لأنها ستعمل بالكارت وليس بالمفتاح كما هو متبع حالياً وذلك عن طريق استخدام دائرة كهرومغناطيسية، فعند دخول الكارت في جهاز الصوت تظهر على شاشة الجهاز الإرشادات الخاصة بالتشغيل وهي عبارة عن رقم سرى يحفظه مالك السيارة، وبعد إدخال ذلك الرقم يبدأ الجهاز توليد الطاقة لتشغيل السيارة، وباستخدام الكارت الجديد سيتم الاستغناء عن المارش والأسبراتير والبوجيهات والبساتم والريدياتير والشكمان وطلمبة الماء، ولن يتبقى من السيارة إلا صندوق التروس بعد أن يتم تحديثه ومناول الحركة الأتوماتيك. 

وتشبه هذه الفكرة إلى حد ما فكرة توليد الكهرباء من الماء المستخدمة حالياً في السد العالي هذا إلى جانب أن الطاقة ستظل موجودة بالسيارة إلى ما لا نهاية مادام جهاز الصوت قد تم شحنه. 

ويتكون الاختراع الجديد من: 1- بطارية 12 فولت 2- كارت الصوت 3- جهاز الصوت 4-جهاز الميكانيكا 5- مولد الكهرباء. وتعمل مكونات الاختراع الجديد بانتظام إذ تقوم البطارية بتحول الكهرباء إلى جهاز الصوت المزود بمكان للكارت بهدف تشغيله بالقدرات المختلفة، ويقوم هذا الكارت بدوره بتوصيل الطاقة الخارجية إلى جهاز الميكانيكا ومنه إلى مولد الكهرباء.

ويعتبر كارت الصوت من الأجزاء المهمة جدا في الاختراع الجديد، ويكون هذا الكارت سرى للغاية وتابع لشركة خاصة كشركات التليفون المحمول بحيث تكون مسئولة عن تشغيله وإيقافه من على بعد، على سبيل المثال لو وضعنا هذا الجهاز على سيارة تعمل بالبطاريات سابقة الشحن (السيارة الكهربائية) فإن آلية التحكم تسير على النحو التالي:
1- وضع كارت الصوت بالجهاز الخاص بالسيارة الكهربائية لفتح الجهاز لاستقبال الإشارة القادمة من الشركة الخاصة بصناعة هذا الجهاز، ويمكن لصاحب السيارة أن يشتري هذا الكارت من أي محالات تجارية مثل كروت شحن التليفون المحمول، بما يشكل عائد مادي كبير للشركات المنتجة له، بحيث لا يمكن أن تسير السيارة بدون هذا الكارت، لأنه وكما أشرنا سابقا جزء أساسي من أجزاء الاختراع التي شرحناها. 
2- حين انتهاء رصيد هذا الكارت يتوقف الجهاز وتقوم بإعادة شحنة مرة أخرى 

*مميزات بالجملة*
ومن مميزات هذا الجهاز أنه قد يؤدى إلى انخفاض التكلفة الفعلية لسيارة إلى أدنى حد بحيث يمكن انخفاض السعر إلى أكثر من 75% عن سعرها الحالي وعدم قابلية السيارة للحريق الذاتي لعدم وجود وقود بداخلها وبهذا تعتبر الشركة المالكة لهذا الجهاز مالكة لجميع آبار بترول العالم، وسيعود عليها ذلك بالعديد من الامتيازات الأخرى. 

ولا يقتصر استخدام الاختراع الجديد على السيارات فقط، وإنما له استخدامات أخرى عديدة يذكر منها المخترع حسن فلفل الآتي.
1- توليد طاقة ميكانيكية 
2- توليد طاقة الهواء 
3- توليد طاقة الكهرباء بقدرات مختلفة 
4- توليد غاز الهيدروجين 
5-تحلية مياه الشرب 
6- ري الأراضي الزراعية 
8- يمكن استخدامه في المنازل والمصانع والمحلات التجارية.... 

ويوضح حسن فلفل أنه قام بمخاطبة العديد من الشركات العالمية لعرض الاختراع عليها وقد قام كثير منها بطلب تفاصيل الاختراع لدراسته إلا أنه يخشى على فكرته من السرقة.


----------



## tamer (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*د.عصام حجي.. قائد كتيبة إنقاذ الأرض عام 2028م !*

الدكتور عصام حجي عالم الجيولوجيا العربي المصري، والذي يحمل الجنسيتين الفرنسية والأمريكية، ظاهرة علمية لفتت أنظار العالم أجمع، فرغم صغر سنه إلا أنه يتولى أخطر مهمة فضائية لإنقاذ كوكب الأرض، واستطاع هذا العالم الشاب والذي يتولى إدارة "معهد الأقمار والكواكب" التابع لوكالة الفضاء الأمريكية "ناسا" أن يحقق العديد من الانجازات العلمية التي أهلته لأن يصبح واحداً من العلماء المعدودين في مجال علوم الفضاء.

ويعمل الدكتور حجي حاليا في "مركز هيوستن للفضاء" التابع لوكالة "ناسا" ويشرف على فريق بحث يضم ستة علماء يعملون ضمن مشروع "إنقاذ الأرض" المرصود له مبلغ 500 مليار دولار، والذي تتعاون فيه "ناسا" مع وكالة الفضاء الأوروبية "أيسا" لتجنيب كوكب الأرض الاصطدام بمذنب يحوم حوله عام 2028م، ويشارك حجي أيضاً في أبحاث استكشاف الماء على كوكب المريخ، وكان عضوا في فريق عمل مصري فرنسي لدراسة حقل نيازك ضخم يقع في الصحراء الغربية في مصر عام 2004م.
*"إنقاذ الأرض"*​
ولد الدكتور عصام حجي في 29 يوليو من عام 1975م في مدينة "طرابلس" الليبية والتي حصل على الشهادة الابتدائية من مدارسها، ثم انتقل مع والده الفنان التشكيلي محمد حجي الي تونس وحصل هناك على الشهادة الإعدادية، وعاد الي مصر ليحصل على الشهادة الثانوية بمجموع 89% التحق بعدها بكلية العلوم "جامعة القاهرة" وتخصص في دراسة الجيولوجيا ونجح بامتياز وتم تعيينه معيداً بالكلية.

وبدأ حجي أثناء عمله كمعيد في مراسلة العديد من الجامعات في أوروبا والولايات المتحدة بريديا وإلكترونيا‏,‏ ثم تنازل عن فكرة الدراسة في الولايات المتحدة بسبب ارتفاع تكلفة الدراسة في جامعاتها‏,‏ واكتفى بمراسلة جامعات الأقاليم الفرنسية‏، والتي رفضت قبوله لعدم توافر منح بها.

وفي لحظة يأس راسل "معهد علوم الفضاء" بجامعة باريس‏,‏ مع قناعته التامة بأن المعهد سيرفضه، ولكنه فوجئ بقبوله واتصال رئيس القسم به لمعرفة سبب رغبته في الدراسة بفرنسا، وبالفعل اختاره مع‏10‏ طلاب آخرين من بين‏400‏ طلب‏، وحصل علي منحة مجانية للدراسة‏,‏ ولكن نظراً لعدم حصوله علي تأجيل الخدمة العسكرية فقد اضطر للاعتذار، وتشاء الظروف بعد ذلك أن يتم إعفائه طبيا ولكن بعد ضياع المنحة‏، لكنه كرر المحاولة في العام التالي وتم قبوله مع دفع المصروفات، وإعفائه من التأمين الطبي.

وسافر حجي إلي فرنسا‏,‏ وواجه هناك الصعوبات التي يواجهها كل مغترب‏,‏ من حيث السكن والحياة القاسية، حتى استطاع الحصول على درجة الماجستير من "جامعة باريس" عام 1999م في استخدام آلات الفيزياء الفلكية وتطبيقاتها في الفراغ، وكان مشروعه التطبيقي حول استكشاف الماء على المريخ وفي المناطق القاحلة من الأرض.

وفي عام 2002م حصل على درجة الدكتوراه بمرتبة الشرف في علوم الفضاء من نفس الجامعة، وكان موضوعها "تطوير أداء الرادار الثاقب للأرض لاستكشاف الماء تحت سطح المريخ"، وقد ضمت لجنة المناقشة رئيس قسم اكتشاف المريخ بوكالة "ناسا‏",‏ ورئيس مركز الأبحاث الفرنسي‏,‏ ورئيس أكاديمية العلوم الفرنسية‏,‏ وتم ترشيحه بعد الدكتوراه للحصول علي جائزة "أكاديمية العلوم الفرنسية" مع عالمين فرنسيين‏ آخرين.‏ 

وكان من أهم انجازات الدكتور حجي قيادته لفريق مكون من ستة علماء فضاء، في مهمة إنقاذ كوكب الأرض التي رصدت لها وكالة "ناسا" 500 مليار دولار بالتعاون مع مركز أبحاث الفضاء الأوروبي "روزاتا" حيث يتم تجهيز رحلة المركبة "c76" التي ستصل عام 2014م إلى المذنب الذي يهدد الأرض بالاصطدام عام 2028م وكان من الحلول المقترحة لمواجهة هذا المذنب المرعب, تفجير صاروخ نووي بالقرب منه, حتى يحدث "الطرد المركزي", الذي يجعل المذنب ينحرف عن مسار كوكب الأرض, رغم أن احتمالية الاصطدام هو واحد على عشرة آلاف.
* استكشاف المريخ*​
من المهام العلمية الرائدة التي شارك فيها الدكتور حجي مهمة استكشاف الحياة علي سطح المريخ، عن طريق المعدات فائقة الحساسية بالصحراء الغربية في مصر، وذلك للكشف عن المياه علي عمق‏600‏م، وكانت التجربة جزءاً مهماً في التحضير لمهمة المركبة الفضائية "فيونيكس" التي انطلقت للمريخ وأسفرت عن إنجازات علمية كبيرة أبرزها اكتشاف وجود الجليد في قطبيه شمالا وجنوبا‏,‏ ما يعني احتمال وجود شكل من أشكال الحياة في ماضي هذا الكوكب‏.

وقال الدكتور حجي إن المياه المكتشفة علي المريخ مختلطة ببعض معادن التربة‏,‏ أما المياه الجوفية العميقة التي تبعد مئات الأمتار عن السطح فبها نسبة أملاح ملحوظة‏,‏ مؤكداً أن اكتشاف الجليد المائي تحت سطح المريخ سيفتح أبوابا مازالت مجهولة، حول طبيعة الخلايا الأولية التي نشأت منها الحياة في الماضي‏.‏

ويري حجي أنه يمكن لمصر الاستفادة من هذه الأبحاث الفضائية للتعرف علي حجم المخزون الجوفي من المياه، وتطوير وسائلها العلمية لتكنولوجيا البحث عما تحت السطح‏,‏ مشيراً الي أن وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية "ناسا" قد استفادت كثيرا من الدراسات التي أُجريت بالصحراء الغربية‏,‏ وساهمت بشكل واضح في مهمة المسبار "فونيكس‏",‏ ووفرت الكثير من الجهد والوقت لمعرفة الطريقة العلمية التي سوف تُستخدم في صحراء المريخ‏. وقد أسندت‏ "ناسا‏'" للدكتور حجي مهمة الإشراف علي تدريبات مكثفة لرواد الفضاء، بهدف التعامل مع طبيعة الصخور السطحية للكوكب أثناء الملاحة التي يقومون بها للقمر ثم للمريخ‏.‏

ويعتقد العالم المصري أن أهم اكتشاف في رحلة فونيكس هو وجه التشابه بين المريخ والأرض‏,‏ ثم حقيقة أن الحياة الأولية بدأت عليهما بنفس الطريقة وتحت نفس الظروف‏,‏ لكن الحياة الأولية علي المريخ سبقت الأرض بملايين السنين ثم اختفت‏,‏ بينما تطورت علي الأرض نظراً لظروف وطبيعة المناخ‏,‏ وهذا ما يرجح أن الحياة علي الأرض ربما تكون الجيل الثاني أو الثالث داخل المجموعة الشمسية‏,‏ ولا يستبعد العالم الشاب أن تكون هناك حياة عاقلة ومتطورة أخري في الكون‏,‏ والشيء الأكيد ـ حسب وجهة نظره ـ أننا لسنا وحدنا‏,‏ لأن المادة الأولية توزعت بانتظام في كل أرجاء الكون‏.
*عنق الزجاجة الحضاري*​
خلال الأعوام الأخيرة‏ سافر د. حجي إلي ألمانيا وإيطاليا وأسبانيا وهولندا والنمسا وأمريكا واليابان، وقدم محاضرات عديدة باعتباره مرجعا في موضوع الكشف عن المياه علي المريخ، وهو يحرص دائما علي المشاركة في المناقشات التي تدور داخل الجامعات والمراكز البحثية في مصر، التي يزورها عدة مرات في العام الواحد ويلتقي زملاء الدراسة والعمل لمناقشة ما استجد من التطورات العلمية والبحثية‏.‏

ويقول الدكتور حجي: "إن نظام التعليم العربي به العديد من المشاكل، ولكن الأخطر من ذلك هو واقعية الشباب لدرجة البؤس في تعاملهم مع مشاريعهم وأحلامهم.. لماذا لا نحلم؟!" مؤكداً أنه تعامل مع النظام التعليمي العربي في ثلاث دول هي ليبيا وتونس ومصر، ولم يدرس في مدرسة خاصة، ولم يدفع نقودًا للذهاب إلى جامعة مميزة، كان يجلس على نفس الأدراج المهشمة ، ويذهب بنفس المواصلات، ويفهم من نفس الأساتذة. 

ويقول: "نحن أمة مشغولة جدًّا بصورة الآخرين عنها وغير مشغولة تمامًا بصورتها عن نفسها"، ويرى أن الحل يكمن في العمل بجدية وحماس وثقة في أن تاريخنا العربي مُشرّف، وبه الكثير من النقاط المضيئة التي يجب أن نبدأ منها وننطلق لنتجاوز "عنق الزجاجة الحضاري الذي ننحشر فيه الآن".

ويتساءل الدكتور حجي: "لماذا ترفع الحكومات العربية شعار الاستثمار في كل شيء ولا ترفع شعار الاستثمار في مجال التعليم؟" فهو يرى أن ذلك هو الثروة الحقيقية التي يجب تنميتها وإنضاجها كي نعالج الخلل الحضاري الذي تعاني منه الأمة العربية.

هذا وقد حصل الدكتور عصام حجي على مجموعة من الجوائز، هي: "جائزة زكي عياد" من جامعة القاهرة عام 1997م، وأفضل مشروع بحثي لرسالة دكتوراه من "جامعة باريس" عام 2001م، والجائزة الشرفية "للأكاديمية الفرنسية للعلوم" عام 2003م.


----------



## tamer (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*ساعة يدوية تحدد لك مكان القبلة أينما كنت*

*وافقت عليها عدة هيئات إسلامية*

*ساعة يدوية تحدد لك مكان القبلة أينما كنت *






ساعة مكة​
ابتكر المخترع الفلسطيني ياسين الشوك ساعة يدوية تحدد اتجاه القبلة للمسلمين أينما كانوا، وحصل الابتكار على عدد كبير من الجوائز والميداليات العالمية لمطابقتها للمواصفات القياسية، حيث تتميز بالدقة والسهولة في تحديد مكان القبلة من أي مكان على وجه البسيطة، وبعد تجربتها في عديد البلدان تمت مباركتها من عدة هيئات إسلامية من بينها وزارة الأوقاف المصرية والأزهر الشريف ووزارة الأوقاف وشؤون المسجد الأقصى في القدس الفلسطينية. 

كان بداية الشوك مع اختراعه عندما اكتشف أن الكثير من المسلمين لا يستطيعون تحديد مكان القبلة أثناء سفرهم أو إقامتهم في أماكن مختلفة من العالم. لذلك فكر في إيجاد طريقة ما لتحديد قبلة المسلمين بطريقة سهلة فاطلع على جهود العلماء المسلمين الذين توصلوا إلى نظرية جغرافية تقول بأن مكة المكرمة هي مركز الدائرة في العالم، وأن هذه الدائرة تمر بأطراف جميع القارات، ثم أوصلوا تلك الخطوط المتساوية ليعرف كيف يكون إسقاط خطوط الطول والعرض عليها، فتبين لهم أن مكة المكرمة هي بؤرة هذه الخطوط. 

ومع تطور العلم والتكنولوجيا وعلم الفلك تم الكشف عن سبب اختيار الله مكة لتكون آخر محطات النبوة والرسالة الإلهية. وعلى أساس هذا الاكتشاف بنيت فكرة اختراع ساعة مكة". 

وبعد الإطلاع على هذه النظرية انطلقت بحوث المهندس لتقترب من إنجاز الاختراع فقام برسم دائرة مركزها مكة المكرمة وحدودها خارج القارات الأرضية ومحيطها. 

ثم قام بحساب درجات الطول التي يبلغ مجموعها 360 خط والتي تشكل دائرة كاملة، يقع نصفها غرب الخط المار بضاحية جرينتش بالقرب من لندن، والنصف الآخر شرق قرية جرينتش" ساعدته هذه الخطوط على تحديد المكان على سطح الكرة الأرضية وحساب درجات المدن والدول في العالم التي قسمتها بالتساوي لتبدأ من الدرجة 0 وتنتهي إلى الدرجة 390، وبعد حسابات فلكية كثيرة توصل إلى تحديد اتجاهات المدن والدول عن مركز العالم مكة المكرمة. 

وهكذا بدأ باختراع الساعة لتحديد اتجاه القبلة والتي استغرقت منه مدة 4 سنوات . ثم ولدت ساعة مكة المكرمة مضافا إليها بوصلة لتحديد اتجاه الشمال، ثم تم فصل الساعة عن البوصلة عبر مادة اللازا، وهي المادة التي يلف بها القمر الصناعي في رحلاته المكوكية. 

وقام المهندس بتسجيل اختراعه في المنظمة العالمية لحماية الملكية الفكرية التابع للأمم المتحدة، ثم في المعهد الدولي لحماية الملكية الصناعية التابع لوزارة التجارة والاقتصاد الفرنسية. 

واجه الاختراع صعوبات كبيرة وأولها محاولة اليهود في عدة دول إغراءه بالمال حتى يتخلى عن اختراعه. فعرض عليه بعض التجار ورجال الأعمال من فرنسا وسويسرا وإسرائيل أخذ حق الاختراع منه مقابل ملايين الدولارات ولكنه رفض.
*اختراعات أخرى *​المهندس الفلسطيني ياسين الشوك اخترع أيضا ليزر طبي اشترته منه وزارة الصحة السويسرية. كما اخترع آلة لمنع الانفجار المفاجئ بالسيارات أو الأجهزة المنزلية. وقع تسجيله في كتاب المخترعين العالميين الذي تشرف عليه فاليري جيسكاردستان ابنة الرئيس الفرنسي السابق


----------



## tamer (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*المستخدم يفكر والكمبيوتر يكتب*

المستخدم يفكر والكمبيوتر يكتب





قد يتمكن مستخدمو الكمبيوتر من كتابة الأحرف والأرقام بفضل قوة التفكير في موجاتهم الدماغية، وذلك وفق دراسة جديدة أجراها باحثون أميركيون وقدمت أمام الاجتماع السنوي للجمعية الأميركية لمرض الصرع.

وذكر موقع ساينس دايلي أن الدراسة –التي أجراها باحثون من عيادة مايو كلينيك في مدينة جاكسوفيل في ولاية فلوريدا الأميركية- أثبتت أنه يمكن لمستخدمي الكمبيوتر أن يظهروا الأحرف على الشاشة من خلال التركيز على الحرف المحدد من بين مجموعة من الأحرف.

وقال المعد الرئيسي للدراسة طبيب الأعصاب جيري شيح "تمكنّا من توقع الأحرف التي يريدها المرضى بدقة قريبة من 100%"، مشيرا إلى أن هذه الوسيلة أسرع من الوسائل السابقة التي كانت تعتمد على وسيلة EEG (electroencephalography) حيث كانت الأقطاب الكهربائية توضع على فروة الرأس.

وقد تساهم هذه التقنية الجديدة العاملة على الموجات الدماغية مثل الأطراف الاصطناعية، في مساعدة الأشخاص المصابين بأمراض تمنعهم من الحركة مثل الإصابات بالعمود الفقري في استخدام الكمبيوتر. 

وخضع للدراسة مريضان يعانيان من الصرع وضعت أقطاب كهربائية (إلكترود) في جمجمتيهما وعلى سطح الدماغ من خلال عملية جراحية، وراقبت هذه الأقطاب الكهربائية النشاط الكهربائي الذي تنتجه الخلايا العصبية، في ما يعرف بـإليكترو كورتيكو غرافي" (Electrocorticography) (ECoG).

وطلب من المريضين النظر إلى شاشة كمبيوتر احتوت على شبكة قياس ستة في ستة مؤلفة من رقم وحرف واحد في كلّ مربع، وكلما أضاء مربع معين يحتوي على حرف محدد وركز عليه المريض، سجل الكمبيوتر ردة فعل الدماغ على الحرف المضيء.

ثم طلب من المريضين التركيز على أحرف محددة وسجل برنامج الكمبيوتر المعلومات، ثم تم ضبط الكمبيوتر ليتناسب مع الموجات الدماغية لدى المريض، وحين ركز المريض على حرف ما، ظهر هذا الحرف على الشاشة.


----------



## tamer (1 مارس 2010)

أعتذر لابتعادي طوال الفترة السابقة عن المنتدى 
وأعتذر لكل من اشترك بأحد مواضيعي ولم أرد عليه فقد كنت غائباً منذ فترة 
والآن إلى المجلة من جديد


----------



## tamer (1 مارس 2010)

*المخترعة الصغيرة تبتكر أصغر جهاز لقياس كهربية المخ*

رغم صغر سنها (15 عاماً) إلا أنها عاشقة للبحث والمعرفة في كل ما هو جديد في مجال العلوم والتكنولوجيا، ويلازمها دائما الشعور بأن لديها الكثير من الابتكارات والاختراعات، لذلك تعتمد على تثقيف نفسها بقراءة الصحف والمجلات العلمية والكتب التي تتناسب مع مرحلتها العمرية ولم تتردد في أن تلتحق "بالنادي العلمي" الذي انشأ مؤخراً في مدرستها، ونجحت في أن تكون إحدى مبدعاته وذلك بشهادة أساتذتها، إنها سمية حسنى عمر الطالبة بالصف الثالث الإعدادي بمدرسة طيبة الخاصة بدمنهور في محافظة البحيرة شمال مصر.

حرصت "سمية" دائما على مشاهدة البرامج العلمية حيث اهتمت مبكرا ببرنامج " العلم والإيمان" للدكتور مصطفى محمود وبرنامج " الإعجاز العلمي للقرآن" للدكتور زغلول النجار، وعندما بدأت تتضح ملامح الإبداع والابتكار لديها التحقت "بنادي العلوم" بمدرستها وذلك بناء على تشجيع مدرس مادة العلوم، وفي تلك الأثناء جاءتها فكرة ابتكار جهاز لقياس كهربية مخ الإنسان السليم وكذلك مريض السكري والكبد أثناء الغيبوبة.



الجهاز مكون من دائرة كهربية ومقاومات "وترانس" ووصلة ثنائية مسؤولة عن تحويل التيار المتردد إلى تيار ثابت و"فولتا ميتر" يحتوى على مؤشر لقراءة الكهربية وهو موصل بسلك مثبت بطرفيه قطعتان من المعدن، والجهاز يعتمد على وضع قطعتي المعدن خلف كل من الأذن اليمنى واليسرى للمريض لأنها تعتبر أقرب منطقة للمخ يسهل من خلالها قياس فرق الجهد عن طريق الفص الأيمن والأيسر للمخ.

ورغم بساطة الجهاز إلا أنه يتسم بالدقة في قياس كهربية الجسم حتى أنه يمكن من خلاله إنقاذ حياة مريض السكري والكبد وخاصة لحظة الشعور باقتراب حدوث الغيبوبة، وبذلك يمكن إجراء الإسعافات الأولية والاحتياط قبل حدوثها، وقد أشرف على الجهاز رئيس "نادي العلوم" بالبحيرة وشاركت به سمية في العديد من المعارض العلمية والتي تقام بصفة دورية بمدارس دمنهور.

وبالنسبة لتكلفة الجهاز فهي بسيطة لا تتعدى ال50 جنيهاً كما أنه الجهاز الوحيد من نوعه الذي يجمع بين أكثر من فائدة في قياس كهربية المخ للإنسان السليم ومريض السكري والكبد، بخلاف الأجهزة الطبية الأخرى والتي تتفرد بكل فائدة على حدة في جهاز مستقل، وتتمنى سمية حسنى أن تقوم إحدى الجهات العلمية بتبني الجهاز حتى يتم تعميمه على جميع المستشفيات.


----------



## tamer (1 مارس 2010)

*د.عدنان وحود..عربى سجّل70 براءة اختراع فى أوروبا*





​



د. عدنان وحود 
http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?v=250&username=engmsm​

الدكتور عدنان وحود عالم عربى سوري كان له الفضل فى تطوير صناعة النسيج العالمية، يعيش في ألمانيا منذ عام 1971م، حيث برع في مجال صناعة آلات النسيج وقدم أكثر من 70 براءة اختراع ، وكان لهذه الاختراعات دور كبير في الارتفاع بمستوى الشركة الألمانية التي يرأس قسم الأبحاث والتطوير فيها، فتصدرت موقعا متقدما في هذا المجال على مستوى العالم.

ولد الدكتور عدنان وحّود في دمشق في مايو عام 1951م في أسرة فقيرة، وكان والده يعمل في مجال النسيج على "النول العربي"، لتأمين الاحتياجات المعيشية لأسرة ضمّت ثمانية أولاد، كان ترتيب "عدنان" بينهم السادس.

والتحق بمدرسة "حسّان بن ثابت الأنصاري الابتدائية"، ونجح بتفوّق حتى بلغ الثانية عشرة من عمره، وعندما انتقل إلي المرحلة الإعدادية كان يعمل ثلاث ساعات يوميا مع والده ، وهي فترة أحسّ فيها بقيمة العلم والوقت على السواء.

وكان لمهنة والده فضل كبير على مستقبله، وعلى ولادة ملكة الاختراع لديه، فعندما دخل المدرسة الثانوية الصناعية تخصص في حرفة النسيج، وحصل على شهادة "البكالوريا الصناعية" في هذه الحرفة في عام 1970م .
*"عالم من دمشق"*​ 
قرّر د. وحود تحقيق حلمه الكبير بالسفر إلي أوروبا، حيث سافر إلي النمسا، ثم انتقل إلى مدينة "آخن" غرب ألمانيا في منتصف عام 1971م، حيث انتسب هناك إلى جامعة "آخن" التقنية.

وكان عليه في السنوات التالية أن يعمل ليموّل دراسته، ومع ذلك لم يتمكّن من النجاح فحسب، بل حاز بتفوّق درجة الماجستير في عام 1980م فى الهندسة الميكانيكية تخصّص آلات النسيج، وحصل بعد عامين فقط على وسام صناعة آلات النسيج عام 1982م، وسُجل له في العام نفسه وهو في الحادية والثلاثين من عمره، أوّل اختراع على المستوى الأوروبي، وهو "صمّام تغذية الهواء في آلة النسيج".

أصبح عدنان وحّود بعد تخرّجه مباشرة عالم أبحاث في اختصاصه، ونشر له خلال السنوات القليلة التالية 30 بحثا علميا في كبريات المجلات العلمية في أوروبا، وألقى عددا كبيرا من المحاضرات في المؤتمرات العلمية في ألمانيا والنمسا وسويسرا. 

وفي مارس 1987م وبعد حصوله على درجة الدكتوراة، بدأ العمل في شركة "دورنييه" في بلدة "لينداو" جنوب ألمانيا، وأصبح بعد عام واحد رئيسا لقسم الأبحاث والتطوير في الشركة، وساهم في بحوث علمية على أعلى المستويات التخصّصية، واتّسع نطاق مشاركته في المؤتمرات العلمية بالمحاضرات ليشمل القارات الخمس، واقترن ذلك بتسجيل أكثر من ستين اختراعا في اختصاصه، أحدث بعضها قفزات نوعية في تطوير صناعة النسيج على المستوى العالمي.

وفي عام 2003م أصدر الدكتور عدنان كتيّبا بعنوان "عالم من دمشق" باللغتين العربية والألمانية، تضمّن سيرته الذاتية ومسيرته العملية، وتناول تأثير العوامل الإنسانية والأسرية في حياته، وبيّن فيه العناصر الضرورية لتحقيق النجاح والتفوّق، ووجد هذا الكتاب صدى إيجابيا واسع النطاق، لاسيّما على صعيد المتخصصين، في المناطق الناطقة بالألمانية.

و شهدت مدبنة "لينداو" في عام 2004م احتفالا كبيرا لتكريم وحود والشركة التي يرأس قسم الأبحاث والتطوير فيها، بوسام "الإبداع" لعام 2003م، ووسام "المخترعين" للعام نفسه لصاحب أكثر من 70 "براءة اختراع" تم تسجيلها حتى الآن، وقد كان لهذه الاختراعات دور كبير في الارتفاع بمستوى المكانة العالمية للشركة التي تصدرت في هذه الأثناء موقعا متقدما على صعيد صناعة آلات النسيجفى العالم كله.

*الانجاز الأكبر*​
كان من أهم انجازات وحود فى مجال صناعة آلات النسيج اختراعه التطويري الجديد المسمى نظام "لينو السهل"، والذي يتميز بتسهيل عملية الإنتاج إلى جانب مميزات عديدة أخرى لتخفيض التكاليف ومضاعفة المردود.

فأصبحت آلة النسيج بعد تطويرها -وفق النظام الجديد- تعطي أضعاف إنتاجها السابق دفعة واحدة، مع اختصار استهلاك المواد الأولية، ورفع مستوى نوعية الخيوط النسيجية فيما يُسمى "نسيج الشبيكة"، واستحدث وحود شبكة متينة ثابتة للغاية، تصلح للاستخدام في إنتاج الستائر، وأرضية تثبيت السجاد وغيره من أنواع الكسوة، كما تستخدم في صناعة الأقمشة المكونة من الألياف الزجاجية لواجهات المبانى، وغير ذلك من المجالات الصناعية للأنسجة.

وفي مقدمة ما لفت أنظار المتخصصين إلى أهمية الاختراع الجديد، أن الآلات التي كانت تعمل في إنتاج هذا النسيج دون أن تصل إلى طاقتها القصوى بسبب صعوبة إنتاجه، أصبحت قادرة على استنفاد تلك الطاقة بمعدل 100%، دون صيانة إضافية للآلات. وتجتمع الخصائص المذكورة وغيرها لتجعل خبراء هذا القطاع الصناعي يتحدثون عن الاختراع الجديد كمدخل إلى قفزة نوعية "تفتح الآفاق أمام عصر جديد في صناعة النسيج".


----------



## tamer (1 مارس 2010)

*زهاء حديد .. عبقرية معمارية تجاوزت كل الحدود*

(زها حديد).. عبقرية خاصة.. مبتكرة لحد الخيال.. كيف لا وهي أفضل مهندسة معمارية في العالم.. والسيدة الأولى في التاريخ الحديث التي قفز اسمها إلى مصاف عظماء العمارة العالمية. قال عنها (أندرياس روبي ) :" مشاريع زهاء حديد تشبه سفن الفضاء تسبح دون تأثير الجاذبية في فضاء مترامي الأطراف، لا فيها جزء عال ولا سفلي، ولا وجه ولا ظهر، فهي مباني في حركة انسيابية في الفضاء المحيط، ومن مرحلة الفكرة الأولية لمشاريع زهاء إلى مرحلة التنفيذ تقترب سفينة الفضاء إلى سطح الأرض، وفي استقرارها تعتبر أكبر عملية مناورة في مجال العمارة". 

ولدت في بغداد 31 أكتوبر1950، وأنهت الثانوية في الجامعة الأميركية في بيروت 1971 لها شهرة واسعة في الأوساط المعمارية الغربية ، وهي حاصلة على وسام التقدير من الملكة البريطانية ، تخرجت عام 1977 في الجمعية المعمارية "AA" أو "Architectural Association" بلندن ، عملت كمعيدة في كلية العمارة 1987، وانتظمت كأستاذة زائرة أو أستاذة كرسي في عدة جامعات في أوروبا وبأمريكا منها هارفرد وشيكاغو وهامبورغ وأوهايو وكولومبيا ونيويورك وييل وتسنى لها أن تحصل على شهادات تقديرية من أساطين العمارة مثل الياباني كانزو تانك، قفز اسمها الى مصاف فحول العمارة العالمية، ولا سيما بعد خفوت جذوة تيار ما بعد الحداثة بعد عقدين من الزمن. 

عند معاينة أعمال زها نلاحظ للوهلة الأولى القلق وعدم الاستقرار صريحا على محيا تلك الأعمال، والاسترسال إلى الفضاءات الخارجية بشكل لا متناه مما يعكس حالة الخلفية الإسلامية لنشأتها بين الفضاءات الداخلية والخارجية للعمارة الإسلامية، وقد ربط البعض استرسال وانسيابية خطوط الخط العربي ناهيك من حالة التجريد الزخرفي. وثمة تشعيبات من التفكيكية تقوم باستعارة الأشكال التراثية التقليدية, ويمكن بهذا السياق اعتبار زها حديد لا تمت بصلة بشكل مباشر للعمارة التراثية التي تشكل خلفيتها العربية الإسلامية ، بقدر ما يمكن أن تكون إحدى جوانبها متأتية من المؤثرات للخلفية الثقافية. لا يمكن التشيع لتفكيكية زها لكونها عربية أو حتى الوقوف ضد تيارها يثير فينا التساؤل عن كم من الوقت ستستغرق هذه الشطحة. ومن أهم تلك التصاميم؛ نادي الذروة، كولون، هونغ كونغ 1982 ـ 83 مشروع مسابقة، وتنفيذها لنادي مونسون بار في سابورو اليابان 1988 ـ 89، وكذلك محطّة إطفاء فيترا ويل أم رين1991 ـ 93، أكثر مشاريعها الجديدة غرابة وإثارة للجدل مرسى السفن في باليرمو في صقلية 1999 

في عام 2004 أعادت زهاء كتابة تاريخ العمارة، حين تم منحها كأول امرأة (وأصغر معماري عمرا وأقل بناءا .. المترجم) جائزة برتزكر أرفع جائزة معمارية في العالم، لتنضم إلى عمالقة تاريخ العمارة الحديثة مثل فرانك غيري (متحف غوغنهايم بلباو) رنزو بيانو (مركز بومبيدو باريس) يورن أتزن (أوبرا سدني). 

تعد زهاء حديد الآن بمثابة النجمة العالمية. ويعتبر طريقها إلى النجومية درسا في قيمة التشبث بالفرادة والجرأة على الاختلاف. لقد أثبتت انه من المهم والمثمر أيضا الدفاع عما تؤمن به حقا. وان ما يعد ضربا من الخيال قد يمكن تحقيقه، إذا ما تمكن المرء من تحمل ومعالجة معارضيه واستمر في تطوير إمكاناته الإبداعية


----------



## tamer (1 مارس 2010)

*منير نايفة .. يحول الخيال إلى حقيقة*

"ماذا يمكن أن يحدث لو استطعنا التحكم في حركة الذرات وتغيير مواقعها وإعادة ترتيبها كما نشاء بدلا من تفجيرها؟" سؤال طرحه (ريتشارد فاينمان) عام 1959، ولم يتوقع فاينمان -أحد أعظم علماء الفيزياء في القرن العشرين- أن يتوصل أحد إلى إجابة على سؤاله إلا في المستقبل البعيد. 

نسي فاينمان أنه يتحدث عن علماء الغرب فقط، وتجاهل أن الأرض العربية ولادة!، ولم لا؟ وهي من أنجبت شادية حبال وزويل والنشائي وغيرهم كثيرين، والآن يمسك علماؤنا بأعمدة حضارتهم حتى يبنوا ويعلوا البنيان ويبقى علماؤنا هم الأساس. 

بعد أقل من عقدين من الزمان كان هناك إجابة على السؤال، ولكن على يد من؟ من أشعل فتيل تلك الثورة وأكملها ليؤسس فرعا جديدا في الكيمياء؟ 

إنه "منير حسن نايفة" أحد رواد علم تقنيات النانوتكنولوجي في العالم، نايفة ابن فلسطين الذي لم يدفعه الاحتلال إلى الاعتلال، وإنما دفعه إلى أن يخرج من مصباح العلم حاملا معه مفاجآت من عالم الخيال، فنايفة هو الذي حول خيال فاينمان إلى حقيقة ملموسة، مؤسسا بذلك لفرع جديد في علم الكيمياء هو «كيمياء الذرة المنفردة»، وحصل عن ذلك على 7 براءات اختراع.
*ثورة تكنولوجيا النانو *​
مهد نايفة بأبحاثه النانوية لطفرة طبية سوف تسهم في علاج العديد من الأمراض التي وقف العلم عاجزا أمامها سنوات طويلة؛ ويتيح هذا الإنجاز بناء أجهزة ومعدات مجهرية لا يزيد حجمها على عدة ذرات بما يمكنها من الولوج في جسم الإنسان، والسير داخل الشرايين والوصول إلى أعضائه الداخلية، وتؤدي هذه المقدرة إلى بناء مركبات معقدة بنيوية مثل المستقبلات والإنزيمات والأجسام المضادة والهياكل الخلوية التي يكون تصنيعها مكلفا وصعبا باستعمال تقنيات الكيمياء الصناعية الحالية، بالإضافة إلى مستحضرات التجميل، وستمكن هذه التقنية كذلك من صناعة غرفة عملّيات كاملة في كبسولة (عبوة) صغيرة، يتمّ وضعها داخل جسم المريض لتقوم بتنفيذ برنامج العمليّة الذي برمجه الطبيب فيها حسب حالة المريض. 

الطفرة لم تتوقف على مجال الطب فقط بل تتعدى ذلك لتشمل كل ميادين الحياة مثل الزراعة والغذاء والبيئة والالكترونيات، هذا فضلا عن تطبيقاتها العسكرية والأمنية والاستكشافية في الفضاء، والآن ظهرت منتجات رياضية تحتوي على مواد نانوية، وزجاج مطلي بمواد نانوية لتمنع تبللها أو التصاق الأوساخ عليها، ومرشحات للهواء، وحبيبات نانوية مطهرة، ويمكن استنتاج تلك القفزة التي سيحققها ذلك العلم من خلال المقارنة بـ"المايكروتكنولوجي" التي أنتجت أجهزة الكمبيوتر والترانزيستور وكل المعدات الإلكترونية الحالية، وفى هذا الإطار يشير الكتاب السنوي الصادر عن الموسوعة البريطانية «بريتانيكا» إلى أن تقنية نايفة سوف تزيد من كفاءة أداء الآلات ما بين 100 مليون و10 آلاف مليون مرة على الطرق التقليدية.
*مسيرة حافلة بالإنجازات *​
عمل نايفة في الفترة من عام 1977 وحتى عام 1979 باحثا فيزيائيا مختبر أوك ريدج القومي الأميركي Oak Ridge National Laboratory، وفيه قام وزملاؤه عام 1976 بالكشف عن الذرات المنفردة ومعالجتها في الحالة الذرية مقارنة بالسطوح، وبمعنى أدق قاموا بترجمة خيال فاينمان إلى واقع ملموس من خلال رصد ذرة منفردة من بين عشرة بلايين مليار ذرة والتعرف على هويتها، وكان ذلك يحدث لأول مرة في تاريخ العلم. 

التحق نايفة عام 1979 "بجامعة آلينوى" في أربانا ـ شامبين، وهو نفس العام الذي شهد حصوله على "جائزة البحث التصنيعي" في الولايات المتحدة، أمدت الجامعة نايفة بالمال والإدارة والتخطيط ليؤسس شركة (النانوسليكون) NanoSi Technologies من أجل إيصال هذه التقنيات إلى القطاع الصناعي والتجاري في التطبيقات الالكترونية والضوئية والطبية وغيرها. 

في التسعينيات تحدثت كبريات المجلات العلمية المتخصصة ووكالات الأنباء العالمية عن العالِم الذي رسم صورة لقلب داخله حرف «P» باستخدام الذرات المفردة في الإشارة إلى فلسطين، كأصغر حرف في تاريخ الخط وبعرض خمسة بالمليون من المليمتر، اختيرت لوحة نايفة العاطفية كصورة لغلاف لمجلة «نيوساينتست»New Scientist وهي أشهر مجلة علمية في بريطانيا، في عددها الصادر بتاريخ 7 مارس (آذار) 1992. 

لم تمنع هجرة نايفة عن الاهتمام بالبحث العلمي في الوطن العربي، فقدم زبدة أفكاره بين يدي المراكز البحثية العربية ليساهم في دفعها إلى التقدم وملاحقة التطورات العلمية في العالم، ويظهر ذلك من خلال نشاطاته وزيارته المتكررة ومساهمته في فتح مجالات التعاون بين "جامعة آلينوي" ومختلف مراكز البحث العلمي العربية، وفى هذا الإطار يسهم نايفة مع "زين حسن يماني" المبتعث من "جامعة الملك فهد" السعودية إلى "جامعة آلينوي"، ومعهما الدكتورة "ليلى أبو حسان"، والدكتور "عبد الجواد أبو الهيجاء" من "الجامعة الأردنية"، والدكتور "سامي محمود"، والدكتور "نهاد يوسف" من "جامعة اليرموك" الأردنية في بحث علمي على خام "الزيوليت" الطبيعي الذي يوجد بوفرة في البيئة العربية، لإنتاج وتطوير أسلاك ومفاتيح ذرية تستخدم في تشغيل آلات القرن الحادي والعشرين. 

ويرأس الدكتور نايفة شبكة العلماء والتكنولوجيين العرب في الخارج، وهو أحد التجمعات الشهيرة للعلماء المهاجرين، التي أنشئت عام 1992 عقب أول اجتماع لها في العاصمة الأردنية عمان، وتقوم الشبكة بدور هام في حصر الكفاءات العربية في المجالات العلمية المختلفة، وفتح المجال أمام حدوث تعاون وتنفيذ برامج ومشاريع علمية، من شأنها أن ترتقي ببلداننا العربية، كما أنه عضو بمجلس إدارة المؤسسة العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا بالشارقة التي أسست عام 2000، وهي مؤسسة تهتم بوضع المشاريع العلمية المشتركة التي تسهم في حل المشكلات التي تعاني منها منطقتنا العربية، بالإضافة إلى التنسيق بين علماء الداخل والخارج، وتعد محاولة لتشكيل قوة ضغط علمية تحث الحكومة العربية على ضرورة دعم البحث العلمي تجري في الوقت الحاضر أبحاث تعاونية مشتركة في حقل نانوتكنولوجيا السليكون بين "جامعة الينوي" و"جامعة الملك سعود" في الرياض، وهناك بعض الأبحاث الميدانية في المملكة على الفلترات النانونية المستخدمة في تحلية المياه. 

حصل نايفة على مائة جائزة في أبحاث صناعية، وأصدر العديد من المؤلفات العلمية، ونشر ما يزيد على130 مقالا وبحثا علميا، وشارك مع آخرين في إعداد وتأليف العديد من الكتب عن علوم الليزر والكهربية والمغناطيسية. كما وردت الإشارة إلى اسم نايفة في العديد من موسوعات العلماء والمشاهير، وكان من أبرزها موسوعة "بريتنيكا" الشهيرة، وموسوعة "ماجروهيل"، وقائمة رجال ونساء العلم الأمريكيين، وموسوعة " Who’s Who in America"، وقائمة "Who's Who in Technology Today"، وقائمة "Who's Who in Engineering "، وكذلك المعجم الدولي للسيرة الذاتية، وقائمة رجال الإنجازات.
*بطاقة شخصية *​
ولد "نايفة" في ديسمبر عام 1945 بقرية الشويكة بطولكرم في فلسطين، وأكمل دراسته الابتدائية ثم غادر بلاده متجها إلى الأردن لاستكمال دراسته الثانوية، وبعدها إلى لبنان للحصول على درجة البكالوريوس من الجامعة الأمريكية ببيروت عام 1968، حصل على درجة الماجستير في الفيزياء عام 1970، ثم نال بعدها منحة مقدمة من جامعة ستانفورد الأمريكية للحصول على الدكتوراه. 

ونايفة هو الأخ الثالث بين أربعة أبناء لتاجر زيت الزيتون حسن نايفة وزوجته خضرة، جميعهم تفوقوا في مجالات العلوم المختلفة، "علي" الابن الأكبر أستاذ للهندسة الميكانيكية بجامعة فرجينيا، و"عدنان" أيضا يعمل أستاذا للهندسة الميكانيكية والطيران في جامعة سينسيناتي بأوهاويو، أما "تيسير" فيعمل أستاذا للهندسة الصناعية في جامعة كليفلاند


----------



## tamer (7 أبريل 2010)

*جهاز جديد يمتص إشعاعات الأجهزة المنزلية*






عمان: تمكن طالب أردني مع آخر تونسي من ابتكار جهاز يحمي الإنسان من أخطار الإشعاعات المنبعثة من الأجهزة الكهربائية المنزلية وبخاصة المايكرويف.
وأشار الباحثون إلى أن الابتكار جديد وفريد من نوعه، مؤكدين أنه بعد دراسة كمية الإشعاعات الصادرة عن أفران المايكرويف عقب زيارة 160 منزلاً في عمان لنكتشف أن الأفران التي يزيد عمرها على ثلاث سنوات تصدر إشعاعات أكثر من المعايير الدولية ما يعرض الإنسان لسرطانات العين والدم والدماغ واضطرابات هرمونية إضافة للتأثير الخطر على الحوامل بصفة خاصة


----------



## سهام معمر (22 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيراً موضوعك شيق جداً ومفيد أنا إستفدت الكثير منه*


----------



## tamer (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*مصريان يفوزان فى مسابقة نوكيا العالمية لتطبيقات المحمول*






فى إطار سعيها المستمر لإثراء تجربة المشاركة فى تنويع التطبيقات على التليفونات المحمولة، وبعد إطلاق العديد من المبادرات العالمية لتطوير المحتوى عالميا وإقليميا ومصريا، أعلنت شركة نوكيا مؤخرا عن اسماء الفائزين فى مسابقتها العالمية (Make my app)، والتى تهدف إلى تعميق التواصل بين نوكيا وعملائها فى مختلف دول العالم.

جدير بالذكر أن نوكيا كانت قد أطلقت مسابقتها فى شهر أبريل الماضى، وتم الإعلان عنها من خلال موقعها الإلكترونى على شبكة الإنترنت، وفتحت المسابقة المجال أمام العديد من المبدعين فى كل دول العالم لطرح أفكارهم ومقترحاتهم لتطوير تطبيقات جديدة، حيث تقدم للمسابقة 7691 مشتركا طرحوا أفكارهم، ومن خلال لجنة التحكيم التى نظمتها نوكيا تم اختيار أفضل 90 تطبيقا، وتمت تصفيتهم فى نهاية المسابقة إلى 13 فكرة فائزة. شارك العديد من مطورى التطبيقات من العديد من البلدان مثل البازيل ولاتفيا والكويت وجامايكا والهند وفرنسا وماليزيا والمملكة المتحدة ومصر، وعلى هامش مؤتمرها الأخير Nokia World والذى عقد بلندن فى منتصف شهر سبتمبر الماضى، قامت نوكيا بتجربة تطبيق أفكار الفائزين فى هذه المسابقة وتحويلها إلى تطبيقات حقيقية أمام المدعوين، ليستفيد منها كل المشتركين وليتم طرحهاعلى المتجر الإكترونى لنوكيا Ovi store.

ومن بين الثلاثة عشر فائزا على مستوى العالم فاز المصريان عمر عرابى 21 سنة طالب بهندسة البترول، عن طرحه أفكارا خاصة بالحصول على أخبار التغير المناخى والبيئة، وكذلك يمكنها إظهار الـWidgets وإضافة روابط ذات صلة للتبرع للمؤسسات العاملة فى مجال البيئة.

كما فاز عمرو كيرا 29 سنة محاسب عن طرحه أفكارا باستخدام الحساسات الخاصة بالهاتف ونظام تحديد المواقع الجغرافية «GPS»، ليصبح الهاتف صديقا إلكترونيا يذكرك بالمواعيد المهمة.

وعن رأيه فى المسابقة ذكر عمر عرابى «أن هذه المسابقة قد فتحت الباب أمام العديد من المبدعين لتطوير تطبيقات على تليفوناتهم، وأود أن أتقدم بالشكر لشركة نوكيا لإطلاقها مثل هذه النوعية من المسابقات، لأنها اعطتنى الفرصة لتحقيق حلم كان يراودنى، والآن أعتبر نفسى من المحظوظين لأننى فزت فى المسابقة تحت اسم شركة نوكيا وأنا مازلت طالبا.


----------



## tamer (4 نوفمبر 2010)

سهام معمر قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيراً موضوعك شيق جداً ومفيد أنا إستفدت الكثير منه*


 
جزانا وإياكم ولكن لي تعقيب على التوقيع
حيث يجب تغييره بـ ( خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه ) كما جاء في الحديث الشريف


----------



## tamer (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*صبي مصري يسجل رقمًا قياسيًا في الاختراعات*






نجح الصبي المصري "عبد الرؤوف حلمي" في تحقيق رقمًا قياسيًا في عدد الاختراعات التي قدمها إذ وصلت إلى أكثر من 38 اختراعًا مختلفًا في وقت لم يتجاوز عمره 14 عامًا.

وكانت موهبة الصبي قد ظهرت وهو في عمر الثامنة عندما كان يقوم بفك الأجهزة التالفة بمنزله ويعيد اكتشافها وإصلاحها؛ وقد توالت ابتكاراته بعد ذلك حيث اخترع جهازاً لتحلية مياه البحر، وآخر لامتصاص الاحتباس الحراري، وجهازًا لاكتشاف تسرب المياه تحت الأرض، فضلاً عن جهاز للكشف المبكر عن الزلازل والتوابع، وكرسي يوفر الحماية والطاقة للمعاقين، إلى أن وصلت اختراعاته إلى 38 اختراعاً.

ونقل "راديو سوا" عن عبد الرؤوف قوله: إنه يستخدم مخلفات البيئة في كل اختراعاته، وإنه قام في سن العاشرة بتحويل مسدس لعبة إلى مجفف للشعر. 

وكان قد عمل ماكيت من الكارتون للمدينة المستقبلية، وقال: إنه لن يكون هناك بنزين أو إشارات مرور وأنه سيتم استخدام الطاقة النظيفة. وأحرز بهذا الماكيت المركز الأول في المسابقة البيئية الكبرى عام 2004.

أما عن أحدث اختراعات الصبي النابغة فهو مدينة ملاهي أسماها مدينة الأحلام وهى عبارة عن مدينة ملاهي خيالية قدمها في مسابقة على مستوى مصر ضمن أندية العلوم وأحرزت المركز الأول أيضاً


----------



## tamer (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*شاب سعودي يبتكر جهازا يفصل دواسة بنزين السيارة عن العمل عند استخدام الهاتف*

ابتكر شاب سعودي جهاز يفصل دواسة بنزين السيارة عن العمل عند استخدام الهاتف الجوال أثناء القيادة ، حيث تقوم الذبذبات داخل الجهاز بإرسال إشارة إلى الدائرة الكهربائية داخل السيارة ، وبدورها تقوم بتحويلها إلى إشارة أعلى منها لتصل إلى القاطع الحركي ، ومن ثمة ينفصل عمل دواسة البنزين عن العمل مباشرة ، ما يجعل المركبة تسير ببطء ، أو أن يختار قائد المركبة إنهاء المكالة ، أو رفضها وبالتالي تعود الدواسة إلى العمل بشكلها الطبيعي.

ويقول المبتكر أسعد بن مطلق الشمري " 26 عاماً " منذ سماعي بخبر منع استخدام الجوال في مقر عملي قررت أن أجد حلا لهذه المشكلة ، إضافة إلى معاناتي من قلة التركيز أثناء القيادة عند استخدام الجوال".

وأضاف في لقاء أجرته معه مجلة " جبين " التي تصدر عن الهيئة الملكية للجبيل وينبع " بعد هذه الدوافع انطلقت لأجمع الأفكار والرؤى والحلول ، وتشكلت لدي الفكرة من خلال عمل العديد من الرسومات والمجسمات والتصاميم ، إلى أن توصلت إلى هذا الاختراع ، الذي بدوره أنهى مشكلتي تماما مضيفاً أنه لم يتأخر في جمع مكونات الابتكار التي بلغت 50 ريالاً.

وأفاد مبتكر الجهاز أن آلية عمل الجهازبسيطة ، وتعمل تلقائيا بعد رنين الهاتف الجوال واستقبال ذبذباته ،واضاف عند قدوم أي مكالمة على جوال قائد السيارة تقوم الذبذبات بإرسال إشارة داخلية إلى الكنترول / الدائرة الكهربائية / التي بدورها تقوم بتحويلها إلى إشارة أعلى منها لتصل إلى أعلى إشارة لها عبر الدائرة ، وبالتالي تصل إلى القاطع الميكانيكي ، الذي بدوه يقوم بفصل عمل دواسة النزين عن العمل مباشرة ، مما يجعل قائد السيارة يقود سيارته ببطء أو إغلاق هاتفه الجوال من خلال رفض المكالمه ، وتعود الحركة والعمل لدواسة البنزين بشكل طبيعي مرة أخرى ".

وأوضح أنه بالإمكان التحكم بالحيز الذي يتحسس ذبذبات الجوال وجعله يتحسس جوال قائد السيارة فقط ، وهذا ما يهم من الاختراع ويمكن تجاهل جوال ركاب السيارة باستثناء قائدها.

وأشار المبتكر أسعد إلى أن ابتكاره هذا ليس الوحيد بل سبقه عدة ابتكارات مختلفة منها شاحن جوال لاسلكي ، وآخر عن قبعة السلامة تحمي مستخدمها من حرارة الجو المرتفعة وهي عبارة عن مروحة داخلية تحافظ على برودة القبعة وعدم حرارتها ، فضلاً عن ابتكاره كرسي كهربائي للمعاقين يعمل بالريموت كنترول ، وابتكارين آخرين.


----------



## tamer (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*أحدهم سرقني*

قام أحد الأشخاص ويدعى عمرو فايز بسرقة مجهودي بالكامل في هذا الموضوع ويقوم بنشره كما هو في منتدى آخر على موضوعات متفرقة بدون ذكر مصدره أو التنويه على أنه منقول بل وتقبل الثناء والمديح على عملي !!!!! وكأنه صاحبه 
و بدون أي وازع من ضمير نسبه إلى نفسه
ولم أكتشف هذه السرقة والتي هي مستمرة منذ ما يزيد عن العامين إلا اليوم
فحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## tamer (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*"الخرسانة المدرعة" تحمي البنايات من الزلازل*



*"الخرسانة المدرعة" تحمي البنايات من الزلازل *
​​

تمكن المخترع الجزائري هوام نورالدين من تطوير مادة للبناء أطلق عليها "الخرسانة المدرعة" وبمساعدة من الدكتور شريف سوامي، والخرسانة الجديدة قوية الى حد أنها تتحمل الهزات الأرضية الشديدة التي قد تصل إلى 10 درجات ريختر، كما أنها تقتصد 65% من تكلفة البناء، وتوفر سرعة خارقة في الانجاز لا تزيد عن 3 أشهر لإقامة عمارة من 10 طوابق. 

يقول المهندس نور الدين: "الخرسانة المدرعة تتكون من نفس مكونات الخرسانة المسلحة العادية التي تدخل في صناعة المباني والمنازل وهي مركبة من حديد اسمنت، إلا أن التقنية الجديدة فيها أن الحديد يحمي الخرسانة وليس الخرسانة هي التي تحمي الحديد كما هو معروف بالنسبة للخرسانة المسلحة، وهو السر الذي يجعلها تقاوم الزلازل الشديدة حتى لو بلغت 10 درجات ريختر، كما ينقص وزن السكن إلى أكثر من الثلثين ويزيد من سرعة الانجاز بـ 65 بالمائة". 

يضيف المخترع: "الحديد هو الذي ينتج الذبذبات وموجات سريعة ويمررها وهو من يزيد من قوة الخرسانة، علما أن سرعة الموجة الزلزالية في الحديد هي 5200 متر في الثانية بينما في الخرسانة تبلغ 2700 إلى 3 آلاف متر في الثانية وهو ما يجعل يقول ذات المتحدث الخرسانة المدرعة أكثر قوة من الخرسانة المسلحة الأولى ترفع ثقل 250 كلغ في السنتيمتر المربع بينما الثانية تصل قدرتها في حمل 2400 كغ في نفس الحجم" 

وعن مميزات البناء الذي يتم بالخرسانة المدرعة قال هوام إن البناء يصبح غير قابل للتكسير ولو تم استعمال قنابل داخلها وأكد أن الحيطان لا تنهار بل يحصل لها نفس الشيء بالنسبة لزجاج السيارات عندما يصاب بصدمة دون إلحاق الأذى. وأضاف إن الأغراض من أجهزة منزلية لن تصاب بأذى ولن تلحقها أضرار بفعل زلزال أو تفجير، كما حرص على شرح عملية مقاومة المسكن للعوامل الطبيعية حيث قال إن الزلزال أو الانفجار يولد طاقة ضوئية وطاقة مغناطيسية وعوض أن تصدم الطاقة المذكورة بالحائط وتسبب انهياره كما يحصل مع البنايات المشيدة بالخرسانة المسلحة فإن الوضع بالنسبة للبنايات المنجزة بالخرسانة المدرعة تتوزع الموجات الارتدادية بانتظام على الأسوار وكل أجزاء البناية وهو ما لا يسبب انهيارها. 

وعن عدم استعمال الدول الأخرى المتطورة في مجال البناء للتقنية المذكورة قال المهندس إن العالم يتبع طريقتين للبناء، الأولى أمريكية والثانية يابانية والاختلاف في التقنية المقترحة من طرف الجزائري والتقنية الأجنبية الأخرى، قال المهندس المخترع "إن تقنيتنا تحرك الموجات الزلزالية عبر مسار بطريقة ميكانيكية وقال انه لهدم منزل من طابق واحد مشيد بالخرسانة المدرعة يجب توفر قوة بوزن 38 ألف طن أي ما يعادل 200 جرافة". وفي هذا السياق اقترح استعمال التقنية المذكورة لتشييد منازل للفلسطينيين حتى لا تلحقهم الجرافات الإسرائيلية. 

ولتأكيد تجربتهما قام المخترعان بانجاز نموذج لمنزل بالخرسانة المدرعة بمنطقة أولاد موسى بولاية بومرداس، عبارة عن منزل من طابق واحد يحتوي على عوازل حرارية وصوتية وتكلفة بنائه تقل بنسبة تتراوح بين 35% و50%، وعليه اقترح المخترع على الدولة إتباع الطريقة المذكورة في عملية انجاز السكنات للتقليل من تكلفتها خصوصا بعد الغلاء الفاحش في الوقت الراهن.


----------



## tamer (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*مصل جديد مضاد لسم الثعبان*

*مصل جديد مضاد لسم الثعبان *


توصلت الهيئة المصرية العامة للمستحضرات الحيوية واللقاحات إلى طريقة لتحضير مستحضر مصل مضاد لسم الثعبان " وحصلت على براءة اختراع من مكتب براءات الاختراع المصري. 

يتم في إطار هذه الطريقة تخفيف البلازما المفصولة بواسطة محلول ملح فسيولوجى وإجراء سلسلة من عمليات ضبط الحرارة ودرجة الحموضة والمعالجة الكيميائية ثم ترشيح الخليط إلى أن يتم الحصول على مصل نقى ومركز ومعقم. 

وتم تطوير بروتين مضاد للتجلط مشتق من سم نوع من الثعابين تعيش في أستراليا، وذلك بتحويله إلى علاج للمرضى الذين يعانون من مرض الشريان التاجي والسكتة الدماغية. 

وأوضح أحد الباحثين أن هذا العقار له القدرة على تثبيط التجلط بصورة طبيعية عن طريق تأثيره على بروتين «اينتيجرين» وهو بروتين يوجد فى الصفائح الدموية وهو اساسى لعملية التجلط. 

جدير بالذكر أن التجلط يحدث عندما يتحد مستقبل هذا البروتين مع الفيبرينوجين وهذا يجعل الصفائح الدموية تتجمع فى مكان الاصابة لتمنع النزيف، وقد استخدم العلماء بروتين سم الثعبان ليتحد مع بروتين إينتيجرين ويمنع نشاط الفبرينوجين، حيث وجدوا أن بروتين سم الثعبان يثبط نشاط مستقبلات بروتين اينتيجرين، وبالتالى يمنع تكون الجلطات فى الشرايين التاجية وإلى تعد أهم أسباب الأمراض القلبية.


----------



## tamer (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*ابتكار طريقة يدوية لربط سلك التسليح*

*ابتكار طريقة يدوية لربط سلك التسليح *


حصل المخترع المصري "مصطفى رشاد محمد محمود" على براءة اختراع من أكاديمية البحث العلمي عن اختراعه عدة يدوية لبرم سلك حديد التسليح. 

والاختراع الجديد عبارة عن عدة يدوية لحدادين التسليح يستخدمونها لربط السلك عن طريق البرم، ويستخدم السلك في ربط أسياخ التسليح المستخدمة في بناء الهياكل الخرسانية. 

ويتم استخدام هذه الطريقة بحيث يمسك العامل بيده يد العدة ويقوم بوضع الخطاف (مقدمة العدة) حول السلك ثم يجذب اليد إلى الخلف فيدور الخطاف مسببًا برم السلك ، ويستخدم مسمار نقل قدرة (فتيل) لتحويل الحركة الخطية إلى حركة دورانية.


----------



## tamer (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*نظام أمني سعودي ضد فيروسات الحاسب*

*نظام أمني سعودي ضد فيروسات الحاسب *


ابتكر الشاب السعودي فوزي الفارسي نظام درع الفيروسات للسيطرة على الفيروسات القوية الشرسة الفتاكة ولتتحول خاصيتها من تدمير إلى دفاع بحيث الفيروس الفتاك المدمر هو من يقوم بحماية أجهزة الحاسب الآلي من ضعفاء النفوس المتطفلين (الهاكرز) وهذه خطوه علمية أول مرة تطبق في العالم بحيث أن يسيطر على الفايروس الفتاك ويحتفظ به فعال بكل قوته ليحمي جهاز الحاسب الآلي. 

هو أول نظام حماية مضاد للفيروسات القوية المدمرة الفتاكة سواء كانت قديمة أو مستقبلية التى تبتكر حديثاً ويختص بتحويل خاصية الفيروس من هجومي إلى دفاعي لأجهزة الكمبيوتر ليقف الفيروس في وجه المتطفلين " هاكرز" 

والاختراع عبارة عن نظام أمني لحماية جميع البرامج والأوامر الخاصة بنظام (دوس) يمتاز بقوة أقفاله للملفات التشغيلية بحيث لا يمكن كسر نظام أقفال مفتاح الدخول على البرامج من قبل مستخدمي الحاسب الآلي مبتدئين كانوا أو محترفين .. كما يمتاز بحماية مستخدميه من مشكلة النسيان . حيث يستطيع مفتاح فوزي إلغاء أي رمز في أي وقت يريده المستخدم. 

الانجازات التى حققها مفتاح فوزي •عام 1997 م تم تكريمه من قبل معالي وزير الصناعة والكهرباء د.هاشم عبدالله يماني بعد تكوين لجان مختصة لفحص واختبار نظام مفتاح فوزي . لمشاهدة الخبر في الصحيفة 

•عام 1417هـ قيم نظام مفتاح فوزي كأفضل نظام حماية عالمي من قبل مركز جدة للعلوم والتكنولوجيا. 

•عام 1998 م حصل على المركز الأول كأفضل ابتكار من قبل صاحب السمو الملكي أمير منطقة مكة المكرمة الأمير ماجد بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله . 

•عام 1418هـ تم تكريمه من قبل صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن سلمان بن عبد العزيز الرائد المسلم العربي الأول للفضاء على اختراعه مفتاح فوزي ، وقام الأمير سلطان بن سلمان بتلقيبه بلقب "بيل جيتس السعودية" وذلك خلال حفل التدشين الذي أعلن فيه التحدي العالمي الأول لنظام مفتاح فوزي من خلال الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وكان مدت التحدي 45 يوماً وامتدت إلى خمسة أشهر وكان ذاك الابتكار المسلم السعودي صامد أمام من تحداه .


----------



## tamer (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*برنامج مصري يمنع القرصنة نهائيا*

*برنامج مصري يمنع القرصنة نهائيا *


القرصنة هي شكل من أشكال النصب والإحتيال الإلكتروني التي تهدف إلى سرقة معلومات مستخدمي الإنترنت الخاصة سواء للأفراد أو الشركات مثل أرقام بطاقات الإئتمان وأرقام الضمان الإجتماعي وكلمات السر والملفات الخاصة بالشركات وغيرها. 

وفي هذا الإطار فاز عباس عادل عبد الموجود بجائزة أحسن مشروع مجال البرمجيات في يوم المهندس المصري الذي يقام برعاية وزارتي المواصلات والتعليم العالي وذلك عن تصميمه برنامجا يمنع أي نوع من أنواع القرصنة علي شبكات الكمبيوتر بالشركات. 

وتخرج عباس عادل في كلية الحاسبات ونظم المعلومات جامعة المنوفية عام 2005 وجاء ترتيبه الثالث علي دفعته . 

وفي هذا الإطار حذر أستاذ في الجامعة الأمريكية في الشارقة من ارتفاع خطر تعرض مستخدمي الانترنت في منطقة الشرق الأوسط لعمليات القرصنة بسبب زيادة عدد مستخدمي الشبكة العنكبوتية في المنطقة وجهل الكثير منهم بكيفية حماية أنفسهم من قراصنة الإنترنت. 

وأشار الدكتور فادي علول إلى انه من الضروري لمستخدمي الانترنت تعلم كيفية حماية أنفسهم خاصة أن قراصنة الانترنت يتبعون أساليب بسيطة وسهلة تمكنهم من الحصول على معلوماتهم الخاصة. 

وأضاف أن الإحصائيات العالمية لمستخدمي الإنترنت تشير إلى أن اختراق الانترنت في منطقة الشرق الأوسط ارتفع بأكثر من 21% في شهر يونيو الماضي مسجلا زيادة في عدد مستخدميه وصلت نسبتها إلى نحو 1177% خلال السنوات الثماني الماضية.


----------



## tamer (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*قفاز يترجم لغة الإشارة للصم والبكم*

*قفاز يترجم لغة الإشارة للصم والبكم *


في أحدث تجربة علمية بكلية العلوم جامعة المنصورة قام الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد طلبة من قسم الفيزياء بإجراء تجربة لجهاز جديد يساعد الصم والبكم على التغلب على المشاكل التي يعاني منها هؤلاء في تلقي المعلومة ويمكنهم من الوسيلة الأنجع لمساعدتهم على الخروج من عزلتهم ودمجهم بشكل كامل في المجتمع عن طريق استخدام "قفاز يترجم لغة الإشارة". 

ويعتمد الإختراع في تركيبه على بناء نظام أوتوماتيكي يعتمد بدوره على إستخدام قفاز يحتوي على مجموعة من أجهزة الإستشعار التي تقوم بقياس زوايا انحناء الأصابع وميل كف اليد ودرجة دوران رسغ اليد، وبذلك يمكن الحصول على سبع قيم مقاسه لكل إيماءة من إيماءات اليد. 

بعد ذلك، يتم تدريب الشبكة العصبية والممثلة ببرنامج كومبيوتري على مجموعة محددة من إيماءات اليد وذلك بتغذيته بالقياسات السبعة التي تتوالي من القفاز عند عمل كل إيماءه. وبعد عملية التدريب يمكن للحاسب أن يتعرف على أية إيماءات مقبلة إليه من القفاز بشرط أن يكون قد سبق أن تدرب على إيماءات مماثلة لها. وبعد التعرف على الإيماءة المقبلة من القفاز يتم إخراج الكلمة العربية التي تناظر تلك الإيماءة ككلمة منطوقة عن طريق سماعات الحاسب. 

ويضيف الدكتور طلبة موضحا أن هذا النظام يتعرف حاليا على عدد كبير من الإيماءات التي تمكن المستخدم من التعبير عن حاجاته اليومية في المنزل أو السوق أو غيره من أماكن الاتصال مع الآخرين، مؤكدا على انه في المستقبل القريب سوف يتم بناء نظام جوال يتكون من القفاز وحاسب مصغر مرفق بالقفاز حتى يكون سهل الإستخدام. 

وعن التكلفة المادية للجهاز فقد تصل إلى 5 آلاف جنيه مصري (802 دولار) في حالة تصنيعه بكميات معقولة.


----------



## tamer (11 يناير 2011)

*موسوعة جينيس بانتظار تسجيل أذكى طفل في العالم*

انفجرت وسط القاهرة ضجة مفادها أن هناك معجزة مصرية صغيرة عمره لم يتجاوز بعد الـ 7 أعوام! والطفل هو محمود وائل محمود، مواليد 1/1/1999، الذي ستعلن عنه موسوعة جينيس خلال شهور كأذكى طفل في العالم في هذه السن الصغيرة، كما يقول خبراء اختبارات الذكاء في مصر، حيث انه عبقري في الرياضيات، ومواهبه تمكنه من الالتحاق بالجامعة بعد خمس سنوات من الآن واختبارات الـ 1q التي حصل عليها لم يبلغها شخص في مثل سنه من قبل. 

وحصل محمود على عشرات الميداليات وشهادات التقدير والتفوق تماما كأختيه لبنى وعبلة في مجالات العلم والرياضة والفن. ويعمل والد محمود طبيبا بينما تعمل والدته معلمة بالمرحلة الثانوية. ويحمل محمود نبوغا خاصا في الأرقام والرياضيات حيث لديه القدرة علي القيام بالعمليات الحسابية الطويلة بدون ورقة وقلم كما يستوعب دروسه بمجرد قراءتها. وحينما منحته احدي المدارس الدولية منحة مجانية للدراسة بها كانت المشكلة هي عدم معرفته باللغة الانجليزية ولكن بجهود الأب استطاع ان يحصل له علي منحة اخري لتعليم الانجليزية بالجامعة الأمريكية. 

واستطاع محمود خلال ثلاثة شهور فقط انجاز دورة مكثفة تستغرق عامين كاملين. 

واستطاع أيضا اجتياز اختبار المدرسة والالتحاق بها ليصبح الأول علي زملائه في كل السنوات الدراسية. 

ورغم هذا التفوق يعيش محمود حياة طبيعية فهو يعشق اللعب مع أصدقائه مبتسم دائما يكره البكاء ويكره الظلم. ويؤكد محمود انه يحب زملاءه ويساعدهم ويفرح جدا أذا ناداه أصحابه ومعلميه في المدرسة بـ(عبقرينو) 

ويقول محمود: "انه يحب المذاكرة ويحب اللعب وأنه يحاول الحفاظ على نعمة ربنا ويؤدي الصلاة بانتظام ويحفظ القرآن" ويضيف: "بالعب كاراتيه في النادي وكرة في كل مكان وبأشوف افلام انجليزي وعربي وبحب اسمع اغاني". 

ويتمنى محمود ان يصبح عالما في الرياضيات أو الكمبيوتر ومثله الاعلى الدكتور احمد زويل واينشتاين. 

ويؤكد والده ان محمود يسعى للحصول على للحصول علي شهادة mcsd في الكمبيوتر مشيرا إلى ان أصغر طفل حصل علي هذه الشهادة في العالم كان عمره 14عاما ويتمني ان يحصل عليها محمود في سن 12 عاما وهو ما يؤكده أساتذته. 

ويضيف د.وائل: قمت أيضا بإجراء اختبار ذكاء لمحمود واتضح انه يحمل رقما قياسيا وهو 151 وأكد تقرير المستشفي ان ذكاءه مفرط بينما متوسط درجة ذكاء أقرانه في حدود 110 - * 120 وبداية العبقرية والنبوغ تبدأ من 130 

وأشار إلى أن عمة محمود مقيمة في كندا وقدمت أوراقه لأحدى الجامعات الخاصة هناك فقدمت الجامعة لنا عرضا بالهجرة إلي كندا ومنح محمود الجنسية الكندية واستكمال دراسته هناك لكننا رفضنا العرض لرغبتنا في البقاء بمصر. 

وقالت والدته انها تخشين عليه من الحسد مثل باقي الأمهات المصريات لكن والده دائما يقول لي وأما بنعمة ربك فحدث، وأنا دائما أدعو أن يحفظه الله وأتركه دائما في رعاية الله.


----------



## tamer (8 فبراير 2011)

*علماء يخترعون "عباءة الإخفاء"*

تمكن علماء وباحثون من ابتكار عباءة إخفاء باستخدام بلورات كربونات كالسيوم منشورية الشكل، وتقوم وظيفة أجهزة الإخفاء التى اخترعها العلماء على توجيه أشعة الضوء كاملةً بسلاسة وانتظام حول الأشياء حتى تتابع مسيرها فى مسارها الأصلى كما لو أن شيئاً لا يوجد. 

ووفق صحيفة "الاتحاد" الإماراتية، فقد اخترع العلماء أول عباءة إخفاء قادرة على إخفاء الأشياء ثلاثية الأبعاد وجعلها غير مرئية فى الضوء وغير منظورة للعين البشرية، غير أن المنطقة التى تغطيها هذه العباءة صغيرة جدًا ولا تتعدى 30 ميكرومتر (الميكرومتر الواحد يُعادل جزءاً من مليون من المتر)، أى ثلث حجم شعرة رأس الإنسان. 

وقالت الصحيفة: "طور العلماء حاليًا عباءة قادرة على حجب الأشياء ثلاثية الأبعاد عن العين فى الضوء الأبيض العادى وأشعة الليزر الخضراء والحمراء". 

وعلى الرغم من أن المجال الذى تخفيه هذه العباءة لا يتعدى سنتيمترين، فإنها تُعتبر إنجازًا كبيرًا لأن الأهم هو معرفة مبدأ الفكرة، أما صغر الحجم وكبره فيظل مسألة وقت لا أكثر. 

وقال الباحث شوانج زهانج عالم فيزيائى فى جامعة بيرمينجهام فى إنجلترا وأحد مخترعى عباءة الإخفاء: "ليس هناك حد معين أو حجم أقصى للعباءة". 

وقام مخترعو العباءة بلصق اثنتين من هذه البلورات المنشورية مع بعضهما، فتَكون لديهم شكل شبيه برأس الرمح عند رؤيته من الجانب، وتكون الأشياء الموجودة داخل تجويف رأس الرمح غير مرئية.


----------



## tamer (16 مايو 2011)

*إماراتي يبتكر (ماوس) لتصفح الإنترنت بالعين المجردة*

إماراتي يبتكر (ماوس) لتصفح الإنترنت بالعين المجردة 





دبي - تمكن شاب إماراتي من إنجاز ابتكار جديد حيث سيتمكن بعده أصحاب الإعاقات الشديدة وبالتحديد من أصابهم الشلل الرباعي ومنع أطرافهم من الحراك أن يتصفحوا الإنترنت بكل سهولة ويسر. ابتكار المصعبي عبارة عن نظام إلكتروني يمنحهم القدرة على تصفح الكمبيوتر والتنقل بين صفحات الإنترنت والكتابة أيضا بجهد فردي منهم لا يستعينون فيه بأحد ولا يضطرون إلى لمس لوحة المفاتيح بأيديهم بل سيتحكمون بها ويديرونها بمنتهى السهولة والسرعة عن طريق (أعينهم). 
ونقلت صحيفة الإتحاد الإماراتية عن المخترع "هاشم المصعبي" قوله :” ابتكاري اسمه I Mouse وهو نظام برمجي لإدارة الحاسب الآلي بالعين الإنسانية المجردة عبارة عن نظام الكتروني وظفت خلاله إمكانيات ومهارات حاسوبية عدة لخدمة ذوي التحديات الحركية الذين يعانون من الشلل الرباعي على وجه الخصوص“، ويتابع المصعبي مبيناً فكرة الابتكار :” لقد جاءت فكرة نظام (I Mouse) كمحاولة لمساعدة ذوي الإعاقات بكونهم فئة من فئات المجتمع علينا الاستفادة من مواهبهم وملكاتهم التي عوضهم بها الله عن إعاقتهم، وذلك من خلال الارتقاء بمستواهم الثقافي والعلمي والنفسي في آن واحد، حيث يخدم هذا النظام الأشخاص شديدي الإعاقة ممن لا يستطيعون استخدام الحاسب الآلي لعدم مقدرتهم على تحريك أيديهم أو أرجلهم للتحكم بالفأرة أو لوحة المفاتيح، فيمكنهم هذا النظام من استخدام الحاسب الآلي رغم إعاقتهم ليحيوا بذلك حياة فاعلة، يتفاعلون خلالها معه دون الحاجة لتحريك أي أجزاء ميكانيكية كالضغط على أزرار لوحة المفاتيح أو التأشير بالفأرة أو النقر بها، وإنما بنظرة من إحدى عينيهم أو إيماءة من رأس أحدهم يستطيع خلالها أن يبلغ طلباته للحاسب الآلي بشكل سهل وفعال. “


----------



## tamer (9 يونيو 2011)

*نيوزلندي يخترع حقيبة تحقق حلم عباس بن فرناس بالطيران*

نيوزلندي يخترع حقيبة تحقق حلم عباس بن فرناس بالطيران

هل يمكن أن يحلق الإنسان في السماء كالطيور؟... يبدو أن تحقيق هذا الحلم صار وشيكا، وأننا بصدد الدخول في عصر "الطيران الشخصي" الذي يمكن فيه للإنسان أن يطير في الهواء من خلال آلة، لا تعدو كونها "حقيبة" تعمل بالمحركات النفاثة، يضعها على ظهره. فقد نجح أحد المخترعين في نيوزيلندا في جعل آلته التي ابتكرها تطير إلى ارتفاع أكثر من 1500 متر فوق سطح الأرض للمرة الأولى في التاريخ. 

أجريت تجربة طيران الآلة الجديدة، التي تعرف باسم "مارتن جيتباك" ويتم التحكم فيها عن بعد، فوق جزيرة ساوث آيلاند النيوزيلندية، حيث وضعت بها دمية مخصصة لاختبارات التصادم في مقعد القيادة. هذه التجربة خضعت لمراقبة إحدى المروحيات، وسجلها طاقم مصورين من التليفزيون النيوزيلندي.


----------



## tamer (22 يونيو 2011)

*الأتوبيس النفق... حل صيني عبقري لمشكلة المرور*





الأتوبيس النفق... حل صيني عبقري لمشكلة المرور 



















تعتبر الصين أكبر دولة سكانا في العالم ويتجاوز تعداد سكانها مليارا و284 مليونا من البشر. ولإيجاد حلول لازدحام الشوارع وتعثر حركة المرور في بلد كهذا، لابد وأن يخرج البعض بأفكار مبتكرة وغير تقليدية بالمرة!
ولأن العقل الصيني يواصل إبهار الناس في جميع دول العالم، فقد توصل المخترع الصينى الشاب Shenzhen Huashi الى طريقة جديدة لحل مشكلة ازدحام المرور في شوارع العاصمة الصينية بكين، بأن تقل الكثافة المرورية بنسبة 30% حيث ابتكر الأتوبيس النفق!
نعم، الفكرة باختصار عبارة عن حافلة ضخمة لنقل الركاب تستوعب حتى 1400 شخص في مساحة علوية مخصصة لذلك وآمنة تماما، ومن أسفل يكون هيكل الأتوبيس مفرغا ويشبه نفقا متحركا تسير بداخله السيارات بشكل عادي!!
يعمل هذا الأتوبيس بالطاقة الشمسية أي أنه لا يسبب أي تلوث للبيئة، ويسير بسرعة مشابهة لحافلات النقل الجماعي العادية.
الفيديو المرفق يظهر فيه Shenzhen Huashi صاحب الفكرة العبقرية، وهو يشرح مشروعه بالتفصيل، والذي لم يدخل حيز التنفيذ العملي بعد، وقد يتحول في المستقبل القريب لمشروع تجريبي بشوارع مدينة بكين وبتكلفة قدرها 4 ملايين و600 ألف دولار أمريكي.


----------

